# Past my Prime? Journal



## crawfBigG (Feb 17, 2014)

Well I don't know if I ever had a prime when it comes to the iron game. I haven't accomplished anything of note in it other than personal bests. The fact is I'm addicted to weightlifting. Despite injuries and setbacks, and now starting to creep up there in age I just can't picture myself ever NOT working out. I like running a journal because it adds a bit of motivation, you sometimes get some good tips from members, and it's a great place to be able to look back at what you've been doing nutritionally and in the gym. I have been running one in the RXMuscle forums but that forum is dying here lately and it's time to move imo. I've been frequenting this forum for a few months now and like it a lot. So for now I'm bringing my shit here and setting up shop... lol.

So I say past my prime because since I have turned 40, this shit is a challenge more than ever before. My joints hurt, I get jacked up way more often than in my younger days, and just flat out the whole ordeal is just plain harder. I am sure there are plenty of people genetically better than me that can still go full bore with no problems after 40.... well I ain't one of them. But you know what, that's fine. My goal is simply to try my damnedest to improve from where I am now.... be it strength, body composition, whatever, and if I get on a really good roll maybe I'll do a comp of some sort before it's all over with...

Being over the hill just makes it an even bigger challenge. Hell last night I tweaked my hammy pretty bad doing sumo deadlifts. Jacked up again. I have been riddled with biceps tendonitis in both shoulders for the past 10-12 weeks, limiting my upper body training quite a bit, hell, a LOT! I ain't looking for a sob story. I am just saying, this is where I am at as I start this journal. Now that I'm done bitching about being old I wanna say that advice, tips, and critique are always welcome here. I am 43 and still learning all the time, so fire away.

My training lately is pretty much based on the conjugate method of which I have done quite a bit of research from Westside and EliteFTS. I have never been a powerlifter. I am not necessarily trying to be one. I just find myself very interested in this type of routine and want to try it. I have tried to follow it a couple other times in the past couple of years. Everytime I get into it, this time no exception, I get tendonitis really bad and get jacked up with some sort of injury, lol....nevertheless I am going to continue trying to follow it. Another thing is I am in a commercial gym, there is no power rack, no GHR, no Rvs. Hyper, etc., etc. Basically anything a powerlifter needs is not at my gym. So my dumbass journey will continue along this dumb path and we'll see where we end up....


----------



## crawfBigG (Feb 17, 2014)

So my workout yesterday that led to hammy sprain went like this:

DE Box Squats - just weight
bar x 8 x 3 sets
95 x 5 x 3 sets
135 x 3 x 2 sets
185 x 2 x 2 sets
200 x 2 x 2 sets
215 x 2 x 2 sets
230 x 2 x 2 sets

Sumo Deads (Dead stops no bouncing off the floor)  I had been doing SLDL for the past two weeks after the box squats, time to change. A guy I bounced some questions off of at Elite told me to try to change exercises about every two weeks.
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 3
365 x 1 - felt a little something in the hammy on this, no pain, just something, didn't think nothing of it really
405 x as soon as it came off the floor, BAM, hammy jerked big time, dropped the weight and immediately began a rant of cuss words as I knew I was jacked up again.... DAMN... anyway I guess I am lucky, I didn't tear nothing as far as I can tell. It is just sore and tight, and don't want to be stretched at all today. I would say just a level 1 sprain. Needless to say I went home after this and did not finish the workout, I couldn't have anyway, it was pretty bad when it first happened. I barely got the weights put up.

Thinking back I made a couple mistakes.... ONE: I didn't warm up hardly any, usually I take a nice chunk of time to get properly warmed up and loose, why I didn't yesterday I don't know, but I bet I do moving forward. TWO: I stepped outside the boundaries of the program a bit. This was a speed day, why am I lifting near maximal weights for me..... dumb. I was eager, the weight was feeling light and I wanted to test the waters some to see if the past month of training was helping my deadlift as I had not deadlifted other than SLDL in a month....

So it's kinda back to square one now. Shoulders hit, ham hit, what the hell... how am I gonna train now. Well I guess time will tell...


----------



## The Spaniard (Feb 17, 2014)

You can still work but not as intense as in your prime, I know exactly how you feel I am in my late's 40's and is harder and harder to workout. So, I remind my self that I cannot over do it. I used to bench 460 pounds, do wall push in a snap, 100 hundred push in one sitting etc. Today, I do not come even close to that, but hey it is what it is.  By any chance the commercial gym you talking about is the purple one, in the corner near you?  I have been thinking about it for a while, in my part of the woods is totally different from the ads.  Wish you best of luck in your endeavors!


----------



## crawfBigG (Feb 17, 2014)

Vince2pink said:


> You can still work but not as intense as in your prime, I know exactly how you feel I am in my late's 40's and is harder and harder to workout. So, I remind my self that I cannot over do it. I used to bench 460 pounds, do wall push in a snap, 100 hundred push in one sitting etc. Today, I do not come even close to that, but hey it is what it is.  By any chance the commercial gym you talking about is the purple one, in the corner near you?  I have been thinking about it for a while, in my part of the woods is totally different from the ads.  Wish you best of luck in your endeavors!



No it's not the purple one, thank God... it's better atmosphere than that, they just don't have some of the equipment I would like to have, no gym in my town does, so I just picked the best of the bunch and workout there. 460 is a hell of a bench!!! I have never been anywhere near that. Hey thanks for checkin' in and throw some critique my way when u see something needs some advice. And best of luck to you also.


----------



## crawfBigG (Feb 18, 2014)

Yesterday... no training other than a 2 mile walk with my dog, which I do every single day of the year. Hammy felt a little tired by the end of the walk. It is feeling quite a bit better today. I am going to go to the gym (barring unforeseen disasters) tonight and see if I can get some upper body training in. Macros yesterday: 3578 calories, 372 pro, 152 carbs, 178 fat. Weigh-in today: 209.4.


----------



## crawfBigG (Feb 19, 2014)

DE Bench workout last night. Bought some bands from EliteFTS and got them in Monday, so last night pulled them out to give it a try. I have never used bands. This whole way of working out is new to me, and I'm jumping into it with no guidance other than reading and lots of research at the EliteFTS website. Anyway I bought the lightest band for benching. I ain't that strong and I figure just put my toes in the water and as I get more used to all this I'll keep adding on.

Nautilus Chest
4 sets - pyramid up - reps: 20,20,20,15 superset this with 15lb. DB Pendulum swings - get everything warmed up

Decline EFS Red Band DE Bench Press - 3 different grips used, all inside the rings
bar x 12 x 2 sets
95 x 5 x 2 sets
145 x 3 x 3 sets
175 x 3 x 6 sets

JM Presses
bar x 12
95 x 8
115 x 6 x 3 sets

One Arm DB Rows
40 x 10
60 x 8
80 x 8 x 3 sets

Cable Rear Delt Laterals superset with EFS Orange Band traction stretches
3 sets of 20

10|2 - 9|3 - 8|4 Arm Raises - 10 second hold
5 times at each position

Macros yesterday: 3900 calories, 363 pro, 266 carbs, 170 fat. Weigh-in today: 208.


----------



## crawfBigG (Feb 20, 2014)

No training yesterday. Did some massage and stretching on my hammy it is slowly but surely feeling better. Also hit my shoulders and back pretty good with tennis ball and knobby foam roller, pendulum swings. Going to try to go in the gym tonight and do super light, damn near no weight legs. Probably just hit some of the Nautilus machines at my gym and maybe ride the bike a little. Just get some blood in there, help it heal. Macros yesterday: 3623 calories, 321 pro, 209 carbs, 163 fat. Weigh-in today: 206.4.


----------



## crawfBigG (Feb 21, 2014)

ME Squat last night... lol. I went to the clubhouse gym in my condo subdivision. I did some super light just go through the motions stuff to get some bloodflow going.

Leg Press superset with Leg Press calf
6 sets

Leg Extensions
5 sets

Pull Down Abs
4 sets

Recumbent Bike
20 min. LISS

Macros yesterday: 3998 calories, 393 pro, 293 carbs, 153 fat. Weigh-in today: 206.4.

Here is how my hammy is looking as of this morning. 5 days past the injury:


----------



## crawfBigG (Feb 22, 2014)

ME Bench last night. Doing the decline for two weeks. 

Nautilus Incline Chest superset with DB Pendulum Swings really light just to get the blood going
3 sets of 20, 1 set of 15

Decline Bench Press
bar x 8 x 3 sets
95 x 5 x 2 sets
135 x 3 x 2 sets
185 x 3
225 x 3
255 x 3
275 x 3
295 x 2

JM Presses
bar x 8 x 2 sets
95 x 8
115 x 6
125 x 6
135 x 8

Meadows Rows
bar x 8
25 x 8
2|25s x 8
3|25s x 8
4|25s x 8 x 2 sets

DB Side Laterals - superset with Band Traction Stretches
20s x 12
20s x 10 x 2 sets

DB Rear Delts laying over an Incline Bench - superset with Band Traction Stretches
20s x 12, 12, 20

Tendonitis is slowly improving, I hope it stays in that direction. I was pretty satisfied with this workout. Now just to get my hammy healed up. This is going to be a mentally challenging process as much as physical.

Crushed some calories yesterday. Scale still did not move. Macros: 5294 calories, 417 pro, 447 carbs, 219 fat. Weigh-in today: 206.4.


----------



## crawfBigG (Feb 24, 2014)

DE Squat last night. Just went in to the gym to see what I could do without busting up my healing hammie. It went better than I expected. I mostly just trained the other leg but the crazy thing is this morning, the one I didn't train is sore all over, WTF? Anyway the hammie seems to be coming along pretty good as far as the pain is lightening up a lot and the flexibility is coming back.

One Leg Extensions superset with One Leg Leg Curls
5 or 6 sets, stayed pretty light, reps ranging from 10-20 on all sets

One Leg Press superset with Calf Presses
5 sets - pyramid up to 5 total plates, reps ranging from 10-30 on all sets

Pull Throughs superset with Pull Down Abs
Kept this ultra light as this put a nice stretch on my injured area, did about 4 sets of each

Back Extensions
4 sets of 15 just bodyweight

Bird Dogs
4 sets of 10 each side

15 min. LISS on the bike

Was pretty happy to be able to do a lot more than the last time. Hope the process continues to improve. Macros yesterday, not as high as I should have been. I didn't have much appetite yesterday which is unusual for me. 3367 calories, 342 pro, 288 carbs, 106 fat. Weigh-in today: 207.


----------



## crawfBigG (Feb 25, 2014)

DE Bench last night. Starting of round 2 of Declines. Normally I would have took another day off before hitting this workout but I have obligations I have to deal with for the next two days so I went in a day early. My right shoulder was telling me he didn't appreciate the quick turnaround one bit.

Nautilus Chest superset with DB Pendulum Swings really light just to get the blood going
3 sets of 20, 1 set of 15

Decline EFS Red Band DE Bench Press - 3 different grips used, all inside the rings
bar x 8 x 3 sets
95 x 5 x 3 sets
145 x 3 x 3 sets
175 x 3 x 3 sets
195 x 3 x 3 sets

DB Extensions
15s x 8
25s x 8
30s x 8
35s x 6 - shoulder feeling it bad put it back
30s x 8

One Arm DB Rows
60 x 8
75 x 8
80 x 10 x 3 sets

Cable Rear Delt Laterals superset with EFS Orange Band traction stretches
3 sets - pyramid up - reps: 20,12,12

Macros yesterday: 4127 calories, 414 pro, 322 carbs, 145 fat. Weigh-in today: 207. Updated hammie pic as of last night:


----------



## crawfBigG (Feb 27, 2014)

Tuesday, no training, went to the chiropractor. Wednesday, no training, donated blood. Feeling rested and well this morning other than my hammie still healing up. It feels pretty good a little tight maybe. Will go in and do some leg work tonight. See what I can and can't do. Just keep feeling my way along as this thing heals.


----------



## crawfBigG (Feb 28, 2014)

MESquat last night, lol. Once again, basically just another feel out session for my hammie. Got a little further than last time, so it was a win.

Leg Extensions 
5 sets - would do about 8 to 10 reps with both legs, then pull out the bad ham leg and hit some one legged reps

Lying Leg Curls
5 sets - would do about 8 to 10 reps with both legs, then pull out the bad ham leg and hit some one legged reps

Leg Press superset with bar Squats
6 sets - would do about 8 to 10 reps with both legs, then pull out the bad ham leg and hit some one legged reps, sets of 8-10 on squats

Leg Press Calf
6 sets - 20-30 reps each set

Pull Down Abs
3 sets - 20-30 reps each set

Back Extensions
4 sets, worked up to a 25lb. plate, all sets 15 reps

Hip Thrusts
135 x 7-8, then 8-10 no weight - 4 sets


Macros yesterday: 4356 calories, 401 pro, 318 carbs, 175 fat. Weigh-in today: 204.8.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 28, 2014)

Good to see another 40+ guy keeping a journal.   You'll like this site.  I've been posting every workout of mine on here for 10+ years    The journal section is not as active as it once was but there are some knowledgeable people around.

Good luck healing your hamstring.    If that's you in the avi - you are doing alright.


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 1, 2014)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good to see another 40+ guy keeping a journal.   You'll like this site.  I've been posting every workout of mine on here for 10+ years    The journal section is not as active as it once was but there are some knowledgeable people around.
> 
> Good luck healing your hamstring.    If that's you in the avi - you are doing alright.



Thanks.. the hammie is coming along.. and the avi is me this past fall, and thanks for chiming in!

So ME Bench today. Last round of Declines. Shoulder felt pretty whacked most of the week, today no exception but once I got all warmed up I pretty much went all out, while still remaining safe. Workout felt good today.

Nautilus Incline Chest superset with DB Pendulum Swings really light just to get the blood going
4 sets of 20

Decline Bench Press
bar x 8 x 3 sets
95 x 5 x 3 sets
135 x 3 x 2 sets
185 x 3
225 x 3
255 x 3
275 x 3
295 x 3 - up one rep from last ME, felt way easier than last time, maybe this conjugate does work even for old non-powerlifting saps!

JM Presses
bar x 8 
95 x 8
115 x 6
145 x 8 x 2 sets

Meadows Rows
bar x 10
25 x 12
2|25s x 8
3|25s x 8
4|25s x 9 x 2 sets

DB Side Laterals - superset with Band Traction Stretches
15s x 12, 20s x 12, 25s x 10 x 2 sets

DB Rear Delts laying over a portable decline bench, feet off the floor - superset with Band Traction Stretches
20s x 20 x 4 sets

Pull Down Abs - light
4 sets of 25

Pseudo Rvs. Hypers - on Exercise Ball on Bench, this has the motion down pretty good, get a good pump, just need to rig up a way to weight it...
4 sets of 15


Macros yesterday: 4727 calories, 289 pro, 316 carbs, 221 fat. Went to the Lube for dinner, macros leave something to be desired, lol. Weigh-in today: 207.

Have finally started hitting 4000 + calories over the last 3 days, want to try to keep this up for about 3 weeks then do a mini recomp of 2-4 weeks.

Got me a RIP kit, hitting 3.3 iu on morning after workout days if I train at night, mid afternoon/early evening if I workout morning or early afternoon, hopefully this will help me heal up a bit faster. Besides that just running a my HRT dose of test.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 1, 2014)

At 43 I was still making profound gains when I wanted to but I have learned a few things as I get older that I should have done many years ago. 

Never go off Testosterone even if its just 200 mg weekly.

Never do sets with less than 8 reps or the weight is likely too heavy and you will tweak, break or damage something that will sometimes take up to years to heal. (took me 20 years to follow this one, LOL)

Stretch, get massages and warm up.

When in doubt take a day off from the gym (rest and recovery are huge)

Always train smart


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 3, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> At 43 I was still making profound gains when I wanted to but I have learned a few things as I get older that I should have done many years ago.
> 
> Never go off Testosterone even if its just 200 mg weekly.
> 
> ...



Hey... thanks for chiming in H.I.! To comment on your points, I have still not conformed to higher reps no less than 8, at some point I know I will have to though. Deep inside I know I probably should, but I just can't give it up yet.

Stretch, yep I do that. Also I have a little regimen set up at my chiro where I get at least one visit with him, and one visit with the massage therapist at least once a month, will go more when $$$ is free. And I have to warm up just to get loose enough to lift. I feel like my workouts consist of 1/2 warm up and 1/2 work now.

The when in doubt take a day off I have started to follow, usually what happens is you go in anyway, have a crap workout, or tweak something.

Recovery *is* the goal nowadays. I didn't used to think that way. I am making the switch, because there definitely is one needed..

We all need to be reminded of this stuff now and again, never hesitate to throw me pointers man, I am always looking for more good info, I feel I am always still learning..

No training yesterday. Did some massage on my hammie and some stretching. Also worked the knobby roller and tennis ball on my shoulders, upper back and chest. Still battling tendonitis, I guess it may never go away, lol, it's been about 4 months now, but I have hope it will subside eventually. I have incorporated a ton of rehab steps, off days, pre and post workout, etc., they are starting to make a difference. Tendonitis is a very slow healing thing from what I understand.

Macros yesterday: 3909 calories, 321 pro, 350 carbs, 123 fat. Weigh-in today: 208.2.


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 4, 2014)

DE Squat last night. Did what I could. Not much further along in recovery than last time. Some things felt better, some felt not as good to tell the truth. Just tried to do a lot of volume, super light.

Lying Leg Curls - 3 sets both legs, 3 sets one leg

Leg Extensions - 3 sets both legs, 3 sets one leg

Leg Press superset Leg Press calf - 5 sets both legs, 5 sets one leg, 5 sets both legs on Calves

Squats with EFS Red Band|bar only - 3 sets of 10

Back Extensions - 4 sets, 1 with 25lb. plate, this felt a little shaky on my hammie so I put it down, 12-15 reps each set

Orange Band BW Good Mornings - 3 sets of 10

Russian Twists with Med Ball - 8lbs. - 3 sets of 12 each side

Pull Down Abs - 3 sets of 25

Pull Throughs - 3 sets of 12

Macros yesterday: 4655 calories, 370 pro, 357 carbs, 204 fat. Weigh-in today: 207.


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 5, 2014)

Yesterday was day off. Usual 2 mile dog walk in the forest. Did some shoulder rehab stuff. Knobby foam roller, tennis ball, traction stretches, pendulum swings, etc. I'm thinking I'm feeling this GH already. Getting a pump in my wrists almost anytime I do anything, sleeping like Rip Van Winkel, and just in general have felt pretty good. I am inexperienced with it, so not sure. I hope it's helping me heal up. DE Chest tonight. I have to pick a new exercise for the next 4 sessions, not sure what I will go with, I'm thinking DBs instead of Incline Barbell to maybe give my shoulder another bonus non-stressor to let it continue healing. Just have to feel them both out and pick when I get started. Macros yesterday: 4221 calories, 301 pro, 324 carbs, 207 fat. Weigh-in today: 209.2.


----------



## Mccringleberry (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey bro, I'm 44 and following along.  I'm stronger now then I've ever been and I'm getting bigger all the time.  I'm doing DC training and killing it in the gym.  

When I tweaked my shoulder I did an exercise that fixed it quick.  I still do the exercise a few times a week to keep everything working right. 

It's easier to see than explain so I'll post a youtube vid of it.  The guy uses a broomstick in the vid.  I usually use a  beach towel or exercise resistance band.  Do several repetitions.  You'll get a good burn and pumpin your delts.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifxxbWwzKio


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey thanks bro. You know, I used to do those, I'll throw these into the rehab mix too. I'll do some tonight.

Good to hear about your training and progress, more inspiration for me to keep going!


----------



## bushmaster (Mar 5, 2014)

Over and backs work great. Do them between every exercise on chest and shoulder day. They work best with bands.


----------



## Mccringleberry (Mar 5, 2014)

crawfBigG said:


> Hey thanks bro. You know, I used to do those, I'll throw these into the rehab mix too. I'll do some tonight.
> 
> Good to hear about your training and progress, more inspiration for me to keep going!



My inspiration is warming up with more weight then most of the younger guys max with.  To put it in perspective I'm at an LA Fitness and not Westside Barbell but it's still a good ego boost.


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 6, 2014)

Mccringleberry said:


> My inspiration is warming up with more weight then most of the younger guys max with.  To put it in perspective I'm at an LA Fitness and not Westside Barbell but it's still a good ego boost.



I know what you're saying. I'm at a similar type gym, although there is a small spattering of pretty strong guys. They have an area designated for boxing and MMA type work, some of those guys are pretty stout.

DE Chest. Well I decided on DBs as my main lift. Got good and warmed up with some foam rolling on my upper back, tennis ball work on my shoulders, tris, chest, and lats.

Nautilus Incline Chest superset DB Pendulum Swings
4 sets of 20 - light stuff to get the blood flowing

Incline DB
20s x 8 x 3 sets
40s x 5 x 3 sets
55s x 3 x 2 sets
60s x 3 x 2 sets
65s x 3 x 2 sets
70s x 3 x 2 sets

?weight felt super easy and light on these, tendonitis wasn't loving it though once it got a little heavier

Lying DB Extensions
15s x 8
20s x 8
25s x 8
30s x 8
35s x 5 - little tweak in my shoulder put it up after 5 reps, the tendonitis is getting better slowly, I ain't doing nothing to change that if possible
30s x 5

Suitcase Rows
Empty x 8 
45 x 8
90 x 8
135 x 8 x 3 sets - nice back pump here

Cable Rear Delts superset with Band Traction Stretches
4 sets of 20

Thumbs Up Shoulder Stabilizer Exercises superset with Band Dislocates
3 sets - 10 sec. holds working around the clock on Stabs, 10 reps on the Dislocates with red EFS Band

Tried to do some of my Pseudo GHRs, on rep 5 felt a twinge in the bad ham, put it up and headed out. I want no setbacks.

Decent workout. Macros yesterday: 4580 calories, 377 pro, 362 carbs, 194 fat. Weigh-in today: 208.2.


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 7, 2014)

No training yesterday. Did quite a bit of knobby foam rolling, hit my legs and upper body, did some stretching, more band dislocates. Massaged the hammie pretty good leading into the stretching. It has felt funny the last few days, maybe some scar tissue build up, feels better this morning, hoping the extra work did it some good. Going to go in for another "see what I can do" Leg session tonight. Macros yesterday: 3932 calories, 324 pro, 281 carbs, 180 fat. Weigh-in today: 209.


----------



## bushmaster (Mar 7, 2014)

You're eating about the same amount I am. Keep killing it!


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 7, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> You're eating about the same amount I am. Keep killing it!



Yep, just moving along with that little strategy we pm'd about a while back. Next week will be 8 weeks of pushing, then a little recomp, then hit it again. My goal.... reach 225-230 this year and not be a fatass!


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 8, 2014)

Legs went OK last night. Nothing big, still super light work but I challenged the hammie some and came out fine. It felt weird right in the area where the majority of the bruising was. Not pain, just not like normal. It will get there, just gotta stay at it and be careful.

Leg Extensions - 3 sets both legs, 2 sets one leg
reps: 20,15,12,15,12

Lying Leg Curls - 3 sets both legs, 2 sets one leg
reps: 20,15,12,10,10

Squats - Wide Stance
bar x 10
95 x 10 x 3 sets

Good Mornings - Shoulder Width stance
95 x 10 x 3 sets

Smith Machine SLDL superset with Seated Calf
95 x 8 x 4 sets on SLDL, pyramid up on Std Calf, reps: 40 every set

Hanging Leg Raises - full ROM, feet up to bar
3 sets of 8

Exercise Ball Rvs. Hyper with Ankle Weights on flat bench
4 sets of 15

Pull Down Abs
4 sets of 25

Pull Throughs
4 sets of 12

Wide Pulldowns
4 sets of 8

Basically upped weight some on everything, the hammie is starting to come around but I still am going to ease my way in, no setbacks is the goal. This workout felt really good.

Macros yesterday: 4984 calories, 358 pro, 314 carbs, 268 fat. Weigh-in today: 209. Overboard with the fat yesterday, I had pizza and soft tacos after my workout, there is the culprit, 113g in one meal, boom, tasted good though.


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 10, 2014)

No training on Saturday. ME Chest on Sunday. I have decided I am going to have to back off of all upper body pressing movements. My shoulder is not overcoming the tendonitis despite all the steps I have taken recently. Sunday's workout was a bit painful, and the pain is there everyday. Maybe now that I have incorporated a lot of rehab practices in, I can let it heal up good, then moving forward from there I can overcome this. I don't want to end up in another injury. My body is telling me to back off some with all the pain, so as much as I hate to, I am going to back off some. This royally sucks with my hammie still on the mend also... plus despite the pain I was getting stronger... upper body wise...

Going in for massage therapy tomorrow, may up that and back off on chiropractic as I am not really pushing my lower body heavy with the hammie thing. What a mess..... lol... Train what I can train, and hope for the best!

Knobby rolled, tennis balled shoulders, chest, &  tris before starting

Nautilus Chest superset Pendulum Swings with DB
4 sets of 20 on each

Incline DB
20s x 8 x 3 sets - some pain even with this
35s x 5 x 3 sets
50s x 3
60s x 3
70s x 3
80s x 3
90s x 3
100s x 3 - weight easy, shoulder not so good, stopped here

JM Presses
bar x 8 x 3 sets
95 x 8
115 x 8
135 x 6 x 2 sets - these felt awful on my shoulder, I did less here than last week

Standing Cable Rear Delt superset with Band Traction stretches
4 sets - reps: 20,16,15,15

One Arm DB Rows
55 x 8
65 x 8
75 x 8
85 x 8 x 2 sets

Giant Set - Russian Twist with Med Ball, Band Dislocates, and Scap Stabilization Arm Raises
RT - 4 sets of 12 each side
BD - 4 sets of 10
Scap - 4 sets 5 clock positions, 10 sec hold

Back Extensions
4 sets of 15 bw

Frustrating dealing with all these little setbacks but it is what it is, gotta heal up. Want to be able to go harder and I can't do that until I heal. Macros yesterday: 4248 calories, 279 pro, 469 carbs, 158 fat. Weigh in today: 209.6.


----------



## Mccringleberry (Mar 10, 2014)

I appreciate that even with the aches and pains you're keeping at it.

I didn't see it but are you on trt or using anything at all?


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 10, 2014)

Mccringleberry said:


> I appreciate that even with the aches and pains you're keeping at it.
> 
> I didn't see it but are you on trt or using anything at all?



Thanks. Gotta keep moving forward, I'll just have to do it in areas I don't love to train for now, like core, ugh... no really it's all good. I need to improve my core strength anyway, this is a good time to focus in on it.

I am on HRT at 200mg Test C ew.. been on about a year now.. and I recently got some Rips, wish I could afford more or better GH, maybe later this year, anyway hitting that at 3.3 iu on training days.


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 12, 2014)

No training Monday. Massage therapy yesterday, no training. Love massage therapy, I would go every week if I had the cash. She worked out a lot of knots yesterday. Shoulders, scap, traps, neck, and on the injured hammie, calves were a mess too. She agreed with my plan to drop all shoulder and chest movements until the pain goes away. Actually she told me that last time, but I didn't listen of course. Plan to go in and do legs tonight. See what I can do. It's been about 3 1/2 weeks now since the injury. Also I am starting my little recomp now since I'm all jacked up. Nothing major, just drop calories down a little, carbs down a little, mix in a little cardio.


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 13, 2014)

I think for the next month or so I am not going to be sticking to any particular split or plan. I will keep just a basic upper body, then lower body see saw thing going. My exercises are going to be limited and I am just going to hit what I can and feel good with as I try to finish recovering from these little injuries. Lower body stuff last night, forgot to hit some calves though, I'll do some next time. Anyway couldn't get in the squat rack either, people in there the whole time, that sucked too! But.... did get some decent work in.

Lying Leg Curls - 3 sets both legs, 2 sets one leg - pyramid up
reps: 25,20,16, then 16,12

Leg Abduction Mach.
4 sets pyramid up in weight - reps: 25, 20, 20, 20

Leg Extensions - 3 sets both legs, 2 sets one leg - pyramid up
reps: 25,20,15, then 16,13

DB Bulgarian Split Squats
bw x 8
12s x 8
15s x 8
20s x 8

My Pseudo Rvs. Hypers on Bench with Exercise Ball
bw x 15
10lbs. strapped to ankles with a belt - 3 sets of 15 - this felt good, going to keep adding weight to this, I don't know how high I will be able to go with the belt rig up, we'll see. Hopefully no one is standing behind me when it gives way...

Hip Thrusts
bw x 8
135 x 8 x 3 sets - I am going to love this exercise when my hammie gets better and I can push it, my hams get really pumped just doing this much, I am really holding back as I don't want to bust up the healing process, the injured one feels as if it may cramp on me by about rep 7 each time

Pull Down Abs
3 sets of 25 - pyramid up in weight

So I started the calorie drop off a couple of days ago, no cardio yet. Macros yesterday: 3971 calories, 332 pro, 225 carbs, 204 fat. Weigh-in today: 206. Already down a few pounds.


----------



## Mccringleberry (Mar 13, 2014)

Two thoughts.  

Is your doc willing to script you nandralone? a dose between 100-150mg a week will make you feel brand new without the 19-nor side effects a large dose can cause.  

Also, I have been using Doggcrapp training for a while and the joint issues I had with doing low rep high volume routines is gone.  I progress every workout.  It's a split workout with me hitting everything twice in 8 days.  It's intense but the low volume with additional rest days really seems to be suited to me.

Just an idea.


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 13, 2014)

Mccringleberry said:


> Two thoughts.
> 
> Is your doc willing to script you nandralone? a dose between 100-150mg a week will make you feel brand new without the 19-nor side effects a large dose can cause.
> 
> ...



I don't think my doc would prescribe it. But.... I did have a vial of it in the cabinet and ran it at 150mg a week until it was gone, didn't really get much relief from it. That was a couple months ago.

I'll look into the Doggcrapp, I have heard good things about it. Really I think I will be fine if I just give this some time to heal. I have not given my shoulder any kind of good recovery time since this flared up, it's been going on for months and the research I have been doing into it makes me believe I need a different approach for a while. Not by doing nothing but just doing the rehab stuff for a few weeks and then easing back in light and slowly working my way up as the collagen and soft tissue smoothes and reforms itself to become strong again. Continually wrecking the soft tissue formation before it can smooth into the way it should be formed is hopeless when tendonosis reaches this point. It's like a jumbled mess as it begins to heal and over time without overtaxing it but gradually increasing the load allows the body to overcome the damage to recovery deficit it has been losing to. You know some people just have better recovery genetics than others also. Thanks again for the suggestions.


----------



## Mccringleberry (Mar 13, 2014)

I've been lucky so far.  No major injuries to report as of yet.  Just minor strains.  I think you're right and need some time to recover.  Good luck.


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 14, 2014)

Mccringleberry said:


> I've been lucky so far.  No major injuries to report as of yet.  Just minor strains.  I think you're right and need some time to recover.  Good luck.



Thanks. Good luck to you also. I have more issues than just these two things, lumbar disc problems and nerve damage in my right glute and quad, but I can't just sit around and bitch about them all the time. I just gotta do the best I can do, to be the best I can be with the situation I have. I have read about many people having bigger obstacles than I, and they accomplish incredible things, so I have to believe I can as well. And on that note, I gotta quit crying in my beer because for the last few days that is what I have been doing. Kinda down, *not* inspired, *not* doing much of my rehab exercises, *not* really cutting back my carbs, *not* focusing on burning fat during this little recomp. I know it's only been a couple days but it's time to get the shovel out and dig a little determination out. So your situation is kinda fucked up right now, well let's burn some fat off and heal up. Suck it up and get to work. I feel inspired at the moment, I hope I can carry this feeling with me moving forward, if your head's right, everything is right. My eating sucked parts of yesterday, had a business lunch and ate some stuff not spost to be on my menu, then last night cried my woes over some processed sugary cereal... lol.... and no training either...

Macros yesterday: 4277 calories, 297 pro, 339 carbs, 201 fat. Weigh-in today: 207.2.


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 15, 2014)

Made it to the gym last night. Feel a little lost right now, I go in and just kinda feel my way along as to what I am gonna do. It is going to be awesome when I am healed up again. Worked some back, traps, abs, erectors, and a smidgen of guns.

Foam rolling, tennis ball work, tendonosis shoulder exercises

One Arm Seated Cable Rows
40 x 15
60 x 12
80 x 8 x 2 sets, drop on the last set to 60 for additional 8 reps

Smith Machine Dead Stop Bent Rows
95 x 12
135 x 10
185 x 8
225 x 8 x 2 sets - its amazing how much your whole body helps you do certain movements, you feel it much more when you have an injured area. Once I reached 225 I had a lot left in the tank on strength but I felt it in my hammie so much I didn't push it too hard

Seated DB Shrugs - superset with band traction stretches
55s x 15 x 4 sets

Cable Tricep Pronated Kickbacks superset with One Arm Cable Curls (No Attachment)
3 sets - pyramid up in weight

Hanging Leg Raises
4 sets of 8 - feet all the way up to bar

Back Extensions
bw x 15
20lbs. x 12 x 3 sets

15 min. Cardio

Macros yesterday: 3738 calories, 403 pro, 160 carbs, 170 fat. Weigh-in today: 207.2.


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice little session today....got a lot of work in, super light still but the hammie is definitely coming along, just gotta stay patient. Still feels funny behind my knee when it gets stretched out, but I pushed the envelope some on lengthening it out on certain exercises today and it did fine so I was pretty happy. Eating has been on point also.

Leg Extensions
3 sets - pyramid up in weight - reps: 25, 20, 20

Seated Leg Curls
3 sets - pyramid up in weight - reps: 25, 20, 20

GHRs - don't have a machine but have improvised
3 sets of 5

Squats - Wide
bar x 10
95 x 10
115 x 10
135 x 10

Good Mornings - Close
bar x 10
95 x 10
115 x 10
135 x 10

Neck Extensions with Red Band
4 sets of 12

Hanging Leg Raises
4 sets of 8

Rvs. Hypers - don't have a machine but have improvised with a belt on my ankles to add a little weight
bw x 15
10 x 15
15 x 15 x 2 sets

Pull Down Abs
4 sets of 25 - pyramid up in weight

Pull Throughs
4 sets of 12 - pyramid up in weight

Leg Press Calf Presses
5 sets of 25 - pyramid up in weight

Hack Squat SLDL
3 sets of 10 with just the rack, really just getting a nice stretch on my Hams

15 min. Cardio

Macros yesterday: 3211 calories, 326 pro, 145 carbs, 156 fat. Weigh-in today: 205.8.


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 18, 2014)

No training last night other than the usual nature trails with dog and some shoulder tendonosis recovery work. Cooked up a bunch of meals. Shoulder is feeling a little better, not a big improvement yet but some progress. Diet on point. Weight falling off the last few days, maybe too fast, prob mostly water since I have dropped carbs down. Plan to go to the gym tonight and hit some back, traps, arms, cardio. Macros yesterday: 3366 calories, 323 pro, 102 carbs, 193 fat. Weigh-in today: 202.4.


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 19, 2014)

Workout last night went so-so. Right shoulder is still getting flared up some even without doing any chest or shoulders, I just hope my body is recovering at the correct rate to overcome this in the long run. It might have been the mix of exercises, not sure, but last night in the middle of the night it woke me up pulsating in my shoulder and bicep area. Then when I would move it, it would pop and crack like every time I moved it. Then this morning once I got up and started moving around it doesn't feel that bad at all. Little sore but nothing more than usual, who knows???? Really I need to go to an orthopedic doc and get it really looked at, MRI the whole deal but who has the cash for that, even with insurance I'll get bashed with a huge bill. I am just going to give it some more time and hope it heals up.

Tendonosis Rehab work supersetted throughout workout

Meadows Rows
2 sets warm up with bar
1-25 x 8
2-25s x 8
3-25s x 8
4-25s x 8 x 3 sets

Backward facing wide Pulldowns
4 sets pyramid up in weight - reps: 20, 15, 12, 12

Seated DB Shrugs
60s x 15 x 4 sets

V-Bar Pushdowns
4 sets, reps: 35, 25, 20, 16

Barbell Curls
3 sets of 10 - light and strict

Back Extensions
bw x 15
20 x 12 x 3 sets

Pull Down Abs
2 sets of 25 - machine got jacked while I was getting a drink

15 min. Cardio

Macros yesterday: 3875 calories, 364 pro, 163 carbs, 203 fat. Weigh-in today: 202.2.


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for dropping in. Very cool all the stuff you did in your career. I just stay at it because I like it so much. I'll be glad when I get past these injuries. It sucks only being able to do certain body parts. Sometimes when you're hurt it's hard to see the light at the end of the tunnel. One way or another I'll get past this and at least get back to lifting how I like to. Just gotta stay positive till then.


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 20, 2014)

I have decided to drop all upper body moves for a couple weeks at least and see what happens. The workout from the other night flared things up again even though I did no chest or shoulders. I'll still do legs, and on upper body days just do the rehab moves, maybe some low back and abs, stretching and cardio. This has not been a good start to the year for me as far as the gym goes, but that is the ebb and flow of life sometimes. Macros yesterday: 3281 calories, 334 pro, 102 carbs, 178 fat. Weigh-in today: 202.2.


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 22, 2014)

Little update. Today will be the third straight day with no training. I feel somewhat down. It's hard to get inspired to go to the gym when you can't do much. I am thankful for my health, many people have issues and can't train at all, so I am lucky. I think these days off are actually a good thing right now though. The shoulder is feeling less painful, hammie about the same. But sometimes you just need to let off the accelerator. I would say my body is showing me it's time. I plan to go back tomorrow and resume. The main point is I need to get healed up to get back to training full throttle. If that means spurts of days off, close to no weights for a while, whatever, I gotta do it. Macros yesterday: 3352 calories, 271 pro, 147 carbs, 169 fat. Weigh-in today: 202.8.


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 23, 2014)

Did some legs today. Felt good to get back in the gym even if it is limited. Did a lot of blabbing too, which normally I hate, but the guy I was talking to today was a former competitive powerlifter, now MMA fighter. He has a lot of training knowledge and lately has been dispersing some my way, especially today. The guy benched 550 raw years ago, and is still strong as hell, he knows a thing or two to say the least. I gave him some spots today and he gave me some pointers on getting stronger. Mostly mindset kinda stuff, approaches to training, and training intensity.

Leg Extensions
4 sets, reps: 20,15,15,15

Lying Leg Curls
4 sets, reps: 20,20,20,20

Squats - Semi Wide
bar x 10
95 x 10
115 x 10
135 x 10
155 x 10
175 x 10

Good Mornings - Shoulder width
bar x 10
95 x 8
115 x 8
135 x 8 x 2 sets

Hanging Leg Raises
4 sets of 8

GHRs
4 sets of 5

Pull Down Abs
3 sets of 25

Leg Press Calf
3 sets of 25

Romanian Deadlifts
4 sets of 10 with 135

First time I have done any dead lift movement since the tear. 5 weeks today since it happened. It felt fine really. Felt like I could have went more weight but decided to just stop while I was ahead. I'll keep easing my way up. Baby steps. Massage therapy tomorrow. Then no upper body session on Tuesday, that should be interesting. Probably just shoulder rehab movements, foam rolling, stretching, and cardio. Macros yesterday: 3353 calories, 264 pro, 255 carbs, 136 fat. Weigh-in today: 202.8.


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 26, 2014)

Gym last night consisted of rehabilitation for tendonosis of the shoulders, a little abs, a little low back, and cardio:

Pendulum Swings - 2 rotations, 2 swinging directions
3 sets with 15lb. DB

Shoulder Dislocates with Red Band
3 sets of 10

Lying Flat Thumbs up Raises in 4 clock positions
10 sec. hold at each spot, 3 times through - 2 sets

Various Stretches with light short straight bar
2 sets at 5 different stretches

Rigged up Reverse Hyper on Exercise Ball on Flat Bench weights tied on ankles with a belt
bw x 15
10 x 15
20 x 15 x 3 sets

Hanging Leg Raises
4 sets of 8

30 min. Cardio

Macros yesterday: 3142 calories, 302 pro, 183 carbs, 139 fat. Weigh-in today: 202.4. Starting to get really hungry before each meal, hell I just ate a meal and feel hungry. I guess I am starting to get my metab revved up a bit.


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 27, 2014)

No training last night. Did 25 min. fasted cardio this morning. Macros yesterday: 2866 calories, 271 pro, 132 carbs, 139 fat. Weigh-in today: 202.4. Some legs tonight. Feel a little tired this morning. Woke up at 3:30 couldn't go back to sleep, decided to do some cardio, I think I might do this till the end of my little recomp. Only about 10 days left, I can grind for that long. My weight has ceased to drop even though I have been toning back the calories, gotta get the ball rolling again somehow.


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 28, 2014)

30 min. fasted cardio this morning. Some legs last night. Hammie still feels weird but am continuing to increase the weight little by little. Had a pretty good pump going in last night's routine. Could feel the slight bit of fatigue from morning cardio/less sleep/lowered calories.

Leg Extensions
3 sets - pyramid up - 20,20,20

Seated Leg Curls
3 sets - pyramid up - 20,20,20

Squats
bar x 10
95 x 10
135 x 8
160 x 8
185 x 8 x 2 sets

Romanian DLs
135 x 8
155 x 8
175 x 8 x 2 sets

Smith Machine Split Squats
95 x 10 each leg
115 x 10 each leg x 2 sets

GHRs
3 sets of 4 - little bit of calf cramping

Seated Calf
4 sets of 25 with 70lbs.

Back Extensions
bw x 15
25 x 12 x 3 sets

Pull Down Abs superset with Neck Extensions with red band and head apparatus
4 sets of 25 on PDA, 4 sets of 12 on NE

Workout felt good, I am actually sore this morning. Hopefully no setbacks and I can get somewhere near to normal in say a month or so. For legs anyway. The shoulder thing, that might take longer just have to see.


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 29, 2014)

Hit the gym again last night. Just did a bunch of rehab stuff for my shoulders. Some stretching. A few feeder sets for my legs. Some abs. And another 30 min. of Cardio. Taking today off and getting some stuff done at home and a bunch of errands I been neglecting. Macros yesterday: 3325 calories, 369 pro, 155 carbs, 133 fat. Weigh-in today: 202.4.


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 30, 2014)

35 min. fasted cardio this morning. Legs later today. My weight actually jumped up some despite being lower calories. I must have been low on glycogen because I did go higher carbs yesterday. Had lunch with family and friends at Olive Garden. Smoked Mozarella Chicken, salad, 2.5 breadsticks, pretty tasty! Besides that just 3 small meals. I am going to lower carbs and calories just a bit more this week starting today. Macros yesterday: 3165 calories, 227 pro, 288 carbs, 122 fat. Weigh-in today: 204.8.


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 30, 2014)

Just a side note. Saturdays I always have a cheat meal. This is the day I spend time with the family usually too. I don't often train on Saturdays. Otherwise I eat a pretty clean diet year round except for holidays like Christmas and Thanksgiving. I'll post a day's food here and there.


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 31, 2014)

35 min. fasted cardio this morning. At the gym last night did some legs, low back, cardio. 6 weeks since hamstring injury.

Leb Abductor, Adductor Machine
3 sets of 20 each way - pyramid up

Leg Extensions
3 sets of 20 - pyramid up

Lying Leg Curls
3 sets of 20 - pyramid up

Good Mornings
bar x 12
95 x 12
135 x 8
155 x 8
175 x 6
185 x 6 x 2 sets

Hack Squat SLDL
empty x 12
35 x 12
70 x 12 x 2 sets

DB Bulgarian Split Squats
10s x 8 each leg
15s x 8 each leg
20s x 8 each leg

Reverse Hypers on Flat Bench on Exercise Ball
bw x 15
15 x 15
25 x 12
25 x 15

30 min. Cardio

Macros yesterday: 2415 calories, 268 pro, 103 carbs, 106 fat. Weigh-in today: 203.6.


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 1, 2014)

35 min. fasted cardio this morning. No training last night. Cookathon, put a bunch of meals together. Feeling a little run down, slight cold last 3 days, hope it passes quick. About a week ago I switched GH dose to just a steady 2iu ed, still just HRT dose on the steroid side of things. Stress at work has been paramount here lately, megabusy. Upper body rehab, abs, cardio tonight. Macros yesterday: 2761 calories, 319 pro, 110 carbs, 117 fat. Weigh-in today: 203.


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 2, 2014)

36 min. fasted cardio this morning. Did an upper body rehab session at the gym last night. Shoulder is coming along, starting to feel pretty good, just a little bit of pain in there now, nothing like before. I am just going to try and be patient and let it heal up real good before I return to upper body work. I can see a bit of atrophy in my upper body already which makes it even harder to stay patient, but I want it healed up close to 100% so I just have to sacrifice for now.

Pendulum Swings - 4 swinging directions
3 sets with 15lb. DB

Lying Flat Thumbs up Raises in 4 clock positions
10 sec. hold at each spot, 1 set free, 2 sets with 2.5 lb. plate

Various Stretches with light short straight bar
3 sets at 3 different stretches

DB Rotator Cuff Exercises
3 sets of 12 with 10lb. DB

Hanging Leg Raises
4 sets of 8

Pull Down Abs
4 sets of 25 up to 120 lbs.

Some really light Cable Bis and Tris with Rope
3 sets of 30 each

30 min. Cardio

Macros yesterday: 2816 calories, 322 pro, 110 carbs, 118 fat. Weigh-in today: 203.2.


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 3, 2014)

35 min. fasted cardio this morning. Decent leg workout last night. Pushed the hammie some, hopefully not too much. Am sore this morning. Did three exercises with a guy I see at the gym a lot. Uses good form and stuff so it was cool. Legs are somewhat fatigued from the introduction of lots of cardio lately.

Seated Leg Curls
2 sets - pyramid up - 25,20, machine jacked moved on

Leg Extensions
2 sets - pyramid up - 20,20, figured hell keep things even

Squats - damn near pause reps in the hole I was doing them very slowly and controlled
bar x 10
135 x 8
185 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 8
225 x 8

Romanian DLs
135 x 10
165 x 8
185 x 8 x 2 sets

GHRs
3 sets of 4

Back Extensions superset with Org. Band Good Mornings
bw x 15 - 10 reps MGs
20lb. med ball x 12 - 10 reps MGs
35lb. plate x 10 - 10 reps GMs

20 min. Cardio

At the end I could tell I pushed my hammie some, but all seems well this morning. I think I will stay at these weights next time, just try for more reps or sets with the top end weights as long as everything feels good. Sticking the diet good but not really losing weight, maybe that's a good thing. I am down about 1000 calories from what I was previously eating just weeks ago. Macros yesterday: 2744 calories, 330 pro, 107 carbs, 111 fat. Weigh-in today: 203.2.

I'm too lazy to write out my diet. It changes a little here and there but mostly I eat a lot of the same foods each day. One cheat meal per week, usually on Saturday. So here is a picture from MFP of yesterdays activities:


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 4, 2014)

No cardio this morning or training last night. I have to do some minor blood work for my insurance through my job this morning, in fact here in about 20 minutes. I am fasted and hungry! It's cool though my company brings them in house and we get to do it during our working hours. Probably go in and do another upper body rehab, abs, cardio session tonight. Shoulder is feeling pretty good but I am holding out until I see my chiropractor next week and see what he thinks about returning to some super light training. Feel like I'm wasting away. Macros yesterday: 2509 calories, 286 pro, 75 carbs, 111 fat. Weigh-in today: 203.2.


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 4, 2014)

Just got back from the screening. My numbers this morning:

BP: 110/76 - Normal

BMI: 30.9 - Obese, lol..

Tot. Chol.: 230 - Borderline High

HDL: 54 - Normal

Triglycerides: Less than 45 - Awesome!

LDL: she couldn't even get a reading on this - she said my triglycerides were so low may be why, so...  Awesome!

Glucose: 85 - Normal

These numbers are better than last year so I am feeling pretty good about my diet. My Total Chol. has always been kinda high, I'm not really sweating that one.


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 5, 2014)

Getting ready to go do a little cardio this morning, see how much time I have, shoot for 30min. Did the upper body rehab, abs, cardio last night. The usual protocol I've been doing and 30 min. cardio at the end. Can't recite my macros this morning exactly, MFP is down right now. It was roughly 2800 calories, 275 pro, 100 carbs, 140 fat. Weigh-in today: 202.6.

I start a new job today. I still have my old one, but I have joined up with the gym I do a website for to work weekends there also. A little extra spending money. I'll be working 7 days a week but the hours are light, and really it's fine with me, I like work. So this should be fun. See a lot of faces I haven't seen in a while. I used to work out there a couple years ago. Have a great Saturday people!


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 6, 2014)

Just getting the ball rolling this morning. First cup of coffee and I don't know how I am going to handle today. New weekend routine now. Got my first day in the books at the gym as an employee, the manager trained me all day basically, today it's all mine. A lot more little duties than I thought, but it's all good. I am happy about getting the extra work and being in a gym is always a good thing to me. They just feel like home, always have. So I am supposed to do legs today. My low back is still kinda sore from last time, don't know what happened exactly but it got a little tweak in it somewhere along the line. Anyway I think I will take it easy today on the weights. No need making more injuries, I have plenty already. Well time to make some breakfast and head out of here and get started, I have a ton of stuff to get done today, and it ain't happening sitting here.


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 7, 2014)

35 min. fasted cardio this morning. I did not end up working out yesterday. Completed my first day on my own at the gym. It went pretty smooth, a lot of stuff to get used to but it will come quick I think. It was kinda fun, it will get more fun as I settle in. Cooked up a bunch of food yesterday after going to the grocery. Did not have much of an appetite. I had lunch Saturday at a Mexican place. Something I ate did not agree with me. I woke up in the middle of the night with watery No. 2s and some crazy noises coming from my intestinal area. I think it all has passed now, I feel pretty good today. Will get my ass in the gym tonight. Back still a little sore but I'll manage to get some work in. Macros yesterday: 2361 calories, 258 pro, 104 carbs, 95 fat. Weigh-in today: 201.


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 8, 2014)

35 min. fasted cardio this morning. Tried legs last night but it didn't go so good. Started on Lying Leg Curls and about two sets in I was trying to stretch some cause my low back is so tight and it jerked on me, ouch. So it was a sub par workout to say the least. So no upper body work cause of shoulder, no hard leg work cause of hammie, and now low back strain. It's no where but up from here at least, lol. I do go to the chiropractor this afternoon so maybe he can alleviate some stuff for me. Anyway here is what I did:

Lying Leg Curls
2 pin plates - 20 reps
4 pin plates - 3 sets of 20

Leg Abductor/Adductor
3 sets - 20 reps each way

Leg Press - empty
superset Leg Presses and One Leg Calf Presses
Press - 50 reps, Calves - 25 reps each side, 4 sets
*this actually loosened my back up some

30 min. Cardio

Macros yesterday: 2636 calories, 319 pro, 91 carbs, 112 fat. Weigh-in today: 200.2.


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 9, 2014)

35 min. fasted cardio this morning. Went to the chiropractor yesterday. Felt good. Had him look at my shoulder. He said go ahead and start back working upper body super light and easy and see how it goes, so I was pretty psyched about that. Gonna hit some of that here in about an hour. Not much else to report. Macros yesterday: 2642 calories, 287 pro, 100 carbs, 125 fat. Weigh-in today: 200.


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 10, 2014)

40 min. fasted cardio this morning, got there a bit earlier today so I did an extra 5. Did my first chest and shoulders work in around 5 weeks last night. Felt good. I didn't do a lot and super super light, but it was cool just to start back.

Shoulder Rehab Exercises
15 min.

Roman Chair Knee Ups
4 sets of 15

Incline Bench
bar x 15
95 x 15 x 3 sets superset with band dislocates

10lb plate side laterals, Cutler style with a little kickback at the top
3 sets of 15 superset with band traction stretches

Cable Flyes
2 sets of 15

Nautilus Lat Machine
4 sets of 12

Superset One Arm Cable Curls and Cable Kickbacks
4 sets of 12 on each

30 min. Cardio

Macros yesterday: 2958 calories, 320 pro, 108 carbs, 139 fat. Weigh-in today: 200.


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 11, 2014)

35 min. fasted cardio this morning. No training last night, just some meal prep and other normal human duties.. lol. Well today makes 4 weeks of recomping. Meaning this is the end. I will start a new dosing schedule next week. Planning 900 test ew, 5iu GH pwo, Adex 1mg ed if needed, I may do a little less if I can get away with it. Maybe throw in an IML DS somewhere along the journey. I will do this for 8 weeks and see how I feel at that point. I plan to jump on Meadows type workouts with Lee Haney approach at least in the beginning as I am still healing up from injuries. Stimulate don't Annihilate! No more injuries! I need to put some muscle back on. My upper body especially has shrunk with the very limited work I have been able to do. I'll post up some pics and stuff. I plan on doing some tomorrow morning before I go to work. I'll get them up at some point this weekend. Should be fun. Macros yesterday: 2551 calories, 331 pro, 71 carbs, 108 fat. Weigh-in today: 198.8.


----------



## bushmaster (Apr 11, 2014)

Time to hit the gas again? Just add back slowly. My suggestion is change compounds first and not food until weight stabilizes. Always change one variable at a time.


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 11, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Time to hit the gas again? Just add back slowly. My suggestion is change compounds first and not food until weight stabilizes. Always change one variable at a time.



I need to hit the gas some for sure! I'm listening..... I'll do that. I have been trying to get and follow advice more these days instead of just winging it, which for the most part hasn't accomplished anything.

Thanks.


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 12, 2014)

No cardio this morning. I needed to get a little extra sleep, felt drained yesterday, but was not a bad day despite. You know speaking of my post above about winging it. That is all I have really ever done besides normal HRT. Here and there I have thrown in an IML product and maybe some extra test, or tren, or deca.. but never really have I done an actual planned cycle. I stayed pretty steady on a real mild one while cutting last Summer, that is the closest thing to a "cycle" I have ever done. Hell I have only been involved with anabolics for not even two years at this point. Was totally natural until 41 yrs. old. So I am a rookie to say the least. This time I took inventory of what I had in the cabinet and what I plan to buy and asked a few questions. I hope this goes well. Anyway, my workout.... hammie felt a little funny, and low back too, so I pushed some but kept it light still. I think all the cardio lately has my legs a bit fatigued.

Rotator Cuff work - 15 minutes

SLDL
bar x 12 x 2 sets
95 x 12
135 x 10
165 x 8
185 x 6

Squats
bar x 15 x 2 sets
135 x 15
165 x 12
185 x 9
205 x 6 - this was really easy but like I said my old ass is still a little busted up...

Leg Press - here is where my hammie really felt funny, I may need to massage it out or something today
2 plates (total) - 40 reps
3 plates (total) - 30 reps
4 plates (total) - 20 reps
5 plates (total) - 10 reps

Lying Leg Curls
4 sets of 15 reps - raised weight each set, last set was hard...

20 min. Cardio

I was extremely hungry after this workout, I mean like I hadn't ate all day, weird. Maybe because it's the first real workout I've done in.... well who knows I don't remember! Macros yesterday: 2914 calories, 329 pro, 111 carbs, 127 fat. Weigh-in today: 198.8.


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 12, 2014)

Alright here are the before pics. The camera never lies. I love and hate taking pics. I usually hate how I look, and love the motivation it gives me to do better. I have been trying different spots in my condo to do the pics. Where I took them before was too bright, too washed out, now these are too dark, whatever, a photographer I'm not. It is what it is. Take the pics in the same environment each time for comparison sake and it works out in the end. Man, my upper body has shrank some. Help me out guys what do I need to do, how to pose better, where are the biggest areas to focus on?

























Work to do..... my goodness.....


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 13, 2014)

No cardio this morning. On the weekends since I started working them, I just don't do the cardio. I am still getting used to working on the weekends. Working 7 days a week has it's advantages though, money obviously, but it's like I never stop. I have a steadier volume of activity everyday. Had a cheat meal yesterday, little higher in calories for the day total and gained nothing, which is unusual for me. Same thing last week. I attribute it to the added workload. Cheat yesterday was a southwestern Ohio tradition, Skyline 5-way with habanero cheese. Spaghetti, chili, beans, onions, and piled on cheese with hot sauce, pretty damn good. Although my stomach wasn't too crazy about it later in the evening..






Going to try to get a chest and shoulders workout in today at some point. Interested to see how that goes. It's still feeling pretty good so far. Thank God. Well lots of shit to do better get started. Oh yeah...  Macros yesterday: 3161 calories, 267 pro, 170 carbs, 139 fat. Weigh-in today: 198.8.


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 13, 2014)

Got in a wimpy chest and shoulders today at the gym before I opened. I did more volume than the last one, barely more weight, overall very light. From the research I have done on tendon healing this is exactly how I should approach it. And most of all I want the longevity of the shoulder to be good, instead of a short burst of growth and then it's all fucked up again. I flew through it in about 45 minutes at the most.

Flat Chest machine
2 warm up sets
3 working sets - pyramid up - 12,10,8

Incline Bench
bar x 12
95 x 12
115 x 10
115 x 12
115 x 15 - all easy sets, super easy

Slight Incline DBs
30s x 10
35s x 10
40s x 10

Slight Incline Flyes
15s x 8
20s x 8
25s x 8

Front Delt Raises
15s x 12 x 3 sets - 3 second negative

Seated DB Press - kept these ultra light, Chiro told me to not even do any overhead stuff
15s x 8
20s x 8
25s x 8
30s x 8 - all easy sets, super easy, shoulder feels funny still though, not pain, just funny

Red Band Face Pulls
4 sets of 12


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 13, 2014)

Start my new protocol tomorrow. 200 Pharm Test Cypionate, 250 PG Sustanon, 5iu GH pwo. Thought I would post up some porn, I like looking at everyone else's so here ya go:


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 14, 2014)

36 minutes fasted cardio this morning. Slept pretty good last night. Have not been sleeping worth a damn here lately. Sleep makes a huge difference, I feel better than I have in days this morning. Not much to report. Back tonight at the gym. Weight continuing to drop. Macros yesterday: 2818 calories, 350 pro, 119 carbs, 103 fat. Weigh-in today: 197.


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 15, 2014)

36 min. fasted cardio this morning. Hit the weights with some intensity last night for the first time in a while. Really light still on the DLs but trying to make sure I don't flare my low back up again before it is totally healed. Everything else I think I went about 90%. Felt great to open up some. Awesome in fact. Shoulder survived quite well too so that is a good sign.

One Arm Rows on Nautilus Free Weight Bent Row
empty x 2 sets of 8
45 x 8
90 x 8
135 x 8
160 x 8 x 3 sets

Conv. DLs
135 x 5 x 2 sets
185 x 5 x 5 sets

Nautilus Lat Machine - other one was taken, but really this machine rock, swivel handles and great feeling ROM
4 sets of 10, 1 second squeeze at contraction, pyramid up in weight

Supported Rows - 1.5 reps method
bar x 15
95 x 12 x 3 sets - these felt awesome

That's it. I grinded it pretty hard though. I really had the mind muscle connection going, and did my reps as focused on the target muscle as possible, really felt good. Felt kinda Alpha last night. I think just mentally knowing I am starting a cycle got that going. Throw in my first hard workout in months and yeah the test was flowing, literally in my ass cheek, lol, 2mL and some b-12 for good measure..... Macros yesterday: 2868 calories, 339 pro, 109 carbs, 115 fat. Weigh-in today: 197.8.


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 16, 2014)

35 min. fasted cardio this morning. No training last night. I have been gaining just a tad bit of weight since starting the new protocol with no diet changes. I should get my MD concoction in the mail today or tomorrow for intra workout. Pepto Pro and Highly Branched Cyclic Dextrin from True Nutrition. Never really done intra drinks on a regular basis. JM swears by it so we'll see. So Bushmaster..... you said keep the diet the same till weight stabilizes... is it fine to throw in the intra drink? I'm just thinking a scoop of each per workout. Should I compensate the rest of my macros or just throw it on top? I have been hungry since the start of this week too... Feeling pretty good for the most part. Arms, Calves, Abs tonight. Macros yesterday: 2728 calories, 334 pro, 115 carbs, 106 fat. Weigh-in today: 198.


----------



## pesty4077 (Apr 16, 2014)

Good Job, solid foundation. A little extra carbs around your work out should be fine. Just keep up on your BF, if you look the same, don't sweat it. The scale can be deceiving sometimes.


----------



## pesty4077 (Apr 16, 2014)

Test and GH is a winning combination for an older guy. A little bit goes a long way and can make you look and feel 100% better.


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 16, 2014)

pesty4077 said:


> Test and GH is a winning combination for an older guy. A little bit goes a long way and can make you look and feel 100% better.



Agreed. I seem to feel the best just using test and GH. I start loading up other compounds and things don't always go how I planned. Probably mostly because I don't know what the f#@! I'm doing, lol. Not to say I won't venture into other compounds again here and there, cause I know I will. But the majority of the time, I'll stick with these two.


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 17, 2014)

35 min. fasted cardio this morning. I think I will start toning this down soon. I wake up in the middle of the night wide awake night after night, so I just keep strolling over the condo subdivision weight room and doing cardio. I may still do 15-20 minutes just for health purposes. If I don't start sleeping longer I thought I could maybe do some feeder type recovery work on the machines they have in there. Whatever muscle I last worked hit it with real light, high rep for blood flow and recovery, hopefully growth... opinions? My workout last night was great again, returning to using some intensity is awesome. Shoulder still feeling pretty good so far.

Hanging Leg Raises - feet to the bar
4 sets of 8

Leg Press Calves
1 plate total - 25 reps
2 plates total - 25 reps
3 plates total - 25 reps
4 plates total - 25 reps
5 plates total - 25 reps

Superset Rope Pressdowns and Rope Hammer Curls
4 sets - pyramid up - 20 reps ea. on RP, 15 reps ea. on RHC

Superset Smith JM Presses and Std. DB Curls (pause at mid point of eccentric)
95 x 12 - 20s x 10
115 x 10 - 25s x 10
135 x 8 - 30s x 8 - 2 sets

Superset DB Overhead Ext. and Barbell Curls
3 sets - static - 20 reps ea. on OE, 15 reps ea. on BC

Sit Ups
3 sets of 12

20 min. of Shoulder Rehab work

Good arm pump, calves are sore this morning, abs a little, arms not at all.... went home hit the GH, little later final meal (130g Chicken, 1/4 cup Cream of Rice, 1 tbsp. Nat. PB, 1 scoop Protein). Good day, loving to train again. Macros yesterday: 3055 calories, 364 pro, 117 carbs, 126 fat. Weigh-in today: 198.


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 18, 2014)

No cardio this morning. I did my feeder sets for arms though. No training last night. Second pin 450mg test.

One Arm Cable Curls - nonStop just keep switching arms
4 sets - static - reps: 35,25,22,20

Rvs. Grip Straight Bar Pressdowns - minimal rest
4 sets - static - reps: 50, 35,35,35

Still pumped. They did eventually get sore, my arms, just took longer than calves and abs.

Later today... Legs with my son, should be fun. Off work today so got some stuff to do around the house, then I'll head up to see him and get the workout in at his gym. Oh yeah, I got my intra workout stuff yesterday. This will be the first time I have tried the MDD formula, hope it helps... Macros yesterday: 2881 calories, 355 pro, 104 carbs, 114 fat. Weigh-in today: 198.


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 19, 2014)

Visited son yesterday. Good day, except tired, didn't sleep well. Anyway...

Legs yesterday with my son:

Lying Leg Curls
2 warm up sets
4 sets - pyramid up - reps: 12
last set reps: 12 drop 8 drop 25 partials

Leg Press
start at two plates total reps: 15
4 plates - 12
6 plates - 10
8 plates - 10
10 plates - 10
11 plates - 10
12 plates - 10 - immediately go do 20 each leg bw walking lunges

Leg Extensions - explosive
1 warm up set
4 sets - pyramid up - reps: 10 on all sets

Squats - kept this light, injured hammie feeling it at this point, no need to blow it out again
2 warm up sets
135 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 8

DB SLDL - super light here too, got a good stretch though
25s x 12
30s x 8
35s x 8
45s x 8

Truthfully at the end of this workout, I didn't feel I worked very hard. Had a lot more in me in terms of weight used but my hamstring doesn't feel fully ready to exploit just yet and the last thing I want to do is re injure it, so that's where I'm at. Extremely hungry afterward even with using the intra drink. Had a higher calorie and carb day yesterday. Still not high but about double + (carbs) what I have been taking in. Been feeling depleted. Need to start sleeping better. Did last night. Most sleep I have got in for the past few weeks. I think it's the sleep factor more than the diet. Macros yesterday: 3484 calories, 353 pro, 225 carbs, 127 fat. Weigh-in today: 199.8.


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 20, 2014)

Not a ton to report from yesterday. If it's even worth mentioning I did squeeze in three feeder sets for my hamstrings before I opened the gym yesterday. Would have liked to do more but was running late. Worked, walked the dog, sat outside in the nice weather a bit, and really just took it easy and rested up some, which I needed to do. Slept well last night and looking forward to hitting some chest and shoulders today. My shoulder has been feeling quite well so I'll take the intensity up another notch today. Macros yesterday: 2785 calories, 306 pro, 115 carbs, 120 fat. Weigh-in today: 198.2.


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 20, 2014)

So got my chest and shoulder work in today. Gave myself a calorie bump starting today too. My weight has stayed very steady over the last 10 days. Raised intensity just a bit. My shoulder still doesn't feel totally right but is still improving so I will do my best not to set it in reverse.

Decline DBs superset with Band Dislocates
2 warm up sets
35s x 15 - 8 BDs
45s x 12 - 8 BDs
55s x 9 - 8 BDs
65s x 6 - 8 BDs - quite easy, tempo was slow controlled, pause at each end of all reps

Decline Bench with Red Bands Doubled Up
bar x 10
95 x 8 x 4 sets

Pec Minor Dips
bw x 10 x 2 sets
bw+25 x 10 x 2 sets

Flat Bench
1 warm up
135 x 5 x 3 sets

DB Side Laterals
12s x 15 x 3 sets

Superset Spidercrawls with DB Rear Delts
2 sets 60 sec. and 12 reps with 25lb. DBs

Superset Spidercrawls with Barbell Front Raises
2 sets 60 sec. and 10 reps with 45lb. bar

Superset Spidercrawls with DB Rear Delt Swings
2 sets 60 sec. and 20 reps with 20lb. DBs

15 min. of shoulder rehab work

Got an awesome pump in my chest and shoulders. First one I have had in quite some time. I feel I put in some decent work today. Baby steps in the return to somewhere near where I was before all these little injuries crept in. Back tomorrow.


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 21, 2014)

20 min. fasted Cardio, 4 feeder sets for chest this morning. Felt good. Slept good again, glad I am getting back to better sleep. Crushed some food yesterday. Went a little over my intended calorie bump. Damn Easter cake to blame... lol... wife brought home from the family thing she went to, and I obliged by eating a big fat piece of it. Oh well considering a holiday weekend just passed that is really the only BAD thing I ingested. Not much else to report. Cycle week 1 in the books and all is well so far. Macros yesterday: 3810 calories, 378 pro, 238 carbs, 148 fat. Weigh-in today: 199.6.


----------



## bushmaster (Apr 21, 2014)

Maybe just me but I'd stay away from certain pressing movements with the shoulder issue. I do most hammer strength for chest and am slowly trying to do incline barbell again. Also dips don't bug the shoulder?


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 22, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Maybe just me but I'd stay away from certain pressing movements with the shoulder issue. I do most hammer strength for chest and am slowly trying to do incline barbell again. Also dips don't bug the shoulder?



I did stay away totally for about 6 weeks, no chest or shoulder work. Did a lot of rehab exercises in that time. Now easing back in super light, still doing the rehab stuff as I go. We'll see.... If it keeps getting flared up, then yeah maybe I need to drop certain things all together. So far it feels pretty good, actually it is improving since I started training again. Real dips, yes, bothers it, don't do them, pec minor dips though I can handle.

20 min. fasted Cardio, 4 feeder sets for back this morning. Back training last night at the gym went pretty good... real good actually. I'm still no where near using the weight I was deadlifting, but I think I am still getting in good work. It's part rebuilding strength, and part fear as this is how I tore the hammy in the first place.

Meadows Rows
3 warm up sets
3-25s x 8
4-25s x 8
4-25s+10 x 8
4-25s+20 x 8

Nautilus Plate Loaded Bent Row - 1 sec. squeeze at top
2 warm up sets
2 plates total x 10
3 plates total x 8
4 plates total x 6
5 plates total x 6

Superset Conv. DLs with Chins
135 x 5 - 6 chins
185 x 5 - 6 chins - 2 sets
205 x 5 - 6 chins - 2 sets
135 x 5 with short red bands on feet - 6 chins - 2 sets

DB Shrugs - count of three at top
60s x 20 x 2 sets - count of three ended about halfway through the second set...

Macros yesterday: 3509 calories, 379 pro, 182 carbs, 141 fat. Weigh-in today: 200.8. Massage therapy today after work, no training. Pic after session last night:


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 23, 2014)

No cardio this morning, no training last night. Just SLEEP.......zzzzz.... which I needed to catch up on. A full 8 hours last night of which rarely happens for me. Cooked up a bunch of meals.... chicken, salmon, eggs, steamed vegees, potatoes, should be set for the week now. Arms, Calves, Abs tonight. Macros yesterday: 3388 calories, 328 pro, 191 carbs, 149 fat. Weigh-in today: 201.


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 24, 2014)

20 min. fasted cardio, a few sets of calves, this morning. Pretty good workout last night. I am feeling this cycle a little already I think, felt kinda swole in the gym last night, thicker, getting stronger. Popped a SDMZ 2.0 before going in there. Worked out at the gym I work at last night instead of the usual one I go to. They have Empire by Titan equipment, old school stuff. They have a donkey calf machine and standing calf both of which my other gym does not, so needless to say my calves hurt this morning.

Donkey Calf
5 sets - pyramid up - reps: 25,20,20,20,20

Standing Calf
4 sets - pyramid up - reps: 20,20,20,20

Pull Down Abs
6 sets of 25 - raised weight first four sets then static

Rope Pressdowns
3 warm up sets
4 working sets - pyramid up - reps: 15,12,10,8

Cross Body Hammer Curls
4 sets - pyramid up - reps: 10,10,10,10

Overhead Cable Extensions
3 sets of 12

Seated DB Curls - palms up, 3 sec. negative
3 sets of 8

Lying Tricep Extensions
75 x 12
95 x 12
115 x 12

Incline Concentration Curls
3 sets of 10

So far so good. Knock on wood, let's keep it going this way. Macros yesterday: 3507 calories, 378 pro, 196 carbs, 138 fat. Weigh-in today: 201.


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 26, 2014)

Little bit subpar workout last night. Lower back was a little tweaked feeling in a spot so I didn't go real hard. My legs were shaking by the end though so I guess I did something right.

Lying Leg Curls
2 warm ups sets
5 blocks x 12
6 blocks x 10
7 blocks x 8
8 blocks x 6
6 blocks x 12, drop 4 blocks x 10,  drop 3 blocks x 8, drop 25 partials

GHRs
3 sets of 5

Leg Press
1 plate total - 10
2 p tot. - 10
4 p tot. - 10
6 p tot. - 8
7 p tot. - 8
8 p tot. - 8
9 p tot. - 8
10 p tot. - 8

Smith machine Squats - someone was using the squat rack for curls!!! probably a blessing in disguise cause of my back, these still felt pretty good though
135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 8 x 3 sets

Smith machine Lunges - One leg at a time
95 x 14 each side
95 x 13 each side

Not much time this morning. Gotta stuff to do then off to work. Diet a little sloppier than usual yesterday and day before, need to get to the store, running out of stuff, resorted to some lesser quality food in a couple spots last two days. Macros yesterday: 3908 calories, 359 pro, 217 carbs, 179 fat. Weigh-in today: 201.4.


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 27, 2014)

Hit some chest and shoulders early this morning before opening the gym. Decent workout, still holding back some, as my shoulder isn't all the way there yet. Still improving but not back to normal. Came out unscathed with a decent pump, I'll take it.

Leg Raises Lying on Floor
4 sets of 15

Flat Bench Empire Chest Machine
2 warm up sets
3 working sets, pyramid up, reps: 12, 10, 8

Incline Bench
95 x 12
135 x 5 x 3 sets
155 x 4 x 2 sets
175 x 3 x 2 sets - all very easy strength wise

Incline DB Press
35s x 12
45s x 12
55s x 10

Empire Flye Machine
3 sets of 20 superset with band stretches

Front DB Raises - 3 sec negative
15s x 12 x 3 sets

DB Press
25s x 8
35s x 8
45s x 8

Band Pull Aparts
3 sets of 12

Crushed some calories yesterday, cheat meal contributed for sure. Had a Black and Blue burger and fries, and 5 wings at BW3s, damn...it was good. Macros yesterday: 4221 calories, 407 pro, 221 carbs, 198 fat. Weigh-in today: 203.6.


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 29, 2014)

No training yesterday. I have been loaded down with work and needed to take an entire day to get things caught up some. I was supposed to do back, will hit it tonight. Still eating pretty clean. Feel kinda guilty for no cardio at all lately. Might start doing a little again after this storm of work passes. Anyway things are going pretty good so I'm not complaining. Macros yesterday: 3695 calories, 333 pro, 220 carbs, 166 fat. Weigh-in today: 204.4.


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 30, 2014)

Still flooded with work, man I can't wait to get this week over with, I am off Friday and looking forward to it. Hit back last night. Decent workout, lower back STILL feeling the little tweak so even though I wanted to DL, I really didn't, I did some light band stuff at the very end just to feel the movement, that's it.

Meadows Rows
3 warm up sets
3-25s x 8
4-25s x 8
4-25s+10 x 8
4-25s+20 x 8

TBar Rows
empty x 10
45 x 10
70 x 8
90 x 8
115 x 6
145 x 6

Pull Ups
3 sets, reps: 8, 6, 6

DB Pullovers
60 x 14 x 3 sets

DB Shrugs
65s x 20 x 3 sets - 3 sec pause at top

Short Red Band Conv. DLs
135 x 6 x 3 sets

Left uninjured.... victory! Blasted this out in 1 hour. Macros yesterday: 3516 calories, 392 pro, 173 carbs, 136 fat. Weigh-in today: 204.4.


----------



## crawfBigG (May 1, 2014)

Skipped my workout again last night, too damn tired, too much work to get done! I went this morning, weights done by 5am! Anyway not a bad workout for nothing in me but an intra workout drink. IN and OUT in 45 minutes.

Rope Pressdowns superset with Cable Curls
5 sets - pyramid up - reps: 25/20, 20/15, 15/12, 12/10, 10/8 drop 10/10 drop 13/10

Slight Incline Smith JM Presses superset with Hanging Leg Raises feet up to bar
95 x 12 - 8 reps
115 x 12 - 8 reps
135 x 12 - 8 reps
155 x 12 - 8 reps

EZ Bar Curls - 1 sec squeeze, mid point eccentric pause, superset with Seated Calf
45 x 15 - 35 x 50
65 x 12 - 70 x 32
65 x 12 - 70 x 34

That's all folks. Good pump all around, just glad I got it in. Donating blood after work today, 3:45pm. Macros yesterday: 3210 calories, 334 pro, 148 carbs, 143 fat. Weigh-in today: 205.2.


----------



## crawfBigG (May 2, 2014)

Just got back from the gym. Took the day off today from work, gonna just enjoy some time with the family rest of the day. We bout to head to iHop!!! Anyway decent leg workout this morning. Getting stronger but still holding back some as the hammie still feels a little off. Low back almost back to normal, well normal for me anyway... diet terrible yesterday, I always seem to let myself go some after I give blood, feel like I deserve to treat myself afterwards, dunno but that's how it's always went since I have been donating. It all started directly after the donation, head up to the drink bar and they have bakery donuts and homemade cookies, and God knows what else. I grabbed one of each....

SLDL
3 warm ups
135 x 15
165 x 12
185 x 10
205 x 8
225 x 6

Squats
2 warm ups
185 x 15
205 x 12
225 x 9
245 x 10 - easy, had a lot more in me but didn't go there.... not just yet, we almost healed up....

Leg Press
1 warm up
4 plates total x 40 reps
5 plates total x 30 reps
6 plates total x 20 reps
7 plates total x 20 reps

Lying Leg Curls
4 sets of 15 superset with DB SLDL stretch

Gotta go...Macros yesterday: 4036 calories, 286 pro, 322 carbs, 160 fat. Weigh-in today: 205.2.


----------



## crawfBigG (May 4, 2014)

Damn.... been out of the loop for a couple days. No training this weekend. I worked a *lot*, and had some fun too. Went to a Reds game with a bunch of friends among other things. I have been totally out of control eating wise. I haven't even been tracking my calories the last couple days. Just totally off track. The huge workload I faced this week really got me out of whack, should be more disciplined than that, but I wasn't. I am not even going to list all the stuff I ate, lol, but put it this way, it was a lot. Not all junk, but plenty of it was. Tons of stadium food, and tons of cereal. Nothing over the top crazy, just basically had an average American weekend. Gotta get back on track starting tomorrow. Get back to training, rebuilding, and taking further advantage of this cycle.


----------



## crawfBigG (May 6, 2014)

Excellent workout last night. I jumped on the Cube just for the hell of it, something to motivate. Ate pretty clean for the first time in days. Hellacious day at work, but I was able to put it all aside and focus in on my workout.

Back Extensions and Stretching
4 sets bw - reps: 13,13,12,12

Deadlift - Reps and Stretching
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 5
275 x 3
185 x 8 x 3 sets quickly, minimal rest

Bench Press - heavy - superset Band dislocates
bar x 12
115 x 5
135 x 5
185 x 2
205 x 2
225 x 2 x 3 sets, fairly easy but my shoulder is still not totally right so that's as high as I went up...
135 x 15 x 2 sets

Squats with doubled up long Red Bands
bar x 6
95 x 6
135 x 3 x 8 sets - minimal rest

Rvs. Hypers just bw
3 sets of 12

Org Band Punchdowns
3 sets of 15

Loved it. Felt great. Crushed calories periworkout. Macros yesterday: 3864 calories, 346 pro, 259 carbs, 161 fat. Weigh-in today: 207.8. 1933 calories through day(4 meals), 1931 calories periworkout(2 meals + an intra).


----------



## crawfBigG (May 8, 2014)

Another fun workout turned in last night. Felt a little sore but was fine once I got everything good and warmed up which was about 8 sets in to be honest.

Back Extensions and Stretching
4 sets bw - reps: 13,13,12,12

Deadlifts with short red bands on feet
135 x 3 x 4 sets
185 x 3 x 4 sets

Incline Bench superset with org. band dislocates
bar x 10
95 x 8
135 x 6
165 x 5
185 x 8
135 x 20
135 x 18

Fly Machine superset with band traction stretches
4 sets - pyramid up - reps: 20, 18, 14, 13

Squats
bar x 8
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 2
250 x 2
275 x 2 x 3 sets

Leg Press superset with Leg Press Calf
2 plates total x 20 quads - 20 on calves
4 plates total x 20 quads - 20 on calves
4 plates total x 35 quads - 50 on calves

Loving the Cube type training so far. Macros yesterday: 4285 calories, 377 pro, 292 carbs, 181 fat. Weigh-in today: 209.4.


----------



## crawfBigG (May 10, 2014)

Cycle week 4 in the books. Switched ai to Aromasin from Adex a couple days ago, also have been dosing 10mg of Nolva a day, nips feeling a bit itchy here and there. Last night's workout was so-so. My lingering low back surfaced during DLs so I cut them short, and just getting week 1 of the Cube under my belt in general. First time ever I have done the big three, three times in one week. This week is definitely the hardest I have trained all year so far and I feel it. Food wise I have been getting in the increased calories but I need to do a better job making sure 95% of that food is the right food. I'm not keeping up with the demand on the cooking side of it, gotta plan a little better. Needless to say the last week of food has been a little too loose.

Lying Leg Curls
3 blocks - 15 reps
4 blocks - 12 reps
5 blocks - 12 reps
6 blocks - 10 reps
7 blocks - 10 reps
8 blocks - 10 reps

Deadlifts
135 x 8 x 2 sets
185 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 2
295 x 2

Incline DBs
25s x 12
35s x 12
40s x 15
45s x 15
50s x 15

Standing DB Press
20s x 12
30s x 10
35s x 10
40s x 10

Front Squats
135 x 8 x 3 sets

Leg Extensions
3 sets of 20

Front DB Delt Raises
3 sets of 12

Rear DB Delt Raises
3 sets of 12

Macros yesterday: 5285 calories, 347 pro, 491 carbs, 216 fat. Weigh-in today: 212.8.


----------



## crawfBigG (May 13, 2014)

Start of Week 2 Cube training. This stuff is taxing. I still feel a tad beat up from last week. My low back is sore and my shoulders. In fact I am going to have to cut out one of the bench portions. I don't want to end up in non-training mode because my shoulder joints are completely blasted. I already feel it trying to come back. In fact on my last heavy set last night, I felt a tweak in my bicep on the negative, then into my chest on the positive of the last rep. Scary..... don't want to be tearing anything else. I am not even back to using the weights I was previously but compared to what little I have done since the beginning of the year, I am taking on a big change in workload. Have to balance workload with recovery.

Back Extensions
bw x 13
bw x 13
bw x 12
bw x 12

DLs
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 2
285 x 2
185 x 8 x 2 sets - minimal rest

Bench Press
bar x 8
95 x 6
135 x 5
185 x 3
205 x 2
225 x 2
245 x 2 x 2 sets
135 x 15
135 x 12

Squats
bar x 8
135 x 8
185 x 3 x 8 sets - dynamic effort

Hanging Leg Raises
3 sets of 8

Tricep Pressdowns
3 sets - pyramid up - reps: 20,20,14

Yeah I'm thinking I may do Cube format Monday and Friday, bodybuilding type work Wednesday, just whatever I feel needs to be worked on, or isn't sore. We'll see. Killed some food yesterday too. Macros yesterday: 5013 calories, 455 pro, 429 carbs, 157 fat. Weigh-in today: 213.6.


----------



## crawfBigG (May 15, 2014)

I am totally out of GH, this blows. Some is on the way but don't know exactly when I'll get it, we all know that feeling. Last night was my first workout not followed by GH. I have been ratcheting down the amount over the last two vials also. Went to 3.3, then 2.5, now none. I did do the bodybuilding type work in my workout last night. I am still sore as shit this morning. It hurt shifting gears on the way to work this morning in my front delts. Had a great pump going though, enjoyed the workout a lot.

20 min. rehab work (shoulder stretches and exercises, knobby foam rolled lower body and back, tennis ball on delts)

Hack Squat SLDL
empty x 20
1 plate x 18
2 plates x 15 x 3 sets

Slight Decline DB Press and Twist superset with Org. Band Dislocates
25s x 15
40s x 15
55s x 12
70s x 9 x 3 sets - these felt awesome, chest was cramping

Free Weight Load Nautilus Bent Row - 1 sec squeeze at top
empty x 15
1 plate x 12
2 plates x 10
3 plates x 8
4 plates x 8
5 plates x 7 - getting some incredible low back pumps at this point, I have still been taking a Super DMZ 2.0 everyday, I would say that is the culprit

Leg Press superset Calf Press
empty x 25 - 25
2 plates x 25 - 25
3 plates x 25 - 25
4 plates x 25 - 25
5 plates x 25 - 21 - effort was easy but low back about to explode, had to stop

Superset Close Grips with DB Hammer Curls 6:6:4:4
95 x 15 - 20s x 10
135 x 15 - 30s x 10
155 x 15 - 30s x 10

Superset V Pushdowns with Nautilus Bicep
1 set to failure on both

Didn't make it to 5000 calories yesterday, that has been my goal on training days, about 4000 on non days. Macros yesterday: 4520 calories, 407 pro, 385 carbs, 142 fat. Weigh-in today: 213.6. Food choices have been a bit better this week.

Another of my famous pwo fdb shots, lol:


----------



## bushmaster (May 15, 2014)

Will send you some out of my private stash tomorrow.


----------



## crawfBigG (May 15, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Will send you some out of my private stash tomorrow.



BM, you are the man!!! That is very generous, and beyond appreciated!

I think this little run has been going well. I have gained about 14 lbs. so far (4.5 weeks) with what I feel is less fat gain than usual for me. That's with no T3 or Proviron. Just GH, Test, Super DMZ 2.0 one cap a day, and Adex, now Aromasin for AI.


----------



## crawfBigG (May 15, 2014)

Ya know BM, another thing, I will never waste my $$$ on peps again, there is a huge difference in results between the two. And again, damn I am at a loss for words, thanks!


----------



## bushmaster (May 15, 2014)

crawfBigG said:


> Ya know BM, another thing, I will never waste my $$$ on peps again, there is a huge difference in results between the two. And again, damn I am at a loss for words, thanks!



I won't either. I dabbled for a while with them and now I am actually coming off all gh to save for a good run. It's definitely a game changer. 

No problem!


----------



## crawfBigG (May 17, 2014)

Another day, now at the gym, just opened up. Workout last night was so-so, some things went decent, others not. I am not injured per se this morning so I'll take it. Shoulders are just hammered though. If I am going to stick with what I have been trying to follow, which I really want to do, I am going to have to tweak things in a way that does not flare up my shoulder joints as much. I was thinking last night when I got home from the gym, wednesdays, no pressing movements, laterals, flyes, and just pump the muscle. I think I'll go at it like that this upcoming week and see if that helps.

Hanging Leg Raises and stretching between sets, also SLDLs with just the bar
4 sets of 8
*some people don't advocate stretching, I have tried it both ways, and it helps me, so I do it

Deadlifts with Short Red Bands on feet
135 x 6 x 2 sets
185 x 5
185 x 7
185 x 5
225 x 4
225 x 1 - low back pump once again overwhelming, never did feel like I was in a real good groove on these this workout, also my glute was cramping up and I felt better stop while I was ahead
*I am shocked really, I used to pick this weight up as a warm up set and it felt kinda heavy last night, a little depressing.... I guess the constant PL movements is taking it's toll. I gotta hand it to PLs, the training is very taxing, it kicks my ass everytime....

Bench Press
2 warmups with bar
135 x 12 x 2 sets - stopped here, shoulder just flat out hurting doing these, continuing to work through it wasn't going to help anything

Side Laterals superset with Seated BB OHP - this movement was close to no pain, so I kept it light and just pumped some blood in the area
10lb. plates x 20 - 95 x 15 x 4 sets

Cable Crossovers
4 sets of 15

Smith machine Squats - someone in the squat rack and I wasn't waiting
135 x 12
185 x 8
225 x 6
275 x 5
315 x 6

Back Extensions
4 sets of 15, last 3 with 15lb. DB

DB JM Presses
3 sets - pyramid up - reps: 15,12,8

Pretty decent, I just wish my joints and recovery was more like it was 20 years ago...lol....Macros yesterday: 4814 calories, 411 pro, 403 carbs, 170 fat. Weigh-in today: 216.4.


----------



## crawfBigG (May 19, 2014)

The eagle has landed! Thanks BM. Shoulders still crushed this morning. Going to have to revert back to rehab mode till they feel a bit better. I just went a little too hard too fast I suppose. I'll just hit everything I can hit hard, and work in rehab for them. It is what it is, I ain't gonna get down about it, nothing is torn so it is just a matter of being patient and smart. Which is hard to do. Weekend went pretty well. Weight came down some. I ate a lot but was a tad lower on total macros Sunday than I should have been. Tonight, train what I can train, eat a ton, inject GH... lol...have a good Monday guys. Macros yesterday: 3891 calories, 364 pro, 364 carbs, 112 fat. Weigh-in today: 213.4.


----------



## crawfBigG (May 20, 2014)

Pretty awesome workout last night despite not being able to do any chest or shoulders beyond rehab. Felt fairly strong and just hit it pretty hard, probably up there with my most intense workout of the year, which ain't saying a whole lot but it's an improvement. I am hoping my body is adapting to this routine. I worked rehab movements throughout this workout between sets, kept the heart rate up the entire time.

Lying Leg Curls
5 sets - pyramid up - reps: 20,15,12,10,8

Deadlifts
135 x 6
185 x 5
225 x 4
275 x 3
315 x 2 - pretty easy, hammy felt it a little but not bad, heaviest I have went since injury

Meadows Rows
bar x 10
1/25 x 10
2/25s x 8
3/25s x 8
4/25s x 8
4/25s + 2-10s x 8 - back ultra pumped at this point

Squats
bar x 10
135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 15 - these felt really good, like I could have kept going for sure

Not listing all the rehab movements but it was a lot. The above workout doesn't look like much but it rocked. Macros yesterday: 4769 calories, 406 pro, 397 carbs, 173 fat. Weigh-in today: 214.6.


----------



## crawfBigG (May 22, 2014)

Decent workout last night. Took the BB type approach again like last Wednesday. Also did about 20 minutes of shoulder rehab work. Gym was humid and hot as hell, I was sweating my balls off, well what's left of them anyway... lol. Felt a bit sluggish, took a long time to get going.

Seated Calf
70 x 100 reps x 2 sets

Standing Calf
Pyramid up in weight - 3 sets of 15, deep stretch on bottom of almost every rep

Leg Raises Lying on Floor
3 sets of 15

Pull Down Abs
Pyramid up in weight - 3 sets of 25

Dead Stop Bent Rows in Smith (the gym last night I went to has a raggedy old school Smith, basically just keeps you in the plane, no assistance, it's all good)
135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 8
275 x 6
275 x 6 drop 225 x 6 drop 135 x 10

Tricep Pressdowns superset with DB Hammer Curls, pause at midpoint of negative every rep
pyramid up - reps: 20/10, 20/8, 18/7

DB JM Presses - kept this light as it can flare up my shoulders
20s x 12
25s x 10 x 2 sets

Leg Press superset with Barbell curls
pyramid up - reps: 40/15, 30/15, 30/15, 27/11

Shoulder rehab work

Went home, GH, lie down for a short rest, then ate till near puke zone, lol.... really though been feeling very full lately, probably reaching time to regain insulin sensitivity. Just flat out am not very hungry which is a miracle for me. Macros yesterday: 4811 calories, 397 pro, 441 carbs, 148 fat. Weigh-in today: 216.6. Heaviest I have ever been!


----------



## crawfBigG (May 24, 2014)

Ok lift last night. Would have been better but the back pump thing is getting debilitating. I am dropping the DMZ now, I know that is what is causing it. The stuff works good but after you use it a while, the sides get to where they hinder your training. At least for me. It's been about 4 weeks anyway.

SLDL
bar x 20 x 2
135 x 15
185 x 12
225 x 10 x 3 sets

Squats - here is what got screwed up, just couldn't shake the back pumps and basically just gave up on trying to do any weight
bar x 10 x 2 sets
135 x 6 x 2 sets
185 x 6
225 x 5 x 2 sets

Wide Pulldowns
4 sets

One Arm DB Rows superset with Bench Press super light
55 x 10 - 95 x 10
70 x 10 - 95 x 10
85 x 10 - 145 x 3
100 x 10 -145 x 5

DB Walking Lunges
2 sets

Pull Down Abs
4 sets of 25

Finally just a mix of a bunch of higher rep stuff, some tricep work, biceps, shoulder rehab, forearms.

Got some decent work in at least. 6 weeks of the cycle down, 2 more to go. Getting kinda fat now, not nearly as bad as the last time I bulked though. I attribute that to the GH use. Macros yesterday: 4909 calories, 408 pro, 376 carbs, 199 fat. Weigh-in today: 218.6.


----------



## crawfBigG (May 26, 2014)

Woke up Sunday morning and decided that 3 days a week is not enough. Decided to go back to four. Got a session in after work yesterday. I read articles on Elite FTS website quite often and Julia Ladewski who competes, writes articles, coaches, etc. has always done a thorough job on her training log on there. She herself is coached by John Meadows. They combine powerlifting and bodybuilding movements into her routines. So I went back about 9 months into her log and just picked a Sunday workout of hers. I will do her routines moving on from there for a while just for shits and giggles that mimic hers. Here was yesterday:

Slight Incline Reverse Band Bench (Med. Resistance Band)
barx15
95x12
135x8x5sets

DB Chest Supported Rows
5x12 

One Arm Cable OH Tricep Extensions
4x20

1 Arm Overhead Press
4x8

Ghetto Preacher Curls
3x15

Pushdowns
3x15

Face Pulls
3x20 with 20 seconds rest

Nice pump and didn't flare up my shoulder. Macros yesterday: 4284 calories, 438 pro, 355 carbs, 116 fat. Weigh-in today: 218.6.


----------



## crawfBigG (May 26, 2014)

Another one in the books. Hit the gym early this morning. Back pumps still running rampant but managed to work through... barely... this time. Could have been better without them for sure. Overall it felt great though.

Dynamic Free Squats w/ doubled up long red band
8x2 @ 155 - 3 warm up sets leading up to this

Speed Deads- sumo- w/ short red bands on feet
10x1 @ 135

Back Raises 
1x15 @ bw
1x15 @ 25
2x12 @ 35

Seated Leg Curls superset with Leg Press Calf
4x15-4x20

Hip Thrusts
3x20 @ 135

Pulldown Abs
3x25

Doesn't look like much but this workout was great. My low back, glutes and upper hams were quite fried. Walked my dog on a nature trail afterwards. Now off to the zoo with family. Have a great Memorial Day guys!


----------



## crawfBigG (May 29, 2014)

Julia Ladewski workout #3 in the books last night. I have actually been emailing with her the last couple days. I may just hire her for a 12 week package and see what she can do for me. I looked deeper into her on the internet yesterday and am very impressed. She, at 123 lbs. is stronger than me, no joke, and that is sad. For me anyways.... lol. Also I have decided to end my cycle this week. One last shot today and then I'll return to HRT dose next week. That will make 7 weeks, close enough. I have gotten out of control lately with the eating, getting tons of macros in but not all of it the greatest quality food and it is really starting to show. The last three days I have taken calories down some. I have just been bloated up like a balloon and I feel my body is telling me to chill out for a bit, let us catch up.

Speed Bench bar weight - still keeping chest/shoulder work super light, shoulders are feeling a bit better but not back as good as they were
3 warm up sets
6x5 @ 135

Incline 
95x3
115x3
135x3

Easy reps for sure, but will keep building my supplemental work.

Pullups
5x8

Pushdowns w/ band 
5x12

Side Lateral Raises
3x10

DB Power cleans
4x12

Reverse Grip Pushdowns
5x15

Triceps were pumped to the max by the end of this. Macros yesterday: 4071 calories, 387 pro, 334 carbs, 124 fat. Weigh-in today: 215.6.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 1, 2014)

Damn I just realized I skipped logging my last workout, I am getting ready to head to the gym again. Better late than never. This last workout was awesome, loved it.

Conventional Deficit Deadlifts (used 35lb. plates, no shoes so about 1.25")
135x5
165x3
185x3
205x3
225x1
255x1
275x1
295x1
315x1

DOWNSETS
2x2 @ 265

Running out of time so I jumped right to my assistance work.

KB Goblet Squats 4x15

BB Hip Bridges 3x10 @ 135

BB RDL 3x10 @ 135,155,155

KB Situps 4x12

First time ever doing deficit deads. Core killer, this one was. Macros yesterday: 3328 calories, 286 pro, 230 carbs, 145 fat. Weigh-in today: 213.2. Had a cheat meal yesterday and wasn't very hungry the rest of the day, so macros looked and were pretty crappy.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 2, 2014)

My workout Sunday morning listed below. I ate much better on Sunday and plan to continue to improve. I have to take pics to send to Julia, so it would be nice to be not such a balloon for them, lol. The curtain will be pulled back now. Pics, videos, measurements, she wants all that asap. You never really think too deeply about how you appear to others if you have never competed until this moment hits. Time to face the music, I like it, I think.

Warm-up
Lacrosse ball pec
Foam Roll
Straight Arm Pulldown 2x12
External Rotation 2x12
Rear Flyes 2x12

Close Grip Bench - nice and slow, pause at bottom on the pad ( a few inches off chest )
95x8
95x5
135x5
135x3
155x3
175x2
185x2
195x1
205x1 
190x2 
190x2

Chest Supported Row
95x12
3x10 @ 105
Drop set- 95x8, 85x8, 65x10

One Arm Cable Tri Ext x15, 15, 12, 12

Cable Chest Flyes 3x8

1 Arm DB OH Press 3x8 

Face Pulls 4x20 w/ 20 seconds rest

BB Curls 3x10

The upcoming weeks should be fun. Macros yesterday: 3997 calories, 432 pro, 255 carbs, 141 fat. Weigh-in today: 215.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 3, 2014)

Another fun session last night. Speed deads, some legs, and a lot of core work. So I think this is my weak point, I have never done so much core work.

Speed Pulls- conventional
20 singles @ 225

Back Raises
20lb. DB x 12
40lb. DB x 12
60lb. DB x 12 x 2 sets
1x20 second hold (body weight)

Glute Ham Raise
4x5

Walking Lunges
6 deep steps each leg with 30lb. DBs - 4 sets

Hanging Leg Raises
2x10

Pulldown Rope Abs
3x25

I took pics this morning. I am a fatass. Macros yesterday: 3621 calories, 427 pro, 205 carbs, 112 fat. Weigh-in today: 214.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 3, 2014)

Deads from yesterday:


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 5, 2014)

Decent little session last night. Not overly taxing but felt good. My lower back is still sore from Monday's workout. Boom. Things have been going pretty good lately, hoping it stays that way. Still awaiting my program from Julia, she has been chiming in each day with questions, trying to get things customized to my needs. I like the sound of this so far, can't wait to get started. Eager to see to what level of detail this programming is and exactly what all it covers. I only bought the mid package, so we'll see.

Shoulder Prehab work - 15 minutes

Speed Bench- bar weight
8x3 @ 135 - lightning speed, shoulders not feeling to bad on this... felt like I could throw it through the ceiling..

Bench - just some regular slow and controlled reps
1x8 @ 135
2x8 @ 185

Lat Pulldown with micro mini attached
5x12

DB Rear Flyes 3x12

Face Pulls 3x15

Hammer Bar Curls 3x15

DB One Arm Overhead Tricep 3x15

Calories/Carbs still lower, trying to shed off some of this water/fat. Still feeling real anabolic, don't know if that changes when my higher dose test levels come back down, that will take a couple more weeks yet. Have continued pinning GH post-w/o at 3.3 ius. Been getting fat hands lately so I know this shit is legit, as is par for the course from Buy Riptropin. Thanks BM. Macros yesterday: 3771 calories, 429 pro, 195 carbs, 135 fat. Weigh-in today: 211.6.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 5, 2014)

Last 5 sets of speed bench from yesterday, hope this shoulder keeps healing, I miss benching heavier.....


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 7, 2014)

Got my program yesterday, well week 1. Julia does Jr. Nats next weekend. I will report back to her after I go through the first 4 workouts, then she will adjust. I will actually end up doing 5 workouts before I report back because of where I was in my training cycle so I have to start on the last workout, then hit the regular scheduled 4, then report, if that makes any sense... anyway..

Prehab Work

Supermans &#150; 2x12

Single Leg RDL &#150; 2x8 each - 15 lb. Kettlebell in hand - I was shaky on these, fighting for balance, had to put up foot down here and there to catch myself, second set felt better than the first

Band Hip Abduction (band around knees) &#150; 2x15 - Long Org. EliteFTS Band doubled up on legs

DE lower

Glute ham raise &#150; 4x8 - Getting 8 on the last set was tough, I usually only do 3 sets, I don't have a real GHR available but I have been doing them like this video:




Squats &#150; 12x2 &#150; A guy was just starting squats as I headed over there, so I worked in. I did 2 sets to every one of his, so it went... set... 10-15 second rest... set... his set, which I probably got a minute to rest, then hit my double set again. Best I could do without changing the workout order, but really he worked quickly and it went pretty well. I figured my max right now is probably about 375, so I used 225, felt really good.

Dead stop leg press &#150; Did 1 second pause at bottom because of no pins, this leg press is a little different than a normal 45 degree sled, it's 45 degrees, but works a little bit of a different angle as it comes down, makes it a little tougher. I did one warm up set with 1 plate per side, 15 reps, then 2pps x 30, 3 pps x 25 (pretty hard), 3 + 25lb. pps x 20 (legs super pumped after this)

Serrano split squat &#150; This one was incredibly hard, I have done some split squats but not like this, holy smokes! My quads and lower glutes felt like they were going to jump off the bone! No weight, just bodyweight, and I was drenched in sweat after this. Best pump I have had in my quads in well.... I don't remember when!

Dumbbell stiff leg deadlift &#150; flex from glutes 4x8 - I kept this light as I was hobbling around from the Serranos, lol, I had a smile on my face cause I was thinking man, this is awesome! Anyway 40s, then 50s for the last three sets.
Superset with
Bird dogs &#150; 4x12 each side - just bodyweight

Abs &#150; Side Bends- 3x15 each side - I bet I haven't done these but a couple times in my life so I kept this light too, trying to feel it out and do it right, 15lb. DB, then 20, then 25 for the last set.

A great workout, kicked my butt pretty good I have to say. Loved it.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 9, 2014)

Workout #2 Sunday afternoon. I knew this would be fun, sarcasm, considering my shoulder sucks ass every time I go heavier. Today it is very sore, we'll see what happens as time goes on. C'mon recovery skills of 20 years ago, I need ya man!

Prehab work

External Rotations w/ band &#150; 2x12 - have been doing these myself for some time now, love these

Scapula Pushups &#150; 2x12

Rear flyes, thumbs pointed out (5#) &#150; 2x12

Max effort Upper

Dumbell press on slight incline &#150; I took this cautiously as I have nearly all year.... with my shoulders as it seems chronically stuck in tendonitis. DBs always seems to be the worst in terms of feeling comfortable doing. When it is flared up bad, DBs are just out of the question. So I did 3 warm up sets 30s x 12, 45s x 12, 60s x 8, 65s x 8, 70s x 8. Pretty easy, my right shoulder just feels funny upon the final part of the rep on DBs and is weaker for sure.

Barbell Floor press &#150; This one is totally new to me, have never done these and really don't have a great place to do them. I had a spot I thought I could make these work so I tried it out. I videoed the sets too. The only spot I thought it might work is on an old spider curl rack. It's the only place that has a place to set the bar that low to the ground. It's actually too low. I put some plates under the legs of the thing to get it a little higher, also a DB behind it so it wouldn't move when I racked it. Also the grip is limited. The pins to hold the bar are right where I usually grip to bench, so I had to basically do these close grip, or just slightly wider than close grip. Considering all this BS and the fact that I have never done them, I guess it went OK.
115 x 5, 135 x 5, 155 x 5, 175 x 5, 185 x 5, 195 x 5 ( a little sloppy ), 180 x 5 x 2 sets

Rolling dumbbell extensions &#150; Warmed up with 15s, then 20s, then did 5 sets of 8 @ 25s with the 15 seconds rest between, on the fifth set my right arm/shoulder failed at rep 6 so stopped there.

Dead stop dumbbell rows &#150; Did 70s x 10, then 80s x 10, then 90s x 10 x 2 sets, finally 90s x 20 on the last set.

Serrano overhead press &#150; First time for these too. I stayed with 5 lb. DBs, I did 8, then 9, then 12 on the last set. My right shoulder was totally blown up at this point! These are tough!

Dumbbell curls &#150; 2 second squeeze at top, 20s on the first set, 25s for the last three, 12 reps each, biceps on fire and pumped good at the end.

Overall a good workout. I wish the Floor Press would have went better. Maybe it will now that I have found how it works best under my conditions. Less finagling things next time. At higher weights it will be tough though. One of the hardest things to do was get it unracked. Maybe there is something different that will work better considering my equipment mix. Shoulder very sore this morning, the bad one. Hope it recovers for the next workout.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 11, 2014)

Workout #3 Tuesday Night. ME Lower. Had a kinda rough day leading up to the workout. Hard day at work mentally. Had appointments and stuff after work. Then about an hour before I went to the gym my right knee starts aching big time, WTF. And my shoulder still feels beat up from Sunday's workout. Went in anyway and hoped the workout itself would make me feel better, which it did.

Max effort lower

Lying leg curl machine &#150; 4x12 - pyramided up to a hard set of 12

Deadlift with plates raised 3 inches &#150; Videoed some of this. The last 4 sets.
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5
295 x 5
315 x 5
335 x 5 - this set was pretty tough, maybe I had 10-20 more lbs. in me but I felt a nice burning sensation in my right trap on the last rep, and Julia said don't fail! So I stopped there. This is also the heaviest I have went since tearing the hamstring, little bit of fear there too

Squatting pull throughs &#150; 4x10 - pyramided up to a hard set of 10

Back raise &#150; 1 second pause at the top.
bw x 8
25 x 8
40 x 8 x 2 sets

Split squat front foot elevated
bw x 8
25 x 8
40 x 8 x 2 sets

Abs &#150; rolling planks. Start in a plank position, roll and turn your body to your right elbow, hold for a second, go back to both elbows, then roll to the left side.
3 sets of 6 each side

Prehab work

Single leg glute bridge &#150; 2x8 each leg
Glute bridge (both legs) &#150; 2x12
Band Hip abduction (band around knees) &#150; 2x12

Pretty good workout. My knee still hurt when I left, shoulder too, but..... mentally I felt much better!!!!


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 12, 2014)

Deadlift work from the above workout:


----------



## s2h (Jun 12, 2014)

Somehow I missed your journal Craw...will be following along...


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 13, 2014)

s2h said:


> Somehow I missed your journal Craw...will be following along...



Hey what's up s2h, glad you found it.

My right shoulder has been crushed all week from the ME Upper workout, I recovered just enough to tackle this.

Dynamic effort upper

Dumbbell press - Did three sets light, 30s, 45s, 60s x 12 reps

Speed bench - I figure my max is probably only around 270 right now with the lack of work I have been able to get in so I used 135 - 9 x 3

Barbell extension to nose &#150; 4x6 - pyramid 65,85,105,115
Superset with 
Barbell curls &#150; 4x8 w/ 3 sec negative - 65 all sets

Pulldowns &#150; wide grip 5x12 - pyramid up

Pec deck / Rear fly machine &#150; Super set these &#150; 4-6 sets of 20 reps - don't have a pec dec that doubles as a rear fly so I did cables


Bradford+1 &#150; Bradford +1 is a difficult exercise, so start lighter than you think. Do one over and back, then press all the way up. That counts as 1 rep. First set do 12, second set do 10, and third set do 8. This was new to me, I did over and back before but not with a press, so I started really light, bar x 14, 65 x 11, 85 x 9

Prehab work

Band shoulder traction






Been doing this already, love this, the last stretch is the one that gets me the most, the one behind your back, whatever my injury is, that is the one that I feel the most discomfort doing, really just my right shoulder it hurts

6 way shoulder complex &#150; 1x8 each (front raise thumbs up, front raise thumbs down, side raise thumbs up, side raise thumbs down, bentover rear fly thumbs up, bentover rear fly thumbs down) - used a 5lb. DB.

Love the workout. My right shoulder in the middle of the night felt like I should be wearing a sling... really hurt to even move it, but after I got up this morning and got moving around it loosened up. The right shoulder has been in pain all week but really for the most part it has been in pain for 6 months so.... I don't really know how to access this. I just try to lift as carefully as possible and pray eventually this thing is gonna heal. I am going to give it some more time but if it doesn't eventually come around I am going to go to a sports medicine orthopedic outfit, Beacon namely, they take care of the Reds, and get it looked at again. Maybe it's a bone spur that could be removed with arthroscopic, you know it could be aggravating my bursa sac or something along those lines. Anyway all in all I loved this first week, it definitely has ramped up my effort level and volume.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 13, 2014)

Just finished my Friday workout an hour ago. This is the start of week 2.

DE lower

Prehab Work

Supermans &#150; 2x12

Single Leg RDL &#150; 2x8 each - used a 15 lb. DB this time. It went much better. Was more in control. Felt more stable. Maybe go up in weight next time.

Band Hip Abduction (band around knees) &#150; 2x15


Glute ham raise &#150; 4x8-10 - crushed this, felt better than last week

Squats &#150; 10x2 @ 65% of your max. Be explosive! &#150; 45 seconds rest between sets.  Then take a single at 70% and 75%. Used 245 for the 10 sets after several quick warm up sets. 280 for the single. Felt good.

Front Squat &#150; Do a couple warm up sets, finding a weight you can do for 15. These shouldn&#146;t be grinders though. Pump them out, up and down continuous reps. 3 sets of 15. This was a different story. I usually do pretty good at front squats. It's been a while but they felt hard. I used 115 for the 3 sets after several warm ups. Legs goood and pumped.

Serrano split squat &#150; This is a 3 level split squat. Go down all the way, come up 2&#148; and hold for 3 seconds. Go all the way down, come up 6&#148; and hold for 3 seconds, go all the way down and come all the way up. That counts as 1 rep&#133;.- this again kicked my ass, legs ultra pumped, soaked in sweat, maybe it went a tad easier than last week..... nah...

Dumbbell stiff leg deadlift &#150; flex from glutes 4x10 used 40s, 50s, and 60s on the last two
Superset with 
Bird dogs &#150; 4x12 each side

Abs &#150; Cable pulldown abs- 3x15 - pyramid up

Great workout again. I think this DE Lower week 1 and 2 maybe the hardest workout of the entire week. Heart pounding like I'm doing cardio almost. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 15, 2014)

Got my ass in the gym early today. Arrived about 6:10am. Get one in before I opened the place. Now at 7pm ass is kicked... lol... I been feeling this workout all day.

ME Upper 

Pre hab
External Rotations w/ band &#150; 2x12
Scapula Pushups &#150; 2x12
Rear flyes, thumbs pointed out (5#) &#150; 2x12

&#149; good stuff shoulders felt fired up, considering it was so early and the state of my right shoulder.... needed this

Decline DB bench &#150; 30s, 45s, 65s, 75s, 85s, 95s all x 10 reps. My shoulder was feeling it but I had more in the tank on these definitely, I was feeling stronger as I hit each set. I haven't went anywhere near 95s since I can remember on DBs so I stopped while I was still ahead. In all honesty maybe I could have done 105s for one additional set but.... I didn't...if my right shoulder felt normal I would not have hesitated for a second...

Close grip bench press &#150; bar x 8, 95 x 8, 135 x 5, 165 x 5, 185 x 5, 200 x 5, 215 x 3, 225 x 3, 205 x 4, then 5 reps. I had a bit more in the tank but fear of ripping something in my right shoulder, I held back a little

Barbell extension to nose &#150; (like a skullcrusher) 4x6 - used 95, 115, 135 x 2 sets felt stronger on these than last time

Meadows rows &#150; 4x10. 2/25s, 3/25s, 4/25s x 2 sets

6 way shoulders - 4x6. used 5s, then 10s x 3 sets, my shoulders were done before I even started these, well my right one anyway....

Barbell Shrugs &#150; 3x15 w/ 2 sec hold at the top. 185, 235 x 2 sets

Barbell curls - I totally missed these, I was out of time anyway, people were coming in and I can't train while I work so....fail, I didn't even notice them on the list until I looked at it again later...

&#149; I call it maximum safe effort considering my right shoulder continuing to feel not right, but it was a good workout, these last two ME workouts are heavier than I have been doing over the last few months on chest and shoulder work, I have this little glimmer of hope my shit is gonna heal up, I can't believe I have been recovering enough to keep going. I guess my body is a bit more resilient than I thought.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 17, 2014)

Scuttled into the gym soreass shoulder and all last night. 4 out of the last 5 been hard at it. It's all good.

Max lower

Band leg curls &#150; Warming up the hamstrings with some leg curls. 4x12

Front squat &#150; bar x 8 x 2 sets, 135 x 5, 165 x 5, 185 x 5, 205 x 5, 225 x 5, 245 x 3, 265 x 2, 200 x 11. Was shooting for 3 on the 265. 265 x 2 is my best on front squat. I may have got it if I had went for it. I felt unsure on my jump. I thought I should just go 255. The first rep on 265 was a little off, I let the bar pull me down a little in front and I had to grind it back up, rep 2 was pretty good. My face was as red as a tomato and I just racked it. I felt disappointed in myself. I should have went for it. The rep out with 200 was rough. I was gasping for air and red as a tomato again. On rep 11 I was spent.

Squatting pull throughs &#150; 5x10 - went a tad heavier on these than last time

Back raise with band &#150; This was pretty rough too. Set 1 x 12 with red band, not bad, Set 2 x 12 with Orange band a lot harder, Set 3 x 12 OB feeling it big time, it's like the band just zaps you the more sets you use it. Set 4 x 10 OB, drop band do 20 bw reps. Low back, hammies super pumped!

Walking lunge &#150; 4x8 each leg. 20s, 30s, 40s x 2 sets, the last set was rough, I was pretty whipped at that point

Abs &#150; DB Side bends &#150; 4x12 each side - pyramid up here and used a lot more weight than last time, used a 55lb. DB on last set, still plenty of room to progress on these

Prehab

Single leg glute bridge &#150; 2x8 each leg
Glute bridge (both legs) &#150; 2x12
Band Hip abduction (band around knees) &#150; 2x12

A pretty damn good workout other than I wimped out on the 265 FS. I'll say though, I know where I stand on this exercise now. A little more time and I think this PR will go down easily. Tying it is nice in itself really but I want more.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 19, 2014)

I don't want to jinx anything but I think my shoulder may be overcoming the tendonitis. I have been training as hard as I dare to, and yet it is feeling better. Not pain free by any means, but better. I have also been using an herb called Solomon's Seal that is supposed to speed injury healing in connective tissue. Not really a big herb person but I must say I am now a believer. In use for one week now and notice a big difference. Probably a combo of the prehab work and herb but it has definitely had an impact.

DE upper

Dumbbell press - slight decline - 2 warm up sets, 65s, 80s, 90s, 100s all by 8 reps

Speed bench &#150; Take 65% of raw max and do 9 sets of 3 with a minute rest between each set. Stay tight and be explosive. - I just realized last night that I used 50% instead of 60% on last week's DE workout. Well last night I used the correct weight. 175 for 9 sets of 3 after two warm up sets.

Neutral grip pulldowns &#150;5 sets of 10 - I got too heavy on set 4, I only got 8 so I stayed there and did the fifth set with the same weight for 8.

Band flyes &#150; Grab a couple mini bands and hook them to a power rack, one on each side. Find the right tension, stand in front of the rack/bands and perform flyes &#150; 5 sets of 15 reps - Loved these, really good chest pump! Used red elite fts bands.

Bradford+1 &#150; Bradford +1 is a difficult exercise, so start lighter than you think. Do one over and back, then press all the way up. That counts as 1 rep. First set do 12, second set do 10, and third set do 8. -got more on these than last week, just a tad. did 65, 85, then 95 on the last set

Prehab work

Band shoulder traction - same as last week

6 way shoulder complex &#150; 1x8 each (front raise thumbs up, front raise thumbs down, side raise thumbs up, side raise thumbs down, bentover rear fly thumbs up, bentover rear fly thumbs down)- used 5lb. DB, this felt easier than last week


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 20, 2014)

Arms (Biceps/Triceps/Calves)

Blew through this workout, had a great arm pump!

Rope pushdowns &#150; paused flex at bottom of each rep, 12 reps all sets, pyramid up
&#149; Supersetted with
Ez bar curls &#150;Hold the top and flex your bis for 2 seconds on each rep. 8 reps. Had to use Cables, all EZ Bars being used.

4 supersets

Dumbell curls &#150; Keep your palms up/supinated the whole time. Lower these with a 3 second count. Do sets of 8. Used 20s,25s,30s last two sets
&#149; Supersetted with
Bent over rope extensions &#150; Just take the rope and turn away from the rack, bend over to 90 degrees, and do rope extensions. Sets of 12. Pyramid up each set.

4 supersets

Single arm reverse grip pushdown &#150; Got 12 every sets, pyramid up the first two sets, then static.
&#149; Supersetted with
Barbell curl &#150; Work the bottom half of these with a moderate to light weight. Only come up half way. Slow and controlled. 8 reps each set. Used the bar, bar + 10, bar + 20 last two sets

4 supersets

Standing calve raises &#150; Did these on a Smith with a raised block, this gym doesn't have a standing calf but these feel the same. 135, 205, 255, 295, 315, 315, 315
&#149; Supersetted with
Dorsiflexion - After each set of standing calves, I want you to stand up and simply dorsiflex your foot to train anterior tibialis. Do them until your tibialis goes numb. Didn't follow up the first set but then 50,50,50,50,50,50

Overall week 2 rocked! Liked it a lot. Feel somewhat stronger already. My shoulder may slowly be on its way to getting better which is encouraging. Ready for more!


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 21, 2014)

Today did the First workout of week 3.

DE lower (BE)

Pre-hab work

Supermans &#150; 2x12
Single Leg RDL &#150; 2x8 each - went heavier on these, used a 20lb DB, then 25, much better than before
Band Hip Abduction (band around knees) &#150; 2x15

Glute ham raise &#150; 3x10 crushed it, beginning to love these

Squats &#150; 8 sets of 2 @ 70% of your max. Be explosive! &#150; 45 seconds rest between sets. This was awesome. Used 265 after several warm ups, and it felt quite easy which is kinda shocking, and great! Videoed these.

Speed deadlift - 8x1 at 70% of your max  w/ 30 seconds rest between each single. Put my feet a little closer together this time. I used 265 after a few warm ups. Felt not real smooth, took me quite a few sets to feel as if I was getting in the right groove, don't know if I ever got there truthfully. Also videoed these.

Hack Squat &#150; Do 2 sets of 18 at a good weight. Continuous reps. Could have went a little heavier than I did. I have never done much hack squatting. Didn't really know where I stood. The hack squat also is mega old and has a lot of friction making it very hard, which is fine. I just used one plate on each side. Did come away with a very good pump in my quads.

Serrano split squat &#150; 3x8 each leg - these went better, for real this time, I was not shaking like a leaf this time, lol, still about ready to puke by the end, but better!

Dumbbell stiff leg deadlift &#150; 3x12 - went heavier here, used 40s, 60s, then 75s
&#149; Superset with
Supermans &#150; 3x15 (hold at the top for a second) - I actually did birddogs, oops, I was like a Pavlov trained dog, did the birddogs without thinking... as this was on the last few DE Lower days

Abs &#150; Hanging leg raises &#150; 3x12 - this was mega tough, I got a solid 12 on the first set, set two about 9 good ones, the last three were ugly, set three about 7 good ones, and 5 uglies....

Love the DE Lower workouts, they kick my ass in a good way!


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 23, 2014)

Got in Week 3 Workout 2 on Sunday afternoon.

Prehab work

External Rotations w/ band &#150; 2x12
Scapula Pushups &#150; 2x12
Rear flyes, thumbs pointed out (5#) &#150; 2x12
&#149; all this stuff still going well, really gets a nice amount of blood in my shoulders before starting

Max upper (Tri Emphasis)

DB floor press - this was much better than trying to do the barbell with the rigged up set up I had. 2 warm up sets, then 60s, 75s, 85s, 95s, 100s all by 8 reps, right shoulder was feeling it on the 100s but overall it wasn't that hard, just being cautious

Barbell Incline (at least 45* angle) &#150; Went pretty much full out on these, maybe held back just a smidge.... 135, 175, 200 x 5, then 215, 225, 235, 240 x 3. 240 final rep was tough. Dropped to 220 did 5 reps, rack it, 1 rep, rack, 1 rep, rack, 1 rep, done....

Barbell extension to nose &#150; this was definitely tougher with the 3 second descent and flex hold at top, I must be getting a bit stronger though because I was still able to work up to 135. Did 95, 115, 125, 135 x 6

Deadstop DB Rows &#150; Crushed these, really should have done more, felt kinda easy, 65, 85, 95, 105

Y&#146;s and T&#146;s on incline bench &#150; these were a first for me, just used 5lb. DBs, some great scap work..

DB Shrugs &#150; 3x10 w/ 10 second hold - I did a double take when I saw 10 sec., lol, this was maybe the best trap pump I have ever had. Used 75s and by the last set I'd say I was not getting to a full 10 sec. by mid set.

Barbell curls &#150; 65, 85, 85 x 12

Great workout, right shoulder destroyed as usual, but it's still not as bad as before. I think I stepped out a little further in terms of effort vs. safety, tested the boundary a little more. I scheduled an ART appt. for Wednesday with a certified ART place. I have not had true ART performed. I have been seeing a chiro and lmt but it's just not cutting the mustard, so hopefully this will. He sounds confident he can help me, we'll see.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 24, 2014)

Hit my third workout in a row last night. Probably not the best idea seeing as I just did lower body on Saturday. But my schedule being what it is this week that is what I had to do. And I must say it went better than expected.

Max lower (HE)

Band leg curls - 4x12

Deficit deadlift &#150; 1 + 3/8" deficit, 135x8, 185x5, 225x5, 275x5, 305x5, 325x3, 340x3, 305 x 5 singles with 15 seconds rest between. This went really well I thought. Felt good, worked hard, maybe had a few more pounds in the tank, but was happy with the outcome.

Band Arch back goodmornings &#150; 4 sets of 20.

Back raise w/ weight&#150; Hold a dumbbell in each hand but keep your arms straight the entire time (think of it like a deadlift). Perform back raises as you hold the weight. Come down, rest the dumbbells on the ground for a second, then squeeze up hard again. Do 3 sets of 12. This rocked. I love this. Used 15s, then 25s, then 30s.

Split Squat &#150; These felt easy compared to the Serrranos. bwx10, 20sx10, 30sx10

Abs &#150; Cable Pulldown Abs &#150; 3x15

Prehab work

Single leg glute bridge &#150; 2x8 each leg
Glute bridge (both legs) &#150; 2x12
Band Hip abduction (band around knees) &#150; 2x12

This program has been great so far. I feel better, stronger, more flexible, stable... etc. I am still fat, lol, but I am making progress at 43. I'll take it.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 25, 2014)

4 in a row, 6 out of the last 7, love it, kill it, lol...

Dumbell press - slight incline - 25s, 40s, 55s, 70s, 80s, 90s all by 10 reps

Speed bench &#150; 3 warm ups, 190 x 3 x 9 sets, 195 x 1, 200 x 1

Wide grip pull-ups &#150;4 sets, 10, 10, 8, 7 reps, this was rough on my right shoulder, I had to stay in a particular range of motion to even do it. Tried to use only lats as much as possible.

Strip the Rack Overhead Press &#150; 1 warm up set, then 115 x 8, went up to 135 x 8 was too heavy to be explosive so I went back to 115 for the last two sets of 8.

Hang and Swing Rear Delts &#150; this was pretty brutal, used 50s for 52 partials, dropped to 25s for 30 more, dropped to 10s for 15 full range reps, pumptastic!

Prehab Work

Band shoulder traction

6 way shoulder complex &#150; 1x8 each (front raise thumbs up, front raise thumbs down, side raise thumbs up, side raise thumbs down, bentover rear fly thumbs up, bentover rear fly thumbs down)- used a 5lb. plate this time

Right shoulder feels quite pulverized this morning, as I expected it would. I would not have followed so many back to back workouts if it not be for my schedule this week. I would rather get them in than skip one though. ART tonight, should be interesting and painful!


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 27, 2014)

Got the ART on Wednesday night. It was not as painful as I had heard. It actually felt kinda good. I felt looser when he and his assistant were done. But.... the next day, OH MY, my shoulder hasn't been this sore and achy for a long time. I mean really bad. It hurt to shift gears in my car. It hurt just to lift it. Got a little better as the day went on. Really I haven't felt right since last workout. I woke up on Wednesday morning just feeling drained. Tired, sluggish, beat up. I took it easy on this workout simply because of the pain. It feels a bit better this morning, hopefully when healed up again it will be better off all around from the ART. Will be going back Monday. Not this Monday, but the next.

Arms (Biceps/Triceps/Calves)

Pushdowns &#150; Used the rope, pyramid up in weight each set, 2 warm up, 4 working
&#149; Supersetted with
Barbell curls &#150; Do 8 reps here with a nice 1 second flex at the top. Same as above, finished with 90 lbs. on last set
4 supersets

Hammer curls &#150; Do sets of 8 here too, and hold for 1 second at the top flexing again. After you do 8 on each set, pump out 4 partials out of the bottom only coming up half way. Used 20s, 25s x 3 sets
&#149; Supersetted with
Dips between benches &#150; Do a 3 second negative, and then ram the weight down and flex for a split second. Do sets of 8 here too. Just used bw here, this was rough on my shoulder, was glad for the 3 second neg, intense stretch on the sore areas for sure!
4 supersets

Decline lying extensions &#150; Do these very controlled and do not lock out completely. Keep constant tension on tricep. Do sets of 12. Used 75, 95, 105 x last two sets
&#149; Supersetted with
EZ bar reverse curl &#150; Do 10 reps with a full range of motion, and then do 6 partials out of the bottom only coming up half way! Used 25, 35, 45 x last two sets
4 supersets

Close grip pushups &#150; Do one set to complete failure. Use a shoulder width hand placement. - much harder than I thought, 34 reps, I was toast!

Standing calve raises &#150; Do plenty of warm up sets here. For our working set, do 10 reps, then hold and flex at the top for 10 seconds and repeat two more time for 30 total reps and 3 10 second pauses all contained within one set. After rereading these instructions I did this wrong, instead of 30, I was only doing 10 reps with a 10 second hold on the last one. I thought it seemed a little too easy. Man I have been off for the last two days! Anyway I did 240, 320, 360, 400, 440
&#149; Superset with
Dorsiflexion - These for some reason felt harder than last week. Tib was cramping almost. Still did 50, 50, 50, 50, 50

Had a pretty good pump despite using lighter weights.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 29, 2014)

Shoulder is completely demolished, lol. I can barely use my right arm at the moment, seriously. It hurts and just feels totally jacked up. But I still hit a couple workouts this weekend. Albeit the upper body stuff hindered as usual. The ART treatment just put my shoulder in a different zone, I am wondering if it was beneficial or detrimental.

Saturday...

DE lower (BE)
Pre-hab work - Supermans &#150; 2x12
Single Leg RDL &#150; 2x8 each used 25s, then 30s this time, getting much better at these
Band Hip Abduction (band around knees) &#150; 2x15


Glute ham raise &#150; 3x10 - still loving these

Front Squat &#150; Take 70% of your best front squat from a couple weeks ago. 265 x 2 was my best, so I did 185 x 10 sets of 2, went really well.

Snatch grip deadlift with plates raise 3-4 inches. &#150; Set the bar up about 3-4&#148; off the ground (on pins or mats or some plates. Do 4 sets of 6. First time ever doing these so I was kinda feeling my way along on weight. 4 working sets were 225, 250, 275, 290 all for 6 reps fairly easy except the last set required some effort...

Leg Extension &#150; 4 sets of 12-15 - pyramid - 100, 130, 160, 190

Dumbbell Stiff leg deadlift &#150; 3 sets of 8, nice and controlled, squeeze glutes at the top. used 40s, 70s, 90s
Superset with
Supermans &#150; 3x15

Weighted Situps &#150; 3x12 used 25, then 45 last two

This workout went pretty good...

Sunday...

Max upper (Tri Emphasis) 
Prehab work - External Rotations w/ band &#150; 2x12
Scapula Pushups &#150; 2x12
Rear flyes, thumbs pointed out (5#) &#150; 2x15 - all felt decent, got the shoulders warm

DB flat bench - work up and do 3x8 - this actually didn't go too bad, 30s, 50s, 65s, 75s, 85s, 95s, 105s all by 8 reps

Reverse band bench (mini, monster mini or light band) &#150; Work your way up until you get to a hard set of 5, but don&#146;t fail. Then slowly work up again and do a max 3. After you hit your max 3, do a down set with 95% of what you just did. Do 3 singles at that weight. - Had to stop after the first triple, shoulder killing me, bicep too, just too painful to continue upping the weight. Did 95, 135 x 8, 185, 205, 225, 240 x 5, 255 x 3 then stopped ....

DB Tate Press (triceps) &#150; 4x8 used 20s, 30s, 35s, 40s

Strip the Rack BB Rows &#150; did the smith machine 135, 185, 205, 225 x 2 sets, all for 8 reps

Face Pulls &#150; 3x20 - kept this light as my shoulder was just mush at this point
Superset with
Hammer Curls &#150; 3x10 used 25s, 30s, 35s

I would say as of right now I am day to day... lol...sucks actually..


----------



## crawfBigG (Jul 10, 2014)

Haven't been in for a while. Haven't been training much. I have hit two leg workouts over the last 10 days or so. It took me a week just to be able to get my shoulder rotated back enough to squat, and even now it ain't comfortable. Needless to say I've done no upper body work over this time span. Saw the doc on Tuesday morning and get an MRI this afternoon. From the initial exam and XRays I have an impingement, bone spurs galore, and arthritis. The biggest bone spur is jutting right into the bursa sac area. Also he said my external rotation is very weak in that shoulder and something might be torn, hence the MRI. So the prognosis looks to be surgery in my near future on the shoulder.

Prehab

Supermans 2 x 12
Single Leg RDL 2 x 8 with 20, then 25lb. DB
Band Hip Abduction (band around knees) &#150; 2x15

Band Leg Curls
2 x 12

Glute Ham Raise
3 x 10

Squats
bar, 135, 185 x 8
225, 265, 295 x 5
315, 335 x 3
225 x 20

Back Raises with DBs in hands
20s x 10
30s x 10
40s x 10

Serrano Split Squats
3 x 8 with the 3 second pauses at 3" and 6" per rep

Pull Down Abs
3 x 25

So I guess my plan going forward is to train legs and train upper body only in ways I can which will basically just be using my left side. I have been doing some cardio too. Cardio will help the healing process I think if I do end up getting surgery which I think is inevitable. And mentally I can still feel like I am accomplishing something if I can shed some body fat over this healing process.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jul 17, 2014)

Well... good news, bad news, mostly good I suppose. My MRI results were better than expected. I have a couple tears in my labrum. One on top next to my bicep tendon, one on bottom towards the back of my shoulder. This explains my pain, it totally coincides with where my main pain centers are. Good thing is they aren't big enough to need surgery. My doc asked more deeply about my history, specifically "have you had periods in the last year or so where you were doing your upper body work was at full intensity without pain?", I said yes. He replied "well the big bone spur you have has probably been there for quite some time, maybe all this pain and inflammation is due to the tears you have just not given sufficient time to heal. Let's get all the inflammation out, try physical therapy one more time, if you become symptom free then let's get you back in the gym training and see how it goes." Leaving surgery as a last resort. I got a cortisone shot and start therapy Monday, twice a week for a month, then go back and see the doc again.

I had been pretty depressed leading up to the appt. Hell I broke down one day, went to the drive thru and bought some beer. Just sat outside in the nice weather and knocked a few back, cried in them as well, lol.... but ya know it relieved some stress truthfully. After the appt. I thought OK, now I know what is going down for the next little bit, let's get it back together and focus on what I can do. So yesterday I got back on a very clean diet and went to the gym and did a pretty good leg workout. I hit legs on Saturday too (DE), and really I only went off the diet bandwagon for a couple days but I mentally had let it all go. I'm glad it didn't last long. I also did fasted cardio this morning (30 min). Have been doing this off and on also. So feeling better, just have to stay strong and get healed up, and hope for the best. I am going to go back to the gym tonight and try to do some upper body sans using my right side, even the slightest sign of pain or pressure in that shoulder and it stops. Getting that healed up is priority #1.

Last night's workout, I stepped back and grabbed one of the routines I missed when all this hit the fan, it went like this:

Lying Leg Curls
4 sets of 12 - pyramid up

Anderson Squats in Smith machine - the starting point was just below parallel
135, 185 x 8
225, 275, 315 x 5
345, 365 x 3
335 x 2 x 2

Band Arch Good Mornings
4 sets of 15, 45 sec. rest between

Split Squats - 10 sec. pause in bottom before first rep
20s, 30s, 35s x 6

Pulldown Abs
3 sets of 25 - pyramid up

Prehab Work

Single leg glute bridge &#150; 2x8 each leg
Glute bridge (both legs) &#150; 2x12
Band Hip abduction (band around knees) &#150; 2x12


----------



## crawfBigG (Jul 18, 2014)

Hit fasted cardio again this morning 30 min. and did do some upper body work on my left side last night.

OH DB Press
25 x 8
45 x 8
55 x 8
65 x 8 x 2 sets

Flat DB Press
35 x 8
55 x 8
70 x 5
85 x 5
100 x 5
105 x 3

DB Tate Press
20 x 10
30 x 10
40 x 8 x 3 sets

Band One Arm Rear Delt
3 sets of 12

Rear Delt Hang and Swing
35 x 25, 25, 20

DB Curl with 3 sec Neg
25 x 8, 30 x 8 x 2 sets

Felt real weird having a pump in only one side of my body. Better get used to it for now. Ate clean, weighed 204.8 this morning.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jul 21, 2014)

Fasted cardio this morning. 30 min. Hit some legs yesterday after work. Staying positive. Do what I can do, make the best of it.

Dumbbell stiff leg deadlift
3 warm ups
65s x 12
80s x 12
90s x 12
95s x 12

Front Squat &#150; 75-80%, 8x2 &#150; 45 seconds rest between sets.
5 warm up sets
200 x 2 x 8 explosive

Banded Back Extensions
3 sets of 12 with Orange Band

Reverse lunge &#150; 3x12 bw, 20s, 35s, minimal rest

Reverse Hyper &#150; 3 sets of 15 bw (no machine available)
Tri set with
Single leg glute bridge, foot elevated on bench &#150; 3x10
Tri set with
Hanging Leg raise &#150; 3x8-10

First physical therapy session this afternoon. Should be fun and expensive....  Weigh-in: 203.8. Have a good Monday guys!


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 21, 2014)

I see lots of exercises being logged.  But I don't see any gears.  Did I miss something?


----------



## crawfBigG (Jul 21, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> I see lots of exercises being logged.  But I don't see any gears.  Did I miss something?



Page 3 has a little gear porn... I have been jacked up injured all damn year so I haven't been using much over my HRT dosage for most of the time. So currently test cypionate 200mg/week, 1.5mg Adex ew in 3 doses, doctor bills eating up any money for GH or I would be using some of that. If I can get healed up soon, I'll be blasting some stuff for damn sure.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jul 23, 2014)

Hit some upper left side work last night, incorporated my new physical therapy exercises, 30 min. fasted cardio this morning. Therapy went ok on Monday. The guy seemed to be very good at his craft and was encouraged by my range of motion, forced range of motion by him. But he said that if he can get my shoulder where it needs to be, then with some time, healing and strengthening, things may turn out pretty good. I hope so. He said, as did the doc, that I have an unusual amount of arthritis already for someone my age. Wonderful...

Rehab work - 20 minutes

Left side work
Decline DB
30 x 12
50 x 12
65 x 10
75 x 10 x 3 sets

Nautilus Chest
5 sets pyramid up, drop set on last set

DB Deadstop Tricep Ext
15 x 12
25 x 10 x 3 sets

Meadows Rows
bar x 8
1|25 x 8
2|25s x 8
3|25s x 8
4|25s x 8 x 2 sets

Face Pulls with Band
1 set of 100 reps

Band Side lateral superset with DB Hammer Curl
3 sets - reps: 25/10, 15/10, 12/10

Legs tonight. I dusted off my Parrillo books and have been on a diet of his for one week now. Basically following along with his style as far as the morning fasted cardio and food. It's more of a low fat scheme, except for using a lot of MCT oil. He believes that MCT Oil, specifically his brand which I can't afford, but nevertheless, that MCT Oil and carbs are less likely to store as body fat than dietary fats. So you still get to eat plenty of carbs even when cutting. There is a crunch time towards the end though if you desire to get really lean. 4 to 6 weeks depending on how long you want or need to suffer. Weigh-in: 202.8.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jul 24, 2014)

Legs and shoulder rehab work.

Rehab work - 20 minutes

Single Leg Band Leg Curls
4 sets of 12

Squats
bar, 135 x 8
185, 225 x 6
275 x 5
315 x 3
340 x 1 x 3 sets

Leg Extensions ss with Hack Squats
4sets - pyramid up on each - reps: 15/10 on all

Hip Abductor Machine
2 sets of 20

Weighted Sit Ups
25 x 15
45 x 12 x 2 sets

30 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weigh-in: 202.8. No lift tonight just rehab work, meal prep, some normal life duties...


----------



## crawfBigG (Jul 28, 2014)

Did a little upper body work (left side) and shoulder rehab Friday, legs yesterday after work. Fasted cardio Sat. morning 30 mins. Small cheat on Saturday. Nothing big. Had Olive Garden. Couple breadsticks and salad. My meal was Trout with some pasta and broccoli. Later had a couple bowls of regular person cereal (Special K protein) with protein powder milk. Very conservative cheat. Besides that still eating very clean.

Prehab Work

Supermans &#150; 2x12
Single Leg RDL &#150; 2x8 each - 20, then 25 lb. DB
Band Hip Abduction machine&#150; 2x15

Glute ham raise &#150; 4x8 - bw 2 sets, 10 lb. plate 2 sets

Squats &#150; 12x2 &#150; 3 warm ups, then 225 for 12 x 2 explosive, felt good

Leg Press &#150; Did 1 second pause at bottom of each rep, 1 pps x 10, 2 pps x 15, 3 pps x 30, 4pps x 25, 5 pps x 20

Serrano split squat &#150; 3 x 8

Dumbbell stiff leg deadlift &#150; flex from glutes 3x8 - 45s, 70s, 90s

Fasted cardio this morning 30 mins. - weigh-in: 202.4. Looking a little leaner. Visible atrophy in my right arm, shoulder, pec from no lifting.., feeling pretty good though.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jul 29, 2014)

Went to my subdivision community workout room last night. Just not feeling the gym. I mean on upper body days I am not doing a whole lot. It is going to rock when the doc says I am cleared to lift again. Granted it's going to be super light in the beginning, but just being able to do it again will be nice. So I did my rehab work for my shoulder then hit some of their machines for upper body left, did some calf work on the leg press, and did a few sets of forearms with both arms. Did 19 minutes of cardio after that. I have PT today at 2pm which meant I had to come to work early today to get in my hours. I got up at 3:30 this morning and did some cardio and stretching, 30 min. between elliptical and bike. Diet still clean. Weigh-in: 201.8.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jul 31, 2014)

Well the weight loss seems to have halted. 203 for the last couple of days. I intensified the cardio a bit this morning. Still 30 mins. but did some interval jogging on slight incline instead of just the bike. 20 mins. there, 10 on the bike. Did some legs last night at the gym. Low back feeling a little quirky so I didn't do anything really heavy.

Lying Leg Curls
4 sets pyramid up, quadruple drop on last set, just 20 partials after the last drop

DB Split Squats
3 sets pyramid up 8-10 reps
1 more set with triple drop, 50 total reps each leg

One Leg Leg Press
3 sets of 25 each leg

DB Weighted Back Extensions
4 sets of 9-15 reps

Hanging Leg Raises
3 sets of 8-10

I worked in my shoulder rehab stuff all throughout this workout. They have increased my load big time, it's a mini workout to do basically. Whatever works, I don't care, just get my ass healed up. I was thinking I'll start pledging all gear usage on here as well. I notice most others keep this posted, I really don't. Not that I have a lot to report, can't afford a whole lot, but I'll post anyway. Gears: so last night 500iu HCG, .5 Adex. Woooooo.... serious user huh..... It will get better as I heal. Nothing big, but more for sure. I really am just running HRT right now. Supplements: I use about 4 scoops total ed of ON Gold Whey in my two 1/2 cup (dry) of oatmeal meals, in this I also put 2 tbsp. Now MCT Oil. I take one tbsp. MCT Oil with 3 other meals, and with my 6th and final meal I just have a tablespoon of regular fat like PB or Olive Oil or something. With 4 of the 6 meals a day I have been taking one BI Lean Out and a True Nutrition Whole Food Multi. With my morning fasted cardio I throw a scoop of ON Amino Energy into some water and take it with me. Besides that the only other thing I do is True Nutrition Custom I order of Branched Cyclic Dextrin and Casein Hydrolysate 50/50 which I take for intra workout. I haven't been doing that much lately since training has been amped down. I'll still take a 2 scooper of it if I am going to do a hard leg workout. That's all I got.


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 2, 2014)

Havent' really done shit as far as weights the last few days, just hitting my shoulder rehab stuff. Have still been doing cardio fasted in the mornings. Hit the streets today and jogged the neighborhood as the light of the day was just cracking. Felt good. Weigh-in: 201.8. Gears: 750iu HCG, .5 Adex. Supps: same. Have a good Saturday!


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 3, 2014)

Skipped cardio this morning and slept in a little. I call 6am sleeping in. I usually get up at 3:30-4am. Hoping I get motivated enough to do some legs today after work. I have been doing them twice a week despite this shoulder thing, about the only consistency I have had. Sun. and Wed. Had a little cheat yesterday as I always do on Saturday, again nothing big. BW3s. 20 wings, 10 with the Ghost Pepper sauce, 10 regular Hot. The ghost pepper were HOT, I am still feeling it, lol. I downed them with a few ice cold beers. Weigh-in today: 202.8. Gears: haven't done it yet but I'll pin 200mg Test C today with some B-12.


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 3, 2014)

Pinned and felt motivated this afternoon. Seems on the days I pin I do get a little mental boost from it.

Supermans &#150; 2x12
Single Leg RDL &#150; 2x8 20 then 30 lb. DB
Band Hip Abduction (band around knees) &#150; 2x15

Glute ham raise &#150; 4x10

Squats &#150; 10x2 @ 65% - 45 seconds rest between sets. Then take a single at 70% and 75%. - 245 x 10 x 2, then 265 x 1

Front Squat &#150; 3 sets of 15 after 2 warm ups, used 135

Serrano split squat &#150; 3x8 each leg

Giant Sets
Dumbbell stiff leg deadlift 3x10
Bird dogs &#150; 3x10 each side
Cable pulldown abs- 3x20

Worked my shoulder rehab moves all throughout this workout. Kicked my arse pretty good. Physical Therapy again tomorrow after work, that means up at 3:30 if I want to do cardio  , ugh....


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 4, 2014)

Got my oldass up at 3:30 and did 40 minutes of cardio this morning. Felt motivated for some reason, whatever it is I'll take it. I love it when my mind is in tune with my goals. I mean it only makes sense, but at times they are not on the same page and it makes it much harder to push yourself at anything. Weigh-in: 201.4. Gears: none, Supps: same. Good ole Monday, here we go!


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 5, 2014)

40 min. fasted cardio this morning... weigh-in: 201.4. Cooked up and packed a bunch of meals last night after work and PT. Stay the course....


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 6, 2014)

40 min. fasted cardio this morning. Hit the streets again. And again it felt pretty good. I'll say one thing for not being able to lift much, my cardiovascular shape is improving. Hopefully I am not a beanpole by the time I get to really workout again! You know I won't really care if the outcome is that my shoulder feels good again and I go into the return to lifting pretty lean. Mentally it's harder to stay discipline with the diet not being able to train full throttle. Many days I feel compelled to just hit the drive thru, get a 12 pack and just do 12 oz. curls ed until this shoulder thing gets resolved. I know that is a stupid route to take but the urge is there. Gears: couldn't resist pinning something yesterday so broke the seal on a fresh batch of my HRT pharm HCG and hit 400iu and took .5 Adex this morning. No supp changes, although if my MCT Oil I ordered doesn't get here soon I am gonna be pissed...! I will be out after today. Not the biggest deal, I'll survive.. lol! Weigh in: 201.8. Might hit the gym tonight for some legs.


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 7, 2014)

40 min. fasted cardio this morning. Went to the gym last night (not legs) but did my shoulder rehab, some upper body work for my left side, some super light stuff for both sides. Just light, light curls, and tri extensions, nothing stupid. The PTs do have me doing some rows and lateral raises and such now so it's getting a little more fun. My shoulder is very weak still. My right arm shakes when put under any heavy strain. Hopefully it comes around given time. I am regaining some flexibility. Slowly. Followed the workout with 20 min. on a StepMaster. So despite the extra work.. still.... 201.8 this morning! I will adjust my macros here really soon. I am going to finish off my bag of potatoes I have and drop all starchy carbs from 4 of the 6 meals. I am only dropping one right now, my last meal. I'll probably drop all intra workout carbs too, don't know, we'll see how it goes. I have cut them in half already. Gears: Pinned 100 Tren A and 100 Test C last night, and .5 Adex. I had a vial of Tren A in the cabinet figured hell lets run 200 ew, that'll last about 5 weeks, which when gone will mean I dieted down for 8 weeks total. Works out kinda nice. It will help to keep me motivated too. So I'll run 300 Test C and 200 Tren A for the next 5 weeks just for sheer mental fortitude. Supps: I got my order yesterday but nothing really new. A new brand of Whey protein, I like to switch them up. It's basically the same shit just different brands on protein, vitamin/mineral, and BCAAs. I will be using a bit more MCT Oil as the carbs go down. I'll say it again today..... might hit the gym for some legs tonight......


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 8, 2014)

45 min. fasted cardio this morning. Hit legs in the gym last night. 201.6 weigh-in this morning. Revisiting what I said on my diet changes yesterday, starchy carbs will drop from 3 of the 6 meals, not 4. I forgot about my midday meal that is egg whites, one whole omega3 egg and ezekiel toast. I may cut the ezekiel in half but not totally eliminate just yet. Like Meadows always says get the most out of the least. Gotta give the cardio increase and additional depletion of carbs a few to settle in, keep some bullets in the holster. Anyhow workout went pretty good last night. I could feel all the cardio in my legs some though. A little shaky, not quite as strong, or as much muscle endurance. I lost one rep from my top two sets on front squat.

Lying leg curls &#150; 5 x 12 - pyramid up

Squatting pull throughs &#150; 4x10- pyramid up

Front squats
bar x 8
95 x 8
135 x 8
165 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 2
265 x 1
185 x 10

Back raise with band &#150; Org. EFTS Band - 12,11,10,9 drop band 10 more

Walking DB lunge &#150; 20s, 30s, 40s all x 8 reps each leg

Giant Sets
Pulldown Abs &#150; 3x20
Single leg glute bridge - 3x8 each leg
Hip abduction mach. &#150; 3x15

Gears: none, Supps: same. Friday fellas.... which don't mean a whole lot now that I work 7 days a week but at least a couple days out of the office after today.


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 9, 2014)

Crushed PT yesterday, LOL. My shoulder is getting a little stronger but has a long way to go. 45 min. fasted cardio this morning. weigh-in: 201.6. Gears: HCG 400iu and Adex.5 last night, Supps: same. Having me a cheat meal today dammit, damn I'm hongreee!!! Then Sunday I'll start the dropoff in carbs. Feeling pretty good so far.


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 10, 2014)

I was thinking about my shoulder injury yesterday.... I am dying to get back but I know I gotta let this heal up correctly... so imagine you have a cut or wound somewhere on the outside of your body. What do you do to it? You clean it up. You put band aids on it. You leave it alone and baby it until it heals. You don't go jabbing a knife in it every couple days to see how it feels... LOL. That is basically how I have been treating my shoulder for the past 6 months.

Holy cheat meals.... 205 this morning on the scale...BOOM! I didn't even really go that overboard. Surprising. We went to this bar and grill, small barge boat on the water kinda deal yesterday. It was nice, cool breeze blowing. I had two beers, and a sampler platter of poblano poppers, chicken strips, and shrimp with various dipping sauces. All fried yeah but damn it wasn't that big of a meal. I think it was just that in total I had a lot of calories yesterday. At work my gym had this grand reopening event yesterday, so we had all these samples of protein bars and protein drinks out for the people to try. Well I was taking a bite or drink of something all throughout the day. It was all supplement type stuff, tons of protein but I probably piled up a ton of calories too. I just had a small child on the toilet this morning so I bet the scale tells a different story tomorrow. We'll see. So bout to go do my cardio, legs after work today. Gears: will pin 150 Test C and 100 Tren A, .5 Adex today. Supps: same.


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 11, 2014)

45 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weigh-in: 202.8. Missed my cardio Sunday morning. Right after posting, my dog wanted out so I took him out. I live in a condo so I gotta walk him a lot. Which it's fine I love walking my dog. Thing is he took all day, he was like totally into strolling that morning. We were out there 45 minutes. So I get back and I'm grabbing my stuff to rush out and do cardio, look at the clock and it's like shit, I don't have time to do this. I had to just get my shit together and get to work. I did get a pretty good leg workout in though after work. I did my shoulder rehab stuff in between sets throughout the session.

Supermans 2 x 12
Single Leg RDL 2 x 8
Band Hip Abduction 2 x 15

Seated Leg Curl - 3 jumps in weight, did 2 sets at each
6 sets - reps: 20,20,15,15,11,12

Squats - explosive reps
bar x 8
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 5
245 x 2
265 x 2 x 8 sets

Speed Deadlifts - supposed to do about 70% of max but just did about 50ish since I haven't been doing these to protect my shoulder, it's been a month + since i have done anything resembling a deadlift
2 warm ups
225 x 8 x 1

Hack Squats
1 warm up
2 sets of 18 reps

DB SLDL superset with Supermans
3 sets SLDL used 45s, 70s, 90s x 12, 3 x 15 on Supermans

Hanging Leg Raises
3 sets, reps: 12, 11, 9.5..lol

So the lower carbs kick in fully today. Time to be hungry as shit..... should yield some fat loss though. Gears: I might do a HCG 400iu and Adex .5 tonight when i get home. Supps: slight increase in MCT Oil to help energy with the lower carbs. PT today after work.


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 12, 2014)

45 min. fasted cardio this morning. Crushed PT again last night. My shoulder is getting stronger each week. Not fast enough for my liking but progress is progress. They actually had me doing lateral raises yesterday! I was thrilled...., even if it was 1lb. DBs! Probably no training tonight. I have a ton of stuff to get done after work tonight but should be back in action Wednesday on the weights. I am gonna be so psyched when I get to do an upper body workout again. Funny how much you realize you love something when it gets taken away. You appreciate it much more. Weighed in: 202.8? Gears: none today, Supps: same.


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 13, 2014)

45 min. fasted cardio this morning. weigh-in: 202.8. measured my waist this morning. I am down 1" from when I started 5 weeks ago. still a fatty but hey I'll take it. nothing exciting to report today, other than I will be working out today. Some left side work with my shoulder rehab stuff. Maybe work in some calves. It's better than nothing. Gears: 150 Test C and 100 Tren A shot later today, then .5 Adex. Supps: same. Hump Day!


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 14, 2014)

More intense 45 min. fasted cardio this morning. I felt good and upped the effort level today. Weigh-in: still 202.8, this seems to be my permanent weight, lol, I thought lower carbs this week which in turn is lower calories as I have not upped the MCT Oil use at all would = lower scale weight but not the case. Did my feeble upper body TRAINING last night and all of my shoulder rehab protocol at the gym. One thing I noticed last night is my range of motion is coming along. The stretches they have me doing were tough at first, painful. They still are painful but not as much and I am able to go further than before. Gears: none today, Supps: same. Lower body tonight.


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 15, 2014)

Kept the pace again on 45 min. fasted cardio this morning. Arrived at 3:50 am. Weigh-in: 200.8! I got on the scale again to make sure it wasn't fibbing. First time it has moved in a while. Crazy thing is I ate more yesterday. I had a little bit of extra calories and carbs yesterday around training to make sure I hit the workout with some ooomph! Pretty much went full bore despite shoulder, felt a little something funny in there for a second but I think I came out unscathed. Not that I was directly hitting it with work but I did some more deadlifting which does indirectly affect it some.

Lying Leg Curls - pyramid up
4 sets - reps: 20,15,12,12

Deficit Deadlift - don't know how much, I put 2 - 35 pound plates on the ground and lifted off of those, probably about 1 1/2"
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 5
265 x 5
295 x 5
315 x 3
335 x 3
300 x 1 x 4 - 15 seconds rest between each single

Band Good Mornings
4 sets of 20

DB Weighted Back Extensions - DB in each hand
25s x 12
35s x 12
45s x 12

DB Bulgarian Split Squats
20s x 10 each leg
25s x 10 each leg
30s x 10 each leg

Giant Sets
Pulldown Abs 3 x 20
Hip Abductor Machine 1 x 20, 1 x 18, 1 x 16
Single Leg Glute Bridge 3 x 10 each leg

Loved it, good workout. I could tell I had a bit more carbs in me, had a little more giddy up. PT today after work. Gears: 400iu HCG, .5 Adex, Supps: broke into my new protein that came in but basically the same stuff. I ordered some more intra HBCD/HydroCasein custom mix from True Nutrtion yesterday and some Fat Burner caps, my Lean Out is getting low, and some BCAA Boost, my ON Amino Energy is getting low too. I also laid out a little dough to get some extra gears in.... will update that later when this little recomp is over or whenever I decide to break it out, hell gotta get it in hand first, lol....


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 16, 2014)

4:15am. 45 min. cardio this morning. Crushed it, sweat drops left on treadmill. Weigh-in: 200.8. Not much to report this morning. Gotta go to work. Clean up the gym mainly. Should be interesting though, this will be the first Sat. going in since it turned 24 hour. Have a great Saturday folks!


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 18, 2014)

45 min. fasted cardio this morning. Had to force myself over there to do it this morning. Didn't feel real motivated but once I got going it was good. Felt awesome afterwards! Weighed in: 201.8. Gears: shot 100 TrenA and 150 TestC Sat. night, .5 Adex., 400iu HCG tonight, .5 Adex. Supps: same. PT today after work. I did an awesome workout yesterday after work as well as 45 min. of fasted cardio that morning before going in. It went like this:

Shoulder rehab work - 20 mins.

Giant Sets
Supermans 2 x 12
DB Single Leg RDL 25 x 8, 35 x 8
Band Abduction Hips 2 x 15

Glute Ham Raises
3 x 10, used a 10lb. plate on the last 2 sets

Front Squats - explosive, 45 sec rest between sets
bar x 8
95 x 8
135 x 5
165 x 2
185 x 2 x 10 sets

Snatch Grip Deadlifts 3.5" off floor
135 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 6
245 x 6
265 x 6 x 2 sets

Single Leg Leg Extensions
4 sets of 12-15 - pyramid up

DB SLDL superset with Supermans
50s x 8 - 15 Supermans
70s x 8 - 15 Supermans
90s x 8 - 15 Supermans

Weighted Sit ups
25 x 15
45 x 15 x 2 sets


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 19, 2014)

45 min. cardio this morning, fasted, DAMN HONGREE is what I should say. Starting to really feel the dieting now. Off and on hungry all day, a little edgy at times, legs feel empty if that makes any sense. I might re-incorporate some carbs for a week or two if things don't start progressing more soon. What I probably really need to do is increase the torture, less calories and more cardio. We'll see how it goes, I'll stand pat for now. Part of my frustration is from the steady influx of scamming going on these days, WTF. Without mentioning any names I have made 3 orders in the last 4-5 weeks and have nothing to show for it except an empty wallet! . It sure isn't helping my attitude or progress. I have never had this much bs happen from a board. I am not a long time vet of this stuff but shit I mean usually things have went pretty well, no issues, all of a sudden I have no faith in anyone. My last order I am still holding out faith but I am on the verge of going back to some sources I used to use before that aren't on this board simply for sanity reasons, lol.... OK my rant is over.

Weigh-in: 201.8, Gears: none ( I don't have any, lol...), Supps: same. I don't even know what I am doing tonight. I finished up my 8 sessions of PT last night and see my doc on Thursday to figure out what to do moving forward. I'll say one thing, my shoulder is better, but it ain't ready yet as much as I hate to admit it. I think I will go to the gym just to get something in, a little upper body left side work and rehab or cardio, or a little of both.

My son is coming out Wednesday night to visit, we'll get some training in together on Thursday so that should be cool. He's 23 now and loves bodybuilding too. Looking forward to this, I haven't seen him in a few months.


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 20, 2014)

45 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weigh-in: 202.8. Gears: 150 Test C, 100 Tren A, .5 Adex later today. Popped a dose of Raloxifene this morning. Tren always gets my nips growing, even at low doses. I feel I'm taking enough Adex. I really should get bloods. One of my downfalls for sure. I just don't have a lot of extra cash right now. Anyway Ralox or Tamox has always kept things in check in the past so I always go back to it. I have Prami on hand too. Supps: same. Guess I need to up the torture level some my weight is very steady, not really moving the last 2 weeks. Today makes 5 weeks total and I have really only lost 3.5 lbs. real pounds since starting this. My waistline and abs look much better though. I really should have been on the skin fold check through this, at least every two weeks. I haven't done it since day one. I know I'm better than then but what has happened over the last two weeks? I don't really know. On that note I'm checking it tonight. Don't think about it, do it, right? It doesn't go anywhere if it just stays in your head.

I did some rehab work and tried to do some actual upper body movements last night, not just my left side. It was crazy, my shoulder was like it had been mummified or something. Just doing the range of motion of some of the exercises I have done for years felt like an accomplishment. For instance I got on the assisted pull up and dip machine. I used the assistance and just did a few sets of each. My shoulder was making all kinds of popping and cracking noises, it was crazy. By set 3 of each though things were much smoother. It's gonna be a long road back. It felt great though to just do what I did. After hitting a bunch of different things, I did 20 minutes on the StepMill.

I am psyched, I am off work for the next two days after today. I haven't had a day off since the 4th of July!  Have a great day folks!


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 21, 2014)

Did not get my cardio in this morning. Wife handed me a bunch of little duties like... kid off to school, laundry and some other little stuff so she could go into work early today and get caught up. She is off tomorrow so her and I can have a day together while I'm off too. I was a little ticked cause if I had known she was going to do that I would have gotten up earlier and got it in. But oh well, it ain't that big of a deal. A day away might be good. Take one for the team. I was shocked when I got on the scale this morning. 198.6! Boom! Maybe my diet is working still. I am about to do those caliper checks right now, I didn't get that done either yesterday. My son showed up and we got to talking and next thing you know the night is over. I got a little froggy on my shot last night. I finished off a couple vials that were really low and before I knew it I damn near had a full syringe. So it went 100 Tren A, 100 Test C, and 200 Sust, .5 Adex. I go see the doc today, then we're going to do legs, should be fun. Have a good day people!


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 22, 2014)

45 min. fasted cardio this morning, weigh-in: 202. Had a great leg workout with my son yesterday. We were both laying on the floor through the last few sets. DONE.

Giant Sets
Supermans &#150; 2x12
DB Single Leg RDL &#150; 2x8 each
Band Hip Abduction (band around knees) &#150; 2x15

Glute Ham Raises
4 x 8

Speed Squats - explosive
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 2 x 12 sets 30 sec. rest between

Dead Stop Leg Press - one second pause at bottom of each rep
2 warm up sets of 10
30 reps 3 pps
25 reps 4 pps
20 reps 5 pps

Serrano Split Squats
3 x 8 each leg

DB SLDL superset with Bird Dogs
70s x 8 - 12 ea side BDs
90s x 8 - 12 ea side BDs
100s x 8 - 12 ea side BDs

DB Side Bends
3 sets of 20 = pyramid up

I was shocked at my doctor's appt. He comes in asks how it's feeling, has me push against his hands in various positions to test the rotator cuff strength, he sits down and says..... "Well I think you are ready to go!" I'm like really?... He said "look you have arthritis, your shoulder will never be the same." He said "4 more weeks of therapy but just once a week now, and to go back to doing my upper body work" but to ease in very slowly. He said he felt it better to just get back to what I like to do but carefully and get the strength back in the muscles before they atrophy too much. He said it is just something I am going to have to manage and keep an eye on and don't let it get as bad ever again. If it gets flared up again, back off, don't keep pushing it. I feel happy but puzzled because it still feels quite jacked up to me. I am going to follow his advice but I am going at it with a snail's pace, we'll see how it goes....


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 23, 2014)

45 min. fasted cardio this morning, weigh-in: 205.8. Uuuuhm... my cheat meal yesterday kinda became a cheat event! After lunch at Olive Garden I picked up a few cold ones, got a little buzz going then followed them with a couple bowls of Lucky Charms, and some Len and Larry's Muscle Brownies. Things really aren't good for you but damn they taste good, 20g protein yeah but 24g of sugar too. I crushed like 4 of those! I was due for a breakdown. Back on the wagon today. I'll probably hit some light arms later. Gears: 400iu HCG, .5 Adex last night, I still been doing a dose of Ralox every morning. Supps: same. Have a good weekend!


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 23, 2014)

Did train some arms and calves this afternoon.

Rope Pressdowns superset Cable Curls
DB Tate Presses superset Spider Curls
Pronated Kickbacks superset Hammer Curls
Standing Calf Raises superset Wrist Curls

Nice little pump, felt good, nothing crazy, nothing heavy, just tried to get some blood in there. Pinned 150 Test C and 100 Tren A, .5 Adex tonight. Watching some movies with the wifie now taking it easy.


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 24, 2014)

45 minutes fasted cardio this morning. weigh-in: 202.2. And today I did my first official chest and shoulders workout, if you want to call it that. Incredibly light weights but it felt good.

Shoulder prehab work - 6 sets and some stretching

Incline DBs
4 sets, reps: 20,20,15,12

DB Rear Delt Raises superset with DB Front Raises
3 sets of 15 each exercise

Side Raises superset Behind the Neck Press with just the bar
3 sets 15 reps on SL, 10 reps on BTNP

Smith Machine Flat Bench - 95 lbs.
3 sets of 20 reps

Assisted Dip Machine
3 sets of 15

Flye Machine superset with Overhead Rope Extensions
3 sets, reps: 20s on both exercises

Had a pump, woohoo, and my elbow hurts now, hard to believe from just that. I guess that what happens after 6 weeks of nothing. No gears tonight, supps: same. Back to the regular grind tomorrow. Enjoying some preseason football now while I cook up a bunch of meals.


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 25, 2014)

55 min. fasted cardio. 10 more minutes, felt like more than that, in any case I got it in. Weigh-in: 201.6.

I can tell I have been doing cardio, better endurance, feel pretty good overall. If I can get this shoulder healed up I will be psyched. It's really holding me back. Progressing in other areas is my only choice so I suppose achieving that is something. Keep grinding and allow time to continue the healing process. If anything I am learning patience, which is an important aspect of life also. Being all philosophical this morning, WTF. KILL SOME F'IN WEIGHTS people!!! There that's better. Don't know what I am doing tonight, maybe just more cooking, my elbow still feels pretty sore. We'll see.....


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 26, 2014)

55 min. fasted cardio this morning. weigh-in: 201.6. gears: tonight HCG 400iu, .5 Adex, no supp changes. No gym last night. Cooked up some more meals. Stocked for a few days now. Back, Bis tonight. I had a little jerk in my back this morning while stretching after cardio. Still feels funny. Have to work around that tonight. Elbow feels a lot better though. Keep nose to the grindstone. Tomorrow will be 6 weeks of dieting. My body is so stubborn, loves to hold on to the fat, I am looking better though, minus upper body atrophy from not training, but for now that can not be helped. It will come back, muscle memory is real. My skin fold testing the other day went well. My love handle pinch was the biggest drop of all which is expected, quite a dramatic change. I had a lot there to get rid of.


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 27, 2014)

45 minutes fasted cardio this morning. My dog kinda sidetracked my morning some, and I had to be into work early this morning because of my PT appt. this afternoon, but considering, I was happy to squeeze in what I did. I was soaked with sweat and feeling it, so... the minus 10 minutes ain't that big of a deal. Weigh-in: 204. WTF. I did consume some higher sodium content food yesterday (pickles, banana pepper rings out of the jar) so I'm guessing some water weight, cause it sure wasn't extra food or anything, my ass is starving. Well not starving, but I am definitely ready to change gears for a bit and add back in some calories and carbs. I will do just that if I ever get my other packs I ordered. That or reach the 8 week mark. That was going to be the max extent of this little mini-diet. Got some NPP, Test, GH all on the way. Hoping to put back on some of the muscle I've lost in the shoulder, chest, guns regions with higher reps, lighter weights, should be interesting. I figure my body may respond fairly well seeing as I have been doing close to nothing.

Anywho I did hit some back and bis last night, very light and easy I may add, considering the mini-strain I had going on in my lower back. It was tight as shit at first. I took a muscle relaxer and some ibuprofen last night before bed. It feels decent this morning.

Nautilus Pullover-3 sets

Assisted Wide Chins-3 sets

Rvs. Grip Pulldowns-3 sets

Straight Arm Pressdowns-3 sets

Seated Incline DB Curls-pause on negative-3 sets

Rope Hammer Curls-3sets

Nautilus Bicep-3 sets

20 mins. on the StepMill

Was really pleased to get this in. I felt iffy on even trying to workout at first, but as I went along, I was very glad I showed up, if felt great!

Gears tonight: 150 Test C, 100 Tren A, .5 Adex. No training, probably just take the dog for a nature trail.


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 28, 2014)

Well my dog has decided that 3:45 am is an ok time to get up and get Dad to take me for a walk. He used to just saw logs when I would get up to do cardio, things have changed.... It's all good though. 55 minutes fasted cardio this morning after dog walk. weigh-in: 201.8. No training last night, did do the nature trail as reported, man it was balmy, the humidity is blazing around here lately. Prepped some meals. Pinned some gearz. Went to PT. Overall it was a pretty good day. My energy felt good yesterday which hasn't been the case the last few days. I think it was more mental than physical. Whichever I liked it. Legs tonight. Low back still feeling a bit tweaked so I'll do what I can do whilst working around that. Looking forward to it. Always love the gym nights....


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 29, 2014)

55 min. fasted cardio this AM. Weigh-in: 198.8. Did my little wimpy leg session last night. Better than nothing I suppose. May have actually been good for recovery because my back tweak feels substantially better this morning.

One Leg Leg Extensions
4 sets, reps: 20,16,15,15 - pyramid up

Hands Free One Leg Leg Press
empty x 10 each leg
1 plate total x 10 each leg
2 plates total x 10 each leg
3 plates total x 10 each leg
4 plates total x 10 each leg
5 plates total x 10 each leg

Seated Leg Curls
4 sets, reps: 20,15,15,15 - pyramid up

Lying Leg Curls
4 sets, 15 reps each

Abductor, Adductor Machine
3 sets of 20 each way

20 minutes elliptical

Felt good when I was finished. Feeling drained though. Diet is kicking my ass now. Went home and made another one of those brownie things, it was better this time. I cooked it a bit too long the night before. Gears tonight: 400iu HCG, .5 Adex. I've been told my packs should be showing up soon, so I'll be letting my mailbox determine my fate. The minute that shit gets here, we're shifting gears. This is the challenge for me. THIS is where I always screw up. THIS is one area I really need to improve. When training, gearing, eating to gain, stay in control. I always get too fat, get too loose with the diet. If there is one thing I have learned over the last few years that I have really focused in on this shit, it's this fact. I suck ass at bulking, more specifically eating the right way during these phases. I am no longer going to even use the word bulk. Gain some muscle without getting too fat. That will be immediate and most important goal in my near future. This time I gotta do it right. Usually what happens. I diet down, look decent, then begin train, eat to gain, look good at first, scale stops moving, eat everything in sight, get too fat, have to diet it all back off and end up exactly where I started........ Well..... not this time!!!!


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 30, 2014)

55 minutes fasted cardio this morning. weigh-in: 201. Did some chest and shoulders last night. Felt ok, shoulder still has a ways to go healing wise, didn't hit it too hard.

Rehab work 15 minutes

Slight Decline DB Twist Press
4 sets - pyramid up

Smith Incline Press
4 sets

Side Laterals superset with Bradfords + 1
4 sets

Assisted Dips
3 sets

20 minutes Elliptical

Will be having a cheat meal today, yes, when I get off work. Looking forward to that, and time with the family. Gearz tonight: 150 Test C, 100 Tren A, .5 Adex. Have a great Saturday!


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 31, 2014)

45 minutes cardio this morning.... and.... Had a fucking revelation today. I don't know what happened but for like a moment in regards to training and diet I had clarity. This is hard to explain but I am at war with myself all the time trying to figure how my body works best. What foods, what splits, what drugs, etc. Well the answer is, there is no fucking answer. Your body is a metabolic unit that is constantly changing. You just have to get in rhythm with it and fucking know what to do. I probably sound like a babbling idiot right now but when you don't have a mentor it is a total self experiment to find combos of methods that work well with you. And I have to say it's awesome and fun as fuck trying. lol. Anywho, felt alpha good at the gym today. I guess it was the extra carbs from yesterday but like I had a great workout! I felt like a fucking machine and vascularity was good too. I think the Tren A I have right now is spot on. I mean dosing as low as I am and I can feel that shit. It's awesome. It's like this. My shoulder is fucked, my low back is tweaked, my right knee is slightly injured, has been for years, having a moment, and I barreled my workout today. It's the tren. No fucking question.

Anywho I again dusted off my Parrillo books from the 80s, best book on the market hands down and I paid $2.00 for it, lol. Bodybuilding....
Anywho I have been using his diet, and today I started his training, straight out of the book, Parrillo's old ass is a genius, I'm telling you. I worked for him for about 3 years, and I watched him make top pros BETTER. Just like Chris Aceto.... Mighty Mike Quinn, Franco Santorielli, most notably, but our gym also was frequented by Ron Love, "Flying" Brian Pillman, and many more, it escapes me right now...
Anywho....

Workout 1 for beginners.... lol..

Oh yeah, my revelation... it's time to change gears, my body is primed to grow right now, so I am WISELY opening the floodgates to spend a short bit growing leanly...

Standing DB Curls - bicep fascia stretch, then flex after every set
4 sets 8-15 reps
final set, lighter weight 15-25 reps

Spider Curls - bicep fascia stretch, then flex after every set
4 sets 8-15 reps
final set, lighter weight 15-25 reps

Close Grip Cable Curls - bicep fascia stretch, then flex after every set
4 sets 8-15 reps
final set, lighter weight 15-25 reps

Lying Tricep Extensions - tricep fascia stretch, then flex after every set
4 sets 8-15 reps
final set, lighter weight 15-25 reps

Rvs Grip Tricep Pressdowns - tricep fascia stretch, then flex after every set
4 sets 8-15 reps
final set, lighter weight 15-25 reps

Db Kickbacks - tricep fascia stretch, then flex after every set
4 sets 8-15 reps
final set, lighter weight 15-25 reps

Lying Leg Curls
5 sets - 10-20 reps
final set, lighter weight 15-25 reps
Ham stretch after set 2 and 4, and flex

Squats
bar x 12
135 x 12
185 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 7
135 x 32
Quad stretch and flex between every set

Leg Press - repetitive sets, do 10 load or unload, immediately do 10 more, and so on....
set 1 - empty 10, 2 tot. plates 10, 4 tot. plates 10, 6 tot. plates 10, 8 tot. plates 10
set 2 - 10 tot. plates 10, 8 tot. plates 10, 6 tot. plates 10, 4 tot. plates 10, 2 tot. plates 10

Roman Chair Sit Ups
60 reps

Seated Calf
2 sets of 100, not 100 straight but as soon as I could get them done, fight the pain, don't f'in leave that seat till you get a hunny...

Crushed it.... please body stay healthy, get better, get strong, we're ready for this shit......


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm start blasting some stuff, still waiting on a couple packs but I think I can get going:







Couple pics preworkout yesterday. I got a great pump going during but I wanted to concentrate on the workout not take more pics.... lol... still a long way to go but considering everything, I have made a smidge of progress:


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Sep 1, 2014)

Dude you are not to old to train heavy and smart,hell I won my states championship at the ripe old age of 39 beating all contestants 1/2 may age,and even now at 59 I am still throwing 100lb dumbells around and still curling 130 lb barbell for sets of 10 reps,and I have had 8 major surgeries,mostly cervical and hernier,and it still don't stop me,so keep a positive attidude,and things will work out,i just uploaded some pics from my wins at the age of 39 thru 44 so you still have time too lol..good luck.


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 1, 2014)

mnmsnowbeast said:


> Dude you are not to old to train heavy and smart,hell I won my states championship at the ripe old age of 39 beating all contestants 1/2 may age,and even now at 59 I am still throwing 100lb dumbells around and still curling 130 lb barbell for sets of 10 reps,and I have had 8 major surgeries,mostly cervical and hernier,and it still don't stop me,so keep a positive attidude,and things will work out,i just uploaded some pics from my wins at the age of 39 thru 44 so you still have time too lol..good luck.



Thanks. I know there are many, many people that have achieved great things in their forties and fifties. I am by no means giving up, it's just my shit has been banged up all year. I have cried in my beer a bit but I will not give up. I know things will get better. Healing just takes time and patience. Thanks for chiming in..... always welcome comments...

Weigh-in: 202. Been in an insulin induced coma most of the day from reintroducing carbs to most of my meals. lol. Skipped morning cardio today for sanity purposes mostly but hit a workout this evening. It reinstates the desire when I skip a day now and then. Guilt mostly, lol, but it works. So I put the fat burners caps back in the cabinet for now. I think gear wise I'll just up my test this week from where it is and maybe switch to aromasin instead of adex. I want that damn NPP I ordered, it should be in any day, when it gets here, that's what I want to use in the higher ratio, see how it treats me. We'll see...

Tonight: Mostly all upper body stuff so I took it easy on the direct affecting shoulder movements, as I said it is still quite messed up so I ain't gonna push it too hard....

Workout 2..

Bench Press - superset with Parrillo Dips (basically pec minor dips)
4 sets 8-15 reps
final set, lighter weight 15-25 reps
10 reps on all PDs

Inc. DB Press - chest fascia stretch, then flex after every set
4 sets 8-15 reps
final set, lighter weight 15-25 reps

Cable Crossovers - chest fascia stretch, then flex after every set
4 sets 8-15 reps
final set, lighter weight 15-25 reps

Behind the Neck Press (just the bar) - rehab ROM stretch
4 sets 10 reps

Seated DB OH Press - shoulder traction stretch, then flex after every set
4 sets 8-15 reps
final set, lighter weight 15-25 reps

DB Side Laterals - shoulder traction stretch, then flex after every set
4 sets 8-15 reps
final set, lighter weight 15-25 reps

T-Bar Rows
4 sets - 10 reps
final set, drop set, 25 total reps
Lat fascia stretch, then flex after every set

Wide Grip Pulldowns
4 sets - 10 reps
final set, drop set, 25 total reps
Lat fascia stretch, then flex after every other set

Close Grip Pulldowns
4 sets - 10 reps
final set, drop set, 25 total reps
Lat fascia stretch, then flex after every other set

BB Bent Rows
4 sets of 10

Pull Down Abs
3 sets of 25

30 min. elliptical

Felt pretty good, got me out of the coma thank God, I could have went to sleep at any given moment today, it was crazy.... I finally feel pretty normal sitting here right now.


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 2, 2014)

Weigh-in: 206. 30 min. fasted cardio this morning. Gearz tonight, not sure yet but I'm pinning something, lol...

Still in a coma but feeling a little better. The recent inclusion of Prami may have something to do with the coma also. I don't feel ultra hungry now though, so that is kinda nice. I just want to take a chunk of a few weeks, month or maybe a little more depending on how it goes and put some size back on, reset my metab, get the carbs back up, not get fat, and then return to dieting. Losing this bodyfat is something I want to get done, and then keep most of it off, never let myself get as far out of condition as I usually do. I know at some point when I want to get really lean, like comp lean, I'll just have to buckle it down and starve for a while. But until that day is sitting on my calendar, I won't take it that far. I need to put some size on in places to be more symmetrical also. So I plan to just juggle diet and training with all goals geared those two directions, which does require juggling imo. Basically body recomposition with improvements in weak areas. Hell I guess that is everyone's goal right, lol....

Tonight I plan to just go to the gym, hit some rehab work on my shoulder and do a bit more cardio.


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 2, 2014)

Hit the gym with much enthusiasm tonight. All I set out to do was some shoulder rehab and cardio, well I ended up working some biceps and forearms too, loved it and wished I'd had more time.

Rehab work all through workout. I basically just went in, started doing sets and did not stop until I was done. Minimal minimal rest throughout.

Preacher Curls
4 sets - drop set on last set

BB Peak Curls
3 sets of 10

Rvs Grip Wrist Curls
3 sets of 20

DB Hammer Curls
3 sets - drop set on last set

20 min Elliptical, high intensity

Pinned the last of my tren.... no...... 50 Tren A, 200 Test C, .5 Adex. Still no TDs, I need my damn NPP, it's time BLP, come through guys.... should bet a Blue Sky TD tomorrow... damn give a guy something, lol..


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 3, 2014)

30 min. fasted cardio this morning. weigh-in: 204. Hungry. PT today after work, nature trails with doggie, then meal prepping..... nothing real exciting today. Last night after training I made some pancakes though, that was exciting and damn tasty.

10 egg whites
1/2 scoop protein powder
1/2 cup oats
1 tbsp. sf ff jello
maple extract
pure vanilla
cinnamon

Cook in pan with MCT Oil

I'm picking up some guar gum tonight to use in this little recipe instead of the oats, see how that works out. Should thicken the batter some and be overall lower carbs. We'll see.... Okay maybe tonight is exciting, more pancakes!!!


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 3, 2014)

Damn... got me a baby touchdown, can't seem to land any real TDs lately so I got a little sampler pack to get me some GH secretion of some sort going. On a research basis only of course. Damn, don't they know we're trying to make progress around here, lol....joking. The anticipation is kind of fun actually...

Hexarelin and CJC 1295 no DAC 100 mcg each 2-3 times a day for my rat!







And if I don't get a damn TD, I'll just keep rollin' this shit. Maybe toss in some Peg MGF 200mcg post workout, time will tell...


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 4, 2014)

30 minutes fasted cardio this morning. Weigh-in: 204.6. So I pinned once last night and once this morning with the peps. Not sure but I seemed to have a bit of hunger response about 30-40 minutes after inject. I felt like I could eat and eat, and eat some more both times. Could just be my appetite in general, it's never been a weak point, lol... Probably pin some more test tonight. I was at total 500mg ew between the Tren A and Test C. I am awaiting some NPP, starting to think it may never get here. Until it does starting this week I think I'll go 250 Test of some sort ( I have Sust, E, C on hand ) Tues., Thurs., and Sat. round out about 750 mg ew. If I get the NPP soon I'll keep the 750 ew but disperse it maybe like 500 NPP, 250 Test. Remainder of workout 3 tonight, looking forward to that!

I was so pissed last night. My last WU I sent, the damn dumbass teller didn't do it right. I had to go get it straightened out, which delays one of my other TDs even more. Can anyone do shit right these days.....??? Man, maybe I'm glad the Tren will be trickling out of my system now, I have been an edgy SOB lately, lol.... Tren rocks though. I'll be getting more soon, no question.


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 5, 2014)

30 min. fasted cardio this morning. Great training last night, took me a bit to get going, my shoulder is pretty sore so I took it easy on the stuff directly affecting it, as I will tonight, but I went for it on legs. Still got that alpha feeling, oh..woah, alpha feeling, lol. I dug out the Gen-Shi Test E last night. That stuff just looks good, clear ass oil, GMP lab, couldn't resist. Pinned 250 of that, and of course continued my research. I reintroduced the intra workout drink last night. Had been just BCAAs mostly, I've went back to the HBCD and HydroCasein combo from TrueNutrition, good stuff. Really helps you grind out more than you would normally, volume wise, I think.

Remainder of Workout 3:

LTEs - these did not feel good on my shoulder so I kept it ultra light
4 sets, reps: 25,25,20,20

Rvs. Grip Tri Pressdowns
4 sets, reps: 30,30,25,20

DB Kickbacks
3 sets, reps: 15,12,12

Squats
bar x 12
135 x 12
185 x 10
225 x 8
275 x 6
295 x 4
315 x 8 - this set rocked, had to pull some oomph out to get the last one, but solid, deep, slow negs and explosive pos, loved it
225 x 20 - ass kicked...

Conv. Deadlifts - 1.5" off floor
135 x 8
185 x 3
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 3 - crushed all these sets, pull out the slack and come up with great speed, stopped here though, low back was feeling it at this point

Leg Press - I was kinda wiped as I started these so I took a little step back in intensity
5 total sets &#149; first two sets &#149; one leg - 10 reps each leg
3 more sets - one second pause at bottom of each rep, I am not even sure what I had on there 3 or 4 plates per side, not a lot
reps: 10, 10, 20

Standing Calf
5 sets - reps: don't know, go till it hurt, then a little further, find the miracle.....

I want to list out my diet changes but I got too damn much work to do right now so... maybe later... work, always messing with my bodybuilding stuff... damn...


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 6, 2014)

What's up. 204 lbs this morning. 30 min. fasted cardio this morning. Hit the streets jogging today just for the hell of it, change of pace. Chest, shoulders, back last night at the gym. Not quite as intense, shoulder sore and I am just sore all over right now, but really it's awesome. Other than my shoulder a good kinda sore. The session was still fun though and productive. My energy is freakin' through the roof lately. Only pinning last night was continued research materials, popped an EpiTren preworkout and this morning just for the hell of it.

Rehab movements - 15 minutes

Incline Bench - ultra light
5 sets - 20,20,20,15,15

Flat DB Press superset with Parrillo Dips
3 sets

Cable Crossovers
3 sets

Behind the Neck Press - ultra, ultra light, this movement may be totally eliminated, we'll see, time will tell
3 sets

Side superset with Front laterals
3 sets

Close Grip assisted pull ups
3 sets

Wide Grip pull downs
3 sets

Seated Cable Rows
3 sets

25 min. Elliptical

Now at work, gotta get to it. Later.... cheat meal, pinning, family time, who knows....some fun.... have a good day all!


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 7, 2014)

I had a nice Saturday. Work, lunch with family, some chores, walked the dog, pinned, had a cold one. 20 minutes high intensity this morning fasted. Weigh-in: 203.6. Cheat meal and lose weight, I'll take it.

Lunch:

Cracker Barrel Uncle Hershel's Favorite






Pinned another 250 of the Gen-Shi Test E. I'm lovin that shit. Don't know if they use MCT or what but it is clear as can be. Also .5 Adex. And I started Proviron. 25 cap twice a day, see how it goes. But really look at this stuff:







Work, train, then back to normal life.... damn....


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 8, 2014)

Well I have finally hit the wall. Yesterday was just an all in, all day festival of work and responsibilities, sprinkled with some training, and zero downtime. I feel it today, not much sleep, sore as shit, tired this morning. No training tonight, meal prep and try to rest up some. I'm sure I'll hit a trail with the dog but besides that I'm pulling back for a night. Weigh-in: 206.2. 30 min. fasted cardio this morning. Felt decent considering I am asleep standing up it seems today, lol. Trained yesterday after work, as well as 20 min. cardio that morning. I could feel stuff catching up to me during this session. I toned it down some, did some different exercises.

LTEs - these still feel like garbage on my shoulder so super light
4 sets of 20

Cable Pressdowns
4 sets - drop set on last set

One Arm Rope Kickbacks
3 sets

EZ Bar Curls
4 sets

Seated Incline DB Curls
3 sets- drop set on last set

Cable Concentration Curls
3 sets

Seated Leg Curls
4 sets - drop set on last set

Bulgarian Split Squats
4 sets of 12 each leg

Horizontal Leg Press
4 sets - dead stop style

Squatting Pull Throughs
3 sets

Roman Chair Situps
60 reps

25 min. Elliptical

Eat, recover, pin, wait for more TDs, lol.....


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 9, 2014)

25 minutes fasted cardio this morning. Weigh-in: 206.2. Feel much better today. I was so tired and dragging ass yesterday. I was glad it was an day off from the gym last night, I needed it. I was still like in that zone though, ya know. I'm like well how can I recover faster, foam roll, pin something, stretch.... and then I thought, how about for one night I just *stop*, eat a good nutritious meal, watch some TV and rest......, there's an idea. As opposed to the usuals of sticking myself with various syringes all throughout the day, gulping down various orals and any of a variety of research chems, pre-workouts and shit, lol, if u sit back and think about it, it's kinda funny. So that's what I did, nothing went in my body except lots of fluids and some good food while watching MNF.

Tonight is supposed to be Chest, Shoulders, Back. My shoulder is feeling the increase in workload so I think it will be a very easy session, nothing too tough, this bad boy needs to heal and I have PT tomorrow. I could crush some cardio though. We'll wait and see how I feel. Will resume with 250 Test, continued Research, Proviron, and I think I'll jump on Aromasin today, use that for a while instead of the Adex. Back to the grind I love.


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 10, 2014)

25 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weigh-in: 205. My legs are fatigued. I am feeling it the last two days during cardio. Have not felt on the high I was there for a bit over the last two days. It's not like I feel bad, just not on as much of a high. So good. Lol. Last night 250 Test E GenShi, 12.5mg Aromasin, continued research, 50 mg Proviron. Workout was so-so. My shoulder is just not coming along as I would like it too. Doing chest and shoulder movements is not fun right now.

Chest Machine
4 sets

Flye Machine
4 sets

Assisted Pull Ups
4 sets

BB Bent Rows
4 sets

DB Rear Lateral Raises superset with DB Rear Delt Swings
3 sets

6 ways superset with Serrano OH DB Press
3 sets

Back Extensions
3 sets

20 min. Elliptical

Workout was like I said not great but I'm glad I did it. PT today after work. Another step in the healing process. C'mon shoulder, Let's Gooo, I got shit to accomplish....


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 11, 2014)

30 min. cool, calm, collected fasted cardio this morning. I just stayed on the bike, 30 minutes, music on, eyes closed, deep in thought. Almost a meditative session. I like doing this every once in a while. Just let the music play and concentrate on my breathing. Feels really good. No training last night. Meal prep, laundry, etc., continued Proviron at 50mg, skipped evening research, resumed this morning, another 12.5 Aromasin. Train tonight. Arms and Legs I suppose. Oh yeah and weigh-in: 203.6..?..? I have been eating much higher calories and really haven't gained much, I don't know if that's good or bad. I definitely look fuller right now than I did 2 weeks ago. I haven't went in to MFP to gauge the exact differences in the diet yet, I will, and I need to do pinch test again soon. See what's going on. The mirror tells me everything is fine. I mean, damn what I see I can pick apart to no end, I'm just saying from where I was to now 2 weeks or so into higher calories, I think things are going good.


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 12, 2014)

Man what a busy day, just now getting to step to the podium. No cardio this morning. Needed a day off from it. Nice bit of training last night. Weigh-in: 202.2...??...yeah, crazy... beginning to wonder if my wife is slipping DNP in my oatmeal or something. Eat more I suppose, that has never been a problem. I felt like garbage last night. Was contemplating not even going to the gym. It swung back and forth in my head for a bit, then I said F it, I'm going in there. Ain't getting any better staying at the house. I'll be damned, it was a pretty good session. Pinned 250 PG Sust before leaving, research, Proviron still at 50 a day, 12.5 Aromasin again also.

Superset Rope Pressdowns with Cable Curls
5 sets

Superset Smith Close Grips (limited ROM, avoiding pain spots in shoulder) with DB Hammer Curls
4 sets

Superset Cable Kickbacks with Concentration Cable Curls
3 sets

Glute Ham Raises
4 sets of 8 nice and tight

Dynamic Effort Squats (explosive) - minimal rest
bar x 8
135 x 6
185 x 4
225 x 2
245 x 2
265 x 2 x 5 sets
135 x 35 burnout

Deadlifts
135 x 6
185 x 4
225 x 3
275 x 1
315 x 1 x 3 sets

Superset Weighted Sit Ups with Leg Extensions
4 sets

Loved it. Tonight, I don't know what I am doing. I am off work tomorrow and we are going to a Renaissance Festival, should be fun. I'm sure I'll fit some training in somewhere in the next couple days, and I'm sure I'll get on here and talk about it. Hopefully I'll get some good pics on Saturday.


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 12, 2014)

So I decided just to chill tonight. Rest, recovery, they are part of it too. I went in and put in a typical training day's worth of food into MFP to see about where I'm at. Attached a printout of it. I'm going to try bumping the calories/carbs a bit more as long as I stay looking OK. Build up a nice base to dwindle away at as I go back into leaning mode shortly.






Oh yeah I forgot to add, Parrillo only wants the MCT Oil counted as calories as he feels it is very hard to turn MCT Oil into bodyfat.


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 14, 2014)

Well here it is Sunday morning. I have taken two full days off, no cardio, no weights. I just needed it. I woke up Saturday at 201. This morning 207. Boom. I did have a few cheats at the Ren Fest. 2 big soft salty pretzels (oh damn they were good), a few beers, a turkey leg, a bag of cinnamon glazed almonds. It was not as fun this year for some reason, I didn't even take any pics. But I had a good couple of days. Back to business, about to go do cardio now, then work, then train, then store for food and meal prep. Sounds like a bodybuilding kinda day. Will pin 250 of Test something today, continued research (almost gone now), back on the Proviron, have been steady at 12.5 mg Aromasin daily. Off we go.


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning. 25 min. fasted cardio yesterday and this morning. Weigh-in: 207. Pinned 250 Test C yesterday, research once, Proviron 50, Aromasin 12.5. Training after work went pretty well. I want to go balls to the wall but can't with this shoulder thing. I just do the best I can to get as much work in without going into the pain zone in the shoulder too much. Starting another boost to carbs calories today.

Rotator Prehab stuff - 15 minutes
Shoulder/Scap stretches worked in throughout workout

Bench Press (just to give you an idea of how bad it is, here is the honest truth weights included) superset with assisted Parrillo Dips
bar x 12
95 x 12
115 x 10 - 12 dips
135 x 10 - 12 dips
155 x 10 - 12 dips
155 x 10 drop 135 x 10 drop 95 x 16 - 11 dips

Incline DB Press
30s x 15
40s x 15
50s x 12
60s x 12 drop 40s x 10

Cable Crossovers
3 sets of 25

Behind the Neck Press
bar x 12 x 3 sets

Seated OH DB Press
20s x 20
30s x 15
40s x 12
50s x 12

Superset Side and Front Lateral Raises
3 sets of 20 each way

Close Grip Pulldowns
4 sets

Wide Grip Pulldowns
4 sets

Bent Rows
135 x 15 x 4 sets

20 min. elliptical

I know I can do a lot more weight than this but it ain't worth it if it just sets my shoulder back again. Just concentrating on the contractions is, I think still doing me good though. I have never paid *this* much attention to the mind to muscle connection, so maybe all this is a good thing. Prob do Arms and Legs tonight.


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 16, 2014)

Not much to report today. Didn't go to the gym last night so def Arms and Legs tonight. Just did nature trails with the dog, in the rain, which was pretty fun actually, laundry, and prepped some more food. Pinned nothing. Finished up my research this morning. Should have something in the mail soon to aid in the GH venture. Will pin some test tonight too. Steady as she goes with the Proviron. 25 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weigh-in: 207. Have a productive day people!


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 17, 2014)

25 min. fasted cardio this morn. It was cake. I could have went for more but I am trying to just tone it down cause a month from now when I'm whining about 45-50 mins. I can remember there are days like this around the bend. Ebb and flow. Weigh-in: 207. Pin: 250 GenShi Test E, 12.5 Aromasin, 50 Proviron. Finished off the vial of GenShi, got a couple more, I liked it, the packaging gives it a professional feel whether it's garbage gear or not at least it looks good, lol....

So I did workout last night:

Standing DB Curls - big squeeze at top of rep
15s x 20
20s x 20
30s x 15
35s x 12

Spider Curls
4 sets of 10-12

EZ Bar Cable Curls
4 sets of 12-20

Tried LTEs, pain in shoulder so 1 sets dropped it then did...

Rvs. Grip Pressdowns
4 sets of 20-35

Overhead DB Tri Presses
4 sets of 10-15

DB Kickbacks
3 sets of 12

Lying Leg Curls
4 sets of 12-20

Squats - super slow, deep, and controlled reps, except for rep out set of 20, little looser and faster there...
bar x 8 x 2 sets
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5
315 x 3
345 x 3
225 x 20

Was going to Deadlift next but I kept feeling little tweaks in my shoulder when getting into and out of the bar while squatting so I decided to skip them...

Walking DB Lunges
2 sets of 10 steps each leg, big steps, big stretch on these

Cable Donkey Kicks
2 sets of 12 each leg

Single Leg DB SLDL
1 set of 8 slow, controlled reps each leg

Standing Calf
3 sets of 25

Loved it. PT today after work. My LAST SESSION! Yeah. Bad thing is, I ain't well yet....


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 19, 2014)

Well damn where was I.... forum disappears, I'm lost... lol... No but really I ain't done shit. 25 min. cardio each of the last two mornings and that's about it besides my doggie walks. I will get my ass in the gym tonight. Frankly I have been a bit frustrated. I have made 5 orders over the last couple months, and how many TDs have I received...... 2, that is kinda sad. I was happy to get one the other day, finally, it ain't nothing big, but I will post porn soon, not in position to do it now. But this shit is frustrating, my money out there floating around in someone's pocket and I have nothing to show for it. Beyond that my workout was supposed to be chest, shoulders, and back.... well my shoulder is sore as shit so it's like what is better.... rest it or push it, I feel so lost on that point sometimes, the rehab/rest pendulum, what is best on any given day to get me better faster? It all left me feeling tired, down, and just kinda lost, I stumbled through the grocery store picking up some chicken, veggies, the usuals, then all of a sudden found myself in the beer aisle.... uh oh... bought a 6 pack, went home, did a few 12oz curls and got baked with pine trees..... wtf.... who knows, I felt pretty damn good for a while though. So back on course.

My plan for tonight is to pin some stuff and head to the gym and get that workout in I was supposed to hit last night. My shoulder feels better this morning so I should be good to go at it some. I am trying to get answers on one of my missing TDs, getting that would help the attitude also, bad as I hate to admit it. But all in all I am well and in good spirits today. It's a new day, let's see what we can make of it.


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 19, 2014)

Ready to see you posting about throwing around some heavy weights! Hang in there. 


Sent from outer space


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 19, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> Ready to see you posting about throwing around some heavy weights! Hang in there.



Ahhh... I didn't know you were on this board too....hey... thanks, it will come back, just gotta, like you said, hang in there, and I will. I just have a tough day here and there but who doesn't...?

Almost forgot, my AMA TD from the other day... I have so far just been doing 2iu every morning first thing, and 2 additional iu on training days preworkout. Probably bump it up if I get my hands on more soon.











I had a pretty good workout tonight, I'll post details of it later, probably tomorrow.


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 20, 2014)

So it's like this now. 100mcg T4 and 2iu GH, 25mg Ralox first thing every morning (my damn gyno prone boobs, lol), upped the Aromasin to 25mg also, try to tame them back down. Pinned 250 Sust last night. So I have been doing 750 ew on some form of Test. My Proviron is gone till I get my TD, so that got interrupted, I have been taking an IML tab each day to kinda fill the gap until it comes, either EpiTren or a Super DMZ 3.0. Additional 2iu GH preworkout on training days.

Weigh-in: 209.2. Bang, it's climbing now.

Last night (shoulder rehab and stretching done throughout):

Incline Smith Bench - super slow controlled reps
bar x 20 x 2 sets
95 x 20
115 x 20
135 x 15
155 x 15
165 x 14

Superset Flat DBs with Parrillo Dips
30s x 20 - 12 dips
40s x 20 - 12 dips
50s x 15 - 12 dips
55s x 15 - 12 dips

Cable Crossovers
3 sets, reps: 35,25,25

Behind the Neck Press
bar x 15 x 2 sets
65 x 15 x 2 sets - boom, first time I put some weight on, actually didn't feel too bad, I was shocked, and happy, lol, happy with a 10 on each side, lol....

Superset DB Side Laterals with Front Raises
4 sets, pyramid up, ended with the 25s and did 20 reps each way on all

Shoulder Rows, similar to face pulls
4 sets of 15-20

Assisted Pull UPs
assistance weight getting lighter each week
3 sets of 12

Rvs. Close Grip Pulldowns
3 sets of 15

Bent Rows - these are tough on my shoulder believe it or not but I finally added a tad of weight
135 x 15 x 2 sets
155 x 15
165 x 15

That's all folks, I gotta get my ass off to cardio this morning, and then work.


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 21, 2014)

Just a quickie this morning. Weigh in: 211.4. Holy.... GH is definitely having an effect. Fat fingers, sleeping like a rock, the initial water weight gain, etc. No training last night, 25 min. fasted cardio this morning, Arms & Legs after work today. I think I have one of my little missing TD situations straightened out, so once I get it I will switch back to fat burn mode before I reach stay puft marshmallow man status, lol, I am just now starting to see little changes in the mirror, a little puffy, slightly less ab definition, so this switch should time out well. I am at a much higher caloric environment from which to return to fat burning which was the goal.


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 21, 2014)

Sitting down finally... busy day... good day..., let's see, wake up, empty dishwasher, make coffee, pin GH, swallow various ai and research chems, coffee, emails, cardio, shower, pack up meals, workout gear, work day at the gym, train after closing, it's 24 hour so it's cake, grocery shopping, didn't wander into the beer aisle although I am drinking one right now.. lol.., walk the doggie, and now relaxing in my log. Sucking ass at fantasy football today. I did train, as I said.. lol..

Skinny Rope Pressdowns superset with Straight Bar Cable Curls
5 sets - pyramid up - reps: 35,30,25,20,20

Overhead Cable VBar Presses superset with DB Curls
3 sets - pyramid up - reps: 20 all sets

Pronated Kick Backs superset with Preacher Curls
3 sets - pyramid up - reps: 15 all sets

You'll notice lately I have been doing almost all cable and light DB work on triceps, it's my shoulder, almost every free weight movement for tris, painful, so I am staying away until further healing happens...TBC...

Seated Leg Curls
4 sets - pyramid up - reps: 20,20,16,12

Squats - Explosive - 45 sec rest
bar x 8 x 2 sets
135 x 8
185 x 5
225 x 2
245 x 2
265 x 2 x 8 sets

Deads - 2" off floor
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 3
335 x 3

Horizontal Leg Press
4 sets of 15

Until tomorrow.....


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 22, 2014)

25 min. fasted cardio this morning. weigh-in: 213.4. Boom. Continuing to rise... No training tonight, more meal prepping, long doggie walk in the woods cause we kinda did a skimpy one yesterday, pin some gearz. Sore from yesterday's session, good sore. Should have my next TD by Thursday so eat up until then and get ready to tighten the reigns, looking forward to it actually.... strange creatures of habit we are...


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 23, 2014)

25 min. fasted cardio this morning. weigh-in: 212.4. Chest, Shoulders, Back tonight. Pinned nothing last night. Had the worst headache, non stop, thank God it's gone this morning. I mean I don't usually get headaches and this was a bad one. Not sure what brought it on but I barely got a few meals prepped then spent most of the evening laying there with an ice pack on my head. Took a couple aspirin before bed. Now looks like my TD will be Friday or early next week... so we'll continue to get fat until then... lol.. not really... well sorta... .


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 23, 2014)

Well I checked my pride at the door tonight, did light mind muscle connected chest shoulders and back, and here is how I currently look upper body wise. Hairy. Lol. I have tried to rebuild a bit of my chest and shoulders with basically grandma weights and high reps. I think I have made at least a little progress. I wanted to get at least one pic in while fat before I return to fat burning. I have gained roughly 14 lbs. over the last 23 days....


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 23, 2014)

crawfBigG said:


> Well I checked my pride at the door tonight, did light mind muscle connected chest shoulders and back, and here is how I currently look upper body wise. Hairy. Lol. I have tried to rebuild a bit of my chest and shoulders with basically grandma weights and high reps. I think I have made at least a little progress. I wanted to get at least one pic in while fat before I return to fat burning. I have gained roughly 14 lbs. over the last 23 days....



Wow!


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 24, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> Wow!



Is that a good Wow?


25 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weigh-in: 212.4. I guess things have finally leveled off. Pinned 250 Sust, 25mg Aromasin, 4iu GH ( two injections ), 50mg Ralox, 1 Super DMZ 3.0 rounded out the anabolics yesterday. My workout from last night was this:

20 min. rehab work for shoulder

Bench Press superset with Parrillo dips
2 warm up sets then 4 working sets, no dips with the warm ups sets, used about the same weight as last time I did BP but was more deliberate with the top end squeezing of the pecs

Flye Machine
4 sets - 40, 35, 26, 26

Incline DBs
3 sets - pyramid up - 15 reps on all

Behind the Neck Press
4 sets - super light but this movement is coming along, not nearly as painful as before

Superset Side Laterals with Front Laterals
4 sets - 20 reps all around all sets

Rear Delt DB Swings
3 sets - pyramid up

Wide Grip Pulldowns
4 sets - 15 reps

Dead Stop Smith Bent Rows
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 8
275 x 6
315 x 6

That's all folks. Went home and had 4 slices of Ezekiel toast with grilled chicken breast and mustard, then one of my homemade Protein Powder Brownies. I have been on this kick lately, which is dumb really but I eat like 100 grams of protein in my post workout, pre-bed meal. Overkill for sure but I'm very hungry at that time, it satisfies and I don't wake up two or three hours later hungry.


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 24, 2014)

it's a good wow.


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 25, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> it's a good wow.



Well thank you! :bounce:

25 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weigh-in: 212.4. Steady as she goes again. No training last night. Should get in there tonight. I am thinking about switching routines, I might start tonight, or maybe next week. Same with focus. Probably switch to fat burn next week too. I won't change much at first. Keep cardio the same, maybe ramp the intensity a bit cause right now I am just leisurely riding a recumbent bike ed, just trying to curb fat gain and clear up space for glycogen storage from all the carbs I'm eating. I have carbs in all meals right now, so I would say at first I'll just drop from the last meal to get started. Then when my intra workout HBCD/HydroCasein combo runs out, that will be more carbs dropped, probably just switch to BCAAs or something. I just took care of a bunch of normal life stuff last night, dog to vet, bills, etc. I did prep some food and pack some meals up:






Will switch compounds when my TD comes in too. No more high test, may stay with the Aromasin, I think I have found the sweet spot with it, although with Proviron coming back into the fold I may be able to drop that down. I am gonna run the XXX blend from Abaxen for a while and see how that treats me.


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 26, 2014)

25 min. fasted cardio this morning. I did not go to the gym last night. Just wasn't feeling it. Took my dog for a very long walk which was nice, did some laundry, and not much else. I tortured myself with no carb meals the rest of the evening, lol. It showed on the scale this morning: 210.4. My right ass cheek is sore as hell from my last Sust injection, damn, I think I had a muscle twitch as the pin went in which happens occasionally. Man it is sore, starting to feel a little better now 3 days later. So we'll try it again tonight. I really don't let missing a day eat at me that much though. As long as I stick to my diet. I get the guilt when I compound the situation with eating stuff I'm not supposed to, or drinking, or many other bad things I have been known to venture into in the past... lol.. let's not go there. I did look through a bunch of my training material I have compiled over the years searching for a new program to adhere to for a bit. I like what I have been doing but the workouts are very long and I want to return to cutting. I want to be able to do some cardio after my weights at night along with the morning session, so I was looking for something with shorter sessions and more frequency. I stumbled across a Mark Dugdale article from the MDD site, I think I like the layout for training split it has. It is 7 days a week, no off days. I will not do that, but I may follow the template and incorporate off days as I need them. We'll see if that plan still feels right this evening.


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 26, 2014)

Very interested in what you come up with...


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 26, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> Very interested in what you come up with...



Cool, well.... here ya go:

Yeah let's roll with the plan. So it looks like this on paper (Mark Dugdale 2012 Off Season): 

Monday 5:30PM &#150; quads and hamstrings (heavy)
Tuesday 5:30AM &#150; abs and calves
Tuesday 5:30PM &#150; chest and shoulders (heavy)
Wednesday 5:30AM &#150; back (heavy)
Thursday 5:30PM &#150; quads and hamstrings (light/explosive)
Friday 5:30AM &#150; chest and shoulders (light/explosive)
Saturday 10AM &#150; biceps, triceps, calves and abs
Sunday 6AM &#150; back (light/explosive)

I ain't doing it like that. 7 days a week when bodybuilding is your job.... sure  . For me, it ain't happening...  . So I will follow the split but work in off days when I need them.

Gearz, if I get my TD soon and my wallet agrees with the rest of the gameplan...

XXX Blend - 1mL M,W,F

1mL =

Testosterone Propionate 75mg
Trenbolone Acetate 75mg
Masteron Propionate 75mg

then after that vial is gone switch to just Tren A and Mast P, no test, I gotta try this out, and maybe some winni or tbol...

continue with the GH, hopefully..

So tonight I did finally get back to the gym. I picked up on the Saturday workout from the split above since Chest, Shoulders, and Back was my last workout.

Superset Rope Pressdowns with Cable Curls - I start with this way too often
4 sets - reps: 50, 40, 30, 20 both exercises

Superset Smith Close Grips with BB Peak Curls
4 sets

Superset DB Overhead Extensions with Seated DB Curls
3 sets

Superset Cable Kickbacks with Cable Cross Body Hammers
2 sets

Leg Press Calf cause I'm lazy, the pin loaded one at that... lol
4 sets of 20

Roman Chair Sit Ups
4 sets of 15

Felt good, time to eat something!


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 27, 2014)

25 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weigh-in: 210.4. Forgot to mention I pinned 100 Test C, 125 Sust last night, 25mg Aromasin, 1 EpiTren, Ralox, T4, 4iu GH split. Not much to say today. Work. No training. Family day. We will go out to lunch after I get off, then I think we are going to some outlet malls to shop for winter clothes for our little girl, well not so little these days. I am going to look for some new shoes. Looks to be a nice day so it should be kinda fun. When we get home I'm sure I'll get the doggie out too. Have a great Saturday!


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 28, 2014)

Got my lazy ass to train today when I got off work. No cardio this morning. Weigh-in: 213. No drugs or pinning what so ever today. Ate everything I could get my hands on last night. It's time. Tighten it back up time, TD or no TD. So par for the split above, back, light/explosive. Light is a relative word in Meadows workouts, lol. Got some cardio in afterward.

Meadows Rows
2 warm up sets
3 solid sets of 8

Supported Rows
5 sets, 12,12,10 x 3

Ultra Wide Stretch Pulldowns
4 sets of 12

DB Shrugs, 3 sec pause at top of each rep
3 sets of 12

Conv. Deads - dead stop on all reps, no bouncing
135 x 6
185 x 5
225 x 3
275 x 3
315 x 3 x 5 sets, minimal rest, get em done as fast as you can

20 min. Elliptical

Love it.


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 29, 2014)

25 min. fasted cardio this morning. Kicked it up a little, got more mileage in during the same time frame. Weigh-in: 213. Cut carbs out of last meal. Slightly smaller portions carbs per meal. Resumed protocol on all drugs. Praying my TD is in the mail today. This is try number two, this one don't land I'm moving, lol, somebody is collecting my stuff somewhere.... lol... training tonight, not sure yet, we'll see.


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 30, 2014)

25 fasted cardio this am. Weigh-in: 210.6. Folks, I got my little TD. I always go little because my wallet is little. I chip away at my physique in more ways than one, lol.

AbaXen:







So they are right on time actually. I pinned one mL of the XXX last night. Smooth. NO Pip. Increased Aromasin to 37.5 ed in three doses. I am growing nips a 12yr. old girl would be proud of.... gotta get this shit under control. I have only been on test of late so it's gotta be estro. I'll go up to 50 if I have to. I will do 100mg of the Proviron in 2 doses ed too, stop the OTC DS (SuperDMZ3 & EpiTren). Still doing T4 and GH first thing in the morning 2 iu and 2 iu pre workout on training evenings. Nice training session last night. Legs the day after deadlifting, hmmm, what the hell, let's give it a go.

Lying Leg curls
4 sets of 12, last set was drop set, 12 drop 8 drop 8 then 25 partials, pumped

Leg Press
2 plates total - 20 reps
4 plates total - 15 reps
6 plates total - 10 reps
8 plates total - 10 reps
10 plates total - 10 reps
12 plates total - 10 reps
14 plates total - 10 reps
16 plates total - 10 reps - climb out and do walking lunges, 20 steps each leg

Squats - I could feel the deads when I started doing these so I kept it short and sweet
bar x 8
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 8
275 x 8

Glute Ham Raises
2 sets of 6

Cable Kickbacks
2 sets of 12 each leg

Stretch Hammies on TBar Row, no weight, just 5-6 reps, hold a deep stretch in the bottom

15 minutes pretty high intensity elliptical - over 2500 strides in the 15 min.

I am sore as shit this morning. I did something right, or wrong, not sure.... . Feel good though!


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 1, 2014)

25 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weigh-in: 208.6. The drop of carbs from last meal is doing it's duty. Whizfest all throughout the night. 4.4 lbs. down in 3 days. Meal prep last night, dog walk, laundry, no training. Needed a day to recover anyway. Tonight, some chest and shoulders. Work is crazy, gotta get back.


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 2, 2014)

25 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weigh-in: 208.6. Ate carbs with my last meal last night. Made it to the gym, work ran over so I got there late, didn't get any cardio afterwards but I did get some weights in. Long walk with the doggie too. No pinning, just didn't feel like it, no drugs whatsoever last night.

15 min. therapeutic rotator cuff warm up

Incline Smith superset with assisted Parrillo Dips - did all these reps super slow and controlled and paused in the negative hole, flex and hold in the positive
bar x 20
95 x 15
115 x 12 x 8 dips
135 x 12x 8 dips
155 x 10x 8 dips
175 x 10x 8 dips

6 ways superset with DB OH Presses
2 sets - 10 reps all

Giant Set Side Laterals, Front Laterals, Behind the Neck
2 sets - 15 reps all

Giant Set Pec Flye Machine, Cable Face Pulls, Cable Side Laterals
3 sets - 40-50 reps each set on flyes, 30-40 reps on FPs, 12-15 reps CSLs

Rear Delt DB Swings
2 sets of 20-25 reps

Pretty good pump, shoulder is still weak, I am inching along like a snail, but like bar belle quote I saw yesterday: It does not matter how slow you go as long as you do not stop. ~ Confucius

Donating blood tonight so no training.


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 2, 2014)

Donation in the books. See ya in 8-10 weeks. I mean this shit is necessary. My RBC count is always high when I get pricked. I feel relaxed after donating, I don't know why that is.

I am rethinking my cycling thoughts. Truth is I got some serious PIP from the XXX. I mean it went in smooth as shit but two days later, well it ain't great. I ain't saying nothing bad about anyone. Hell I've had this happen with pharm grade HRT script cyp. It's probably fine. I'll pin it again as soon as I see this little case I have here goes down fine. But beyond that I'm just thinking ok, why keep buying more shit right now when I got a whole damn cabinet full of gear. You can easily make some great gains or fat loss on just some test, good diet and training. So I'm thinking work in test with the XXX. Extend the life of the vial, save some $$$. Might have something gray in hand soon. How contradictory is that. lol. But yeah, just test, GH, a little XXX on a mild basis, and hard work. Eat right and train is really the most important thing.


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 3, 2014)

No cardio this morning. Weigh-in: 207.4. Off work today. Walked doggie. Just finished training. Pre workout pin: 100 Test C, 112.5 XXX, 12.5 Aromasin, Proviron, Ralox, T4, 3 iu GH.

Meadows Rows
6 sets of 8 each arm

TBar Rows
4 sets of 6-10

Conv. Deads superset with Assisted Chins
135 x 5 and 5 chins
185 x 5 and 5 chins
225 x 5 and 5 chins
275 x 5 and 5 chins
305 x 3 and 5 chins
325 x 3 and 5 chins
345 x 1 and 10 chins

DB Shrugs - 3sec pause at top
2 sets of 20

Pulldown Abs
4 sets of 25

25 min elliptical, pretty high intensity, over 4000 strides

We are going to dinner tonight with some of my wife's co workers. They are pretty cool. Should be fun.


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 5, 2014)

So Friday turned out to be too fun. I got pretty buzzed up and ate everything, lol. Beer is a no-no. I need to stay away. I felt like garbage yesterday.

35min. fasted cardio this morning. Weigh-in: 211.2. Yeah. Feel much better today. So now I am rethinking my training thoughts too somewhat. This split sucks. I mean I'm sure it worked well for Mark Dugdale but the legs after back thing is just not working for me. My low back needs a bigger break in between. So I structured something out of my own head with my goals in mind. I need an f'in chest so that is going to be the core of my efforts. Starting today:

Sunday-Chest, Shoulders
Monday-Legs
Tuesday-off
Wednesday-Chest,Shoulders
Thursday-Back
Friday-Arms
Saturday-off

Yup. I like the looks of that. I usually don't pull out on something this soon but I know my low back. And I know it won't hang with what I'm doing for too long without having a tweak. Not worth it.

So on the subject of gearz. My second pin with the XXX went fine and the large mass that had swelled up from my first shot is pretty much totally cleared now. That is a relief. Just a fluke I suppose. Hit a bad spot or something.


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 6, 2014)

25 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weigh-in: 211.2. Went pretty hard as compared to my recent past on the workout yesterday.

10 min. rotator warm ups

Bench Press - 1 sec pause on chest, big squeeze at top superset with assisted Parrillo Dips
bar x 20
95 x 15
115 x 12 - 12 dips
135 x 10 - 12 dips
155 x 10 - 12 dips
175 x 10 - 12 dips

Incline DBs
30s x 12
50s x 10
60s x 10
70s x 10

Cable Crossovers
4 sets of 25

Behind the Neck Press
bar x 15
65 x 10
85 x 10 x 2 sets

Superset I's and T's and Cable Side laterals
4 sets around 12-15 reps on all

15 min semi high intensity elliptical

Not a whole lot else to say right now. Gotta keep working, takes time to make progress so keep the nose to the grindstone.


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 7, 2014)

Squeezed in legs last night. Knee and low back been feeling a lil' beat up so I kept it light. 25 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weigh-in: 211.2. No pinning other than GH 4iu yesterday. 100mg Proviron, 37.5 Aromasin. Just been trying to let things simmer down a little. Get this gyno under control. I am very gyno prone. Sucks. My Ralox is almost gone, I think I'll just get some good ole Tamox next to finish squashing these nips with. Anyway enough male boob talk.

Superset Band Leg Curls with DB Single Leg RDLs
2 sets

Superset Band Leg Curls with Hip Abduction Machine
2 sets

Superset Split Squats with DB with Standing Calf Raises
SS - 4 sets - pyramid up - reps: 10-12 each leg each set
SC - (tweened it) 3 sets - pyramid up - reps: 15-25

Squats
bar x 8 x 2 sets
135 x 8 - shit just didn't feel right so I switched to fronts

Front Squats - kept this light, knee just feeling a little shaky
135 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 25 - boom, good pump

Superset Roman Chair Sit Ups with Squatting Pull Throughs
3 sets

15 min Elliptical

Loved it. Have been eating like a horse. All clean but my appetite is crazy. I need to take a minute and chart it out and see where I am. Maybe tomorrow. I know my calories gotta be up pretty high, well at least for me. Want to start dropping soon and get the fat loss back in gear. Just haven't seemed to be able to quite get back in that groove just yet.


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 7, 2014)

Oh yeah, and I found this in my box recently, yummm:

Paxton TD.


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 9, 2014)

Yesterday... busy, very busy. On the bodybuilding front I did this. 35 min. fasted cardio. Later a chest and shoulders workout. Pinned .5mL Test C, .5mL XXX, Proviron, switched back to Adex 1mg, Ralox, 4 iu GH, cracked my grey tops!

10 min. shoulder rehab work - warm up

Incline Bench
3 warm up sets super light
115 x 10
135 x 8,8,12

Flat DB Press superset with Parrillo Dips
3 sets - rep range 10-12 on DBs, 10-12 on dips

Cable Crossovers
4 sets - high reps

Behind the Neck Press - went heavier than last week, didn't feel too bad
4 sets

6 ways
3 sets

Shoulders were blasted, a little pain in spots during the 6 ways, so I switched back to chest for one more exercise

Flye Machine
3 sets - high reps, super pump

Pull Down Abs
4 sets of 25

15 min. pretty high intensity elliptical - 2750 strides, this is the old precor models that don't have the hand attachments.

And today so far, 25 minutes fasted cardio this morning. Weigh-in: 211.8. I have just been crushing food, clean food, but a lot, so much for my plan, lol. No but really this last trip to the grocery I bought more towards a lower carb approach for some of my meals so we'll see what happens. Should ease into the shift now. Supposed to do back tonight, let's see how the day goes.


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 10, 2014)

Last night's workout was awesome. Had to start with that, lol. 25 min. cardio this morning. Weigh-in: 210.8. Gearz: GH 4IU, Proviron 50, EpiTren 1 cap, Ralox, T4, that's it. I felt really good at the gym last night, don't really know what sparked it. Felt strong.

Close Grip Pulldowns
5 sets

One Arm DB Rows
50 x 10
70 x 10
85 x 10
100 x 9

Conv. Deads
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 4
275 x 3
315 x 3
335 x 3
355 x 2 - this is where I had planned to stop, but it felt quite easy so....
375 x 1 - this came up easy too, I had plenty more in me but stopped, always been told, keep some in the tank, save it for next time, if you go beyond what you expected, only take it one set past

BB Bent Rows
135 x 10
165 x 8
185 x 8 x 2 sets

Assisted Pull Ups
2 sets of 8 - full rom, squeeze at top

15 min. treadmill

This was the strongest I have felt in a while, I don't know if it's the GH, the gear, the combo, whatever it is I hope it sticks around for a while...


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 10, 2014)

^^^Great work! Don't give too much credit to sups. They don't do diddly without stupid dedication and effort. Way to go brah!


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 11, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> ^^^Great work! Don't give too much credit to sups. They don't do diddly without stupid dedication and effort. Way to go brah!



You're right. Looking back I think it may have been the Dan Green videos I had playing in the background all day at work, lol. Love that guy for some reason. He is STRONG. You know, after you watch a human, and not a fat overweight one, but a bodybuilder looking powerlifter pick up 1000 lbs, well, the weights I use seem a little lighter. It's like Ok, if he can do that, I can do better than I've been doing.

35 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weigh-in: 210.8. Did some arms last night. Just really went in and banged some stuff out. No plan or structure, just get as much blood in there as possible. Pinned .75mL XXX, .25mL Test C, Proviron, EpiTren, Ralox, 4iu GH, T4.

Shoulder Rehab Work 10 min.

Cable Curls - sets of 15 pyramid up until can't get 15
6 sets

Decline Close Grips
4 sets

Seated DB Curls
2 sets

Overhead DB Extensions
2 sets

Rope Hammer Curls
2 sets

Rope Pressdowns
2 sets

BB Curls
2 sets

Assisted Dips
2 sets

No cardio. Did the workout with little to no rest between sets. In and out.


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 13, 2014)

25 fasted cardio this am. Weigh-in: 213.4. Boom. Ummm... yeah I haven't instilled the cutting diet fully yet. Can't seem to stay consistent with it so far. I gotta nail it down and get going. With the holidays coming up I want to shed some fat. I keep flirting with the idea of continuing to gain because I have started to get some strength going, but everytime I look in the mirror I'm like yeah, time to switch gears, lol. Make up your damn mind son...

Chest/Shoulders yesterday after work - my shoulder felt a little whacked even before I started, prob should have just rested it or worked something else. But my stubborn ass did the workout anyway..

10 min. rehab work

Bench Press
4 warm up sets
135 x 8
155 x 5
175 x 5
195 x 5 - all sets easy in terms of strength, pain throughout made it tough
155 x 10 x 2 sets
155 x 14

Incline DBs
30s x 12
50s x 10
65s x 10
75s x 10

Flat Cable Flyes
3 sets of 25

DB Rear Delts
3 sets of 20

Behind the Neck Press
bar x 10
bar x 10
65 x 10
85 x 10 x 2 sets

Face Pulls
3 sets of 25

Side Laterals
2 sets of 15

10 min. Treadmill
10 min. Bike

Set up a bunch of meals with lowered carbs in mind yesterday. Should help me to get the ball rolling.


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 13, 2014)

Still I'm feeling a bit unsettled with my training split. I could leg this one out for a while, no prob, but I finally found a Dan Green split today. Most of his stuff is not accessible to the public, well.... someone leaked the basics out. Lol. It would look like this:

Workout 1 - Squat with a secondary movement and accessories
Workout 2 - Pause Bench with a secondary movement and accessories
Workout 3 - Front Squat with lots of accessories
Workout 4 - Pause Bench with a secondary movement and accessories
Workout 5 - Deadlift with a secondary movement and accessories

It's a lot more drawn out but I ain't typing all that. Looks like fun, I'll maybe just have to tone back on the Bench days if I need to. Today would be squats anyway so I could jump right in at the top.


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 14, 2014)

25 fasted cardio as usual. Weigh-in: 210. One day of perfect eating under my belt finally, down 4 lbs., lol. Did the Dan Green template workout 1 last night. Was fun.

Seated Leg Curls to get warm
3 sets

Squats
bar x 8
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 5
275 x 5
315 x 5 x 3 sets

Pause Squats
225 x 5
245 x 5 x 2 sets

Mid Shin Rack RDLs
135 x 8
225 x 6
315 x 6 - felt just a tiny little tweak in my back so I only did one set here, was going to do 3

Wide Pulldowns
3 sets of 12

Seated DB Curls
3 sets of 12

I held back a bit in spots. Reading through the material I found yesterday it said consistency is the key to the program. Not to overtax in one workout to the point you can't effectively come back and hit it hard again right away. So I tried to tone it back just a bit and see how I react in terms of recovery. Makes total sense to me. I mean I have done it. You just crush it one workout, you're like YEAH I'm getting somewhere, then you're so blasted the next few days your workouts suck because you didn't recover well. I am especially going to have to do this with the upper body work and monitor my shoulder closely.

Pinned .75mL XXX, .25mL Test C, Proviron, 1 cap Super DMX 3, Ralox, Adex 1mg, GH 4iu, T4. Finished off my Intra formula so that will disappear from the diet now. Stay the course, hopefully I'm on track now.


----------



## bar_belle (Oct 14, 2014)

crawfBigG said:


> 25 I held back a bit in spots. Reading through the material I found yesterday it said consistency is the key to the program. Not to overtax in one workout to the point you can't effectively come back and hit it hard again right away. So I tried to tone it back just a bit and see how I react in terms of recovery. Makes total sense to me. I mean I have done it. You just crush it one workout, you're like YEAH I'm getting somewhere, then you're so blasted the next few days your workouts suck because you didn't recover well. I am especially going to have to do this with the upper body work and monitor my shoulder closely.



Like this  Weekend Warrior style just doesn't  work well.  Steady hard work. Ohmm.


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 14, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> Like this  Weekend Warrior style just doesn't  work well.  Steady hard work. Ohmm.



Yes this I have learned. Injuries and setbacks are way worse than just pulling back on a set or two or three.


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 15, 2014)

30 min. fasted cardio. Weigh-in: 209.2. I am off today!  I don't know if I mentioned it but starting last week I have went to 4-10 hour days and get Wednesdays off. Like it. Will go to the gym later. Supposed to be DG workout #2, i.e. Chest so we'll see how I feel. May just keep it super light for more healing. I ordered some BPC 157 from BSP. Hoping this stuff along with the GH will help this thing progress a little faster. No training last night, just some rest and laundry, a nice walk with the dog. The woods are beautiful right now. I love Fall.






And then we happened upon this tree...... ummmm..... well... it is what it is, lol.


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 16, 2014)

25 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weigh-in: 210.8. Was able to get the workout in yesterday. My shoulder didn't feel too bad so I got it really warmed up and did just the minimum amount of work to satisfy. Went to massage therapy a couple hours after the workout. Felt great, put me to sleep almost. Ate a tad more calories and carbs than I would have liked yesterday. I made some Jasmine rice instead of the usual brown, and it was so good I went to town.... ooops.

15 min. shoulder rehab work

Pause Bench
3 warm up sets
135 x 5
155 x 5
175 x 5
200 x 5

Close Grips
135 x 5 x 3 sets

Standing Military Press
2 warm up sets
95 x 5
115 x 5 x 2 sets

Cable Crossvers
3 sets of 25-30 reps

Cable Side Laterals
3 sets of 15

Triceps Pushdowns
4 sets of 12-30 reps

16 min. Elliptical

It's gonna be awesome if my shoulder ever returns to near 90-100% and I can actually give an upper body workout hell. This will have to do for now. DG #3 tonight.


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 17, 2014)

25 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weigh-in: 210. DG#3 last night:

Seated Leg Curls
3 sets to warm up

Front Squats
2 warm ups
135 x 6
165 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5 x 2 sets

Roman Chair Sit Ups
3 sets of 15

One Arm DB Rows
40 x 10
60 x 10
80 x 10
100 x 10

GHRs
3 sets of 6

15 minutes Bike

Eating has been really good last couple days. Last night pinned .75mL XXX, .25mL Test C, Provi 50, 1 cap EpiTren, Tamox (Ralox gone), Gh 4 iu, T4, Adex 1mg eod. Stay the course. DG#4 tonight or maybe just cardio, have to see how I feel then, it's a long day ahead.


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 18, 2014)

36 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weigh-in: 208. Hit DG #4 with moderate intensity last night. Well really it kinda sucked. My shoulder was sore going in and I was tired. I muttered through the workout and slipped in just a bit of cardio at the end.

10 min. shoulder rehab work

Paused Bench
2 warm ups
135 x 6
155 x 5
175 x 5
200 x 5 - hurt, easy but hurt a little

Incline Bench
115 x 12
135 x 12 x 3 sets

Side Laterals DBs
4 sets of 20

Rope Pressdowns
4 sets of 20

One Arm Cable Curls
3 sets of 15

15 min. Bike

Got it in is about all I can say about this one.  Started my BPC 157 shoulder injections last night, hopefully this stuff works as described.


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 19, 2014)

No cardio this morning. Slept in for some much needed rest. Weigh-in: 209.4. Woke up with a kink in my low back however, it hung around most of the day, feels quite a bit better now. Must have slept in a funny position or something. It messed up my workout some, but I still got some good work in. Pinned .75mL XXX, .25mL Test C, Provi 50, Tamox 20 mg, Gh 2 iu, T4, Adex 1mg, BPC 157 325 mcg. So after work today I did this:

Lying Leg Curls
3 sets

Deadlifts
135 x 8
185 x 5 x 3 sets - I just couldn't get the kink out of my low back, shit felt funny even at this weight so I just put it up

Assisted Wide Pull Ups
4 sets

Close Grip Pull Downs
4 sets

DB Rear Laterals
4 sets

Overhead Tricep Extensions
4 sets

Cable Tri Kickbacks
3 sets

Good Old Fashioned Sit Ups
3 sets

30 min. Cardio


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 20, 2014)

Good Morning. 25 min. fasted cardio. Weigh-in: 208.4. Slept well, feel pretty good so far today. Low back still a bit funky feeling. Looks like an altered workout again tonight. I'll just do more cardio or something. Always somewhere you can shift the focus. Feel like I finally have my diet on track pretty good again. I didn't really get way off but every time I make a change it seems it takes a couple weeks to get it solidly in place. So not a ton to say, stay at the wheel and do the work.


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 21, 2014)

25 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weigh-in: 206. Only ate a chicken breast with reduced sugar ketchup and a tablespoon of natural pb after workout last night. The scale reflects that. Trying to dwindle the carbs down. Don't feel like garbage yet I'm sure it will set in soon, lol. Looking a bit flatter for sure.

So last night, legs with tweaked low back training:

Single Leg DB RDLs
3 sets

Hip Abduction Machine
3 sets

DB Split Squats
3 sets

Leg Press superset Leg Press Calves
3 sets

Preacher Curls - just for the hell of it...
3 sets

20 min. Cardio - med-high intensity

Hungry as shit today. Bout to eat my second meal even though it ain't time yet.... I have to starve to lose fat unfortunately, maybe I should try DNP, just kidding...


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 22, 2014)

36 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weigh-in: 204.2. I was kinda surprised I dropped again. I ate a little something extra before bed last night too. Guess the lowered carbs is really starting to kick in. Me staying in control for the most part is probably what it is, gotta keep going. Stay disciplined. No training last night. Going to the gym here in a few hours. Chest and Shoulders. Be back soon.


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 22, 2014)

Felt really good today. However my shoulder is now blasted from the workout I did. I don't know if that thing is ever going to heal up. I'm thinking I may just give the flat bench up as an exercise. It seems to be the one that gives my shoulder the greatest stress. But besides that all is really good.

10 min. shoulder prehab

Pause Bench
4 warm up sets
165 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 5

Regular Bench superset with Parrillo dips (assisted)
185 x 12 - 12 dips
185 x 11 - 12 dips
185 x 9 - 12 dips

Standing Military Press
2 warm up sets
115 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 8

Shoulder Rows (cable) superset with Side Laterals
3 sets

Flye Machine
3 sets

Rear Delts superset with Stretch Push Ups
3 sets

25 min. Cardio

Pinned .5 mL Test C, .5 mL XXX, Proviron 50, 2 iu GH, T4, 1mg Adex, Tamox. Took a few pics before I jumped in the shower today just messin' around. I have been pretty clean with the diet the last two weeks and slightly increased cardio. I need to keep this shit locked down. Burn some more fat off.


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 23, 2014)

25 min. fasted this morning. Weigh-in: 205.2. Some legs and stuff tonight, more cardio hopefully, it's early, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 24, 2014)

Well let's see. I have barely slept. Been to the gym twice since work yesterday. No weigh-in. So it went, leave work, walk dog, lift, cardio, try to sleep, up frustrated, back to the gym, light pump workout, cardio, now back at work!

Lying Leg Curls
4 sets

Front Squats
3 warm ups sets
165 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
240 x 5

Walking DB Lunges
3 sets

DB Weighted Back Extensions
3 sets

Roman Chair Sit Ups
3 sets

Leg Extensions
2 sets

25 min. Cardio

Sleep - 3 hours

Arms and Shoulder Rehab Work

I just did about 10 sets for triceps and biceps, got a great pump, then spent about 15 minutes stretching and doing rehab movements for my shoulder

30 min. Cardio

Tonight - go home, walk dog, and then not jack shit...... rest.....


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 25, 2014)

Took it pretty easy last night. Got a good night's sleep. 40 min. cardio fasted this morning. Weigh: 205.2. Nothing big on the bodybuilding front for today. Mostly just a free day, work 5 hours at the gym, spend some time with the family after I get off. Have a good meal. Have a good Saturday folks!


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 26, 2014)

No cardio this morning. Sleep. I feel good. I have really rested up over the last two days. Weight: 207.8. I had a higher carb day yesterday also. A cheat meal of sorts at a Mexican place, although it consisted of some really good food for the most part. Later I made a big pot of rice and cooked up some flounder I had in the fridge and over the course of the rest of the evening ate it all. About 4 cups of Jasmine rice and 1.5 lbs. of fish and a gargantuan salad. My shoulder still sucks ass but some of the other aches and pains I had going on feel not too bad this morning so far.

My shoulder just ain't ready for what I have been putting it through the last couple of weeks. I'm going to have to tone it back. It's not recovering, even with all I'm doing to help it along pharma wise. I'm thinking on those days that are designated for chest and shoulders, I'll just do some arms and shoulder rehab work, play around with DBs and machines only for chest and see if I can find some stuff that doesn't negatively affect my recovery so much. I fucking hate to give in to anything but the fact is, my shoulder is weak and the training of it at certain angles and with too much resistance is a detriment right now.... 

On a brighter note, be doing some back after work today, and probably some cardio too! Speaking of which I better get my ass pinned and in the shower...


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 27, 2014)

25 min. fasted cardio this morning. I felt awesome doing cardio today, don't know why, I wanted to go much longer but had to get ready for work. Seems like at times ya just get in that zone for some reason. Weigh-in: 203. I think just mostly water weight dropped, I was pissing all night. Every hour on the hour. And not just a dribbler, these were big leaks, lol. Probably the passing of the sodium bomb that was that Mexican feast I had Saturday afternoon. Pinned .5 mL Test C, .5 mL XXX, Proviron 50, 2 iu GH, T4, 1mg Adex, Tamox before I headed to work yesterday. I'm really just running about 400mg of stuff per week, plus the orals to sum it up simply.

Lift on Sunday afternoon was good. Got a PR for Conv. Deadlift, 385. I have done 440 Sumo. It's not shit I know but for me it was a milestone and considering I'm cutting, I'll take it! Thing is my lower back was feeling funny all day just like last week. I just got as warm as I could, stretched some and went after it.

Single Leg DB RDLs
3 sets

Single Leg Glute Bridge
3 sets

Hip Abductor Machine
3 sets

Conv. Deads
135 x 6 x 2 sets
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5
315 x 3
335 x 3
355 x 1
375 x 1
385 x 1 - PR

Assisted Pull UPs
3 sets

One Arm DB Rows
4 sets

30 min. Treadmill

Loved it. Next week 395 hopefully, my damn back need to feel good on Sunday, damn... anywho, I recorded these just for the hell of it..


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 28, 2014)

25 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weigh-in: 202. Feeling flat and small. Although at the gym last night I felt great. A gunz workout with cut-up shirt on always gets the ego going, lol. So I followed my own advice and did arms with just a smidge of shoulder and chest work, and nothing that caused pain.

10 min. shoulder rehab work

DB Curls superset with Rvs. Grip Pressdowns
3 sets

Barbell Curls superset with Band Tri Extensions
3 sets

Giant Set: Cable Hammer Curls, Cable Tri Kickbacks, and Cable Side Laterals
3 sets

Rope Hammer Curls superset with Rope Pressdowns
1 set

Shoulder Rows superset with Side Laterals
3 sets

Stretch PushUps superset with Flye Machine
2 sets

20 min. Cardio full throttle

Loved it, loved it, did not want to leave truthfully....


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 29, 2014)

Bulldozed 40 min. fasted cardio this morning. Have been enjoying cardio lately, something wrong with me... lol. Weigh-in: 200.8. No training last night, legs later today. Just pinned .5 mL Test C, .5 mL XXX, EpiTren 1 cap, 2 iu GH, T4, Letro 1mg, Tamox. I have been working in a tad bit of Letro every other day, alternating with the Adex 1mg eod, along with the Tamox to smash this bit of gyno, it is starting to make a difference. I'm glad, I was starting to think I might need to invest in a couple bras... lol. Truthfully though, it was the worst gyno I have ever had. Tren is very effective for me, but my nips start tingling just looking at the vial, it's nuts. I have always been able to get it under control, hope that never ends. Really I need to get better at never letting it get started. I'll figure it out eventually. Be back later today ...


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 30, 2014)

25 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weigh-in: 199.4. Had a good workout yesterday, I didn't make it back to the boards to post, so here goes:

Single Leg DB RDLs
3 sets x 12 reps

Supermans
3 sets x 15 reps

Single Leg Glute Bridge, foot elevated
3 sets x 12 reps

Anderson Squats from below parallel
135 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 6
275 x 5
315 x 5

Pause Squats
135 x 6
185 x 5
225 x 5
250 x 5
275 x 3
300 x 3

Bulgarian Split Squats
3 sets of 12-15 reps each leg

DB SLDL
65s x 10
80s x 8
95s x 8
105s x 8

30 min. cardio

Loved it. My weight continues to drop, it's crazy. I am not really even trying that hard, or suffering. Just continuing to eat clean. Halloween should throw a big wrench into that, we'll see....


----------



## bushmaster (Oct 30, 2014)

Haven't forgot about what I owe you big man.  It's coming very soon!  Keep up the great work!


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 30, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Haven't forgot about what I owe you big man.  It's coming very soon!  Keep up the great work!



Hey Bush, haven't heard from you in some time. Man I had just blown the whole thing off. I didn't lose that much. I, by chance, saw your thread on IMF this morning. I'm talking the thread named Bushmaster. I really just wish you the best in getting all your affairs back in order. Really man, I hope shit improves, maybe it already has I don't know. I'm just sayin' good vibes sent your way.

Now if it does come I can't say that I wouldn't be pumped, hell yeah. I think I am starting to find my way. I have been on a good roll lately besides my shoulder, but things in the gym and body composition are doing good and I'm lovin' it. Anything that contributes to that is a great thing. I also want to thank you for the advice and tips you've provided me with in the past. Thanks.


----------



## bushmaster (Oct 30, 2014)

crawfBigG said:


> Hey Bush, haven't heard from you in some time. Man I had just blown the whole thing off. I didn't lose that much. I, by chance, saw your thread on IMF this morning. I'm talking the thread named Bushmaster. I really just wish you the best in getting all your affairs back in order. Really man, I hope shit improves, maybe it already has I don't know. I'm just sayin' good vibes sent your way.
> 
> Now if it does come I can't say that I wouldn't be pumped, hell yeah. I think I am starting to find my way. I have been on a good roll lately besides my shoulder, but things in the gym and body composition are doing good and I'm lovin' it. Anything that contributes to that is a great thing. I also want to thank you for the advice and tips you've provided me with in the past. Thanks.


I will come through. I have been working on it every day since it all went down. Truth is I am not even on test. Just hcg to stay somewhat normal. Bicep is now out of a cast and I start physical therapy in 3 days. Can't wait!  Fuck bodybuilding. It's what caused this injury. Now I play semi pro football.


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 30, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> I will come through. I have been working on it every day since it all went down. Truth is I am not even on test. Just hcg to stay somewhat normal. Bicep is now out of a cast and I start physical therapy in 3 days. Can't wait!  Fuck bodybuilding. It's what caused this injury. Now I play semi pro football.



Bodybuilding is kind of a turmoil causing type of addiction for real. You give and give and give and besides looking good get not really much back. I, at this point, am still hooked.... Well cool on the Football thing, best of luck!


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 31, 2014)

25 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weigh-in: 199.4. Did some Arms, and a lil' chest and shoulders last night. Felt a little drained yesterday, hell I still do. Maybe I jumped the gun a bit on the not suffering part cause all of a sudden I do feel it. It's all good though. I will be taking the next two days off of the weights and just doing a bit of cardio. Trick or Treating tonight, and the usual Saturday off. I am sure I'll feel rejuvenated by Sunday.

Preacher Curls superset with Decline Close Grips
4 sets each

DB Hammer Curls superset with DB Overhead Extensions
3 sets each

At this point I just like went into a non stop work mode giant set kinda thing....

Rope Pressdowns, One Arm Cable Concentration Curls, Stretch Push UPs, Cable Side Laterals

I don't know how many sets or reps I did, I just kept working nonstop till I couldn't really do anymore.... I would guess about 3-4 sets of each, reached failure on a couple things, some drop sets, whatever, just trying to get a mega pump and succeeded...

DB Rear Delts
3 sets

20 min. Cardio


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 1, 2014)

42 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weigh-in: 199.8. Nuttin' going on today really. Work, out to lunch later, birthday party tonight for little girl's friend, if I go. Just gonna get this work day in, have a higher calorie recovery day and get some rest.


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 2, 2014)

30 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weigh-in: 202.8. Crushed some calories yesterday. Felt pretty decent rested wise today, low back for some reason whenever I get a long sleep, I wake up and it is whacked, just tight and stuff. As was the case today, I got nine hours last night, a small miracle for me. I still went to deadlifting again today regardless, it's a shame my low back felt a little kinked cause stuff was coming off the floor real easy. I recorded again but I'll get to that later.

Single Leg DB RDLs
3 sets

Single Leg Glute Bridge
3 sets

Hip Abductor Machine
3 sets

Conv. Deads
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 5
275 x 5
315 x 3
345 x 3
365 x 1 
385 x 1
395 x 1 - PR

Assisted Pull UPs
3 sets

Seated Rows
3 sets

Close Grip Pulldowns
3 sets

Pull Down Abs
3 sets

30 min. Cardio

Pinned .5 mL Test C, .5 mL XXX, Proviron 50, 2 iu GH, T4, 25mg Aromasin, Tamox, broke the fat burner caps back off the shelf today. I'm grind out another week or two and see how I feel then. I'll prob change gears at that point. Probably just go back to HRT doses, let my blood chill out, continue with GH, increase calories and just try to lift hard, eat clean, eat a lot.


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 3, 2014)

Got up at 2:45am this morning so I could ramp up the cardio a little longer on my 10 hour days. So 35 min. fasted this morning. Weight: 199.4. My weight and look have leveled off, time to change something. Instead of less food, I choose more cardio. Some Upper Body work tonight and of course cardio. Here's my Deads from yesterday:


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 4, 2014)

35 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weight: 199.6. Well boys I'll be going damn near natty starting now. I talked with my HRT rep last night and he's ready to get the bloods done ASAP. Mine expire at the end of the year. I will stall for bit for sure so my blood can regulate some. Prob just dose about 125mg script Test C ew and blast some HCG eod. Hell it won't be bad. It's actually kinda cool I can just jump in now and get it over with. Then the sooner I can have the green light again. Decent little workout last night, I powered through it in record time, basically barely rested at all between sets.

Seated Calf
2 sets of 50

Standing Calf
3 sets of 20

Barbell Curls superset with Angled Push Ups off the racked bar
4 sets

Rope Hammer Curls superset with Flye Machine
3 sets

Cable Side Laterals superset with Cross Body Cable Hammers
2 sets

Cable Rear Delts superset with Stretch PushUps
2 sets

DB Side Laterals superset with DB Skullcrushers
2 sets

I did some other exercises too, I just in a frenzy of sorts seeking the pump and just grabbing and doing whatever to get me there.

25 min. Cardio

Off day today. Will do food prep, laundry, pay bills, etc. All the real life stuff.....


----------



## GiGerman (Nov 4, 2014)

Yeah 
first great workout stuff 
and I had long time ago also a problem with hurts in the muscels and some other parts
just make a small break and let the body take a pause


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 5, 2014)

GiGerman said:


> Yeah
> first great workout stuff
> and I had long time ago also a problem with hurts in the muscels and some other parts
> just make a small break and let the body take a pause



Yes sir....


35 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weight: 199.6. I am done cutting. I am feeling it for real and I'm stalled. Pinned 500iu HCG last night and today, also 100 Test C. 3.3 iu Jins, T4, Tamox, still pluggin the BPC 157 too. So I just feel depleted, it's time to eat. Just got back from the gym.

Upper

Shoulder Rehab Work
15 min.

Decline DB Press
4 sets

Smith Close Grip - limited ROM
4 sets

DB LTEs
4 sets

Meadows Rows
3 sets

6 ways
4 sets

DB Shrugs
3 sets

Barbell Curls
3 sets

20 min. Cardio

Keep plugging away, let's see if we can grow without gearz, lol.


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 6, 2014)

30 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weight: 201.4. I ate a ton of clean food yesterday in an attempt to fill up and get rid of this depleted empty feeling. Energy was pretty good at cardio. Part of my problem this week has been in my head too. I have been dealing with something mentally, and it's been heavy on me, that shit takes it's toll too, maybe worse than physical. Hope I can snap back quickly..... it's a long story. Anyway probably some legs tonight. My lower back got a tad tweaked on one of the sets of Meadows Rows yesterday so I may be taking it semi easy tonight. It's all good though. It's a marathon, not a sprint, but you have to be in the race to participate!


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 7, 2014)

30 min. fasted cardio to start the day as usual. Forgot to weigh in this morning? Like I said I got a lot of shit on my mind, lol, but it's all good. Workout last night kinda sucked, I had to take it real easy, my low back on the left side is stiff as can be, and is still this morning. I just went through the motions, but I would have rather done that than not go at all. Pinned 1000 iu HCG this morning, 1mg Adex, 2 iu Greys Tops, T4, Tamox, Proviron 50. Added carbs back to a couple meals to start the reverse process. So 4 of 6 have carbs now instead of just 2. I'm still hungry tho, it'll catch up soon, it usually does.

Hip Abductor Machine
2 sets

Band Leg Curls
4 sets

DB Squats
4 sets

Squatting Pull Throughs
4 sets

Back Extensions
4 sets

Walking DB Lunges
3 sets

DB Side Bends
2 sets

Glute Bridges
2 sets

20 min. Cardio

Arms and maybe some calves or abs tonight, we'll see what I can do with this back thing.... it'll clear soon.


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 7, 2014)

Freakin' sweet little workout tonight. My back hurt so bad today, all day at work, I was thinking damn should I even go to the gym? I mean I could barely bend over. So I get home and take my dog for a walk, like I always do and I'll be damned the walk just changed everything. My back loosened up and I felt better than I had all day! I'm like hell yeah I'm going to the gym. So I totally thought Arms was next on my split, I was wrong about that, chest again. I'm like OK let's do this shit!

Shoulder Rehab work 10 minutes

Flat DBs
4 sets - last set was 75s nice and slow, pause in the hole on most reps, big squeeze on the pecs at the top, felt not too bad (pain wise), nice pump

Incline Bench Speed Reps
9 sets of 3

Close Grip Pulldowns
4 sets - form strict as shit, lats like balloons...

Cable Crossovers
5 sets

Perfect PushUp
3 sets

Bradfords + 1
3 sets

Giant Set - Front, Side, Rear Laterals
2 sets

22 min. Cardio

This don't look like nothing that groundbreaking but the thing is I worked out without pain, had a great pump and just felt really good.


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 10, 2014)

So 30 minutes fasted cardio each of the last 3 mornings, no lift on Saturday, just worked, went to a Mexican restaurant and ate everything. Followed that up with the movies and a huge popcorn of which I ate every crumb, lol. Saw Gone Girl. Sunday, work, lift, grocery, cook, eat sleep and here we are again. Did some arms and calves yesterday. Back starting to come out of the gutter, I hope so cause I'm spozta Squat tonight I think, I'll have to check. Pinned 1000 iu HCG yesterday, GH at 2iu most days, still on greys, T4, Tamox, some Proviron still. Feel pretty damn good still for barely no gearz of late. Anyway here is what I did yesterday:

Rope Pressdowns superset with EZBar Curls
5 sets

Overhead Rope Extensions superset with DB Curls
4 sets

One Arm Rvs. Pressdowns superset with Barbell Curls
4 sets

Push UPs superset with DB Concentration Curls
2 sets

Standing Calf Raises
4 sets

20 min. Cardio

Keep on grinding, actually I love this shit, it's not a grind, it's a privilege.


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 11, 2014)

30 min. fasted cardio. Weight: 200.6. ? Ate my ass off yesterday..... guess I need to eat more, or it could be just the no gearz factor. So my blood draw is next Wednesday, so 9 more days of being natural. I might pin just a touch of test tonight. I did pin another 1000 iu of HCG this morning, along with 2iu GH, Tamox, T4. Good workout last night. I still feel really good so I am glad of that.

Single Leg DB RDLs
2 sets

Hip Abduction Machine
2 sets

Glute Ham Raise
4 sets

Speed Squats
135 x 6
185 x 4
225 x 2
245 x 2 x 10 sets - minimal rest
265 x 1

Front Squats
3 sets - 15,15,12 reps - piston action on these, just pump them out

Serrano Split Squats
3 sets

DB SLDL
4 sets

Pull Down Abs
3 sets

Bird Dogs
3 sets

15 min. Cardio - high intensity

Legs like balloons. Quads and hams are sore this morning. Love it. No training tonight. Resume Wednesday with Upper Body work. Can't wait. Diet has been going really well. Eating clean is just coming so easy lately, I hope that never goes away. The plan I have been following over the past say 6 months has really worked well for me. I am satisfied and just don't even really have any cravings what so ever.


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 13, 2014)

30 min. fasted cardio each of the last two mornings. Weight: yesterday: 197.6, yeah I was shocked like WTF, I ate my ass off yesterday, today: 201.8. That's more like it. I miss gearz!!!! Only another week. Did pin .4mL of Test C on Tuesday evening. That's it till I do bloods. This morning 1000iu HCG, 1mg Adex, Tamox and T4, and 2iu GH. Fun workout yesterday. I met a long time friend of mine I hadn't seen in quite a while and we did some upper body stuff, and talked a lot too but that's ok considering....

Slight Incline DB Press
5 sets

Incline Smith Press
6 sets

Rope Pressdowns
4 sets

Deadstop DB Rows
4 sets

Ys and Ts - superset
3 sets of 10 for each

Shrugs
3 sets

Barbell Curls
3 sets

No cardio afterward, we went Mexican and had lunch and bullshitted some more. It was fun. She has always been a great friend of mine since age 13. Awesome that we still stay in touch. She has competed in Bikini a couple times, done decent on a local level, could do really well if she had the time to give to it. She's still a beast in the gym though. Really. She loves to train and can hang with anyone. Anywho..... tonight is Lower body, should be fun. Can't wait to get work over with and do the shit I love to do.


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 13, 2014)

Snapped a pic of my legs last night after taking a dump, lol. I was sitting there and they looked kinda halfway decent, so.....


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 14, 2014)

30 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weight: 201.8. Six days and counting till I get to pin something...... I feel fine but mentally I'm thinking.... I NEED GEARZ, lol. Got my 405 last night on deads. Didn't record, too many peeps around. And I got yelled at for being too noisy, people just need to train and quit worrying about everyone else, dumbasses!

This is a milestone for me. This is the weight I tore my hamstring on this past January. I switched from Sumo to Conv. after the tear and have been building up to this. I felt a little scared as I stepped in there to do it. It came up incredibly easy really. But I will say, that hammie, it was feeling it as the workout went on, but I'm fine and happy that I conquered that demon. Take that bitch! 

Lying Leg Curls
4 sets

Conv. Deads
135 x 6
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5
315 x 3
355 x 2
385 x 1
405 x 1 - conventional PR
365 x 1 x 4 sets - 20 seconds rest between

Band Good Mornings
4 sets of 20

Weighted DB Back Extensions
3 sets

DB Split Squats
3 sets

Pulldown Abs
3 sets

Glute Bridges
4 sets

1 min. cardio - lol, just wasn't feeling it on the cardio, went home.....


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 16, 2014)

Just finished 30 min. fasted cardio. Cooking up some egg whites, ezekiel toast (dry), I love this meal. Anyway no training over the last couple days. I did my cardio yesterday too but that was it. My shoulder was feeling pretty banged up and just really kind of tired feeling all of a sudden so I took a couple days off. Rest, eat, sleep. Weight: 200.4. Still just doing my HCG eod and GH 2iu, nothing else really, a little Tamox to continue chipping away at my boobs, lol. Can't wait to get my bloods over with on Wednesday. I might train today after work, I'm going to take my stuff and then just see how I feel at the end of the day.


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 17, 2014)

30 min. fasted cardio as usual. Weight: 200.6. HCG 1000iu, 2iu GH, T4, Tamox, 1mg Adex this morning. And that will be all folks till Bloods on Wednesday. I might still hit the GH tomorrow morning, my cardio just ain't the same without it. No but really I am addicted. Did workout yesterday. Nothing hardcore, just a nice little session and some more cardio. I am starting for sure to feel the difference of no gearz. Shit is real now. Pumps, energy, power, recovery it all feels just a tad down. Maybe it's in my head but I don't really think so. I'll be a free man soon enough. I'll probably fly home from the clinic and directly pin a full syringe of Test, lol...... .

0 min. of shoulder rehab cause I'm f'in sick of it, lol...

Incline DBs
25s x 20
40s x 12
50s x 10
60s x 10
70s x 10
80s x 10 - pretty easy sets other then my right shoulder joint vibrating, weak link piece of shit.... HEAL DAMN YOU!!!!!

Stretch Push Ups
4 sets

Assisted Wide Grip Pull UPs
5 sets

Standing Military Press
4 sets

Hang and Swing Rear Delts
4 sets

6 ways
3 sets

20 min. Cardio. Arms and Calves tonight. Yeah... ego boost night!


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 18, 2014)

25 min. cardio this morning. My dog decided he wanted to play in the snow at 3am so I got a little sidetracked, lol. Weight: 202. Got my ego booster arm session in last night. Did not really feel like going but glad I did.

Shoulder rehab work coupled with some sets on a Preacher Curl machine
4 sets

Superset Rope Pressdowns with Cable Curls Straight Bar
4 sets

Superset Assisted Dips with DB Hammer Curls
4 sets

Superset Decline Barbell Tri Extensions with Barbell Rvs. Curls
4 sets

Standing Calf
3 sets of 20

15 min. Cardio

Off tonight. No weights. Meal prep and take care of some normal life stuff. All I know is tomorrow is Wednesday!!!!!


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 19, 2014)

Damn I found 15 minutes to sit down, holy cow what a busy day. No cardio. Weight: 198.4? It went Blood Draw, dropped car off at TD for oil change, rotation, Waffle House steak and eggs, walk to gym, lift, walk back to car, get told I need tires, like I don't know, lol, Home Depot, home, take doggie to park 1.5 mile walk, felt good, have to take him to vet in about .5 hour. Really not bad at all, just busy, I'm good with it. Still haven't pinned anything, lol. I don't even know what I'm going to do.

15 min. PT stuff for shoulder

Incline DBs
25s x 15
40s x 12
60s x 10
70s x 10
80s x 12

Flat DB Flyes - I never do these
20s x 10
30s x 10
40s x 12

Assisted Dips - 60lbs. nice and slow
15, 15, 18

Cable Crossovers
3 sets of 20 - 30es, 40es x 2

Side laterals
15s x 12
20s x 12 x 2

Seated Military
bar x 15
95 x 12
115 x 12 x 2 sets

DB Rear Delts
20s x 12
25s x 12 x 2 sets

Hang. Leg Raises
3 sets of 20

Ball Crunches
3 sets of 20ish reps, abs crushed at this point

Feel good boys. Ready to get to work!


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 20, 2014)

30 min. Cardio fasted this morning. Weight: 200.6. Kept the diet looser yesterday. Had the Waffle House stuff and later made some PB&Js with Ezekiel toast, Krema natty PB and Sugar Free Polaner jelly and just a lot more high quality carbs throughout the day. I ate my fill, put it that way. Pinned 2iu GH, 500iu HCG, 10 mg tamox, t4, 0.5 Adex this morning. Back tonight. I'm ready. Time to kick some mass on! I don't intend on gaining a crap ton of weight, I want it to be quality weight, yeah a little fluff is fine but I'm not going full bore seefood method. You know I really don't exactly know what I'll be eating either, this is also still WIP with Dave. He'll come through very soon though, I know that. TBC.....


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 21, 2014)

30 min. fasted cardio. Weight: 198.6. Crazy, I'm eating the daylights out of stuff too. Whatever. I don't care what the scale says as long as my look improves. Hit back last night, and pinned 200mg Test C, also popped a Super DMZ 3.0 with my preworkout meal. I have a bottle with about 10 caps left, I'm just going to finish them off. Did the usual morning pinning, meds routine today as always. Still haven't received my gear plan, but I was gonna pin something regardless, lol. Did get my diet plan we're going to try for 3 weeks. I'll start Sunday most likely after I go to the store. It is pretty similar to what I was eating but I would say a bit stricter and maybe a tad less calories which has me a bit miffed as we are supposed to be shooting for mass. He said let's just see how this goes and we'll assess from there. Maybe he wants me to get a tad bit leaner before we pile on. It really focuses the carbs around training with intra and post drinks along with the food meals. Seems par for the course these days. I'm just gonna follow the plan as closely as I can if not spot on everything.

Wide Pulldowns
5 sets - 15 reps

Close Grip Pulldowns
3 sets - 15 reps

Supported Row Machine
3 sets - 15 reps

Barbell Bent Rows
3 sets - 15 reps - battled to get 15 on last set

Deadlifts - did them in a rack from as low as I could get it since I got in trouble last week....
3 sets of 20 - but I got 20, 17, 15 cooked

Superset Roman Chair Leg Raises with Crunches on the Floor
3 sets about 20 reps at each exercise

15 min. Cardio - if you want to call it that, my phone was blowing up all throughout the workout so I just turned it off and addressed everything via text from the exercise bike. That tells you how intense it was...lol.

I have to say I am pretty psyched. I have only used one other online coach in the past and it was only for training templates and pointers, some interaction. I have not worked with anyone on this level. Dave is emcompassing every aspect and just feeding me it in bits and pieces so far. Which is cool. It gives you a day or two to wrap your head around it, get stuff implemented before you tackle the next change. But I mean he sends diet, gear, cardio, supp, and workout plans all included. Pretty sweet for the price. Well I got in on a special he was running so I don't even know what the normal price is. I'm not going to expose everything cause I'm sure he would not appreciate that, and also I'm forking out dough for this, no offense.


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 22, 2014)

Bout to go do my cardio. 30 min. fasted. Weight: 197.6. Mass gain, lol, I cant gain an ounce right now, it's crazy. Actually I like it. I don't know if my metab has been this on fire in a LONG time. Hits some arms last night. EpiTren with preworkout meal. Besides that just the usual morning meds/gh ritual this morning.

BARBELL CURLS: 3 SETS 12 REPS

BENT BAR PREACHER CURLS: 3 SETS 15 REPS

HAMMER CURLS: 3 SETS 20 REPS

BARBELL 21?S!: 3 SETS

ROPE PUSHDOWNS: 3 SETS 15 REPS

OVERHEAD DUMBBELL TRICEP EXTENSIONS: 3 SETS 20 REPS

RVS GRIP PUSHDOWNS: 3 SETS 15 REPS

HANGING LEG RAISES: 3 SETS 20 REPS

BALL CRUNCHES: 3 SETS 20 REPS

15 min. half ass cardio

Today...cardio, shower, take dog out, work, lunch with wife, then who knows.....that's a good thing.


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 23, 2014)

Just finished my 30 min. fasted cardio and making breakfast. Starting my new diet plan today. I prepped some stuff last night. Weight: 199.6. Had BW3s yesterday afternoon with wife. Wings, celery with ranch, some of her boneless wings, I always end up eating part of my wife's food, lol. And TVs everywhere with college football on. It was fun. Legs this afternoon after work. I am eager to get all the components of the plan Dave set me up with together and working. Really the only thing left to do is get my gear.


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 23, 2014)

My goal is to survive this training cycle.!.!. Mace I owe you one. How the hell? I just want to improve. I think some guidance will get me there quicker. I used to be totally against roids. My Dad died pretty young and he did a couple cycles. The doctors totally laid part of the blame on that. Anyway it kinda scared the shit out of me, that's why I never tried them cause I was surely around them in years past. I'm rambling. All I can say is it's cool as shit to be making progress at 43. I have a lot of people to thank from these boards for a lot of that progress. Ok I'm done with my speech.....

Here's the latest example. I was walking, or I should say jogging my dog tonight, in work boots, in the rain, after leg workout, and it was f'in awesome. I thought of Mace and the running in steel toe boots. A year or two ago, that shit was not happening for me. I mean double cardio sessions, good workouts and jogging w/ the doggie, I think the slow inclusion of low dose GH has made a world of difference. I can't buy stacks, and if you can't then just milk that shit slowly. Dudes like Ameen Alai love low dosing GH, albeit 4-5 times a day but I hear many say lower doses work well over time and don't overtax the system. Loving this shit! 

My shoulder f'in hurts though, had to get that in...

SQUATS
bar x 15
135 x 15
185 x 15
225 x 15
275 x 12

WALKING LUNGES: 3 SETS 20 STEPS TOTAL PER SET

HACK SQUATS: 3 SETS 12 REPS

LEG EXTENSIONS: 3 SETS 15 REPS

LYING LEG CURLS: 3 SETS 15 REPS

SEATED LEG CURLS: 3 SETS 15 REPS

STIFF LEG DEADLIFTS 3 SETS 12 REPS

ONE LEGGED LYING LEG CURLS 3 SETS 15 REPS

STANDING CALF RAISES: 3 SETS 20 REPS

20 MIN. Half-Ass Cardio - All of a sudden I'm like one of the girls, leisurely riding the bike and texting the whole time, WTF, my e2 must def be up....


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 24, 2014)

30 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weight: 199.6. First day of new diet in the books. I was pretty hungry towards the end of the night. In fact I ate an additional 3-4 oz of chicken after all my eating was supposed to be done for the day. Hongry. Lol. Don't know if the workout (legs) sparked extra hunger or what but if it's going to be like this for 3 weeks I'll be getting leaner not bigger. Either way I don't care really, I'll take either. With Turkey Day coming up I'm sure my weight will get a bump. I'm eating a plate of Thanksgiving Day stuff and some dessert too most likely. I mean it's one meal with family and friends, might as well enjoy it. But besides that I plan on staying on track as much as possible, keeping communication with Dave totally honest and open so he can do his part with precision. The more he knows the better he can direct me. Chest/Shoulders tonight, ready! Be back soon....


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 25, 2014)

30 min. fasted this morning. Weight: 199.6. Chest workout last night was so-so. My shoulder is still feeling a bit banged up so I had to pull back a tad as the workout went along. I felt a bit drained and tired too. In any case I got it in. Pinned 300mg Test C, 112.5mg of the leftover XXX I had, popped EpiTren with preworkout meal. 3iu GH this morning, T4, Tamox, 1mg Adex. Should be swimming in the gear for my planned cycle soon, this is going to be interesting, psyched!

15 min. PT stuff for shoulder

Incline DBs
25s x 15
40s x 12
55s x 10
65s x 10
75s x 10
85s x 10

Flat DB Flyes
25s x 10
35s x 10
45s x 10

Assisted Dips - 60lbs. - these did not feel so good, painful, used limited ROM
12, 12, 15

Cable Crossovers
3 sets of 20 - 30es, 40es x 2

Side laterals
15s x 12
20s x 12 x 2

Seated Military
bar x 15
95 x 12
115 x 12
135 x 11

DB Rear Delts
20s x 12 x 3 sets

Hang. Leg Raises
3 sets of 20

Ball Crunches
3 sets of 20ish reps, abs crushed again

No cardio, felt drained, post workout shake and headed home


----------



## bushmaster (Nov 25, 2014)

crawfBigG said:


> 30 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weight: 199.6. First day of new diet in the books. I was pretty hungry towards the end of the night. In fact I ate an additional 3-4 oz of chicken after all my eating was supposed to be done for the day. Hongry. Lol. Don't know if the workout (legs) sparked extra hunger or what but if it's going to be like this for 3 weeks I'll be getting leaner not bigger. Either way I don't care really, I'll take either. With Turkey Day coming up I'm sure my weight will get a bump. I'm eating a plate of Thanksgiving Day stuff and some dessert too most likely. I mean it's one meal with family and friends, might as well enjoy it. But besides that I plan on staying on track as much as possible, keeping communication with Dave totally honest and open so he can do his part with precision. The more he knows the better he can direct me. Chest/Shoulders tonight, ready! Be back soon....


It's the clean eating.  Most can eat way more than they think and still lose if it's quality foods.  I'm sure you'll get down to near 190lbs or so within the next 3 weeks and then you'll need a decent bump in macros to stabilize, then grow.  Plus you are pretty lean now so your metabolism should be pretty good.


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 25, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> It's the clean eating.  Most can eat way more than they think and still lose if it's quality foods.  I'm sure you'll get down to near 190lbs or so within the next 3 weeks and then you'll need a decent bump in macros to stabilize, then grow.  Plus you are pretty lean now so your metabolism should be pretty good.



Hmmm.... So you think that is his thinking behind this, like he's priming me? I told him about the hunger and he said just stick to the diet for now and we'll assess soon.


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 26, 2014)

30 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weight: 199.6. I am steady over the last 4 days, I guess my body has found homeostasis with the new diet, or Dave pinpointed my maintenance calories perfectly. I know one thing I have the worst gas ever, even my dog doesn't want to be around me.... . No training last night, prepped food, laundry, long walk with the doggie, actually sat down and watched part of a college football game. Back tonight. Might receive my TD today and pin some Tren A, get the ball rolling. We'll see.


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving!

No cardio this morning. I am going to do it after I workout this morning. I'm going to go in early and get one in. Did back last night. Today will pin 300mg Test C, 112.5mg of XXX, T4, Tamox, 2iu GH pre workout, last Super DMZ cap, 1mg Adex. My TD got delayed so prob on Friday. Weigh-in: 199.6. Like clockwork. Dave sent me a new diet, basically just added some more carbs, will start that on Friday.

Wide Pulldowns
4 sets - 15 reps

Close Grip Pulldowns
3 sets - 15 reps

Supported Row Machine
3 sets - 15 reps

Barbell Bent Rows
3 sets - 15 reps - same weights as last week

Deadlifts - 3 sets of 20 - got all of them this time!

Superset Roman Chair Leg Raises with Crunches on the Floor
3 sets about 20 reps at each exercise

Will be doing arms this morning. And more ABs, Dave is annihilating my abs, holy. To all of you that check in here.... have a great holiday!


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 27, 2014)

I think, as usual for T-Day, I ate more than I should've. I only had one gargantuan plate of the food, but this LOAF of pumpkin bread found it's way into my stomach afterward, yeah, all of it.

Crushed some arms this morning though, and abs and a little cardio.

BARBELL CURLS: 3 SETS 12 REPS

BENT BAR PREACHER CURLS: 3 SETS 15 REPS

HAMMER CURLS: 3 SETS 20 REPS

BARBELL 21?S!: 3 SETS

ROPE PUSHDOWNS: 3 SETS 15 REPS

OVERHEAD DUMBBELL TRICEP EXTENSIONS: 3 SETS 20 REPS

RVS GRIP PUSHDOWNS: 3 SETS 15-20 REPS

HANGING LEG RAISES: 3 SETS 20 REPS

BALL CRUNCHES: 3 SETS 20 REPS

30 min. cardio

Went up in weight on a few of the movements, had a great pump, loved it, legs tomorrow.


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 29, 2014)

Bout to go do my morning cardio. 30 min. Did 30 min. yesterday morning as well. Weight: 203.6. I was 204.4 day after Thanksgiving. Boom. Did legs yesterday.

SQUATS
bar x 15 x 2
135 x 15
185 x 15
225 x 15
275 x 15 - only got 12 last week, will go heavier next time if it feels right

WALKING LUNGES: 3 SETS 20 STEPS TOTAL PER SET - went up in weight

HACK SQUATS: 3 SETS 12 REPS - went up in weight

LEG EXTENSIONS: 3 SETS 15 REPS

LYING LEG CURLS: 3 SETS 15 REPS

SEATED LEG CURLS: 3 SETS 15 REPS

STIFF LEG DEADLIFTS 3 SETS 12 REPS

ONE LEGGED LYING LEG CURLS 3 SETS 15 REPS

STANDING CALF RAISES: 3 SETS 20 REPS


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 1, 2014)

30 min. fasted cardio each of the last two mornings. Did some chest/shoulders yesterday afternoon. Diet 100% back on the tracks. Weight: 202.2.

15 min. PT for shoulder

Incline DBs
25s x 15
40s x 12
55s x 10
65s x 10
75s x 10
85s x 10 - much more controlled reps this time through, better pump, I was a little shaky on these last time

Flat DB Flyes - more weight and reps on these this time
25s x 15
35s x 12
45s x 10
50s x 10

Stretch Push Ups - subbed these for the dips, the dips have been too painful
27, 22, 20

Cable Crossovers
3 sets of 20 - big time pump going at this point

Side laterals
15s x 12
20s x 12 x 2

Seated Military
bar x 15
95 x 12
115 x 12
135 x 12 - got one extra rep here over last week, but overall this was much more in control too

DB Rear Delts
20s x 20
25s x 15 x 2 sets

Hang. Leg Raises
3 sets of 20

Ball Crunches
3 sets of 20

Probably the best chest workout I have had in a few weeks. I am still in quite a bit of pain but it was better on this day than the last two times. Hopefully the repeated dosings of BPC 157 on my rat will help my shoulder prevail eventually. It seems to be kicking in a little already. Still awaiting my gear TD to start my cycle, until then I'll just keep with the Test C and XXX combo I have been doing.


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 2, 2014)

30 min. fasted cardio this morning. Did back last night. Also pinned 300mg Test C, 112.5mg of XXX, 1mg Adex, continue with T4, Tamox, 2iu GH every morning. Still no TD. Weigh-in: 203.2.

Wide Pulldowns - went up just a tad on these
4 sets - 15 reps

Close Grip Pulldowns - same weights as last week
3 sets - 15 reps

Supported Row Machine - same weights as last week
3 sets - 15 reps

Barbell Bent Rows
3 sets - 15 reps - same weights as last week

Deadlifts - 3 sets of 20 - same weight as last week

Both the Bent Rows and Deads still felt hard so I just stayed at the same weight.

Superset Roman Chair Leg Raises with Crunches on the Floor
3 sets 20 reps at each exercise

No training tonight. Massage therapy session after work, I need it too, I got a knot in my back just under my right shoulder blade, and that hammie I tore early this year is feeling funny lately too. I'm going to get her to work on those two things. After that, walk doggie and food prep and whatever else pops up, cause something always does, lol.


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 3, 2014)

30 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weight: 201.4. Gunz and Abs tonight. Not much to report right now, other than I think the BPC 157 is starting to kick in. I have been pinning anywhere from 325-650 mcg per day in close proximity to the pain in my shoulder. It is feeling pretty good this morning. Good in relation to how bad it has felt. No where near as good as my healthy one but I'll take any healing I can get. If it can continue to progress like this, I might get somewhere with it. I am only on vial 2 of the 6 I received. We'll see what happens. Also should have my TD tomorrow or Friday, YEAH BUDDY! I'll be kicking things up to 1.5g of gearz from the current 825mg I'm running now ew. I have to say I feel better though than I did just a couple of weeks ago. The 825 is definitely doing it's thing too. Going to donate blood again soon, prob Friday or next Wednesday look to be my best options with my crazyass schedule. With EQ coming on board this is a must imo.


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 4, 2014)

30 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weight: 202.6. Blasted some gunz last night. Was asked point blank by a member of my gym if I am using steroids, lol. Something must be going right.


BARBELL CURLS: 2 warm up sets, 3 SETS 12 REPS

BENT BAR PREACHER CURLS: 3 SETS 15 REPS

HAMMER CURLS: 4 SETS 20 REPS

BARBELL 21?S!: 4 SETS

ROPE PUSHDOWNS: 4 SETS 15 REPS

OVERHEAD DUMBBELL TRICEP EXTENSIONS: 3 SETS 20 REPS

RVS GRIP PUSHDOWNS: 3 SETS 15-20 REPS

HANGING LEG RAISES: 3 SETS 20 REPS

BALL CRUNCHES: 3 SETS 20 REPS

Went up in weight on almost all exercises. Loved it.


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 4, 2014)

Pic time. Trying to catch up to Twisted's Gun Show. Ima put these in my MedLab log when the gearz get here:


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 4, 2014)

Well boys MedLab came through, the eagle has landed:






Bout to pin some of this shit!!!!!!!


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 5, 2014)

30 min. fasted cardio this morning. Did legz last night. Also pinned MedLab 300mg Test E, 300mg EQ , 1mg Adex, continue with T4, Tamox, 2iu GH every morning. Weigh-in: 201.4. Hope Dave bumps my calories more, I sent him a report last night.

SQUATS
bar x 15 x 2
135 x 15
185 x 15
225 x 15
275 x 15 - felt good, prob go heavier next time

WALKING LUNGES: 3 SETS 20 STEPS TOTAL PER SET - went up in weight

HACK SQUATS: 4 SETS 12 REPS - went up in weight

LEG EXTENSIONS: 3 SETS 15 REPS

LYING LEG CURLS: 3 SETS 15 REPS

SEATED LEG CURLS: 3 SETS 15 REPS

STIFF LEG DEADLIFTS 3 SETS 12 REPS - went up in weight

ONE LEGGED LYING LEG CURLS 3 SETS 15 REPS

STANDING CALF RAISES: 3 SETS 20 REPS

Good workout after a long day at work, I think the new gear pinning flipped a switch in my brain that said "you're not tired puss, you're full of new gear, get to work!", lol... legz like balloons! Prob do chest/shoulders later today.


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 5, 2014)

Chest/Shoulders this afternoon.....

15 min. PT for shoulder

Incline DBs
25s x 18
40s x 15
55s x 10
65s x 10
75s x 10
85s x 12 - very controlled, slow reps, couple more than last week

Flat DB Flyes
30s x 15
40s x 12
50s x 10

Stretch Push Ups
28, 23, 22

Cable Crossovers
3 sets of 20

Side laterals
15s x 12
20s x 12
25s x 12

Seated Military
bar x 15
95 x 12
115 x 12
135 x 12

DB Rear Delts
20s x 20 x 3 sets

Hang. Leg Raises
3 sets of 20

Ball Crunches
3 sets of 20

Pinned 100 Tren Ace before workout, .5 Adex later. Pretty good workout. My fucked up right shoulder is always a hindrance of course, but it is what it is until it gets better. Bout to stick some more BPC 157 in there!


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 6, 2014)

30 min. fasted cardio this morning. Went really good. I felt very energetic, pushed it a bit more than usual. I slept good last night, prob had something to do with it. Weigh-in: 201. Off day from weights today. Work, then Christmas shopping with wife, OMG. Wish me luck! Have a good Saturday.


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 7, 2014)

30 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weight: 203.2. Well I survived XMas shopping. Wasn't too bad. Had Mexican for lunch. Ordered a clean dish. Pollo Xochimilco (grilled chicken and shrimp covered with onions, mushrooms and chipolte salsa served with rice and 				   steamed broccoli and carrots.) About to head to work. Will do Back today after work. That's all I got for now.


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 8, 2014)

Par for the course 30 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weight: 202.2. Checked in with Dave, no changes right now, he said let's give it another week, see how things go. Did back yesterday.

Wide Pulldowns
5 sets - 15 reps, only 14 on last set, went up in weight on these

Close Grip Pulldowns
3 sets - 15 reps

Supported Row Machine
3 sets - 15 reps - went up in weight on these

Barbell Bent Rows
3 sets - 15 reps - same weights as last week

Deadlifts - 3 sets of 20 - first set, same weight I've been using, added 20 lbs. and got 17, then 16 on last two sets, something to try to conquer the next time out

Superset Roman Chair Leg Raises with Crunches on the Floor
3 sets about 20 reps at each exercise

Really good session. Had some fire under my ass on this day. Flew through it but had great concentration and focus. Wish every workout went like that. Got a Drs. Appt. after work today for a physical. Hoping to get to the gym for some arms. We'll see how the day unfolds.


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 9, 2014)

Well yesterday just got plain out of whack. I had a really long day at work, then the Dr's Appt. afterward lasted forever........ which led to me getting stuck in traffic, which by the time I got home and did some other stuff I had to do, I did not make it to the gym. I was wasted at that point anyway, going in to train wouldn't have equaled a good session anyway, so I'll hit it today. Funny thing though, the doc was like, since you are on testosterone replacement, I will need to check your testicles. This lady doc is pretty hot too, I'm thinking OK..?..?......she just stands there looking at me like drop em big boy, I'm ready,.... , it was awkward, I prayed I wouldn't get a woody at that moment, or maybe I should've, lol..... it was just strange. Here she is:






Weird day. We'll see what today brings, lol. Oh yeah I pinned 300 Eq, 300 Test E, 100 Tren A, all MedLab last night, 1mg Adex too.


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 10, 2014)

30 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weight: 202. Well things just got weirder.... My HRT Rep got back with me on my latest bloodwork, and some stuff ain't looking that great. Hemoglobin, RBCs, Hematocrit, LH, FSH, and liver values also just a bit off. I really am not worried about most of them but the Hemo, RBCs, and Hematocrit have me a bit concerned. I give regular blood donations too. The hemoglobin being high is a huge risk factor for stroke and heart attack. I ran it by Dave and he agrees I should get things in order before continuing the cycle! So here we go again. Dammit! My HRT group is suggesting a 4 week PCT basically, no gear, Clomiphene, etc. In fact here is what he threw at me yesterday in an email, I have a phone conference with him today to talk everything over:

First 30 days: ?Reboot?: QTY:
? Clomiphene 50mg compounded cap 30
? Hcg 5,000 iu vial w/B-12 5ml 1
? Insulin Syringe 31 gauge x 5/16 in. 25
? Anastrozole (Arimidex).5 mg capsule 30

They do have pharm GH in the plan too but it is expensive!!!! I would love to run it, but I don't know if I can swing it. I'll know more later, be sure and update everyone. MedLab, my bad, I thought I was good to go, but I guarantee you, as soon as I get the green light I'll be right back on the cycle. This is a BUMMER!!!! But when it all comes down to it, you have to be alive to reach your goals..., really not that funny.

Anyway blasted arms last night:

BARBELL CURLS: 1 warm up set, 3 SETS 15 REPS

BENT BAR PREACHER CURLS: 3 SETS 15 REPS

HAMMER CURLS: 3 SETS 20 REPS

BARBELL 21?S!: 3 SETS used cable this time for a change

ROPE PUSHDOWNS: 4 SETS 20 REPS

OVERHEAD DUMBBELL TRICEP EXTENSIONS: 3 SETS 20 REPS - did these one arm instead of two for a change

RVS GRIP PUSHDOWNS: 3 SETS 15-20 REPS

HANGING LEG RAISES: 3 SETS 20 REPS

BALL CRUNCHES: 3 SETS 20 REPS

Felt really good, although my attitude was a bit in the crapper at the start because of the news. The workout made me feel better. Just gotta go with the flow and do the best I can till I get everything in line. Wish me luck fellas!


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 11, 2014)

Well it's a definite. I will be beginning a month of natty-ness as soon as the meds arrive. Rep said go ahead and pin as normal until then. Then take the 30 days off following the ReBoot protocol, then begin the new protocol they have for me. I will get my blood rechecked most likely after the 30 days to make sure I'm good before I hit the gas again. Some things they have prescribed this time are a bit different. I think they are working some creams in there with the injectables, kinda cycling back and forth on them. And I think I'll be getting a bunch of pharm grade supplements too. I won't know for sure until all the stuff arrives. Sometimes they say one thing and I receive something a little different. The doc and pharmacy have the final say as to what shows up. But I do know how the first 30 days will go, and it's just as outlined above. Clomiphene, Adex, and HCG in small doses ed for 30 days. Then if all is well with bloods I'll be back on the MedLab cycle I had just started listed earlier in the thread. Anyway 30 min. fasted cardio as usual this morning. Weight: 202.2. Did legs yesterday late afternoon. It was an exhausting day and I just kinda went through the motions with my workout. My head wasn't in it real good so I didn't push it, just got it in. But it wasn't bad, got some decent work in still.

SQUATS
135 x 15
185 x 15
225 x 15
275 x 15

WALKING LUNGES: 3 SETS 20 STEPS TOTAL PER SET - pulled up on the last set at 10 steps, felt a funny little tweak in one of my knees

Horizontal Leg Press: 3 SETS 20 REPS

LEG EXTENSIONS: 3 SETS 15 REPS

LYING LEG CURLS: 3 SETS 15 REPS

SEATED LEG CURLS: 3 SETS 20 REPS

DB STIFF LEG DEADLIFTS 3 SETS 12 REPS

ONE LEGGED LYING LEG CURLS 3 SETS 15 REPS

One Leg Leg Press CALF: 3 SETS 20 REPS each leg


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 12, 2014)

30 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weight: 204. F#@% it pinned 150 Test E, 150 Eq, 50 Tren A, 1mg Adex last night before my workout, my last pin for a month..... Did chest/shoulders/abs. My shoulder felt better than it has in a long time. Still hurt a bit but it was definitely improved. Maybe the BPC 157 is starting to help. I finished off vial 3 this morning. I have been increasing the dose. I am now doing 1000 mcg every morning. Cut out the Tamox, still doing 2iu GH and 150 T4. Got tracking on my meds, prob get today.

10 min. Shoulder Rehab work

Incline DBs
25s x 20
40s x 15
55s x 10
65s x 10
75s x 10
85s x 12 - felt better than ever, if I keep progressing I'll go up soon

Flat DB Flyes - more reps on these this time
30s x 15
40s x 15
50s x 12

Stretch Push Ups
22, 19, 19

Cable Crossovers
3 sets of 20

Side laterals
15s x 15
20s x 15
25s x 15

Standing Military
bar x 15
95 x 12
115 x 12
135 x 12

DB Rear Delts Cables
15 x 20
25 x 20 x 2 sets

Hang. Leg Raises
3 sets of 20

Ball Crunches
3 sets of 20


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 12, 2014)

Alright fellas, I am now officially on the natural cycle, lol. So it's Clomiphene 51mg, .2 mL of HCG reconstituted with B-12, .5 Adex, pharm DHEA and Milk Thistle with Artichoke and Dandelion daily for 30 days, day one down, 29 to go.

Picked up a box full of meds tonight, 6 month supply of stuff, $1500, I don't know man, I'm not sure if this new direction they are taking is going to go over well with me in the years to come. They are looking out for my best interest but it seems to be getting more and more expensive each year. I'll roll with it for now. May become my own clinic if it gets too over the top.


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 13, 2014)

No weights today. 30 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weight: 202.4. No weights today. Went running around with the family after work. We went to Cheddars. They chose appetizers, I chose abs (just drank water). They chose fried and fattening, I chose grilled catfish over rice with a small plain baked potato and steamed broccoli. Gotta love holiday shopping traffic, holy cow. Well day 2 almost down, 28 to go.


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey crawfbigg,  how's the doggy doin?  How you feeling?  Your busier Than I am. What ??...28 days left.? I hope this doesn't turn into that movie 28days?  no gear and we all turn into a zombie!!!! Lol... you will be fine. Remember , the gear don't make the man, the man makes the gear!  It's all you crawfbigg,  and we aren't going anywhere.


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 15, 2014)

macedog24 said:


> Hey crawfbigg,  how's the doggy doin?  How you feeling?  Your busier Than I am. What ??...28 days left.? I hope this doesn't turn into that movie 28days?  no gear and we all turn into a zombie!!!! Lol... you will be fine. Remember , the gear don't make the man, the man makes the gear!  It's all you crawfbigg,  and we aren't going anywhere.



Thanks Mace. Dog is fine, lol. I am feeling fine. Hey I like zombie movies, at least you're never dead till you take one to the head!

Natty day 4. 26 to go. Weight: 204. 30 min. fasted cardio each of the last two mornings. I bettered a couple things on my back workout yesterday. More weight or reps. Progressing slowly. That's fine with me. Did my pulldown work on the Assisted Pull UP machine cause someone was using the Pulldown, felt good actually, nice stretch on my lats and on my bad shoulder, I may bounce back and forth each back workout between these, really liked it.

Assisted Wide PullUps
4 sets - 15,15,14,12 reps

Assisted Close PullUps
3 sets - 12,9,15 reps

Supported Row Machine - went up in weight substantially on this, crushed it
3 sets - 15 reps

Barbell Bent Rows
3 sets - 15 reps - went up in weight slightly on last set of these, was rough

Deadlifts - 3 sets of 20 - I jumped up 20 lbs. on last two sets last week and didn't get all the reps, so I just added 10 lbs. this week from the get go and got all reps on all three sets!

Superset Roman Chair Leg Raises with Crunches on the Floor
3 sets 20 reps at each exercise


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 16, 2014)

Natty Day 5, 25 to go. Got my 30 in this morning. Weight: 204. No training last night. Just felt drained and tired. Did the usual walk with the doggie and struggled with that even? I have hit the weights only once in the last 4 days.


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 17, 2014)

Natty Day 6, 24 to go. 30 min. fasted cardio, weight: 203. Went in and knocked the rust off last night, felt good. Arms, Abs. Moved up a smidgen on a couple sets here and there. Shoulder felt pretty good during all this too. Don't want to put the cart before the horse but I'm getting pretty psyched that it seems to be healing up. I think I am becoming a believer in BPC 157. Time will tell.

Barbell Curls - 3 sets
Preacher Curls - 3 sets
Hammer Curls - 3 sets
Cable 21s - 3 sets
Rope Pressdowns - 3 sets
Overhead DB Extensions - 3 sets
Pronated DB Kickbacks - 3 sets
Hanging Leg Raises - 3 sets
Ball Crunches - 3 sets


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 17, 2014)

So I am up about 4 lbs. roughly... I have to give credit to Dave, normally trying to put on mass I would have a spare tire by now with my previous tactics.... I don't think I have gained hardly any body fat at this point. This shot taken after breakfast this morning, no pump on, just one meal in me. I need more size!!!!!!! I look smallish... damn this shit is hard!


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 17, 2014)

Kick ass workout today. Legs. Hit a PR for reps and just had a beast mode mentality going. Why?.. I have no idea. I was at the end of the workout and realized I hadn't even put my headphones on, which never happens. I just walked in focused and started hitting it.

bar x 12 x 2 sets
135 x 15
185 x 15
225 x 15
275 x 15
315 x 11, I had another one in me, but still I think 8 is my prev. best, Ima get 15 soon....

Walking Lunges
30s, 40s, 50s x 15

Hacks
3 sets of 12

Leg Extensions
3 sets of 15

Lying Leg Curls
3 sets of 15

Seated Leg Curls
3 sets of 15

SLDLs - went a tad heavier on these
3 sets of 12

One Leg Lying Leg Curls
3 sets of 15

Standing Calf Raises
3 sets of 25

Afterward, post workout shake and drove to the Blood Center to get my molasses drained....


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 18, 2014)

Day 7 Natty, 21 to go. 30 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weight: 204.6. Probably hit chest/shoulders tonight, see how the day goes.


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 19, 2014)

Natty Day 8, 22 to go. Yesterday I put 21 to go, lol, getting ahead of myself. 30 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weight: 203.8. Didn't make it to the gym last night. Lately if I feel tired in the evening, I've just been skipping going in. Seems the next day I am more than ready to go and have a better workout. This kinda has happened by accident. I got kinda down about going natty, missed a few sessions. Well when I went back the workouts were kick ass! I'm just going to roll with this, see how it goes. So I train weights one less day a week, if that equals more intense workouts when I am there, probably not a bad thing. Listening to the body I guess you would say. As long as you don't let it tell you to go get a box of jelly donuts and sit on the couch with the remote every night.......  Donuts......


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 20, 2014)

Natty Day 9, 21 to go. Weight: 204.4. About to go do my morning cardio. Did some chest and shoulders last night. My shoulder is improving still, this is awesome, I am very excited to see some progress in this area, it's been a long time coming. Have a long way to go but at least we are moving.

10 min. Shoulder Rehab work, and foam rollled Legs, Glutes, Back

Incline DBs
25s x 20
40s x 15
55s x 12
65s x 10
75s x 10
85s x 15 - considered doing ten here then going heavier, but decided let's see if we can get 15 good ones, if so, go up next time

Flat DB Flyes - more weight on these this time
35s x 15
45s x 12
55s x 12

Stretch Push Ups
24, 17, 22

Cable Crossovers
3 sets of 20 - heavier on last set

Side laterals - more reps on these
15s x 20
20s x 20
25s x 20

Seated Military
bar x 15
95 x 12
115 x 12
135 x 12

DB Rear Delts
20s x 20
25s x 20 x 2 sets

Hang. Leg Raises
3 sets of 20

Ball Crunches
3 sets of 20


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 20, 2014)

Looking good crawfbigg! , would never know your on hold for 21 more days!!! Your like the bionic man!


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 21, 2014)

macedog24 said:


> Looking good crawfbigg! , would never know your on hold for 21 more days!!! Your like the bionic man!



Lol. Thanks Mace. I don't feel too bad so far, still progressing in the gym, don't think I have taken any steps backwards. Hope it continues this way.

Natty Day 10, 20 to go. 1/3 of the way there! Weight: 204.4. About to go do my morning cardio. No weights yesterday. Spent the day with the wife after work. We went to see a movie and had dinner. It was nice. I had a taste of something off the diet menu for the first time since Thanksgiving. Popcorn at the movies, and Thai Curry wings at BW3s at dinner. Back workout after work today.


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 22, 2014)

Natty Day 11, 19 to go. Weight: 204.4. 30 min. fasted cardio this morning. Back yesterday after work. Shit felt hard. Don't know if nattiness is setting in, or if I just didn't have it, but I battled to get through this workout just trying to match what I did last week.

Wide Pulldowns
5 sets - 15 reps

Close Grip Pulldowns
4 sets - 15 reps

Supported Row Machine
4 sets - 15 reps

Barbell Bent Rows
3 sets - 15 reps

Deadlifts - 3 sets of 20

Superset Roman Chair Leg Raises with Crunches on the Floor
3 sets 20 reps at each exercise


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 23, 2014)

Natty Day 12, 18 to go. Weight: 204.4. 30 min. fasted cardio this morning. No weights last night. Arms, Abs tonight. That's all I got.


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 24, 2014)

Natty Day 13, 17 to go. Weight: 204.4. 30 min. fasted cardio this morning. No training last night, AGAIN, lol.... once again 1 training session over a 4 day span. I'll snap that today, I figure I'll hit a session each of the next 3 days. I'm off work so it should be great. Supposed to train with my son today about 3 pm or so. Looking forward to it.

I'm just so over this natty thing. Just impatient, that's all. I should just keep going balls to the wall but my motivation has wavered just a bit. I am still nails on the diet and cardio but come the evening lately I'm just like....eh.... I think I'll just stay home...lol. I'm not too concerned. Resting the joints up some, and just more rest all together, gearing down the training stimulus, all that is going to be a positive once I get back ON and start hitting it full throttle again. It's all good.

Be back later....


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas to me......


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 25, 2014)

Natty Day 14, 16 to go. I'm getting there. Almost 1/2 way. Weight: 202.6. 30 min. fasted cardio this morning. Managed to get myself to the gym yesterday late afternoon. Arms, Abs. Decent workout, decent intensity. Only me and one other person at the gym at the time so I did a lot of self oogling in the mirror, lol. My son bailed on me, didn't come to the workout. I would say at this point I am just a tad less defined than before, but much fuller. the reflection could just be a result of flat out not getting to the gym much lately. Considering everything I am pretty happy with where I'm at.

Cable Curls superset with Rope Pressdowns
6 sets - 15-20 reps

Preacher Curls superset with One Arm OH DB Extensions
3 sets - 10-15 reps

DB Hammer Curls superset with Rvs. Grip Pressdowns
4 sets - 15-20 reps

Barbell 21s superset with One Arm Pressdowns with Rope
3 sets - 21 reps of course

Hanging Leg Raises
3 sets of 20

Crunches on Ball
3 sets of 20

I want to get in today and do legs but I don't know how or when. Wife has quite an agenda laid out today and if I bust it up with weight training I may get strangled! Might just take today off...... we'll see.

Merry XMas fellas!


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 25, 2014)

crawfBigG said:


> Merry Christmas to me......



Looks like someone's been a good boy this year!!! Merry christmas crawfbigg! ! Hope you have a great day with the family!!!!


----------



## macedog24 (Dec 25, 2014)

crawfBigG said:


> Natty Day 14, 16 to go. I'm getting there. Almost 1/2 way. Weight: 202.6. 30 min. fasted cardio this morning. Managed to get myself to the gym yesterday late afternoon. Arms, Abs. Decent workout, decent intensity. Only me and one other person at the gym at the time so I did a lot of self oogling in the mirror, lol. My son bailed on me, didn't come to the workout. I would say at this point I am just a tad less defined than before, but much fuller. the reflection could just be a result of flat out not getting to the gym much lately. Considering everything I am pretty happy with where I'm at.
> 
> Cable Curls superset with Rope Pressdowns
> 6 sets - 15-20 reps
> ...


 I feel ya crawfbigg!  Don't mess up the agenda! My gym is closed today and shutdown early yesterday. Now the ignitor on my oven isn't working.  Looks like a bad day!!! Make the family happy! Especially the wife.  Talk to you later brother. Enjoy the day!


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 26, 2014)

macedog24 said:


> I feel ya crawfbigg!  Don't mess up the agenda! My gym is closed today and shutdown early yesterday. Now the ignitor on my oven isn't working.  Looks like a bad day!!! Make the family happy! Especially the wife.  Talk to you later brother. Enjoy the day!



Thanks Mace. Merry Christmas to you, and good luck with the stove! It was a good day for me.

Natty Day 15, HALFWAY!. Weight: 203.8. 30 min. fasted cardio this morning. One little change in my morning routine. Switched to the Genos, 1 iu, we'll see how that treats me. If I can't afford to take a big dose I would rather just stay on at a low dose. It seems to be working well to this point. I ain't gonna fix what isn't broke. If I could afford more I would do more. Anyway, I love GH, I think it has made a big difference for me at the low doses. I'm hooked. Besides that it's been par for the course 125 mcg of T4, 10 mg of Tamox, and 1000 mcg of BPC 157. I am just about out of the 157, so I'll give it a break for a while. It has definitely helped.

bar x 12 x 2 sets
135 x 15
185 x 15
225 x 15
275 x 15
315 x 12, one more than last week!

Walking Lunges
35s, 45s, 55s x 20 steps - heavier on these today

Hacks
3 sets of 12

Leg Extensions
3 sets of 15

Lying Leg Curls
3 sets of 15

Seated Leg Curls
3 sets of 15

DB SLDLs
3 sets of 12

One Leg Lying Leg Curls
3 sets of 15

Standing Calf Raises
3 sets of 25

Pretty kick ass workout. I was really happy to get the added rep with the 315. 275 didn't feel that great, I was thinking, yep, the nattiness is taking over. Well I just tightened the belt another notch, got a little pissed off psych going and crushed the 315, lol. It was awesome. My legs are feeling pretty devastated at this point.


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 27, 2014)

Natty Day 16, 14 to go!. Weight: 204.4. 30 min. fasted cardio this morning. No weights. My new norm, lol, no weights.


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 28, 2014)

Hey I worked out today! Natty Day 17, 13 to go! Weight: 203.2. 30 min. fasted cardio this morning.

10 min. Shoulder Rehab work, and foam rollled Glutes and Back

Incline DBs
25s x 15
40s x 15
60s x 12
70s x 10
80s x 10
90s x 15 - Yeah.... crushed these and shoulder didn't feel too bad, it's coming along...

Flat DB Flyes 
35s x 15
45s x 12
55s x 12

Stretch Push Ups
3 x 20

Cable Crossovers
3 sets of 20

Side laterals
15s x 20
20s x 20
25s x 20

Seated Military
bar x 15
95 x 12
115 x 12
135 x 12 - this felt better too, much more controlled, soon may go up on this also

DB Rear Delts
20s x 20 x 3 sets - tighter form than in past weeks on these

Hang. Leg Raises
3 sets of 20

Ball Crunches
3 sets of 20

I am shocked I am still making progress. It's going to be interesting to see my numbers when I get bloods. I plan on going right around day 28. Dave needs to up my calories too, my weight has definitely steadied out. I emailed him a few minutes ago. We'll see what he says.


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 29, 2014)

Natty Day 18, 12 to go! Weight: 203.2. 30 min. fasted cardio this morning. Feeling a bit under the weather last couple days, not too bad, a little chest congestion, clogged sinuses, hope it passes quickly. May go to gym tonight for back, we'll see. Still happy about yesterday's chest workout. It is so awesome to think that maybe this thing (shoulder) is going to get better eventually. To some extent I had almost just closed the door on that, but it ain't closed yet!


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 30, 2014)

Natty Day 19, 11 to go! Weight: 203.2. 30 min. fasted cardio this morning. Feeling a tad better today, still a bit sick though. Didn't go to the gym last night, just rested, surprise, surprise huh.... lol. I think I will def go tonight though, it's that or go to dinner with Father-In-Law and wife! How many freakin' get togethers can u have, I'm so done with the Holidays. I'll take the gym.


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 31, 2014)

Natty Day 20, 10 to go! Weight: 203.6. 30 min. fasted cardio this morning. Well I didn't go to the get together last night or the gym, lol. Gave myself another day to finish getting over cold. Feel little better today. Should have this thing whipped in another day or so. I will definitely go to the gym today, no questions asked. Just glad I didn't get all the fever and other bad symptoms going around right now, got lucky in that aspect. Be back later....


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 31, 2014)

I hit the gym for back today. It was rough. Definitely could feel the lingering cold, nattiness, lack of lifting lately, and/or all of the above because I was not as strong, endurance was lacking. First time in a while I actually regressed on anything. I could not repeat the weights and reps used last back workout. It just wasn't there. I ain't worried, I mean I had a lot of factors working against me today, it'll come back around.

Wide Pulldowns
5 sets - 15 reps

Close Grip Pulldowns
3 sets - 15 reps

Supported Row Machine 
4 sets - 15 reps

Barbell Bent Rows
3 sets - 15, 15, 12 - just couldn't get them all on my last set

Deadlifts - 3 sets of 15 - kicked my ass and I usually do 20 reps each set

Superset Roman Chair Leg Raises with Crunches
3 sets 20 reps at each exercise

Hit the grocery on the way home, post workout shake in the parking lot, came in and crashed out.... sleep for like an hour and a half. I am definitely not 100% yet.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 1, 2015)

Natty Day 21, 9 to go! Single digits! Weight: 202.4. 30 min. fasted cardio this morning. I think the true nattiness has kicked in now. Even cardio feels a little harder. Losing weight yet eating the same diet. Just feel ho-hum in general. It is going to be very interesting to see my numbers from the bloods. I ordered my test yesterday. Will go Wednesday most likely. Arms later today.

Happy New Year!


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 1, 2015)

Arms, Abs this afternoon. Workout was a grudge match again today. Got through it, managed a decent arm pump, worked in a couple different things than I've been doing.

Superset Rope Pressdowns and Straight Bar Cable Curls
5 sets

Superset Overhead Cable Machine (like a french press) and Preacher Curls
3 sets

Superset Assisted Dips and DB Hammer Curls
3 sets

Superset Rvs. Grip Pressdowns and Barbell 21s
3 sets

Hanging Leg Raises
3 sets

Ball Ab Crunches
3 sets

Felt better that I at least got it in. I swear I am looking less defined just within the last few days too. This natty BS sucks ass!


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 2, 2015)

Natty Day 22, 8 to go! Weight: 202.4. 30 min. fasted cardio this morning. Just finished legs. Holy shit. PCT is sucking ass now. I am weaker, less stamina, less energy, wow, my test levels must be like 0.5 right now, lol. Damn c'mon the end of this thing. I am getting weaker by the day, and softer looking despite being nails on the diet. I may have said all this already but it is pissing me off.

bar x 12 x 2 sets
135 x 15
185 x 15
225 x 15
275 x 15 - OMG this was hard as hell, crushed it last week with ease
315 x 0 - didn't even attempt it

Split Squats
3 sets - 10 reps each leg

Hacks
3 sets of 12

Leg Extensions
3 sets of 15

Lying Leg Curls
3 sets of 15

Seated Leg Curls
3 sets of 15

DB SLDLs
1 set of 12, attempted a 2nd set but my low back was feeling whacked so I racked it and ended this exercise

One Leg Lying Leg Curls
3 sets of 15

Leg Press Calf Raises
3 sets of 25


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 3, 2015)

Natty Day 23, 7 to go! Weight: 202.4. 30 min. fasted cardio this morning. Hit chest a meal after cardio. Not a bad workout. Didn't push it too hard, 4 days in a row, did some different stuff so I wouldn't realize how weak I am, lol...

Incline Bench
5 sets

Flat Flyes
3 sets

Assisted Dips
3 sets

Cable Crossovers
3 sets

Side DB Laterals
3 sets

Seated Military Press
3 sets

Rear Delt DB Raises
3 sets


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 5, 2015)

Natty Day 25, 5 to go! Weight: 202. 30 min. fasted cardio each of the last two mornings. Took yesterday off weights, back tonight, barring a natural disaster or any excuse my nattiness may come up with. Cracked my 2nd Geno cart this morning. I only got 11 days out of the other one, I guess I was pulling a tad more than 1 iu each day or I didn't put as much Bac water in as I thought, in any case the first one is gone. I need more money and more GH! I have some nutty plans for 2015 to maybe help make this happen. I'll probably have to take a step back at first to move forward in the long run but I'm willing to do that. Or maybe it's the worst decision I will ever make, lol. Regardless of how it goes, I'll deal with it. I can't post what it is at this point, but one day I will. Happy Monday guys..... uugghh!


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 6, 2015)

Natty Day 26, 4 to go! Weight: 202.4. 30 min. fasted cardio this morning. Did make it to the gym last night, proud of myself, lol. Good workout actually. Did some different stuff to keep myself from getting mind fucked by my loss of strength. So far my gym is not ultra packed with the Resolution Crowd, thank God! Same old guys doing the same old things which is just fine with me. Strangely I have become like a father figure in there all of a sudden it seems. The younger guys come up and tell me what they have been doing over the past couple workouts, progress or lack there of and such. It's really cool actually. OK maybe the Clomid is getting me all compassionate and girly....., I don't know. I guess in ways getting older is not a bad thing, depends on how you look at it.

Assisted Wide Pull Ups
3 sets

Assisted Close Pull Ups
3 sets

T-Bar Rows - my gym still has one of these, don't have to do the bar on floor thing
5 sets

Deadlifts - dropped back 10 lbs. from what I was using
3 sets of 20 - yep, got all of 'em, NATTY POWER BABY!

One Arm Seated Low Cable Rows
3 sets

Roman Chair Knee Raises
3 sets of 20


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice back workout crawfbigg!  Counting down the days!


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 7, 2015)

macedog24 said:


> Nice back workout crawfbigg!  Counting down the days!



Thanks Brother! Yes... almost there!

Natty Day 27. 3 to go! Weight: 201.4. NO Cardio this morning. I am going first thing to get my bloods done. I thought it would be Day 28, I was off by one. Hungry as shit right now, can't wait to get this over with, and also can't wait to see the results. Went with the LabsMD place (thank you Twisted), first time I have ordered them for myself. Very easy process so far. I ordered the female panel, lol, doesn't get everything my clinic does but for the price it covers a lot. No weights last night, plan to hit arms later today sometime. Getting new treads on the car today too, damn tires are expensive. So we'll see how it goes.....


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 8, 2015)

Natty Day 28. 2 to go! Weight: 200.4. 30min. fasted cardio this morning. Yesterday was a pretty good day I must say. I had a slew of stuff to get done and everything fell into place nicely. Days don't often go like that so it was very cool. On the bodybuilding front I made it to the gym for Arms, Abs. Pretty good workout. Pretty good intensity. I guess the natty thing is a lot in my head, I mean granted I'm going to get better results when I'm on, but I just mean lifting is lifting regardless of all the other stuff. Get your ass in there and work hard. Hard work pays off. Period.

Superset Rope Presses with Cable Curls
5 sets

Superset Overhead DB Extensions with Preacher Curls
3 sets

Superset Band Pressdowns with Pinwheel Curls (thank you Warriorblaze)
3 sets

Superset Rvs. Grip Pressdowns with One Arm Cable Concentration Curls
3 sets

Hanging Leg Raises
3 sets

Crunches
3 sets

Got another long day ahead. Don't see myself making it to the gym tonight. I have an interview after work today, wish my luck..... .


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 9, 2015)

Natty Day 29. 1 TO GO!! Weight: 200.4. 30min. fasted cardio this morning. No weights last night. Landed home in a heap after a 10 hour day at work, then an interview/meeting directly after at a different plant. Nice bit of a drive just to get there from my current job. It is not a bad trip from my home however. Different routes can make a huge difference. The interview went really well, just have some negotiating to do, time will tell. Just hung out with the family the rest of the evening. It was a mentally draining but good day. Feel pretty good at the moment. Should be hitting some legs tonight. My last NATTY workout!


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 10, 2015)

Natty Day 30. ZERO TO GO!! That month went by pretty quick really. I don't think I have counted down days on anything like that though since I was a young punk sitting in jail for various bone head acts of stupidity...... Weight: 200.4. 30min. fasted cardio this morning. Legs last night. Was rough but I gave it hell anyway. Gonna have to start listing actual numbers now so I can try to advance and get stronger on stuff. I pretty much know what I did on any given day but I do get senile now and then.

Squats
bar x 15
135 x 15
185 x 15
225 x 15
275 x 15
315 x 11 - got light headed and tomato face on rep 11, so racked it

Walking Lunges
2 sets with 30lb. DBs
1 set with 35lb. DBs

Hacks - our hack machine is so old, this thing is hard unloaded, lol
1 plate x 12
2 plates x 12
3 plates x 12

Leg Extensions - held contraction on almost all reps
100 x 12
120 x 12 x 2 sets

Lying Leg Curl
100 x 15
120 x 15, 12

Seated Leg Curl
3 sets of 15 - didn't pay close attention to the weight I was using on this, have to pay closer attention next time

SLDLs
135 x 12
205 x 12 x 2 sets

Standing Calf
220 x 33
280 x 20 x 2 sets

I get to pin tomorrow fellas!!!!!!!


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 10, 2015)

Celebrate good times come on!!   It's over, time to get this party started.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 12, 2015)

Yes sir!! Thanks. I pinned MedLab 100mg Tren A, 300 Test E, and 300 EQ by 7:30 am on Sunday! Weigh-in: 199.2. On a bulk losing weight..... ok Dave time to up the calories I think. He probably will soon. Thing is the whole lower weight thing is directly linked to the PCT so it may start going back up now that I'm back on with no diet changes. 30 min. fasted cardio each of the last two mornings. Hit chest, shoulders, abs yesterday after work.

So new weekly protocol is (this is mine of course, my clinic would be 200mg of Test C ew):

600 Test E
600 Eq
300 Tren A
.5 to 1 mg Adex daily start on the low end and see how it goes
1-2 iu GH every morning
150mg T4 every morning
Nolva as needed, I am still doing a 10mg dose every morning right now, I still have some minor gyno I'm chipping away at, I need to see the boob doctor, lol

My workout yesterday:

10 min. Shoulder Rehab work

Incline DBs
25s x 15
40s x 12
60s x 10
70s x 10
80s x 10
80s x 15

Flat DB Flyes
30s x 15
40s x 12
50s x 12

Stretch Push Ups
3 x 20

Cable Crossovers
3 sets of 20

Side laterals
15s x 20
20s x 20 x 2 sets

Standing Military
bar x 15
95 x 12 x 3 sets

Cable Rear Delts
1st pin x 20 x 3 sets

Hang. Leg Raises
3 sets of 20

Shoulder felt a little rough during this workout so I didn't push it too hard. Things should get much better as the gearz start to kick in. Good to be fully back guys!


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 12, 2015)

Glad to have ya back! Nice looking workout.30 days flew by.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 13, 2015)

macedog24 said:


> Glad to have ya back! Nice looking workout.30 days flew by.



Glad to be back and really it did go by pretty quick. I hope my body soaks up the gear now and takes off.

30 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weight: 200.4. No weights last night. I thought about going but I was still sore from my last two workouts so I thought I would wait until today. So back tonight. Pinned .25mL HCG last night (too lazy to figure up the exact amount that is, just follow my protocol directions, lol), will pin 100mg Tren A tonight before gym. Can't wait for the hormones to start kicking in again. Almost done with my Genos. Probably get some Greys from PL soon, still have a few Green Tops left. Showed my bloods to Dave and he seems fine now with resuming the cycle. All systems go!


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 13, 2015)

Got the back workout in tonight. Felt a little frisky and pinned an additional 1 iu of Genos immediately post workout. 100mg Tren A before.

Wide Pulldowns
80 x 20
110 x 15
140 x 15
170 x 15
190 x 14

Meadows Rows
1-25 x 10
2-25s x 10
3-25s x 10
4-25s x 10
4-25s + 10 x 10

Kayak Rows
55 x 8 each side
65 x 8 each side x 2 sets

Deadlifts Conv.
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 3
315 x 3
225 x 20 x 2 sets

Back Extensions with DBs
25s x 12 reps x 3 sets

Pull Down Abs
70 x 25
90 x 25 x 2 sets

About to eat my last meal, then hit the sack. Arms tomorrow. Oh yeah!


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 14, 2015)

30 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weight: 200.4. 2 iu Genos this morning to finish them off. Pinned 300 Test E, 300 Eq. Arms, Abs this afternoon.

Superset Straight Bar Cable Curls and V-Bar Tri Pressdowns
5 sets

Superset DB Curls with Tate Presses
3 sets

Superset Rope Curls with Band Pressdowns
3 sets

Superset Barbell 21s with Rvs. Grip Pressdowns
3 sets

Hanging Leg Raises
3 sets

Been using Maximum Pump Extreme from IML last few workouts, excellent pump today!


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 15, 2015)

30 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weight: 204. Boom, that's a nice little jump, don't know where that came from, we'll see if it sticks. 2 iu Green Tops this morning. HCG pin tonight, maybe some foam rolling and stretching, no weights till Friday. Have a good Thursday fellas!


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 16, 2015)

30 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weight: 204. No foam rolling or stretching last night. I started getting a headache at work and it went full blown when I got off. I don't get headaches often but when I do they are pretty bad usually. Pain killers and ice pack on head for a while and it finally subsided. I hope it doesn't come back today. Feel pretty good right now. Legs tonight! 100mg Tren A also! MedLab Tren A is my new go to pre workout.....


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 17, 2015)

About to go do my morning cardio. Weight: 203.2. Pretty good workout last night. I felt a bit tired but grinded out a decent one despite. I'm sore this morning so something went right. I was winded too, that might be the Tren already exploiting it's effects that way, not sure. Anyway....

Leg Extensions
80 x 20, 110 x 20, 140 x 16, 160 x 14

Squats
bar x 15, 135 x 15, 185 x 15, 225 x 15, 275 x 15, 315 x 9

DB Split Squats
30 x 10 each leg, 40 x 10, 55 x 20 - was wimping out on the first two

Seated Leg Curls
105 x 20, 120 x 16, 135 x 14

One Leg Lying Leg Curls
60 x 10 reps each leg x 3 sets

Seated Calf
70 x 3 sets of 50 reps

Pretty good workout. Took a few sets to near puke stage, lol. Disappointed by my Squat reps, maybe lacked from the pre exhaust of leg extensions. I was doing Squats first in previous workouts. By the time I got to Hams I was pretty wasted but pushed through with continued decent intensity.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 18, 2015)

About to go do my morning cardio. Weight: 203.2. No weights yesterday. Chest, Shoulders today after work. Will pin 300 Test E, 300 Eq., 100 Tren A this morning. Got a little package too:


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 18, 2015)

Good workout today, shoulder held up pretty well as I gave it a little hell!

Shoulder Rehab/Prehab warmup - 10 minutes

Incline DBs
25s x 20
40s x 15
65s x 12
75s x 10 
85s x 10
95s x 13 - heaviest, hardest set I have done since shoulder injury

Standing Military superset with Assisted Pec Minor Dips
95 x 12 - 15 dips
115 x 12 - 15 dips
135 x 12 - 15 dips

DB Rear Delt Hang & Swing superset with Side Laterals
25s x 35 - 15s x 15
35s x 30 - 15s x 15 x 2 sets

Cable Face Pulls with Band
30 x 30
40 x 30
50 x 50 - wimping out on 1st 2 sets

Stretch Push Ups
25, 17, 17


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 19, 2015)

30 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weight: 205.6. Tired this morning. Want to go back to bed. Good ole Monday. No weights tonight. No gearz. Just HCG shot and Adex. And cook up shit tons of food.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 20, 2015)

20 min. fasted HIIT cardio this morning. Weight: 206. My dog decided to get up with me this morning so I was out with him at 3:15 am which cut my time a bit short so I just upped the intensity and did HIIT style. It felt really good actually. I didn't know if my old bones could still run or not, lol. Back tonight! Ready. 100mg Tren A pre-workout.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 21, 2015)

No cardio this morning. I'll do when at the gym this afternoon. Wanted to sleep in some, been feeling like I need to. Weight: 203. Excellent back session last night, felt great.

Assisted Pull Ups
100 x 15
80 x 15
60 x 12, 11

T Bar Rows
1 plate x 12
1.5 plates x 12
2 plates x 12
2.5 plates x 12
3 plates x 12
3.5 plates x 12

Conv. Deads
135 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5
315 x 5 x 3 sets
225 x 20

One Arm DB Rows
70 x 10
85 x 10
95 x 10

One Arm Low Cable Rows (Matt Porter vid where I saw this, first time I tried it, will go up next time)
40 x 10
50 x 10
60 x 10

Hanging Leg Raises
3 sets of 20

Gave it some hell. Finally starting to get back in the groove, last few workouts have been good. Arms later today. Will pin 300 Test E and 300 Eq also at some point today.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 22, 2015)

22 min. HIIT cardio this morning. Never did do any cardio yesterday. Had a great arm workout though. Weigh-in: 204.6.

DB Curls 20s x 20, 30s x 20, 40s x 15, 45s x 14

EZ Bar Cable Curls - can't recall weight used, guy kept talking to me throughout my sets, did 3 sets, triple drop on last set

Rope Cable Hammer Curls 60 x 12, 80 x 12, 100 x 10 drop 70 x 12 drop 40 x 10

One Arm DB Preacher Curls 20 x 12, 20 x 15, 20 x 20

Rope Pressdowns 80 x 25, 100 x 20, 110 x 20

V-Bar LTEs Cable 60 x 15, 80 x 15, 100 x 12 drop 70 x 12 drop 40 x 12

Pronated DB Kickbacks 12 x 15, 15 x 15, 20 x 12

JM Presses bar x 15, 65 x 15, 85 x 15, 105 x 15 - these used to hurt my shoulder like a bitch but not too bad yesterday

No weights tonight, no gearz, just HCG and Adex.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 23, 2015)

20 min. fasted HIIT cardio this morning. Weight: 206.6. 100mg Tren A tonight, then Legz!!!


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 25, 2015)

What up? I didn't make it in at all yesterday. My leg workout on Friday was not as good as I had hoped, instead it kinda sucked. My low back was feeling tight and crampy. Energy was so-so. Saturday I skipped cardio in the morning in favor of sleep. Today I am about to head over and do cardio, then work, then lift (upper body). No weights on Saturday. We went and saw American Sniper after I got off work, theater totally full for a matinee, awesome movie! I cheated on my diet some yesterday and to some extent it was a good thing because I missed a couple of meals so the extra calories filled in the gaps, and tasted damn good.... Popcorn at the movies, afterward Cracker Barrel. I got eggs, sausage, pancakes, holy cow it was good. Sugar Free syrup if that helps anything. I have decided to switch up my training some. I have been following the same little program for about 10 rotations now and I'm starting to get diminishing returns. I'm going to go back to a more hybrid routine like I was doing with Julia before I hurt my shoulder, just modifying things to keep that bad boy healing up. I jumped into this type of routine Friday night since my back was just feeling whacked. I just took it easy somewhat.

2 warm ups on Leg Extension and some stretching

Squats 135 x 15, 185 x 15, 225 x 15, 275 x 14, 315 x 7 (was real disappointed with this but it just wasn't there)

Pause Squats 225 x 5 x 3 sets

RDLs 1 warm up 135, 225 x 10 x 3 sets

Wide Pulldowns 4 sets of 15 light

DB Hammer Curls 3 sets of 15 - 20s, 30s, 40s

Will pin 300 Eq, 300 Test E, 100 Tren A before I leave for work this morning. Lovin' this MedLab gear. Also my fingers are like sausages since I started in on those Greys...lol. 2iu every morning. Wow.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 26, 2015)

25 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weight: 207.2. Workout sucked yesterday also. Here it is...

15 min. Shoulder Rehab work/warm up

Incline DBs 30s x 15, 50s x 12, 65s x 10, 75s x 8, 85s x 8, 95s x 8 x 3 sets

Standing Military 95 x 20 x 3 sets

Close Grips 95 x 15, 20, 25

Flat DB Flyes 35s x 12, 45s x 12 x 2 sets

Cable LTEs 3 sets of 20

Rope Pressdowns 3 sets of 15

very painful workout...

Other than the Incline DBs this workout sucked, my shoulder joints felt like someone had been working them over with a meat tenderizer. The pain hindered the entire rest of the workout. Depressing.....


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 28, 2015)

25 min. fasted cardio yesterday morning, none this morning. Lower body workout yesterday, well I guess you can say that. Some rows and stuff too. Will hit a workout this afternoon, upper body mostly. Gonna work in some of that mobility stuff I saw on BMs thread also. Pinned 100 Tren A last night, 300 Eq, 300 Test E this morning. Weigh-in: yesterday: 208.2, today: 207.4.

Glute Ham Raises - bw x 8 x 3 sets

Front Squats - bar x 12, 135 x 10, 185 x 6, 205 x 5, 225 x 5 x 3 sets

Barbell Bent Rows - 135 x 10, 185 x 8, 205 x 8, 225 x 8 (solid reps here, nice and controlled)

Farmer's Walk - 70s x 50 steps, 80s x 50 steps, 90s x 50 steps x 2 sets (forearms PUMPED)

Roman Chair Sit Ups - 3 sets of 15

One Leg Leg Press Calves - empty x 25 each leg, 1 plate total x 22 each leg, 2 plates total x 20 each leg drop to empty x 20 each leg

Workout felt really good. Felt like the gear is starting to really kick in now. Muscles feel hard, ready to do work. At least they did last night. I hope it continues. TBC.......


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 28, 2015)

Awesome work crawfbigg,  way to kill that farmers walk


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 28, 2015)

macedog24 said:


> Awesome work crawfbigg,  way to kill that farmers walk



Thanks. I haven't done them in forever, felt good!

Went in with more modest expectations today. Worked in BMs vid mobility band moves between sets for my shoulder, felt awesome. Kept it light, high rep, just tried to feel the muscle working and get a pump.

Side Laterals - 5s x 30, 8s x 30, 12s x 30, 15s x 25, 20s x 25

Rear Laterals - 5s x 25, 8s x 25, 10s x 20, 12s x 20

3sec hold DB Shrugs superset with Shoulder Rows (Face Pulls on Seated Row machine) 80s x 20 x 3 sets - Shrugs | 50 x 20 x 3 sets - FPs

Stretch Push Ups superset with Straight Bar Cable Curls - 25 reps - 60 x 20, 25 reps - 80 x 20, 22 reps - 100 x 17, 22 reps - 100 x 15

Rope Pressdowns (1 sec squeeze in contracted position) superset with DB Curls - 50 x 20 - 20s x 20, 70 x 20 - 30s x 20, 90 x 20 - 35s x 15

Chest was cramping on the last two sets of stretch push ups, awesome pump! Took a couple pics and measured my arms when I got home. Had to see if I can hang, lol. I have not measured them in years. Stole the tape from the gym.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 31, 2015)

Well I finally made it back to the gym today after a couple days off. I was going to go last night but got sucked into a dinner get together with some of my wife's friends. It was OK. I had a big draft beer which I haven't had in a long time. It tasted pretty good. Hit 25 minutes of cardio Thursday and Friday morning. None today, but did get a nice workout in. Weigh-in: 209.6, I weighed 211.4 one morning this week.

Been following a Dan "Boss" Green split, well what I can do of it while working around injuries and stuff. Whatever it's been fun so far.

Conv. Deads - 135 x 10 x 2 sets, 185 x 8, 225 x 6, 275 x 5, 315 x 5, 345 x 5 x 3 sets

Dan Green type SLDLs - 135 x 10 x 2 sets, 165 x 10, 185 x 10 - these felt awesome, you do them off a box or something to get max stretch, kinda scary but feel like nothing else

Here he is doing them, BEAST!!!:






TBar Rows - 1 plate x 12, 1.5 plates x 12, 2 plates x 12, 2.5 plates x 12, 3 plates x 12

Pull Down Abs - 55 x 25, 70 x 25, 75 x 25 x 2 sets

Neutral Grip Wide Pulldowns - 120 x 15, 140 x 15, 150 x 15

Loved it. Pinned 100 Tren A today, 2iu GH pre workout. Time to eat and recover boys, have a great Saturday!


----------



## crawfBigG (Feb 1, 2015)

No cardio this morning. Weight: 210.4

pin 300 Test E, 300 Eq,100mg TrenA

pin 2iu GH Generics pre workout

Incline Bench bar x 30, 95 x 20 x 2 sets, 135 x 12, 165 x 8, 185 x 6,
205 x 5 x 3 sets

Flat DB Press 60s x 10, 70s x 10, 80s x 10

Side Laterals 8s x 25, 12s x 25, 15s x 20

Rear Laterals Cable 5 x 20, 10 x 17, 15 x 17

Superset Overhead DB Extension and Preacher Curls 60 x 20 - 55 x 20,
70 x 20 - 55 x 17, 80 x 20 - 55 x 16

Superset EZ Bar Pressdowns and DB Hammer Curls 3 sets of each, high reps, biceps on fire!

Excellent last two workouts. Pumps are insane all of a sudden. Strength coming on quickly. Have to be careful with shoulder for sure, cause there is a lot more in the tank than I am doing but I don?t want to tear anything. Loving it!


----------



## Khuzaymah (Feb 1, 2015)

Beaaasstt


----------



## crawfBigG (Feb 3, 2015)

Khuzaymah said:


> Beaaasstt



I know you're referring to Dan Green, I have not reached anywhere near Beast status, lol.

25 min. HIIT Monday morning, 30 min. HIIT this morning. Legs tonight. 100 Tren A tonight. Man.... Dave handed somewhat of an ass chewing to me yesterday. I have been having little cheat moments here and there on my diet the past few weeks and have backed off of cardio a little. Well at first he didn't really react too harshly, just OK, get back on track. Well yesterday after sending him my weekly check in report Sunday night, I got this reply:

"Gary, this is exactly why you?ve never been as ripped up as you?d like. you may never be, to be honest with you. this is a very common pattern of behavior i see. people who nail the workout, then fuck up the diet just enough to not progress. or nail the diet, and for some reason cut their cardio back just enough to not see progress. or nail the cardio and diet, but their weight training is for shit and they?.you guessed it?.stay the same!

the choice is yours. do EVERY SHITTIN THING I?ve told you to do, or repeat history.

and,,,,GO!"

I have to say I love working with Dave, this type of brutal honesty is exactly how this shit should be handled, and he is 100% right. This definitely re lit some fire under my ass and I will be better because of it. He increased my cardio as punishment, lol. No I think to get my bodyfat back to where it was cause I can tell a difference over the past couple weeks. I am not as defined. It's either 30 min. HIIT or 45 min. regular cardio every day, no exceptions, and stick the diet 100%, and hit the weights as hard as I can every time I'm in there. Which...really.... isn't that what we should all be doing?


----------



## crawfBigG (Feb 4, 2015)

45 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weight: 210.8. Pin 300 Test E, 300 Eq this morning. Workout last night was awesome. Pushed myself and was blasted by the end.

Squats bar x 12 x 2 sets, 135 x 10, 185 x 8, 225 x 8, 275 x 6, 315 x 6, 335 x 6, 355 x 6

Pause Squats 225 x 6, 250 x 6, 275 x 6

RDLs 135 x 8 x 2 sets, 225 x 6 x 2 sets

Leg Press Calf, 2 plates, 3 rounds to get to 200 reps

Ball Crunches 4 sets of 25

Very good workout. My low back was cramping after the squats. I was almost useless on the RDLs, managed a couple decent sets. Then my abs started cramping during the crunches. Between the effort level on the cardio and weight training I would say my best day put in for quite some time.


----------



## crawfBigG (Feb 5, 2015)

30 min. HIIT fasted cardio this morning. It was a struggle the last 10 mins. My calves are so sore. They felt like swollen buckets of cement on the full go intervals towards the end. Grinded it out. Glad I did it now. Got in some upper body work yesterday evening. Wasn't sure if I was gonna make it in or not. I think my CNS took a little hit or something. I felt like a zombie the first part of the day. I just kept getting my meals in and resting as much as I could. Finally got in there and had a pretty decent session:

Rotator Cuff work - 10 minutes

Worked in Mobility Stretches between sets throughout workout....

Paused Flat DB Presses (20s x 20, 40s x 15 - warm up, no pausing), 60s x 10, 75s x 6, 90s x 6 x 2 sets

Standing Military Press 95 x 15, 135 x 10 x 3 sets - did these nice and slow, controlled, felt really good until the last set, my bad shoulder was like..."okay, enough for now!"

Smith Machine Dead Stop Bent Rows 135 x 12, 185 x 10, 225 x 7, 275 x 7

DB Curls superset with Rope Pressdowns 3 sets of each, around 20 reps on all sets, pyramid up in weight as I went

Cable Rear Lateral Raise superset with Cable Concentration Curls 2 sets of each, around 20 reps on all sets, pyramid up in weight as I went

No weights tonight, no pinning except HCG.


----------



## crawfBigG (Feb 7, 2015)

30 min. fasted HIIT cardio yesterday morning. 45 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weigh-in: 211.2. Pretty good workout last night. 100mg Tren A last night. No pinning today except my GH this morning.

Front Squats bar x 12 x 2 sets, 135 x 10, 165 x 8, 185 x 6, 205 x 6, 225 x 6 x 2 sets

Glute Ham Raises bw x 8 x 3 sets

Farmers Walk 90s x 50 steps x 3 sets

DB Shrugs 3 sec pause 80s x 20 x 3 sets

One Arm DB Rows 80 x 10, 100 x 10 x 2 sets

Ball Crunches 2 sets of 25, I planned on 4 sets but after set 2 my top left ab cramped up tighter'n Dick's hat band, freakin' hurt. I had to lay back and just totally relax amap to get it to unclench, wow

It's been a great week, gotta keep this thing going!


----------



## crawfBigG (Feb 8, 2015)

Ima load up this big rig in my glute and head to the gym!


----------



## crawfBigG (Feb 8, 2015)

I had that 5mLer in the cabinet forever, I thought hell let's load that bad boy up instead of taking 2 shots. Sunday is the only day of the week I hit over 3mLs on this cycle.

So 45 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weight: 212.4. Hit some upper body today. My shoulders are quite sore so I didn't go too hard on them.

10 min. Rotator Cuff work

Seated DB Presses - 15s x 20, 30s x 20, 45s x 15, 60s x 10, 70s x 10, 80s x 12 (these reps were easy, I had a lot more in the tank, but the process of getting the DBs up there and getting started were hell on my bad shoulder so I stopped at the 80s)

Stretch Push Ups - 20, 15, 15, 15

Face Pulls - 4 sets of 20 - pyramid up each set

Superset Preacher Curls with Tate Presses - 3 sets of 20 - went up after first set, stuck with weight on last two sets

Superset Barbell Curls with EZBar Cable Pressdowns - 4 sets of 20 - pyramid up each set, only got 14 on last set of barbell curls

Worked in the mobility stretches all throughout workout like I've been doing!


----------



## crawfBigG (Feb 9, 2015)

30 min. fasted HIIT cardio this morning. Weight: 213. No weights tonight. Only pinning HCG and of course my 2iu GH this morning. Cardio felt good this morning. Deadlifts on Tuesday. Ready!


----------



## crawfBigG (Feb 12, 2015)

So damn fellas I've had a crazy week. I took a new job, put in my notice today, it's been crazy. Feel turned upside down ya know. Been missing meals and workouts. Anyway 30 min. HIIT cardio Tuesday morning, 45 minutes cardio Wednesday morning, 30 min. HIIT this morning. Weight: 210.6. Hit some back yesterday, only workout of the week so far.

Deads - 135 x 8 x 2 sets, 185 x 8, 225 x 8, 275 x 6, 315 x 6, 345 x 6 x 2 sets

Elevated DG SLDLS - 135 x 8, 185 x 8, 205 x 8

T Bar Rows - 1 plate x 12, 1.5 plates x 12, 2 plates x 12, 2.5 plates x 12, 3 plates x 12

That was all she wrote, didn't have a ton of time. Should be a crazy next couple of weeks.


----------



## crawfBigG (Feb 14, 2015)

Back again after another short hiatus, what a week! Friday and this morning 30 min. fasted HIIT cardio. Weigh-in: 212.2. Squeezed in an upper body workout today.

Rotator Cuff work - 10 min.

Mobility stretches throughout workout

Incline Bench - bar x 20 x 2 sets, 95 x 15, 135 x 10, 165 x 8, 185 x 6, 205 x 6 x 2 sets

Flat DBs - 70s x 10, 80s x 10, 90s x 10

Superset Rear Delt Raises and DB JM Presses - 12s x 20 on both, 15s x 20 on both, 20s x 20 on both, 25s x 20 on both 

Superset Side Delt Raises and DB Hammer Curls - 15s x 20 on both, 20s x 20 on both, 25s x 20 on both 

Superset Rope Pressdowns and One Arm Cable Concentration Curls - 35 x 35 - 20 x 15, 50 x 25 - 20 x 15, 65 x 17 - 20 x 15

Pretty good workout, felt good to get back in there.


----------



## crawfBigG (Feb 16, 2015)

30 min. fasted HIIT cardio this morning. Weight: 212.6. Legs yesterday and some cardio.

Squats - bar x 15 x 2 sets, 135 x 12, 185 x 10, 225 x 8, 275 x 6, 315 x 6, 345 x 5 x 3 sets

Pause Squats - 230 x 6, 255 x 6, 280 x 6

RDLs - 135 x 8, 185 x 8, 225 x 8

Hanging Leg Raises - 3 sets of 20

45 min. LISS post workout

Pretty good workout, I was happy with it. Also pinned 300 Test E, 300 Eq, and 100 Tren A yesterday.


----------



## crawfBigG (Feb 19, 2015)

Well damn guys I am getting behind on this log. I started to post yesterday, had about half of it typed and just pulled out. I spent some time with some truffles yesterday and I just couldn't concentrate on finishing it.......wow, I love those things! Anyway back to business, 30 min. fasted HIIT cardio each of the last 3 mornings. Crappy upper body session on Tuesday, good lower on Wednesday morning prior to entering Marioland...... My shoulder felt like shit just during my rotator cuff work in the warm up. I knew it wasn't going to go well so I just basically did a rehab type workout, and hit arms some.

Tuesday:

Rotator Cuff work 15 minutes

Side laterals superset with band work - 5 sets

Kai Greene rear delt things with the barbell superset with band work - 3 sets

Rear Delt Raises with DBs - 3 sets

One Arm Machine Crossovers - light - 3 sets

Superset DB Curls with Rope Pressdown - 5 sets

Superset Cable Curls with DB Overhead Ext. - 3 sets

Wednesday:

Front Squats - bar x 10 x 2 sets, 135 x 8, 170 x 8, 190 x 6, 210 x 5, 230 x 5 x 3 sets

Lying Leg Curls - 4 sets, pyramid up, 20, 15, 14, 9

Farmers Walk - 95s x 50 steps x 3 sets

One Arm DB Rows - 80 x 10, 100 x 10, 115 x 10

Good Old Fashioned Decline Sit Ups - 4 sets of 15

Pinned 300 Eq, 300 Test E, 100 Tren A on Wednesday morning. Got my molasses drained again on Tuesday. My hemo was in the normal range, but my pulse and bp are through the roof. I asked Dave about it, he said drop the Tren and see if it doesn't come back down. So bye bye Tren. My bp was 162/81, pulse 93!!! I have never ever been that high on either, I was like holy cow. I took my pulse again in the morning first thing to see if it was a fluke, no coffee yet or anything and it was still 90! So pull back a little let things calm down.


----------



## crawfBigG (Feb 21, 2015)

30 min. fasted HIIT cardio each of the last two mornings. Weigh-in: 213.8. Been pinning GH only pre workout lately at 3.3 iu, try something different for a while. Shoulder still feeling like shit somewhat, challenged it a little last night, got a decent workout in.

Rotator Cuff work - 10 minutes

Flat Paused DB Press - 30s x 20, 60s x 8, 75s x 6, 85s x 6, 95s x 5 x 3 sets

Standing Military - 95 x 12, 135 x 12 x 3 sets

Flye Machine - 3 sets, pyramid up, 20, 18, 14-12-8 triple drop on last set

Side Laterals - 5s x 20, 10s x 20 x 3 sets

Superset Hammer Curls with Lying Tri Extensions Cable - 4 sets - all around
20 rep range - triple drops on last set of both

Superset Barbell Curls with Plate Kickbacks - 3 sets - all around
20 rep range - triple drops on last set of both

Today will be spending the day in with the wife, we may catch some lunch somewhere close but besides that, we have arranged for some fun indoor activities!!! Fucking snowed in again! Done with this weather!


----------



## crawfBigG (Feb 23, 2015)

30 min. fasted HIIT cardio this morning. Weigh-in: 217. Yesterday pin 300 Test E, 300 Eq, NO Tren, 3.3 iu GH pre workout, then

Deads 135 x 10, 185 x 8, 225 x 8, 275 x 6, 315 x 6, 355 x 5 x 3 sets

Elevated SLDLs 135 x 10, 185 x 9, 205 x 9

Low back fried at this point I skipped the T-Bars cause I don?t think I could even do
them the way my back felt, so I did:

Seated Cable Rows - 130 x 15, 150 x 15, 170 x 15, 190 x 15

30 mins. cardio post workout

Pretty good session, hit my goals for the workout. I am getting a consultation on my umbilical hernia this week, so I may be shutting it down again for a while. The thing keeps getting bigger so I need to get it taken care of. I'll find out Wednesday.


----------



## crawfBigG (Feb 25, 2015)

30 min. fasted HIIT cardio each of the last two mornings. Weigh-in: 213.6. Had a couple good workouts the last two days. Pinned 300 Test E and 300 Eq today. I am laying off the GH for a bit. I need the extra money for recreational drugs.... lolz. Not really a joke. My hernia thing went well, the doc said it's not that bad so I am going to wait for a while yet. I called my insurance to check on the deductible and I'll be damned I was wrong as usual. I would basically have to pay for most of the surgery out of pocket, so.... I'll wait. It was nice to at least hear from the doc that it ain't that bad. My BP today was 140/86, Pulse 74. So big difference already. I did not want to pull off this cycle anyway, it's just now starting to get good. So to the weights....

Tuesday

Rotator Cuff work 15 minutes

Incline Bench - bar x 20, 95 x 15, 135 x 12, 165 x 10, 195 x 6,
215 x 5 x 3 sets drop to 135 - 24 reps

Flat DB Flyes - 40s x 12, 50s x 12, 60s x 9

Flye Machine - 3 sets of 20 reps

E Z Bar Pressdowns - 3 sets, pyramid up, 15 reps each except last set did a triple drop set, about 12 reps each on the 2 drops

Cable Hammer Curls superset with Band Pressdowns
3 sets of each 15-20 reps

Barbell 21s superset with Triangle Push Ups off Bench
3 sets each

Today

Leg Extensions 4 sets - 20, 20, 15, 15 drop 10 drop 10

Leg Press 1pps- 15 reps, 2 pps- 15 reps, 3 pps- 15 reps, 4 pps- 15 reps,
5 pps- 15 reps, 6 pps- 15 reps, 7 pps- 15 reps drop 2 13 reps,
drop 2 22 reps

Hack Squat - pyramid up - 3 sets of 12

Standing Calf - 3 sets of 20

Seated Leg Curl - pyramid up - 3 sets - 20, 20, 15 drop 10 drop 10

Lying Leg Curl - 3 sets of 12


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 1, 2015)

30 min. fasted HIIT cardio each of the last 4 mornings. Weight: 213.4. Ain't gained shit. I just can't seem to keep my eating consistent enough to keep gaining. I got up to 217 for a couple days but it fell back off. I don't want to do it eating junk, I'm trying to do it with all good food, one meal a week is off the radar but everything else clean. Anyway I took Thursday and Friday off the weights. I tweaked my neck a bit on Tuesday's workout, well it set in nicely over the next few days. Just constant throbbing pain all the way down into my shoulder. It's still there but starting to get better. I worked out yesterday despite the pain. It felt fine once I got warm, then came back after the workout. Supposed to do some legs today, we'll see. Will pin 300 Test E and 300 Eq sometime today.

Saturday

Flat Chest Machine - 5 sets - 20,20,15,15,15

Slight Decline DBs 20s x 20, 40s x 15, 60s x 15, 80s x 12, 95s x 12 drop 60s x 12 drop 40s x 12

Cable Crossovers 3 sets of 20

Superset Side Laterals with Seated DB Curls
3 sets - 20 reps on Laterals, 15 reps on Curls

Superset Rope Pressdowns with Cable Curls
3 sets - 20 reps on each

Band Overhead Extensions
3 sets of 15

So onward men, eat, lift, sleep, repeat.....


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 2, 2015)

30 min. fasted HIIT cardio this morning. Weight: 213.6. Workout yesterday was a bit hindered, I have tweaked a part of every section of my body this week it seems, so I just did what I could. Let's see.... tweaked my trap, rear delt on Tuesday, Rib area on Wednesday, low back yesterday.... WTF. OH yeah, and my ab during this workout I'm about to list. I don't care, if I can lift something, somehow I'm going to the gym. So....it went like:

Rvs. Grip Pulldowns - 5 sets - pyramid up, drop set on last set - reps: 20,15, 15, 15, 10 drop 12

T Bar Rows - 1 plate - 12 reps, 2 plates - 12 reps, 2.5 plates - 12 reps, 3 plates - 12 reps, 3.5 plates - 10 reps

Meadows Rows - 1-25 x 8, 2-25s x 8, 3-25s x 8, 4-25s x 8

Back Extensions - 3 sets of 12

Horizontal Leg Press - 3 sets of 20

Seated Leg Curls - 3 sets - 20, 20, 15

Ball Crunches 2 x 25, was going to do 4 sets but my middle right ab totally
cramped up and I like to never get it freed up, hurt like hell

All in all it was a good week. Asked Dave if we can bump the calories for March, then lean out from there till Summer..... pool time!!!! Probably change up the compounds some in April. I'll see what Dave thinks before I do anything. He has helped me a lot. My lean bulks usually became fatass!!!! lol!!! I have gained some fat but it is way better than what I have done in the past.


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 4, 2015)

30 min. fasted HIIT cardio each of the last 2 mornings. Weight: 213.6. Still all jacked up with little tweaks. My neck/rear delt thing is still there, and the low back thing I had, well it jerked on me again this morning....wtf! Pissing me off. I'll roll myself into the gym anyway today and see what I can do. I haven't had a real leg workout for some time now with all this crap. Anyway last night I did some upper body, listed below. Pinned 300 Test E and 300 Eq this morning.

Flat Chest Machine - 4 sets - 20,20,20,15

Incline Smith Bench - 135 x 15 x 2 sets,185 x 12, 205 x 10, 225 x 10,
245 x 8 drop 185 x 11 drop 135 x 21

Flat DB Flyes - 40s x 12, 50s x 9, 60s x 8

Giant Set - Side Laterals, Rope Pressdowns, & DB Hammer Curls
3 sets each, all around the 20 rep range

Giant Set - Cable Overhead Extensions, Close Grip Push Ups, & Spider Curls
3 sets each, all around the 15 rep range


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 5, 2015)

30 min. fasted HIIT cardio this morning. Weight: 213.6. Still. I ate so much food yesterday. Anyway despite low back/hip being jacked up I got in the gym and did some work. I just lightened up the weight and went high reps. Foam rolled and stretched before I started.

Seated Cable Rows - 4 sets of 20

Low Cable One Arm Rows - 4 sets - 20, 15, 15, 15

Standing Straight Arm Lat Rows - 3 sets of 15

DB Rear Delts - 3 sets of 20

Leg Extensions - 4 sets of 20

One Leg Lying Leg Curls - 4 sets - 20, 20, 15, 12

DB Split Squats - 3 sets of 15

Seated Leg Curls - 3 sets of 20

It was a pretty decent little session. My back loosened up some while I was working but towards the end was getting tight again so I stopped. I didn't rest a lot and got some pretty good pumps going. Was satisfied with it considering how banged up I have been. Truthfully I am surprised at the amount of work I have been still able to do despite this stuff. Must be the gear helping recovery or something.


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 9, 2015)

30 min. fasted HIIT cardio each of the last 3 mornings. Weight: 214. Had an excellent weekend. Got two workouts in.

Saturday

10 min. rotator cuff work

Flat Smith Guillotine Bench Press - 135 x 20 x 2 sets, 185 x 15, 205 x 12, 225 x 10, 245 x 8, 265 x 5 drop 225 x 9 drop 135 x 19

Seated Smith Military Press - 95 x 15, 135 x 15, 165 x 12, 185 x 10, 205 x 7 drop 135 x 15

Superset Cable Side Laterals with Cable Crossovers - 3 sets each, 15ish reps on the SLs, 25ish reps on the COs

Superset Barbell Curls with Cable Lying Tricep Extensions - 4 sets each - pyramid up, 15ish reps on the BCs, 20ish reps on the LTEs

Superset DB Hammer Curls with One Arm Rope Tricep Extensions - 3 sets each - pyramid up, 15ish reps on the HCs, 20ish reps on the RTEs

Sunday

Leg Extensions - 3 sets of 20, pyramid up

Smith Machine Squats, squat rack taken - 135 x 15, 185 x 12, 225 x 10, 275 x 8, 315 x 6, 335 x 6 drop 225 x 18 drop 135 x 19

Smith Machine SLDLs on a box - 135 x 15, 185 x 10 x 2 sets

Seated Leg Curls - 3 sets of 20, pyramid up

Seated Rows - 120 x 15, 140 x 12, 160 x 12

Russian Twists - 4 sets of 20 each side with 4 lb. Ball

Had a lot of fun over the weekend. My low back and neck, trap, shoulder thing are still healing up so I was happy with the work I was able to do. I see the chiro today, maybe get some kinks out and speed up the healing. Pinned 300 Eq, 300 Test E on Sunday. I have dropped the GH, been off a couple weeks now. AI has been 2 day Nolva at 15mg, then 1 day Adex at 1mg, and just keep that cycle going.


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 12, 2015)

Let's see where was I .... 30 min. fasted HIIT cardio Tuesday morning, and this morning, did cardio post workout Wednesday, Weigh-in: 213.4. Good couple of workouts over Tues. and Wed., still battling the tweaks, low back is almost normal again, neck/trap/rear delt thing still pretty prominent but is making progress slowly. I tried to do Front Squats on Wednesday but my shoulder/trap was not going for that, so I did Back Squats just didn't go full heavy since my low back is still healing also.

Tuesday

Flye Machine - 5 sets - pyramid up - 20,20,15,12,10 drop 15

Flat DB Press - 30s x 20, 50s x 15, 70s x 12, 85s x 10, 95s x 7 drop 60s x 11 drop 40s x 12

Standing Bradfords +1 - 95 x 8 x 3 sets

Giant Set - Face Pulls, Band Pressdowns, and One Arm Cable Curls - 3 sets each, all around the 20 rep range

Superset One Arm OH Extensions and Preacher Curl - 3 sets each, all around the 15 rep range

Superset Rvs.Grip Pressdowns and Rope Hammer Curls - 2 sets each, 15-20 rep range


Wednesday

Squats - 135 x 10, 185 x 10, 225 x 8, 275 x 8, 315 x 8 drop 225 rest pause set to 20 ( 1 pause at 14 )

Leg Press - 2 plates per side - rest pause set to 100 reps ( 6 pauses at 35, 50, 60, 70, 80, 90 )

Smith Machine Split Squats - Legs wasted at this point, 2 sets of 10 each leg

Paused DB SLDLs - 1 sec pause in the positive and negative position, squeeze glutes hard at top of rep, intense stretch in bottom

Leg Press Calves - 2 plates per side - 5 sets - 25, 20, 20, 20, 20

30 min. Cardio

Pinned 300 Eq and 300 Test E on Wednesday morning, still continuing with the 2 day on Nolva, 1 day Adex cycle for Estrogen control, I like this, it's working well. Probably ordering my next round of gears today!


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 16, 2015)

30 min. fasted HIIT cardio this morning, and Fri. and Sat. morning last week, damn I'm behind on logging. Sunday I did 30 min. post workout. Well my neck/trap/shoulder thing totally went to shit Thursday. I was in incredible pain. I almost left work Thursday it was so bad, made it to the Doc the next morning. Got an anti-inflammatory steroid shot and a script for muscle relaxers. Been just doing bikini model workouts since, gotta let this thing heal up, sucks ass! Oh well, it will get better eventually, just do what I can till it does. Pinned 300 Eq and 300 Test E Sunday. Got my order in for 2nd half of cycle. Plan to do 400 Test E, 600 NPP, 75-100 mg Anavar pre workout for 10 weeks. Anyway here is my super intense workouts the last two sessions, lol:

Sat.

Flat Chest Machine - 3 sets of 20
Shoulder Press Machine - 3 sets of 20
Barbell Curls - 3 sets of 20
Kettlebell Lying Tricep Extnesions - 3 sets of 20

Sun.

Lying Leg Curls - 4 sets - pyramid up - drop set on set 4, reps: 20, 15, 12, 9 drop 20
Back Extensions - bw x 12, bw + 50 x 12, bw + 100 x 12
Hip Thrusts - 2 sets of single bw x 12 each side then 135 x 18, 135 x 18, 185 x 20
Cable Kickbacks - 2 sets of 20 each side, pyramid up
Reverse Lunges - 20s x 10 es, 25s x 10 es, 30s x 10 es

30 min. cardio post

Well hopefully I get mended up this week and can get back to hitting it hard soon!


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 19, 2015)

Damn fellas, haven't been on here much lately. So today I weighed a measly 209.6. I haven't touched a weight since Sunday. I finally gave in to the pain and decided to just back off and let this damn neck/trap/shoulder bs heal up. It is slowly getting there, I think no weights is aiding the healing. Today and yesterday I made it through the day without pain meds but took some before bed to make sure I sleep well and don't get tightened up through the night. I was popping pills all day long for about a week there. Anyway I have still managed to get my cardio in. 30 min. HIIT every morning fasted, and one night I went back into the gym and did an additional 30 min. HIIT along with some stretching and foam rolling. I'm having my wife massage the huge knot next to my scapula each night too, it's starting to break up finally! Can't wait to get healed up and get back to business.


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 21, 2015)

Well I got a workout in Friday, nothing to brag about, just went through the motions, shoulder thing is still a pain, literally, been killing the whole area with fascial massage using a tennis ball last couple days. No cardio today, hit 30 min. HIIT fasted yesterday morning. Weight: 207.6. Workout was this: 

Incline Nautilus Chest - 3 sets, pyramid up, reps: 20, 20, 18

Flat DB Press - 35s x 15, 55s x 12, 75s x 10

6-Ways - 10lb. DBs x 8 x 3 sets

Bent Rear Delt Raises - 10s x 20, 12s x 20, 15s x 20

Wide Lat Pulldowns - 3 sets, pyramid up, reps: 15, 15, 12

One Arm DB Rows - 55 x 10, 65 x 10 x 2 sets

Rope Pressdowns - 3 sets, pyramid up, reps: 25, 20, 17

DB Kickbacks - 10 x 20, 12 x 20, 15 x 20

Cable Curls - 3 sets, pyramid up, reps: 15, 15, 12

Nautilus Bicep Curl - 3 sets, pyramid up, reps: 15, 14, 9

Got my gearz in, now I just need to get better so I can try to accomplish something with it, I will only be doing the Anavar at 50 mg preworkout, I miscalculated when I ordered but I'm fine with that:


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 22, 2015)

Got in another workout today. Nothing fabulous, but it's something. I'll take it. Weight: 211.4. Pinned 300 Test E, 300 Eq.

Hip Adductor Machine 3 sets of 20

Single Leg SLDLs 3 sets of 12

Bulgarian Split Squats 4 sets pyramid up, reps: 15, 15, 14, 14 drop 14 drop 7

Rest Pause Set to 100 on Leg Press 2 pps

Standing Calf Raise pyramid up, reps: 20, 15, 15

30 min. Cardio

C'mon injury heal the fuck up so we can train hard again!!!!!


----------



## twisted (Mar 22, 2015)

Still grinding I see , trust me work around that shoulder brother and even after it feels better take it easy with it .......

your a beast already......


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 24, 2015)

twistedgto said:


> Still grinding I see , trust me work around that shoulder brother and even after it feels better take it easy with it .......
> 
> your a beast already......



I am believe me, it hurts too much not to be cautious.... thanks brother!

Weigh-in: 211.4. 30 min. fasted HIIT cardio each of the last two mornings. Going into the gym to do whatever upper body stuff I can do tonight without fucking my shoulder situation up worse. I asked Dave about it, and my doc, and my chiro, and basically all of them said it won't go away with just rest. So continued massage and getting back on my horse at the gym with precaution is what I'm gonna do. It is a tiny bit better but still is sucking pretty bad. Hopefully it continues to progress, I think it will.


----------



## bnmsupar (Mar 24, 2015)

Nice to see someone so into their body progress and daily logs to the forum, gives motivation for all of us. Btw take care of that shoulder man


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 25, 2015)

bnmsupar said:


> Nice to see someone so into their body progress and daily logs to the forum, gives motivation for all of us. Btw take care of that shoulder man



thank you, thanks for dropping in

30 min. HIIT fasted cardio this morning. Weight: 210.6. Pinned 300 Eq, 300 Test E. Well my workout last night didn't go too bad. Came home after, iced shoulder, took muscle relaxer and aleve before bed, and today it doesn't feel that bad at all! Will head back to the gym shortly for some legs. I wouldn't say I'm ready to go full bore yet but it's healing, YES!!!! This is good news, good for my mindset too. So here's what I did:

Flat DB Press 30s x 15, 45s x 12, 60s x 12, 70s x 10, 80s x 10, 90s x 6 pause 2, pec felt funny on bad shoulder during this one cut it short

Nautilus Shoulder Press 4 sets, pyramid up, reps: 20, 20, 18, last set was 170 x 12 pause then 4 more

Nautilus Bent Row Machine 1 plate x 15, 2 plates x 15, 3 plates x 15, 4 plates x 13, 5 plates x 10 drop 3 x 10 drop 1 x 10

Superset Lying Kettlebell Tri Extensions with DB Curls 3 sets, pyramid up, 12-20 rep ranges

Superset Rope Pressdowns and Cable Curls 3 sets, pyramid up, 12-25 rep ranges


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 26, 2015)

So busy at work.... but I am taking a minute to update. Shoulder is definitely on the mend, two days of workouts in a row and it's not too bad. It's still nagging just a bit but nothing like it was. So with that in mind I felt inspired to get more on the ball. I want to clean up the bloat I have created over this lean bulk. I can't say that I have gained a ton of muscle over this run, it's just been one thing after another it seems, excuses, excuses, I know. I'm just saying, I'm not seeing much, strength hasn't improved that much either. It's not the gear's fault, it's not Dave's fault, it's my fault, but I'm not down on myself about it. Injuries and pain have a way of busting up progress, it is what it is, this part of the run didn't go like I wanted it too, so be it. Well now that I am finally healing up I'm going to tighten up the diet by shaving off some carbs, reimplement some GH agents (peps mostly but I do have some GH left over as well), gear change up start April 1, staying on the cardio, and hopefully increased intensity in training if I can stay feeling good. So lean bulk over for now, tighten up what I have and try to keep weight steady moving forward. I ordered new protein powder today, one with less carbs in it. I was using Syntha 6, went to ON Gold Standard. Reduce carbs in meals starting after next grocery trip. I also ordered some Ipam / CJC No DAC Blend today. Rant over...

30 min. fasted HIIT cardio this morning. Weight: 212.2. My workout yesterday:

Leg Extensions 4 sets, pyramid up, reps: 20,20,15,12

Leg Press 5 sets, pyramid up, reps: 20,20,20,20,rest pause to 20

Dead Stop in the Hole Hack Squats 3 sets of 12 light and explosive

Dead Stop Smith SLDLs 135 x 12, 225 x 10, 275 x 6, 315 x 8

Lying Leg Curls 3 sets, pyramid up, reps: 20,15,10 drop 10 drop 5

Seated Calf 2 rest pause sets to 50 reps


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 27, 2015)

No weights last night. 30 min. fasted HIIT cardio this morning. Weight: 211.6. Plan to workout tonight, upper body. I joined the gym where my wife goes and have been working out with her some lately, or should I say been making her do my workout with me. It has been fun, will probably train together tonight and Sunday. That's all I got for now.


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 28, 2015)

Good Morning. About to go do my cardio which will be the usual.....wait for it....30 min. fasted HIIT cardio. Weight: 210.6. Got in another 3/4 intensity, broke down older guy workouts last night....

Incline Nautilus Chest - 3 sets, pyramid up, reps: 20, 20, 16

Flat Flyes - 3 sets, pyramid up, reps: 15, 12, 10

Smith Military Press - 4 sets, pyramid up, reps: 20, 20, 20, 16

Side Delt Raises - 3 sets, pyramid up, reps: 15, 15, 10 drop 12

Assisted Pull Ups - 3 sets, reps: 12, 10, 8

Nautilus Pull Over - 3 sets, pyramid up, reps: 15, 12, 12

Overhead Rope Ext. - 3 sets, pyramid up, reps: 25, 20, 20

Rvs. Grip Pressdowns - 3 sets, pyramid up, reps: 15, 12, 11

DB Curls - 3 sets, pyramid up, reps: 15, 14, 11

Rope Hammer Curls - 3 sets, pyramid up, reps: 20, 15, 15

Have a good Saturday fellas!


----------



## Tre (Mar 28, 2015)

Fasted cardio makes me vomit




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 29, 2015)

Tre said:


> Fasted cardio makes me vomit



That's the first I've heard someone say that, why do you think it causes that?

Weight: 210.6 Pin 300 Test E, 300 Eq, and started the CJC 1295 no DAC/Ipam Blend 100mcg upon rising, 100mcg mid day. Workout today:

Hanging Leg Raises 4 sets of 20

Back Extensions 4 sets of 20

One Leg Leg Press 4 sets of 15

Bulgarian Split Squats 3 sets pyramid up, reps: 15, 15, 14

Seated Leg Curls pyramid up, reps: 20, 15, 15

30 min. Cardio post

Went to the grocery today, got some foods to help me lower carbs a bit, carbmaster yogurt, more greens, gonna wait and see what Dave has in mind and will post new diet when completely implemented. Also will start new gearz on Wednesday.


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 30, 2015)

Weigh-in: 209.4. Close to zero carbs in final meal last night, which in turn should make morning fasted cardio more effective. 30 min. HIIT this morning and it felt rougher for sure, I'll get used to it. Haven't heard back from Dave yet about diet, if he doesn't throw one at me I'll just continue with my plan. 15mg Nolva, 125 mcg T4 and 100 mcg CJC NoDac/Ipam blend this morning. No weights tonight.


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 31, 2015)

Weigh-in: 209.4. 30 min. HIIT this morning. 1mg Adex, 125 mcg T4, 250iu HCG and 100 mcg CJC NoDac/Ipam blend this morning. Upper body tonight.


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 1, 2015)

Weigh-in: 210.6. 30 min. fasted HIIT this morning. 15mg Nolva, 125 mcg T4, and 100 mcg CJC NoDac/Ipam blend this morning. Pin second pep dose, 200 NPP, and about 133 Test E tonight. Upper body last night:

Kept things really light, shoulder was achy walking in the door so...

Lying Leg Curls - 3 light sets to 10, hammy is feeling a bit beat up so I just pumped some blood in there and stretched

Nautilus Lat Pulldown - this machine rocks, targets well - 4 sets, pyramid up, reps: 20,18,15,12

One Arm DB Rows - tight controlled form on these - 55 x 10, 65 x 10, 75 x 10, 85 x rest pause to 10

Seated DB Curls - 4 sets, pyramid up, reps: 15,15,15,12

Nautilus Bicep - 3 sets, pyramid up, reps: 20,16, 15

Rope Pressdowns - 3 sets, pyramid up, reps: 25, 20, 15

One Arm DB OH Ext. - 3 sets, pyramid up, reps: 20,18,15

Bench Press - 4 sets of 10 with 95 (my new max)

Superset Rear Delt and Side Delt Raises - 4 sets 12-20 rep ranges


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 2, 2015)

Weigh-in: 210.6. 30 min. fasted HIIT this morning. 15mg Nolva, 125 mcg T4, 20mg Tada, and 100 mcg CJC NoDac/Ipam blend also this morning. Lower body tonight. I'm thinking I'll take some pics soon, fat or not, it will give me a foundation from which to compare as I try to shed fat.


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 3, 2015)

Did not make it to the gym last night, my ass was grass after a horrendous week at work and just flat out tired as hell, I just rested, ate a ton of protein and got up and hit it today. Went pretty well, my shoulder issue still lingering but improving some too. My good one is hurting like hell the last couple day WTF.... whatever it's just how it is with me I suppose I am an injury prone person I guess. Hasn't put a stop to anything yet though.....

Lying Leg Curls - 4 sets of 12, pyramid up

Deadlifts - 135x8, 185x6, 225x5, 275x5, 315x5

Squatting Pull Throughs - 4 sets of 10, pyramid up

Back Extensions - 1 sec pause at top - bw x 8, 25 x 8, 35 x 8, 45 x 8

Split Squats front leg elevated - 4 sets of 8 each leg, pyramid up

Rolling Planks - 3 sets of 8 each side

Single Leg Glute Bridge - 2 sets of 12 each leg

Normal Glute Bridge - 2 sets of 12

Hip Adduction Macine - 2 sets of 12

30 min. cardio post

Weigh-in today: 210. Pinned 200 NPP, 133 Test E, 50mg Anavar pre workout, and put down 2 peptide shots already too, 1mg Adex also, and I forgot to mention I pinned my HCG yesterday... Have a GOOD Friday!


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 6, 2015)

Weigh-in: 210.8. Sat. 30 min. fasted HIIT cardio. Yesterday Upper Body and post Cardio. 30 min. fasted HIIT cardio this morning. Yesterday's workout:

Slight Decline DBs - 40s x 12, 60s x 12

Bench Press - 4 sets of 10 with 135

Superset LTEs with Barbell Curls 3 sec neg - 4 sets, pyramid up, rep ranges 8-12

Wide Pulldowns - 4 sets, pyramid up, rep ranges 10-15

Superset Cable Crossovers with Face Pulls - 4 sets, pyramid up, rep ranges 15-20

Bradfords +1 - bar x 12, 65 x 12, 85 x 10

6 way shoulder complex - 1 set

30 min. Cardio post

Nothing big to report, just trying to continue healing and get the diet headed in the right direction.


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 7, 2015)

No weights last night. Also last night Pinned 200 NPP, 133 Test E. This morning 15mg Nolva, 125 mcg T4, 250 HCG, and 100 mcg CJC NoDac/Ipam. Also 30 min. fasted HIIT cardio. Weigh-in: 210.8. Lower body tonight.


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 9, 2015)

What's up.... weigh-in: 211. 30 min. fasted cardio each of the last two mornings. Also 2 workouts under my belt since last posting. Pinned 200 NPP, 133 Test E yesterday, also 50mg Anavar pre workout both days. Still following the ai and peptide schedule. Workouts were pretty decent intensity. My little injuries are coming around some. My whole right side though is just a mess. I have muscles just not really working right. I don't know if it's nerve damage or what but my lat, shoulder, pec, tricep and bicep on my right side just do not work like the left. They are becoming underdeveloped and smaller, it is visible. I have had some nerve issues on that side in the past, not much you can do about that. I am thinking of going to see a new ART chiro doc. I have tried a couple around here, there aren't that many certified ones close to me. Anyway I haven't really been satisfied with the first two I may call the other one today and see when I can get in. Maybe they can get some of that stuff working better for me.

Lower body - Tuesday

Hip Abduction - 2 sets of 12

Single Leg RDLs - 2 sets of 8

Supermans - 2 sets of 12

Glute Ham Raises - 4 sets of 8

Speed Squats - 2 sets of 8 - bar, 135 x 6, 185 x 6, 205 x 2 x 4 sets, 215 x 2 x 8 sets

Paused in Hole (1 sec hold) Leg Press 1 pps x 30, 25, 20

Serrano Split Squats - 3 sets of 8 each leg

DB SLDLs 4 sets of 8

Superset Side Bends and Bird Dogs 3 sets of 15 reps on each

Upper Body - Wednesday

Rotator Cuff Band work - 4 sets vary grip

Rear Delts thumbs out light 2 sets

Scap Push Ups 2 sets

Slight Decline DB Press - couple warm ups, then 3 sets of 10 with 70s pause in hole on every other rep

Close Grip Bench - this was going to be interesting, I haven't even tried bench or close grips since it really aggravates my shoulder, or it was before, it felt strange but overall it went ok I guess, time will tell... anyway let's see - 95 x 8 x 2 sets, 135 x 5 x 2 sets, 155 x 5, 165 x 5, 175 x 3, 180 x 3, 155 x 5 x 2 sets

Barbell Ext. to Nose - 4 sets of 6 with 95

Meadows Rows - 1/25 x 10, 2/25s x 10, 3/25s x 8 x 2 sets - felt weak on this, esp. my right side

6 ways superset with Barbell Shrugs - 3 sets, 6s on the 6 ways, 12s on the shrugs with pauses at top of rep

was supposed to do some barbell curls after this but I missed it on my printout I had at the gym with me..... oh well.... good workout anyway


----------



## dirtwarrior (Apr 9, 2015)

crawfBigG said:


> Well I don't know if I ever had a prime when it comes to the iron game. I haven't accomplished anything of note in it other than personal bests. The fact is I'm addicted to weightlifting. Despite injuries and setbacks, and now starting to creep up there in age I just can't picture myself ever NOT working out. I like running a journal because it adds a bit of motivation, you sometimes get some good tips from members, and it's a great place to be able to look back at what you've been doing nutritionally and in the gym. I have been running one in the RXMuscle forums but that forum is dying here lately and it's time to move imo. I've been frequenting this forum for a few months now and like it a lot. So for now I'm bringing my shit here and setting up shop... lol.
> 
> So I say past my prime because since I have turned 40, this shit is a challenge more than ever before. My joints hurt, I get jacked up way more often than in my younger days, and just flat out the whole ordeal is just plain harder. I am sure there are plenty of people genetically better than me that can still go full bore with no problems after 40.... well I ain't one of them. But you know what, that's fine. My goal is simply to try my damnedest to improve from where I am now.... be it strength, body composition, whatever, and if I get on a really good roll maybe I'll do a comp of some sort before it's all over with...
> 
> ...


keep at it bro


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 13, 2015)

dirtwarrior said:


> keep at it bro



Thanks!

Weight: 211.2. Friday 30 min. fasted morning, legs that night, Sat. 30 min. fasted morning, Sun. 30 min. fasted morning, upper body that afternoon. Pinned 200 NPP, 133 Test E Friday and will today. Continuing with the peps and ai dosing. Anavar still at 50mg preWorkout. Loosened the reigns on the diet some on Saturday but have been pretty gold besides that. Going to see a new chiro/massage/ART place today after work. My shoulder is so in need of some work, I can't wait!

Friday - Lower

Seated Leg Curls - 4 sets of 12, pyramid up

Front Squats - 95 x 8, 135 x 8, 160 x 6, 185 x 5, 200 x 5, 210 x 5, 220 x 3, 165 x 15

Squatting Pull Throughs - 4 sets of 10, pyramid up

Banded Back Extensions - 4 sets of 12

Walking Lunges - 4 sets of 8 steps each leg, used 20s, 30s, 35s

Side Bends - 4 sets of 15 ea. side

Single Leg Glute Bridges - 2 sets of 8 ea. side

Doulbe Leg Glute Bridges - 2 sets of 12

Hip Abductor - 2 sets of 12

Sunday - Upper

Slight Decline DB Press - 30s x 10, 50s x 8, 65s x 8, 75s x 8 x 2 sets

Bench Press - 95 x 10, 135 x 10, 155 x 10 x 2 sets

Neutral Grip Pulldowns - 4 sets of 10, pyramid up

Band Flyes 5 sets of 15

Bradfords +1 - bar x 12, 65 x 12, 85 x 12

Band Traction Stretches - 3 positions, 30 sec. each, 2 sets

6 way shoulder complex - 1 set


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 15, 2015)

What up? 30 min. fasted morning cardio each of the last two mornings. Weight: 212.6. Recon some GH this morning. I'm going to use up what I have now, about a kit, 8-9 vials replace the peps with this. Everything else, the same. Hit arms/calves on Tuesday night, lower body today. By the way the ART/Chiro guy rocked, I'm going back, he's going to look at my xrays and other info from my recent orthopedic visits, seems to know his shit.

Tuesday

Rope pushdowns  Just our normal rope pushdowns for sets of 12 after plenty of warm ups. This week take these down all the way and flex your tris.
Supersetted with
Ez bar curls -Hold the top and flex your bis for 2 seconds on each rep. Do 8 reps.
4 supersets

Dumbell curls - Keep your palms up/supinated the whole time. Lower these with a 3 second count. Do sets of 8.
Supersetted with
Bent over rope extensions - Just take the rope and turn away from the rack, bend over to 90 degrees, and do rope extensions. Do a nice full range of motion again on these for sets of 12.
4 supersets

Single arm reverse grip pushdown - Now attach a single handle where the rope was, and do reverse pushdowns. Do 8 reps, and then use your other hand to force 4 extra reps by grabbing the cable and assisting the other arm. Next switch sides.
Supersetted with
Barbell curl - You should have a phenomenal pump at this point. I want you to work the bottom half of these with a moderate to light weight. Only come up half way. Do these nice and slow and controlled. Do 8 reps each set.
4 supersets

Standing calve raises - 4 sets of 20

Today

Supermans  2x12
Single Leg RDL  2x8 each
Band Hip Abduction (band around knees)  2x15

Glute ham raise  4x8-10

Squats 10x2 @ 65% of your max. Be explosive!  45 seconds rest between sets. Then take a single at 70% and 75%.

Front Squat  Do a couple warm up sets, finding a weight you can do for 15. These shouldnt be grinders though. Pump them out, up and down continuous reps. 3 sets of 15.

Serrano split squat  This is a 3 level split squat. Go down all the way, come up 2 and hold for 3 seconds. Go all the way down, come up 6 and hold for 3 seconds, go all the way down and come all the way up. That counts as 1 rep. See video. .   .  http://youtu.be/Vr1F7jokGpE
3x8 each leg

Dumbbell stiff leg deadlift  flex from glutes 4x10
Superset with
Bird dogs  4x12 each side

Abs  Cable pulldown abs- 3x15

Workouts from Julia Ladewski, good stuff.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Apr 16, 2015)

heavyiron said:


> At 43 I was still making profound gains when I wanted to but I have learned a few things as I get older that I should have done many years ago.
> 
> Never go off Testosterone even if its just 200 mg weekly.
> 
> ...


Once again solid advice from  heavy,i was still competing at 43 now 60 and still making gains,but on cycle full time.


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 17, 2015)

mnmsnowbeast said:


> Once again solid advice from  heavy,i was still competing at 43 now 60 and still making gains,but on cycle full time.



Yes, I respect Heavy's points a lot. And awesome for you, that is great to hear and inspiring.... thanks.

Weigh-in: 210.4. 30 min. fasted cardio yesterday, 40 min. fasted cardio this morning. Heard from Dave finally. He is looking over what I'm eating currently and will adjust if need be, also upped my cardio. He told me go to 45 min., I did 40 today. I follow the diets he sends me pretty closely adjusting things so it works with my life and I have one cheat meal a week, he does not put that in the diet, I just choose to do this for my own sanity. If it blunts my results just a tad, that's fine, not worried about it. Starting to get a bit of hunger going on so hopefully I'm starting to get the ball rolling. It's been almost 3 weeks and I see not much difference yet. The one thing I have noticed is my fat is getting looser which is what usually happens when I first start dieting. My upper body has taken a big hit in development over the last year, I can see it in the mirror. I hope it heals up to the point that I can train upper body hard again someday. I had some terrible low back stuff in my mid 30s that now is really not a problem, it took it 5 years to heal up good though. I'm hoping I have a similar situation with my shoulder, hopefully quicker. I'm going on 2 years now with it. I know one thing, the body seems to find a way, it may take time but it usually finds a way to get pretty decently healed up if you are careful with it. I'm just trying to believe and keep pushing, which is hard sometimes but what else are u going to do... quit? NO. 

Upper Body tonight. My pinning frequency has fell off schedule this week, I got a day behind, then missed last night's... don't really care truthfully, I'll pin some NPP and Test tonight. Anavar pre workout. Been doing 2iu GH each morning the last few days, same ai dosing as before.


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 20, 2015)

Weight: 211.2. Cardio: 40 min. fasted Sat. morning, 30 min. post workout Sun., 45 min. fasted this morning. Didn't make it to the gym Friday but went first thing Saturday morning and then again on Sunday afternoon.

Saturday

External Rotations w/ band ? 4x12

Scapula Pushups ? 2x12

Rear flyes, thumbs pointed out (5#) ? 2x15

DB Floor Press - 50s x 8, 65s x 8, 70s x 8, 75s x 8, 80s x 8

Incline Bench - 135 x 10, 165 x 8, 195 x 5, 215 x 3, 225 x 3, 205 rest pause to 7 reps

Barbell Extensions to Nose - 95 x 6 x 2 sets, 105 x 6, 115 x 6

One Arm Deadstop DB Rows - 60 x 10, 75 x 10, 85 x 10, 95 x 10

Ys and Ts - 3 sets of 10 each

DB Shrugs 3 sets of 10 with 10 sec hold at top, used 70lb DBs

Barbell Curls 3 sets of 10-12, pyramid up

Sunday

Seated Leg Curls - 4 sets of 12, pyramid up

Deficit Deadlifts - 135 x 8, 185 x 6, 225 x 5, 275 x 5, 315 x 3, 335 x 3, 345 x 3, 315 x 6 singles

Band Good Mornings - 4 sets of 20

Weighted Back Extensions - 50 x 12, 70 x 12 x 2 sets

Split Squats with DBs - 30s x 10 each leg x 3 sets

Pull Down Abs - 3 sets of 25, pyramid up

Single Leg Glute Bridge - 2 sets of 8 each leg

Doulbe Leg Glute Bridge - 2 sets of 12

Hip Abduction Machine - 2 sets of 15, pyramid up 

Still not seeing a bit of difference in my look yet. Just keep grinding something will happen eventually. My right lat is nearly completely shut down right now, nerve wise, I can't flex it right, if I try to do a pull up, my body pulls totally to the good side because there is nothing firing on the bad side. This is all stemming from my stuff I have had going on. I had this happen before, it took 8-9 weeks to come back fully. Fun, fun, fun. Back to the ART/Chiro today after work. Hopefully he'll help me get the nerves awake quicker.


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 23, 2015)

Weight: 207.2. 45 min. fasted cardio each of the last 3 mornings. Hit some upper body last night. Pinned 200 NPP, 133 Test E, 2iu GH each morning before cardio, same ai protocol.

Slight Incline DB Press - 30s x 12, 50s x 10, 65s x 10, 70s x 10

Bench Press - 135 x 10, 155 x 10, 175 x 10, 175 x 9

Assisted Wide Grip Pull UPs (this is where my nerve/shoulder problems really kick in, I have to do them assisted as I re build the strength) - 6 sets - 80lbs. - 8,8,8,8,6,6

Strip the Rack OH Press - 4 sets of 10 with 95

Hang and Swing Rear DBs - 1 set - 50s x 25 drop 35s x 25 drop 20s x 25

6 way Shoulder Complex - 1 set

Band traction stretches - 2 sets, 3 positions

Workout went well, I am in less pain finally! Keep working on my ROM and muscle activation. Fat loss has begun too, I have majorly lowered my carbs from where they were. Plus the upped cardio.... I'm feeling it.


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 25, 2015)

Weigh-in: 208.6. 45 min. fasted cardio last two mornings. Hit some arms & calves Thursday night. Will go later today or maybe tomorrow for my next workout, LEGZ. I feel a bit tired the last couple days. I think the increase in cardio is kicking my arse a little in conjunction with the drop in carb intake. But some progress was made this week. The first 3 weeks I pinched my right ab with skinfold caliper, 10 all 3 weeks, today it was a cunt hair over 9, and my weight is down a little too. I can see a difference in the mirror. I still have tons of work to put in though. My shoulders are sore as shit today too, my ROM is better tho lately and I am happy with the progress in that area. And today I'm having a cheat meal.... yay! 

Pushdowns ? Do plenty of warms up then do sets of 15 with continuous tension. No holding and flexing just pump. (I like to use the grenade attachments from Elitefts or you can just use a band or rope attachment).
Supersetted with
Barbell curls ? Do 8 reps here with a nice 1 second flex at the top.
4 supersets

Hammer curls ? Do sets of 8 here too, and hold for 1 second at the top flexing again. After you do 8 on each set, pump out 4 partials out of the bottom only coming up half way.
Supersetted with
Dips between benches/machine dips ? Do a 3 second negative, and then ram the weight down and flex for a split second. Do sets of 8 here too. (add weight if needed)
4 supersets

Decline lying extensions ? Do these very controlled and do not lock out completely. Keep constant tension on tricep. Do sets of 12.
Supersetted with
EZ bar reverse curl ? Do 10 reps with a full range of motion, and then do 6 partials out of the bottom only coming up half way!
4 supersets

Leg Press Calves - 4 sets of 25


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 27, 2015)

Weigh-in: 209. I went overboard on Saturday with the cheat, holy cow. I weighed 212.5 Sunday morning. I had the Tour of Italy at Olive Garden along with salad and breadsticks (2), and a few bites of my wife's cheesecake. Later I had Ruffles and French Onion Dip, then two bowls of Cocoa Pebbles, then two big bowls of oatmeal, then 3 dinner rolls and 3 beers before bed. That's just the bad stuff I ate, I had a lot of other clean food too. I was a bottomless pit. My cardio was 45 min. fasted Friday and Saturday morning, 30min. post workout Sunday, 45 min. fasted this morning. My pinning schedule has gotten way off. At this point I'm getting about 400 NPP, 275 or so Test E ew. 40mg Anavar pre workout. I have cut my adex back to .5 e3d and the Nolva at 15mg ed I don't do the adex. 125 mcg T4 and GH 2 iu every morning except Sunday. Did the leg workout on Sunday morning....

Supermans - 2x12

Single Leg RDL - 2x8 each

Band Hip Abduction machine - 2x15

Glute ham raise - 3x10 

Squats - 8 sets of 2 @ 70% of your max. Be explosive! - 45 seconds rest between sets.

Speed deadlift - 8x1 at 70% of your max w/ 30 seconds rest between each single. Concentrate on perfect form.

Hack Squat - Do 2 sets of 18 at a good weight. Continuous reps.

Serrano split squat - One more week of these 3x8 each leg

Dumbbell stiff leg deadlift  - 3x12
Superset with
Supermans - 3x15 (hold at the top for a second)

Abs - Hanging leg raises - 3x12


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 29, 2015)

Weigh-in: 207.2. 45 min. fasted cardio last two mornings. Upper body last night. Pinned on Monday, 200NPP, 100TEST. 

External Rotations w/ band - 2x12

Scapula Pushups - 2x12

Rear flyes, thumbs pointed out (5#) - 2x12

DB flat bench - work up and do a good 3x8

Bench Press (big pause in bottom just off the chest, big squeeze at top) - Work your way up until you get to a hard set of 5, but don't fail. Then slowly work up again and do a max 3. After you hit your max 3, do a down set with 95% of what you just did. Do 3 singles at that weight.

DB Tate Press (triceps) - 4x8

Strip the Rack BB Rows - see video  



    If you can't do these like this because you might get kicked out of the gym for ruining the rack, then use a smith machine and do barbell rows on the smith machine. Hit 4 sets of 8 with a good weight.

Face Pulls - 3x20
Superset with
Hammer Curls - 3x10, really squeeze at the top for a second


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 29, 2015)

Good workout today, hard, felt good, left dripping in sweat which is exactly what I need....

Lying leg curls - 4x12 ended on 8 plates ???

Anderson squat - These are where you?re going to set the bar on the pins so that you're starting at the bottom of the squat position. You should be just above parallel. Put the bar on your back, set your feet, and stand up strong with the weight. Come back down under control, rest the bar on the pins between each rep. Do NOT bounce bar off the pins. Work up to a hard 5 then a max 3. After the max three, calculate 92.5% of that and do 2x2
135 x 6 x 2 sets
185 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 5 
275 x 3
295 x 3
315 - fail
315 x 3
290 x 2 x 2 sets - loved these things, I set the pins to where I was starting just below parallel

Band Arch back goodmornings - Keep the lower back really arched, reach the hips back and get a good stretch in the hamstrings. Do NOT round your back. Do 5 sets of 10 with 45 seconds rest between sets.

Split Squat - Place your back foot on a bench and your front foot out in front of you. Grab a pair of dumbbells if you need extra resistance. Go down til your thigh is parallel to the floor. This week, we are going to do isometrics. So hold for 10 seconds, then do 6 reps up and down. That counts as one set. Do 3 sets of that on each leg. I used 25s, 40s , 50s.

Abs - Cable Pulldown Abs - 3x20 ended with the stack

Single leg glute bridge - 2x8 each leg
Glute bridge (both legs) - 2x12
Band Hip abduction (band around knees) - 2x15


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 30, 2015)

Weight: 210.8. ???.... 45 min. fasted cardio this morning. No weights tonight. Maybe some foam rolling and stretching shoulder area, back. Think I'll pin tonight too. Stay on diet and keep towing the line!


----------



## crawfBigG (May 3, 2015)

Weigh-in: 209.4. Another cheat meal turned cheat day yesterday, but I only jumped 2 lbs., made progress this week. As long as bodyfat is going down, not worried about having a decent cheat. Skinfold down another .75. (8.5), from last week. Friday - 45min. fasted cardio morning, upper body weights that night. Sat. 45 min. fasted cardio morning, beer, food and drugs that night. Sun. slept in, Arms, Calves afternoon, 30 min. cardio post workout, set me up for tomorrow morning, back to cardio hell. Sat. pinned 200 NPP, 133 Test E, continuing with 40mg Anavar pre workout, 2iu GH M-S first in the morning before cardio, 250 HCG twice weekly, etc., etc.

Friday

Speed bench clusters ? 50% - Calculate 50% of your raw bench max. You are going to do cluster sets. A cluster looks like this.
Do 3 explosive speed reps, rest 15 seconds, 3 reps, rest 15 seconds, 3 reps. THAT IS CLUSTER #1.
After cluster #1, rest 1 full minute.
Then do cluster #2 (rest a minute), cluster #3 (rest a minute), cluster #4. And done!!

That's what I was supposed to do, I just did 4 sets of 10 cause my shoulder just needs to heal and get stronger before I start worrying about a bunch of specialization. These workouts I've been posting are from Julia Ladewski, they kick ass, I paid $450 for these along with email access and weekly check-ins of course but they are really intuitive and fun.
135 x 10
155 x 10
175 x 10 x 2 sets

Floor press ? You did floor press on week 1 of the program for a 5 rep max. You are going to do 5 sets of 5 with percents this. Here?s how it will look:
65%x5
70%x5
75%x5
80%x5
85%x5-8 (if you can get more than 5, keep going and push hard!)

I did 135 x 6, 155 x 5, 175 x 5, 190 x 5, 200 x 5

Wide grip pull-ups ?4-6 sets of 5-6 reps. Did these assisted, used less weight than last week, should get better as my lat comes back to life soon hopefully.

Strip the Rack Overhead Press ? Set up the hooks on the rack so that it is just above shoulder level. You?re going to be sliding the bar up and down the outside of the rack. So as you push up, also push into the rack. Do 5 sets of 5 at a weight that is moderate so you can still be explosive. 
I did 95 x 5 x 2 sets, 105 x 5, 115 x 5 x 2 sets

Band Pullaparts - 4x25

Today

Rope pushdowns ? Do plenty of warms up then do sets of 12 with continuous tension. No holding and flexing, just pump.
Supersetted with
Cable extensions ? These are where you turn and face away from the machine, grabbing the cable with one hand, and extend arm. Do sets of 10 with each arm. Start with a different arm each set.
4 supersets for a total of 8 sets

Dips between benches/machine dips ? Do 3 second negatives on each rep, and do sets of 8. You don?t have to lock out, keep tension on triceps.
Supersetted with
Incline lying extension/skullcrusher ? Get a real nice stretch on these. Lower the bar slowly, and behind your head. Do sets of 8. Do not lock out on these either!
4 supersets for a total of 8 sets

Barbell curls ? Do a set or two to warm up and then strict sets of 8 reps.
Supersetted with
Hammer curl ?Do 10 full reps. Completely straighten arms out and bring them up and flex hard.
4 supersets for a total of 8 sets
EZ bar preacher curls ? Do sets of 8 here. I like to use the glute ham raise as my preacher curl bench.
Supersetted with
Standing reverse curl (BB or EZ curl) ? Just pump out 10 reps only coming up half way.
4 supersets for a total of 8 sets

Seated calve raises ? Do 10 full reps, then 10 partials out of the bottom
Superset with
Dorsiflexion - After each set of seated calves, I want you to stand up on an aerobic platform. Hold onto something for balance. Let your toes dangle off it so you get more range of motion on the dorsiflexion. Shoot for 30-50 reps the first few sets, and then will go down quite a bit as your calves fill with blood.
3 supersets

Pretty much just followed the above to the letter, good pump!


----------



## crawfBigG (May 7, 2015)

Damn... where was I... Weigh-in: 206. 45 min. fasted cardio last 4 mornings. Hit the weights on Tuesday and Wednesday. Pinned 200 NPP, 133 Test E on Tuesday evening. Besides that continue with 40mg Anavar pre workout. 2iu GH every morning first thing along with 125 mcg T4, .5 Adex e3d, Nolva 15mg ed except Adex days. 3 days a week I take 20mg of Tada also. Things are going pretty well, my shoulder is still a disaster but it seems a tad better of late, I'll take it.

Tuesday

Supermans - 2x12

Single Leg RDL - 2x8 each used 20, then 25, my balance sucks

Hip Abduction Machine - 2x15

Glute ham raise - 3x10 

Front Squat - Take 70% of your best front squat from a couple weeks ago. Do your speed squats with that weight. 10 sets of 2 with 45 seconds rest between sets.
I used 155 after a couple warm ups with the bar.

Snatch grip deadlift with plates raise 3-4 inches.  - Set the bar up about 3-4? off the ground (on pins or mats or some plates. Do 4 sets of 6. Should be hard but do not fail and keep form. Really work on keeping chest up and use straps to help with grip.
Set up on one plate and did 135 x 8, 185 x 6, 235 x 6, 255 x 6, 275 x 6, 285 x 6

Dumbbell Stiff leg deadlift - 3 sets of 8, nice and controlled, squeeze glutes at the top. I used 50s, 60s, 70s
Superset with
Supermans - 3x15

Weighted Situps - 3x12

Wednesday

External Rotations w/ band - 4x12

Scapula Pushups - 2x12

Rear flyes, thumbs pointed out (5#) - 2x12

DB overhead press - work up and do 3x8
I used 20s x 10, 35s x 10, 50s x 8, 60s x 8, 65s x 8 - all sets very controlled, pause in the hole

Bench - Hard 5 then max3,  down set at 90%  1x3.
I did 135 x 8, 165 x 6, 185 x 5, 205 x 5, 225 x 3, 240 x 3, 215 x 3 - this also very controlled and slow, slow negative, squeeze pecs hard at top

DB Tate Press (triceps) - 4-5 sets of 8-10
I used 20s, 25s, 30s, 35s, 40s all for 10, these felt awesome

Strip the Rack BB Rows - Hit 4 sets of 10 with a good weight.
I used 115, my lat is still shut down some so these are very tuff for me right now

Band Pullaparts - 3x15

Rear flyes, hang and swing partials - 3x25
Superset with
DB Curls - 3x8, with 3 second lowering

Loved it!


----------



## crawfBigG (May 9, 2015)

Weigh-in: 206.8. 45 min. fasted cardio last two mornings. Great workout last night. Also pinned last night.... 133 Test E, 150 NPP, 50 Tren A. Two 19-nors omg.... Upped my adex back to 1mg e3d. Skin fold down another .75 this week, 7.5 today.

Seated leg curls - 4x12, on 4th set do 12 partials after 12 full reps.
I did 80, 95, 105, 115

Squat - work up to hard 5, then take 2 singles at 85% of you actual squat max (work it technically, be sound)
I did bar x 10, 135 x 10, 185 x 6, 225 x 5, 275 x 5, 315 x 5, 340 x 1, 365 x 1

Deadstop RDLs from floor or rack - perform an RDL or stiff legged dead, but rest the bar on the ground after each rep. keep form and keep lower back arched. But really contract hard off the floor. 4x8
I did 135 x 8, 185 x 8, 225 x 8, 275 x 8

Lunges - You can do these walking forward or in place. Hold dumbbells or use a weight vest. 3x10 steps each leg
I did 20s, 30s, 40s all for 10 each leg

Abs - situps on decline bench - 3x12 (add weight if needed)
I did 40lbs., 60lbs., 80lbs.


----------



## crawfBigG (May 11, 2015)

Weigh-in: 208.6. Cheat-a-thon on Saturday, Sunday weights and post workout cardio, 45 min. fasted cardio this morning. Just a quickie on Sunday but it was cool. I felt tired and geared up on some Kratom just to get motivated to get in there. Once I got started tho it went well and I was glad as hell I went.

External Rotations w/ band - 2x12
Scapula Pushups - 2x12
Rear flyes, thumbs pointed out (5#) - 2x12

Speed bench clusters - use 50% 16 sets of 3, 4 clusters... Clusters work like this:
Do 3 reps, rest 15 seconds, 3 reps, rest 15 seconds, 3 reps, rest 15 sec, 3 reps. That is 1 cluster. After this first cluster, rest a full minute.
Repeat 3 more times for a total of 4 clusters
Remember, 15 sec between within the cluster and 1 min between clusters - I used 135

Floor press - calculate 90% of max 3 from ME workout last week. After calculating 90%, take 70%x3, 75%x3, 80%x3, 85%x3, 90%x3-8 reps (shoot for more than 3 on the last set)

I did 135 x 8, 185 x 6, 205 x 3, 215 x 3, 215 x 7

30 min. cardio Stairmaster


----------



## crawfBigG (May 13, 2015)

Weight: 207.4. 45 min. fasted cardio last two mornings. Did arms last night. Sitting here eating pre workout meal ground up oats 1/2 cup, 1 scoop Animal Whey, 1/4 cup Unsweetened Almond Milk, 40mg Anavar, bout to go do legs! 

Last night:

Barbell curls ? We are going to maximum pump right out the gate. Here is the rep scheme for this. Keep
the same weight. Do 25, 20, 15, and 10 reps.
Supersetted with
Rope pushdowns ? Same thing as above, do 25, 20, 15, and 10 reps.

After you do the rope pushdowns, rest for 60 seconds and then back it. 4 rounds.

Hammer curls ? On these I just want sets of 8. Squeeze the dumbbells hard!
Supersetted with
Dips between benches ? Just work the sweet spot on these, don?t come all the way up, and don?t go
down all the way. Work the middle range of motion. Do the eccentric/negative nice and slow. Do sets of
10 Take your time in between supersets on these. No rush. Your arms should be jacked.

Decline lying extensions ? Do these on a slight decline, and control the weight. Bring it down nice and
slow. Don?t lockout. Keep constant tension on the tri. Do sets of 12.
Supersetted with
EZ bar preacher curl ? Same thing on these, bring the weight down nice and slow. Don?t let your arms
fully straighten, and do try and bring the weight all the way up and flex hard! Do sets of 8.

Standing calve raises ? Same as last week. Work up the stack going heavier each time. Do sets of 10 until you can?t get 10 anymore. Once you get to that weight, stick with it for 3 sets, and just get as many reps as you can with it on each set. Feel free to use partials to get your number or beat it.


----------



## crawfBigG (May 13, 2015)

Progress pics taken this morning (NOODZ) Lots of fat left to lose:


----------



## crawfBigG (May 14, 2015)

Weight: 206. 45 min. fasted cardio this morning. Really fun workout yesterday afternoon. I felt drained as I headed to the gym but once I got started it went really well.

Glute ham raise ? 4x8

Front Squat ? 75% for 8x2 ? 45 seconds rest between sets. I used 165.

Snatch grip deadlift off of one plate on floor.  4x6 Should be hard but do not miss.
135 x 6, 185 x 6, 235 x 6, 285 x 6, 315 x 6, 335 x 6

Leg extensions ? 3 sets of 30  

Abduction and Adduction machines ? 3 sets of 12 each

Glute Bridge ? 3x10 w/ 2 second squeeze at top
Superset with
Weighted Situps ? 3x12


----------



## crawfBigG (May 16, 2015)

What up fellars? Weight: 208.6. 45 min. fasted cardio last two mornings. Upper body last night. Pinned 200 NPP, 133 Test E on Thursday. Not a big jump in fat loss this week. My weight really didn't go down and the skin fold reading barely moved. I guess you could call it 7.25 this time, a very minimal drop from last week. Might have to make a little change in the environment. Clen, T3, more cardio, less food, something... haven't decided yet.

External Rotations w/ band ? 4x12
Scapula Pushups ? 2x12
Rear flyes, thumbs pointed out (5#) ? 2x12

Dumbell decline - work up to a weight you can do for 12 via sets of 10. Once you are at that weight to 3 total sets of 10. Did 30s, 55s, 70s all for 10 super strict pause in hole reps

Illegal wide Bench Press - (IF can't go all the way out on these, do go 1 inch wider than normal grip width.) Work up in sets of 6 reps. When you reach a hard 6 drop the weight 10% and do a set of 8. Then drop another 10% and do 10+ reps. 
Shoulder was feeling like shit on these so I didn't go very heavy at all..... 135 x 6, 175 x 6, 195 x 6, 175 x 8, 160 x 10

Dead stop DB Extensions ? Lay on the floor when you do these, rest the dumbbells on the floor just above your shoulders (like a rolling DB ext). then fire up hard into a tricep extension. Did 20s, 25s, 30s, 35s

T Bar rows ? 4 sets of 8 - did bar with 45&25, 45&25 + 35, 45&25 + 70, 45&25 + 95

Face pulls ? 1 set for 2 minutes with band

DB Side Laterals ? 20s, 25s, 30s
Superset with
DB Hammer curls ? 3x10 squeeze at the top 20s, 25s, 30s


----------



## crawfBigG (May 16, 2015)

Got a little sampler pack from Roids24 just to try them out with the little promo they had recently....


----------



## crawfBigG (May 16, 2015)

Me trying on clothes today...


----------



## crawfBigG (May 17, 2015)

So a tremendous cheat day again yesterday. I tallied my calories up on MFP just to see what I'm doing to myself every Saturday, lol. 7000+ calories...






I woke up at 211 so not a huge jump, about 2.4 lbs. I've ate near nothing today, had a good workout tho. I try to deplete on Sunday, get myself quickly back into fat burning mode. I've had zero carbs today. Here's basically what I'm eating the other 6 days.

3am - coffee, GH, T4, cardio 45 minutes

meal 1:
1/2 cup ground oats
1 scoop protein powder (Animal Whey currently)
1/4 unsweetened Silk Almond Milk
Support Supps, Vitamins, and a TN Fat Burner

meal 2:
1/2 cup oats
8 egg whites
1 whole omega 3 egg
1 tsp coconut oil
cinnamon, splenda

meal 3:
1 scoop protein powder
6-7g Kratom

meal 4:
7.5 oz Chicken Breast
1.5 cup Green Beans

meal 5:
7.5 oz Chicken Breast
1.5 cup Green Beans

meal 6:
weight training days only
1/2 cup ground oats
1.5 scoops protein powder
1 tbsp. peanut butter
intra drink - Mountain Dog Intra MD (this will be dropped when tub gone for just bcaas or something, no carbs, calories)

meal 7:
I do a variety of shit with the last meal, just depends on the mood I'm in. It's usually one of three things:
1. Chicken Breast and Salad with Light Balsalmic dressing
2. Protein Brownie - 2 scoops protein, 1 tbsp. Cocoa, 3 tbsp. FF, SF Choc. Jello, 3 Tbsp. SF Syrup, 2 Splendas
3. 1.5 Cups Carbmaster Yogurt, 1 scoop Protein Powder mixed in it, couple handfuls of cashews

Today's workout:

Leg curls on stability ball or TRX - 3x10

Deadlift - Work up to 90% of your deadlift max for 3-4 singles.
I did 135 x 8, 185 x 6, 225 x 5, 275 x 4, 315 x 3, 355 x 1, 385 x 1 x 3 sets

Leg extension ? 4x15

Superset with

Leg Press ? 4x10-15 - Pumped after this shit!!!!

hip abduction machine ? 2x20

Abs ? weighted situps ? 3x12

So I'm thinking Monday nights and Thursday nights I don't lift usually so I was thinking I would start doing cardio at night on those nights to increase the workload and continue to have good weeks at this. 12 days till my vacation!


----------



## crawfBigG (May 20, 2015)

So I said fuck Monday and Thursday night cardio, lol. I'm going to keep that bullet for now. I decided just do extra cardio after weights on the nights I feel up to it, which should and better be most nights I do lift weights. Did 20 min. post last night. That will be 65 minutes per on the 3 days I go to the gym during the week. I lift once on the weekend too but that is on Sunday and I skip morning cardio that one day each week, it is my one day a week I sleep in some. Been doing 30 min. post on that day. Anyway that adds an extra hour per week and with the drop of MD Intra soon should be a nice little continuance of slowly amping up the torture (less calories + more work).

Now to the normal report. 45 min. fasted cardio last 3 mornings. Upper body last night. Pinned 250iu HCG, 200 NPP, 133 Test E last night also.

Speed bench - 9x3 with 65% of max - I used 170 after 2 warm up sets

Close grip bench - Take close grip record from max effort workout from week 2 and multiply it by these percents.  65%x5, 70%x5, 75%x5, 80%x5, 85%x5-10 I did 135 x 5, 145 x 5, 155 x 5, 165 x 5, 175 x 8

Chest supported DB rows ?4x8, 5th set, do a drop set, 3 drops of 8 each (DB or BB) I did 35s, 50s, 60s x 2, then 60s drop 45s drop 25s

DB side laterals ? 3x12

Cable Rear Delts - 3 x 12

Band shoulder traction stretches - 3 positions - 2 sets

6 way shoulder complex ? 1x8 each (front raise thumbs up, front raise thumbs down, side raise thumbs up, side raise thumbs down, bentover rear fly thumbs up, bentover rear fly thumbs down)


----------



## crawfBigG (May 22, 2015)

45 min. fasted cardio last 2 mornings. Weight: 206.8. Wednesday evening did Arms, Calves, will go tonight and hit some weights and more cardio. Will pin 200 NPP, 133 Test E tonight also. Feeling pretty good, I weighed in at 204.2 on Thursday morning, that's been my lowest point so far. I think the extra cardio will have an impact. I am at the end of my 6 week training template I was following. I'm just going to wing it now until vacation with training. I purchased a book of templates by Josh Bryant yesterday, I'll pick something in there to start up when I return.

Leg Press Calf - 3 sets of 30, pyramid up in weight, 30 sec. hold after each 10 reps. This was brutal by the last hold.

Superset DB Curls (3 sec neg.) sets of 8 with Barbell Rvs. Curls sets of 10 - 4 total supersets

Superset Rope Pressdowns with LTEs - sets of 10 with 1 sec. hold at bottom on Pressdowns, sets of 15 on LTEs - 4 total supersets

Superset Close Grip Push UPs with LTEs - sets of 10-12 on CGPU, sets of 8-10 on LTEs using a bit more weight - 4 total supersets

20 min. Cardio post

That was short and sweet but effective, great tricep pump, left soaked in sweat from the cardio.


----------



## crawfBigG (May 23, 2015)

About to go hit my 45 min. fasted this morning. Weigh-in: 204. Plucked a various workout out of Josh Bryant's book last night and did that. Legz. My right knee has been feeling a little off so I didn't push the weight, just kept perfect form and got in some good work. I think all the cardio is putting a strain on my knees some cause the left ain't 100% either right now. Nevertheless good workout....

Squats - no belt - bar x 20, 155 x 10, 245 x 7, 255 x 7 x 3 sets

Giant Sets - GHR, DB RDLs, Cable Kickbacks (6,6,6 - 3 sets)

Superset - Leg Press and Leg Extensions (15,30 - 3 sets)

20 min. Cardio post

Fast workout but pretty brutal, the giant and supersets at the end were awesome


----------



## crawfBigG (May 27, 2015)

I'm still here! What's up fellars? This morning was the first time I have been to the gym since cardio on Saturday. Weigh-in: 204. I took 4 days straight off of the weights and diet. Decided to just take a bit of time to rest up, heal up, and eat up. Kinda reset my metabolism too. I have reinstated carbs into every meal and will continue this at least until I get back from vacation on Tuesday next week. I pigged out over the weekend and drank a brewery full of beer, lol. I was surprised as hell to jump on the scale this morning and haven't gained an ounce! I have also returned my roid usage back to HRT with just 200mg Test C per week for the time being. I just want to let everything to settle down for a bit. Did back, traps and biceps this morning, and a little cardio post workout. Had a meal before I headed to the gym so not fasted. I would never lift weights fasted. Anyhow....

DB Pullovers - 3 sets

Assisted Pull Ups - 10, 9, 7

Meadows Rows - 3 sets of 8 pyramid up

Superset Nautilus Bent Row machine and Lat Pressdowns - 4 sets of each 10-15 rep range

DB Shrugs 10 sec hold at top - 3 sets of 10

Seated DB Curls - 3 sets of 12

Cable Straight Bar Curls - 3 sets of 10

Preacher Curls - 3 sets of 10

DB Hammer Curls - 3 sets of 10

20 min. Stairmaster


----------



## crawfBigG (May 28, 2015)

Weigh-in: 203.6. Hit last workout before vacation this morning. Chest, Shoulders, Tris., and a little cardio post.

External Rotations with Band - 3 sets

Nautilus Vertical Chest - one arm at a time - 3 sets

Incline Bench - 5 sets

Cable Crossovers - 3 sets

Seated DB OH Press - 4 sets

Cable Side Laterals - 3 sets

DB Rear Delts draped over incline bench - 3 sets

DB Tate Presses - 4 sets

One Arm Rvs. Pressdowns - 3 sets

20 min. Cardio


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 2, 2015)

Back from vacation..... added 6 lbs. of sheer fat, lol. Weigh-in: 209. 5 solid days of eating anything and everything along with too many trips to the Tiki Bar will do that to ya. No real exercise to speak of other than marathon sex with the wife! The wi-fi there was terrible, I couldn't use the internet very good unless I was close to the front desk, cheap bastards, lol. I took close to no pics anyway, things always seem to go not as planned in some aspect. I had a great time tho so I'm not complaining. Back to work this morning. I started a 12 week template by Josh Bryant, I'll try to stick with it and see how it goes. Gear use is still just 200 Test Cyp. ew and I switched my AI to Exemestane 12.5 eod.

I am basing this program with my 1RM as such: 250 - BP, 380 - SQ, 405 - DL

Bent Laterals super light to warm up - 3 sets

Bench Press - 3 warm up sets, then (75%) x 3 x 2 sets I did 190, (65%) x 6 x 4 sets,  do as many as possible on last set, 60 sec rest periods, I did 170 - 6,6,6,13

Incline Press superset with Chin Ups - 5 sets of 6 IP, 5 sets of 5 CU. I did 135 x 6, then 155 x 6 x 4 sets, on chin ups I did 5,5,5,4,4

Incline Fly superset with Single Arm Barbell Eccentric Curl - 3 sets of 12 IF, 3 sets of 3 SABC, I did 20s, 25s, 30s all by 12, I used an empty EZ Bar Curl for the SABCs, I had never done these. Easy 3 sets of 3 with super slow negative.

Incline DB Curls superset with Incline I-Y-T - 3 sets 15,12,8 in IDC, 3 sets 10 each way on IYT, I did 15s x 15, 25s x 12, 30s x 8, and used 5lb. DBs for the IYTs the whole way.

Side Plank 2 sets of 20 seconds each side

20 min. cardio Treadmill, decent pace, some incline, no running...


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 3, 2015)

One day of clean eating.... weigh-in: 204.6... boom, big drop 4.4 lbs., I knew it would come down but not that fast. Anyway kick ass workout this morning. Day 2 on JB's 12 week template, this stuff is going to kick my ass, gonna have to incorporate some gearz about 4 weeks in or something, should yield some results I would think. That will give me a nice little break also staying HRT dose for a month to 6 weeks at that point.

Squats - 75% of 1RM for 5 sets of 5, as many reps as possible on the last set - I did 6 warm up sets, squats at 4am, yeah I need to warm up, lol, after that 285 for 5,5,5,11

Front Squats - 70% of weight used on Back Squats - 6 sets of 2 - 60 sec rest - I did 200 for the 6 sets

Walking 45 degree plate lunge - 2 sets of 10 steps each leg - I did these standing in place with a 35lb. plate, my legs were bashed already at this point, lol, and this made them worse! I also only did 8 each leg on both sets.

Superset Leg Curls with Leg Extensions - 3 sets - 6 reps on LC, 30 reps on LE - I didn't really know where to start on weight, I did more reps if it was too light, struggled to get thru with rest pause if it was too heavy, I'll know better where to start next time

Superset Single Leg Glute Bridge and Hip Adductor Machine - 3 sets - 12 reps on SLGB, 10 reps on HAM - I breezed thru this pretty good, was running out of time too had to pick up the pace

Front Squat Static Holds 15 sec. with weight used on Back Squats - 2 sets - I used 285, really good core work, had never done this before

Standing Calf Raises - 3 sets of 15 - this gym doesn't have a standing calf so I did them on a leg press - 1 warm up set, then added weight each set and did my 3 sets of 15, only the last one was hard

No cardio today....


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 5, 2015)

Weigh-in: 201.8. Lowest yet. I'm going to go on week long binges of drinking and junk food more often! 30 min. fasted cardio last two morning. Pinned 200 Test C last night. Went in and did an unscheduled little session last night just because I felt good and wanted to. Did some biceps, abs, low back, some foam rolling on my sore legs and a little more cardio.

Superset Hanging Leg Raises and Back Extensions - 3 sets
Reps:
12 - 12 bw
12 - 12 bw + 50lbs.
12 - 12 bw + 50lbs.

Incline DB Curls - 7 sets of 10 ( Twisted inspired 7 set method )

EZ Bar Cable Curls - 7 sets of 10 ( Twisted inspired 7 set method ), last 3 sets I supersetted in Barbell Rvs. Curls also for sets of 10

Nautilus Bicep - 1 set

30 min. Stairmaster


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 6, 2015)

Weigh-in: 202.6. Ate quite a bit last night, felt like I needed to recoup. All clean stuff but a tad more than the rest of the evenings this week. Skipped cardio this morning, sleeping in felt needed as well. I have been trying to listen to my body more and work with it not against it. Maybe that's just a nice way of saying I'm slacking, lol, I don't really think so, it's an experiment, as we all continue to experiment on ourselves week after week. Let's see what works and what doesn't for our own individual bodies. Hit workout 3 week 1 of JB's program, short and sweet, fun workout.

External Rotations with Bands - 2 directions, 2 sets x 12 each way

6 way shoulder complex 1 set

Standing OH Press - 4 warm up sets, then 135 x 2 x 8 sets, explosive, if I felt one of the reps wasn't good, I would do an extra and make sure it was good, this happened on two or three sets

Crucifix Hold - 1 set - 30 sec - 15lb. DBs

Superset Rear Delt Fly with Incline Side Laterals with 5 second eccentric - 3 sets - RDF - 12 reps, ISL - 5 reps

Dicks Press - 4 sets of 12, this was killing my shoulder, kept it light

Superset Dips with Band Tri Extensions - I still use the assisted dip because this kills my shoulders too but I get a good stretch and it went well I will try to progress on these, I hope to do them free again soon, reps - dips - 6, ext - 12-15

Loved it, have a great Saturday fellas, I intend to...


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 8, 2015)

So a great week last week but I totally fell off the wagon this weekend. I battle with depression, I don't think I have ever revealed this before but I do. Not looking for sympathy, just saying sometimes it gets the best of me and it did this weekend. I never see it coming but when it does set in I know it's there, and it takes over. I have spoken with a psychiatrist recently and will be going to see him soon. I hope it helps. I have seen some counselors in the past and it helped some but I think I need to get on some meds or something, it seems to be getting worse as I get older. It runs in my family. My mom had it pretty bad, my sister too, my aunt locked herself in her bedroom in her late 30s and never came out, no joke, my uncle ate a shotgun, a tragedy, he was a great guy, there are more but you get the point. Anyway I don't want mine to ever reach this level so I need to do something about it. It affects my family, my job, and of course training and nutrition too cause when I'm down I just don't give a f#%&, ya know. Anyway I feel a bit better today and plan on getting my shit back together starting right now.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 11, 2015)

Time to climb back on that horse brothers! 30 min. fasted cardio last 3 mornings. Did my first workout in 5 days yesterday. It was the last workout of JB's template week 1, except it took me 2 weeks to get thru week 1 from my short fall out, lol. Plan to stay on track now. Weigh-in: 201. Pinned 100 Test C and 50 Tren A yesterday. 2iu GH each morning M-F. Alternating Exemestane 12.5mg and Nolvadex 20mg every other day for AI currently.

Squats 65% - 6 sets of 1 - 30sec rest - I did 4 warm up sets then 250 for the six sets, I paused in the hole on each rep, just felt good

Deadlift 77.5% - 1 set of 3 - 4 warm up sets then 315 for my set of 3

Deadlift 65% - 6 sets of 4 - 60 sec rest - I did 265 for these sets

DB Shrug - 60 sec rest - 3 sets of 12 - I did 70s, 80s, 90s

Pendlay Rows - 60 sec rest - 4 sets of 5 - I did 135, then 185 for the last 3 sets

Superset DB Pullover and Straight Arm Pulldowns - 3 sets of 12 on each - I did 50lb DB on Pullovers with a good long stretch at the top of movement, not sure of the weight I used on the Pulldowns, I think #7 on the stack.

Weighted Neutral Grip Pull Ups - I can barely do pull ups at all with my shoulder and nerve damage issues so I did them with just bw, I did 6 sets of 4, I'll try to progress from that

Hanging Leg Raises - 3 sets of 12


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 13, 2015)

30 min. fasted cardio last 2 mornings. Weigh-in: 205.6. Pinned 50 Test C, 50 Tren A last night. Started week 2 of the JB template last night also.

4 sets of shoulder warm up with bands

Bench Press - 2 sets of 3, 77% set 1, 83% set 2 - I did 4 warm up sets, then 195 x 3, 210 x 3

Bench Press - 65% - 4 sets of 7 - I did 165

Superset Incline Press with Wide Pulldowns - I did 135 x 6, 155 x 6, 165 x 6 x 2 sets on Incline, 120, 140, 160 x 2 sets all for 10 on Pulldowns

Superset Incline Flys with Single Arm Eccentric Barbell Curl - I did the 25s x 15 x 3 sets on IF, 45 x 4 each arm on SAEBC

Superset Incline I-Y-Ts with Incline DB Curls - I did 5s, then 8s for the last two sets of I-Y-Ts 10 reps each way and 20s, 30s, then 35s on ICs, reps: 12,10,8

Side Planks - 2 sets each side 20 seconds each


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 15, 2015)

30 min. fasted cardio this morning, none on Sunday. Weigh-in: 206.2. Pinned 50 Test C, 50 Tren A yesterday. So this puts me at doing 200 TestC, 150 Tren A ew now. I upped the Exemestane to 25mg eod, and the Nolva in between still at 20mg. Hit week 2, workout 2 Sunday afternoon.

Squat 80% - 5 sets of 5, as many as possible on last set - I did 5 warm up sets then 305 x 5,5,5,5,8

Front Squat 70% of Back Squat - 6 sets of 2, 60 sec rest - I did 195 x 2, 205 x 2, 215 x 2 x 4 sets

45 degree plate lunge - 35lb plate - 10 steps each leg x 2 sets

Superset Lying Leg Curls and Leg Extensions - 8 on the stack x 10, 9 x 10, 10 x 10 - 60 x 25 x 3 sets

Superset Single Leg Glute Bridges and Hip Abductor Mach. - 3 sets of 12 each side - 140, 170, 185 x 12

Front Squat Static Hold - 15 sec. - 305 x 2 sets

Leg Press Calf - 5 sets of 15 - pyramid up to 5 plates per side


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 18, 2015)

30 min. fasted cardio last 3 mornings. 2 workouts in the books since Monday, finished week 2, will start week 3 on Friday. Pinned 200 Test C and 50 Tren A yesterday. Weigh-in: 204.2.

Tuesday

Standing OH Press - 4 warm up sets, then 140 x 2 x 8 sets, explosive, if I felt one of the reps wasn't good, I would do an extra and make sure it was good, this happened on three or four of the sets

Crucifix Hold - 1 set - 35 sec - 15lb. DBs

Superset Rear Delt Fly with Incline Side Laterals with 5 second eccentric - 3 sets - RDF - 12 reps, ISL - 6 reps

Dicks Press - 4 sets of 10, this was killing my shoulder as usual, used just 95

Superset Dips with Band Tri Extensions - I still use the assisted dip because this kills my shoulders, I tried them free, wasn't happening, reps - 60lb. ass. dips - 5, ext - 12-15


Wednesday

Squats 65% - 6 sets of 1 - 30sec rest - I did 4 warm up sets then 250 for the six sets, I paused in the hole on each rep

Deadlift 82% - 1 set of 3 - 4 warm up sets then 335 for my set of 3

Deadlift 65% - 8 sets of 4 - 60 sec rest - I did 265 for these sets, brutal by the end

DB Shrug - 60 sec rest - 3 sets of 12 - I did 80s, 90s, 100s

Pendlay Rows - 60 sec rest - 5 sets of 5 - I did 135,185, then 205 for the last 3 sets

Superset DB Pullover and Straight Arm Pulldowns - 3 sets of 13 on each - I did 50lb DB on Pullovers with a good long stretch at the top of movement, worked up to plate 8 on the Pulldowns, 4 sets of 15

Weighted Neutral Grip Pull Ups - I did 6 sets of 4 bw

Power Crunch Machine - 4 sets - empty x 15, 25 x 15, 50 x 12 x 2 sets


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 20, 2015)

Contemplating cardio this morning, slept in some and I might skip it. Hit 30 min. on Friday morning. Weight: 205. Really good workout last night. My shoulders hurt like hell everyday but somehow I have been training through it, so they must be a bit better than say a few months ago because it was not possible then, there were days where it was like "ok just gonna have to alter this workout, or go ultra light". I'm not lifting the weights I used to lift but I am making progress. Most of my upper body work now is so slow and controlled, no throwing weight around anymore. If I can ever get back to what I used to do with this kind of form I should have something. Pinned 125 BPL Sust, and Medlab 50 Tren A, 50 NPP last night.

4 sets of shoulder warm up with bands

Bench Press - 2 sets of 3, 79% set 1, 86% set 2 - I did 4 warm up sets, then 200 x 3, 215 x 3

Bench Press - 65% - 8 sets of 5 - I did 165

Superset Incline Press with Wide Ass. Pull Ups - I did 135 x 5, 155 x 5, 175 x 5, 185 x 5 on Incline, 60 ass. x 5, 50 ass. x 5 x 3 sets on PUs

Superset Incline Flys with Single Arm Eccentric Barbell Curl - I did the 25s x 15, 35s x 15, 45s x 9 drop 35s x 6 sets on IF, 65 x 5 each arm on SAEBC

Superset Incline I-Y-Ts with Incline DB Curls - I did 5s on I-Y-Ts 10 reps each way and 25s, 35s, then 40s on ICs, reps: 12,8,6

Side Planks - 2 sets each side 20 seconds each

Have a fine Saturday fellas!


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 22, 2015)

Well, not much good to report from the weekend. I didn't touch a weight or piece of cardio equipment. I fell back into a depression state again Saturday afternoon for about a day and a half, crazy shit. I'm on Prozac now too. I hope this shit passes soon. I did do cardio this morning and I'll try to resume as normal again. Weight: 205.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 23, 2015)

Back to business. Weight: 206.4. Pinned 125 BPL Sust, Medlab 50 Tren A, 50 NPP last night. Legz this morning.

Squat 83% - 5 sets of 5, as many as possible on last set - I did 5 warm up sets then 315 x 5,5,5,5,9

Front Squat 70% of Back Squat - 6 sets of 2, 60 sec rest - I did 185 x 2, 205 x 2, 220 x 2 x 4 sets

45 degree plate lunge - 35lb plate - 10 steps each leg x 2 sets

Superset Lying Leg Curls and Leg Extensions - 6,8,10 on the stack x 12, 10, 10, LEs light weight x 20 reps each set

Superset Single Leg Glute Bridges and Hip Abductor Mach. - 3 sets of 12 each side SLGB - 155, 170, 195 x 12 on HAM

Front Squat Static Hold - 15 sec. - 315 x 2 sets

Leg Press Calf - 4 sets of 20 - pyramid up to 4 plates per side


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 25, 2015)

30 min. fasted cardio last 2 mornings. Weight: 206.8. No pinning since last post except 2 iu GH each morning. Decent workout yesterday.

Standing OH Press - 3 warm up sets, then 140 x 3 x 7 sets, x 6 on 8th and final set

Crucifix Hold - 1 set - 40 sec - 15lb. DBs

Superset Rear Delt Fly with Incline Side Laterals with 5 second eccentric - 3 sets - RDF - 12 reps, ISL - 6 reps

Dicks Press - 4 sets of 10, used just 95, then 100, then 105 last two sets

Superset Ass. Dips with OH Tri Extensions - 50lb. ass. dips - 5, ext - 15-20 reps, pyramid up, used the rope

Feeling pretty good last few days, hope it stays that way for a while.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 27, 2015)

30 min. fasted cardio last 2 mornings. Weight: 204.2. Pinned 125 BPL Sust, Medlab 50 Tren A, 50 NPP last night.

Squats 65% - 6 sets of 1 - 30sec rest - I did 3 warm up sets then 250 for the six sets, I paused in the hole on each rep

Deadlift 86% - 1 set of 3 - 5 warm up sets then 350 for my set of 3

Deadlift 65% - 10 sets of 4 - 60 sec rest - I did 265 for these sets, brutal again, low back totally pumped

DB Shrug - 60 sec rest - 3 sets of 12 - I did 80s, 90s, 100s

Pendlay Rows - 60 sec rest - 5 sets of 5 - I did 135,185, then 205 for the last 3 sets

Superset DB Pullover and Straight Arm Pulldowns - 3 sets of 15 on PO - I did 50lb DB on Pullovers with a good long stretch at the top of movement, worked up to plate 9 on the Pulldowns, 4 sets of 15

Weighted Neutral Grip Pull Ups - I did 6 sets of 4 bw

Hanging Leg Raises - 6 sets of 8


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 30, 2015)

It's de-load week fellas. Every 4th week on JB's template is a de-load, and damn I need it. I started with the workout on Sunday, hit workout number 2 today, 2 to go, most likely tomorrow and Friday and then on Sunday jump back in full throttle. It consists of just doing 70% of the weight and 70% of the sets. So it has felt pretty easy so far. I did 30 min. fasted cardio Monday morning. None on Sunday or today, just hit the weights 70%. Pinned 25 Tren A and 25 NPP, 250 Sust last night. My cycle if you're wondering right now is just cleaning out my cabinet of various partially used vials, lol. Weight: 204.4.

Sunday

Bench Press - 70% - 5 sets of 5

Superset Incline Press with Wide Pulldowns - 3 sets each

Superset Incline Flys with Single Arm Eccentric Barbell Curl - 2 sets each

Superset Incline I-Y-Ts with Incline DB Curls - 2 sets each

Ab Crunch - 2 sets

Today

Squat 70% - 3 sets of 5, paused in hole on every rep

Front Squat 70% of Back Squat - 4 sets of 2, 60 sec rest

45 degree plate lunge - 1 set - 10 steps each leg

Superset Lying Leg Curls and Leg Extensions - 2 sets each

Superset Single Leg Glute Bridges and Hip Abductor Mach. - 2 sets each

Leg Press Calf - 3 sets

My strategy on eating has been eat up on the 3 hard weeks, then go very low carb on de-load week. I only have 1/2 cup of oats pre workout, everything else is fat or protein or veggies like lettuce, sauerkraut, or green beans. I figure this will help regain insulin sensitivity somewhat for the gaining weeks so I don't get too fat. Who knows, experiment  and see what works right?


----------



## crawfBigG (Jul 1, 2015)

Weight: 203.8. Hit workout 3 of de-load this morning. Still hurt like hell on the good ole shoulders but it's all good.

Standing OH Press - 3 warm up sets, then 70% x 3 x 4 sets

Crucifix Hold - 1 set - 30 sec - 15lb. DBs

Superset Rear Delt Fly with Incline Side Laterals with 5 second eccentric - 2 sets

Dicks Press - 3 sets of 8

Superset Ass. Dips with OH Tri Extensions - 2 sets

15 min. HIIT Cardio post


----------



## crawfBigG (Jul 3, 2015)

Weigh-in: 202.6. The no carbs this week def had an effect. I look flat and my weight dropped some each day with barely doing any cardio. I did the last de-load workout this morning. It actually felt pretty hard, lol. I pinned 300 Medlab EQ and 125 BPL Sust last night. I have upped my Exemestane to 37.5mg eod.

Squats 70% of 65% - 4 sets of 1 - 30sec rest

Deadlift 70% - 1 set of 3 - 5 warm up sets then 285 for my set of 3

Deadlift 70% of 65% - 4 sets of 4 - 60 sec rest

DB Shrug - 60 sec rest - 3 sets of 12

Pendlay Rows - 60 sec rest - 3 sets of 5 - did these with a pause in the contracted position, get a lot more out of them this way

Superset DB Pullover and Straight Arm Pulldowns - 3 sets of 12 on both

Weighted Neutral Grip Pull Ups - I did 3 sets of 4 bw

Hanging Leg Raises - 3 sets of 8


----------



## crawfBigG (Jul 6, 2015)

No cardio over the weekend, hit 30 min. fasted this morning. Weight: 206. Did week 5 workout 1 Sunday afternoon. Pinned 200 Medlab Eq, 125 BPL Sust. as well yesterday.

Bench Press - 83%, 88% - 3 warm up sets, then 205 x 3, 220 x 3

Bench Press - 75% - 190 x 5,5,5,10

3 Board Press - 85,90,95% - 210 x 5, 225 x 4, 240 x 3

Dead Bench Press - about 2" off chest - 185 x 3, 205 x 1, 215 x 1, 225 x 1, 235 x 1

Superset Scap Retraction and Incline Cable Flyes - 3 sets each - 12-15 reps

Superset Ass. Chin Up and Zottman Curls - 3 sets each

Side Plank - 2 sets each side - 20-30 sec. hold

Shoulders felt not too bad, the de-load week def helped. All lifts were pretty easy. Still being conservative with shoulders but satisfied at how this went.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jul 8, 2015)

Weigh-in: 203. No cardio this morning. Did 30 fasted yesterday morning. Legs last night. Pinned 125 Sust, 300 Eq. also.

Squats - 82%, 87% x 4 - 5 warm up sets then 310 x 4, 330 x 4

Squats - 75% 4 x 4, go for most possible on last set... 285 x 4, 4, 4, 12

Zercher Squats - 4 sets of 3 70% of Back Squat weight - I never do these, it was kicking my ass - 135 x 4, 165 x 4, 185 x 3, 200 x 3 x 4 sets

Glute Ham Raise - 3 sets of 6

Superset One Leg Leg Press with Single Leg Glute Bridge - 3 sets of 12 on both

Front Squat Static Hold - 2 sets of 1 - 15 sec. - used 330

Leg Press Calf - 4 sets of 15 - started with 2 pps, put one on each side each set - 15, 15, 15, 12


----------



## crawfBigG (Jul 9, 2015)

30 min. fasted cardio this morning. Hit shoulders and some tris yesterday. Good workout. Sore as shit. Did a little cardio after the workout too.

Standing OH Press - 83% - 3 warm up sets then 145 x 3 x 6 sets

Seated Military Press Partials off Pins - 2 warm ups then 165 x 5, 175 x 5, 185 x 5

Shoulder Box 3 sets of 12 - 10s, 12s, 15s last set was hell

Superset Flat Bench Rvs. Fly with Cable Lateral Raise - 3 sets of 12 on each

Close Grip Decline Press - 1 warm up set, then 2 sets of 6, was supposed to be 75% of Bench Max but my shoulders can't handle that on this exercise, I got up to 175

Rolling DB Tri Ext - 3 sets of 15

20 min. Cardio post


----------



## crawfBigG (Jul 11, 2015)

No cardio today, slept in some. But I did 30 min. fasted yesterday morning and lifted last night. Did some back. Weigh-in: 201.6??? I don't get it, I have cut back on cardio and loosened the reigns on my diet lately and I am losing weight. Can really pinpoint what's going on, I guess I'm just not eating enough, which to me that's a good thing, lol, I love to eat. Also pinned 200 Eq and 125 Sust last night before gym.

Squat - 65% - 6 sets of 1 - 3 warm up sets, then 250 for the six sets, paused in hole on every rep

Deadlift - 90% - 1 set of 2 - 5 warm up sets then 365 x 2

Deadlift - 73% - 6 sets of 3 - 295 x 3 x 6 sets

DB Shrugs (supposed to be trap bar shrugs but no bar at my gym) 3 sets of 12 - 80s, 90s, 100s x 12

T Bar Rows - did Nautilus plate load Bent Rows tons of peeps using and around the TBar area - 2 plates x 10, 3 plates and a 25 x 8, 4 plates and a 25 x 6, 4 plates and 2 25s x 6

Superset DB Pullovers and Farmers Walk - 3 sets of each, used 50 on PO, I do these light but get a huge paused stretch, I think it's helping my shoulders heal, used 80s for FW

Superset Neutral Grip Pulldowns and Russian Twists - 3 sets of each


----------



## crawfBigG (Jul 13, 2015)

30 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weigh-in: 204. Hit some chest yesterday afternoon. Also pinned 200 Eq and 125 Sust last night before gym.

Bench Press - 85%, 91% - 4 warm up sets, then 210 x 3, 230 x 3

Bench Press - 77.5% - 195 x 4,4,4,4,9

3 Board Press - 85,95,100% - 210 x 5, 230 x 4, 250 x 3

Dead Bench Press - about 2" off chest - 185 x 1 x 6 sets

Superset Scap Retraction and Incline Cable Flyes - 3 sets each - 12-15 reps

Superset Ass. Chin Up and Zottman Curls - 3 sets each

Side Plank - 2 sets each side - 20-30 sec. hold

20 min. cardio post


----------



## crawfBigG (Jul 15, 2015)

Weigh-in: 203. No cardio this morning. Did 24 min. fasted yesterday morning. Legs last night. Pinned 125 Sust, 200 Eq. also.


Squats - 92% x 3 - 5 warm up sets then 350 x 3

Squats - 80% 4 x 4, go for most possible on last set... 300 x 4, 4, 4, 10

Zercher Squats - 4 sets of 3 70% of Back Squat weight - I never do these, it was kicking my ass - 135 x 6, 185 x 4, 225 x 3, 235 x 3, 245 x 3 

Glute Ham Raise - 3 sets of 6

Superset One Leg Leg Press with Single Leg Glute Bridge - 3 sets of 12 on both

Front Squat Static Hold - 2 sets of 1 - 15 sec. - used 350

Seated Calf - 3 sets - 30, 30, 24


Shoulders, Tris today....

Standing OH Press - 85% - 3 warm up sets then 150 x 3 x 5 sets, final set got 6 reps

Seated Military Press Partials off Pins - 150 x 5, 170 x 4, 190 x 3

Shoulder Box 3 sets of 12 - 10s, 12s, 15s last set was hell

Superset Flat Bench Rvs. Fly with Cable Lateral Raise - 3 sets of 12 on each

Close Grip Decline Press - 3 sets of 5, was supposed to be 75% of Bench Max but my shoulders can't handle that on this exercise, I did 135 x 6, 165 x 5, 185 x 5

Rolling DB Tri Ext - 3 sets of 15


----------



## crawfBigG (Jul 18, 2015)

Weigh-in: 205.4. No cardio this morning. Did 30 min. fasted last two mornings, Thurs. and Fri. Back last night. Pinned 125 Sust, 200 Eq. also.

Squat - 65% - 6 sets of 1 - 3 warm up sets, then 250 for the six sets, paused in hole on every rep

Deadlift - 95% - 1 set of 2 - 5 warm up sets then 385 x 2

Deadlift - 77% - 5 sets of 3 - 315 x 3 x 5 sets

DB Shrugs (supposed to be trap bar shrugs but no bar at my gym) 3 sets of 12 - 80s, 90s, 100s x 12

T Bar Rows - did Nautilus plate load Bent Rows - 2 plates x 10, 3 plates x 8, 4 plates x 6, 5 plates x 6, 6 plates x 6

Superset DB Pullovers and Farmers Walk - 3 sets of each, used 55 on PO, I do these light but get a huge paused stretch, I think it's helping my shoulders heal, used 85s for FW

Superset Neutral Grip Pulldowns and Russian Twists - 3 sets of each


----------



## crawfBigG (Jul 20, 2015)

30 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weigh-in: 208.2. Hit some chest yesterday afternoon. Also pinned 200 Eq and 250 Sust before gym.

Bench Press - 97% - 4 warm up sets, then 240 x 2

Bench Press - 80% - 200 x 3,3,3,3,9

3 Board Press - 95, 102, 107% - 240 x 1, 255 x 1, 270 x 1

Dead Bench Press - about 2" off chest - 190 x 1 x 5 sets

Superset Scap Retraction and Incline Cable Flyes - 3 sets each - 12-15 reps

Superset Ass. Wide Pull downs and Zottman Curls - 3 sets each

Side Plank - 2 sets each side - 20-30 sec. hold


----------



## crawfBigG (Jul 22, 2015)

No cardio this morning. Did 30 min. fasted yesterday morning, Legs last night. Pinned 150 Cyp, 200 Eq also.

Squats - 98% x 2 - 5 warm up sets then 370 x 2

Squats - 83% 4 x 3, go for most possible on last set... 315 x 3,3,3,8

Zercher Squats - 4 sets of 3 70% of Back Squat weight - I never do these, it was kicking my ass - 135 x 6, 185 x 4, 225 x 3, 235 x 3, 245 x 3 

Glute Ham Raise - 3 sets of 6

Superset One Leg Leg Press with Single Leg Glute Bridge - 3 sets of 12 on both

Front Squat Static Hold - 2 sets of 1 - 15 sec. - used 365

Seated Calf - 3 sets - 25, 18, 18


----------



## crawfBigG (Jul 23, 2015)

30 min. fasted cardio this morning. Weigh-in: 206. Shoulders, Tris yesterday. Donated blood also.

Standing OH Press - 88% - 3 warm up sets then 155 x 3 x 5 sets, final set got 5.5 reps

Seated Military Press Partials off Pins - 165 x 3, 185 x 3, 195 x 3, 200 x 3

Shoulder Box 3 sets of 12 - 10s, 12s, 15s 

Superset Flat Bench Rvs. Fly with Cable Lateral Raise - 3 sets of 12 on each

Close Grip Decline Press - 3 sets of 5, was supposed to be 75% of Bench Max but my shoulders can't handle that on this exercise, I did 135 x 6, 165 x 5, 185 x 5, 195 x 5

Rolling DB Tri Ext - 3 sets of 15


----------



## crawfBigG (Jul 25, 2015)

Weigh-in: 205.6. No cardio this morning. Did 30 min. fasted yesterday morning. Back last night. Pinned 125 Cyp, 200 Eq. also.

Squat - 65% - 6 sets of 1 - 3 warm up sets, then 250 for the six sets, paused in hole on every rep

Deadlift - 100% - 1 set of 2 - 5 warm up sets then 405 x 2

Deadlift - 80% - 5 sets of 3 - 325 x 3 x 5 sets

DB Shrugs (supposed to be trap bar shrugs but no bar at my gym) 3 sets of 12 - 85s, 100s, 100s x 12

T Bar Rows - did Nautilus plate load Bent Rows - 2 plates + 25 x 10, 4 plates + 25 x 8, 6 plates + 25 x 6 x 2sets

Superset DB Pullovers and Farmers Walk - 3 sets of each, used 55 on PO, I do these light but get a huge paused stretch, I think it's helping my shoulders heal, used 85s for FW

Superset Neutral Grip Pulldowns and Russian Twists - 3 sets of each


----------



## crawfBigG (Jul 27, 2015)

Weight: 204.6. No cardio this morning, so tired, I couldn't get myself to get up and do it, slept in an extra hour instead. This is de-load week again anyway and damn, do I need it. I had to alter yesterday's workout as it is. My left shoulder, supposedly my good shoulder, lol, is so sore I can barely lift it above parallel. It's showing some of the same symptoms as my bad shoulder did, so back off for a bit and let it heal. I may or may not pick back up on the template depending on how it goes. I also skipped my pin and may just pull back on gear too till this thing feels better. I went really low carb de-load week last time and will do it again this time.

Nautilus Vertical Chest - 4 sets

Nautilus Pec Fly - 3 sets

DB Hex Press Flat - 3 sets

Superset Wide Pull Downs and Zottman Curls - 3 sets each

Cable Rope Hammer Curls - 3 sets

Nautilus Bicep Curls - 3 sets

30 min. Cardio post


----------



## crawfBigG (Jul 30, 2015)

Weight: 202.8. No gear all week so far. No pins since Friday. I have still been doing 2iu GH every morning, and some HCG. 25mg Aromasin eod. Took a couple days off, hit a light workout last night. 30 min. fasted cardio last three mornings however. 

Squats
bar x 12, 135 x 8, 185 x 8, 225 x 8, 275 x 6,6,10

Superset One Leg Leg Press and Cable Kickbacks - 3 sets

Superset Lying Leg Curls and Leg Press Calf - 3 sets

Wide Pulldowns - 3 sets

Seated Cable Low Rows - 3 sets

Shoulder feeling a bit better but not ready for full bore work yet. Just take it day by day and see how it heals up.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jul 31, 2015)

Weight: 200.6. No cardio this morning. Weight dropping off quickly with the no carbs this week. That will end tonight for at least a few hours because I'm going to a MLB game. I am having some ballpark food. That's how I have been treating this template. The template goes 3 hard weeks, 1 de-load week, 3 hard weeks, 1 de-load week, and one more time 3 hard weeks, 1 de-load week, my plan has been eat up for the 3 hard weeks, then very low carb for the de-load week to help my body continue to use carbs efficiently. Who knows maybe I'm just banging my head against the wall but I am always trying different things to see how my body reacts. I think this has been going well but I don't think I am eating enough during the 3 eat up weeks. So the experiment continues.... So I pinned last night now that the BP scare is squashed. 125 Test C, 200 Eq. Did final de-load workout too. My shoulder is still very sore, I'll assess on Sunday whether to jump back on the template or put in another semi-easy week.

Rear Delts on Nautilus Pec Fly - 4 sets

Nautilus Shoulder Press - 5 sets

Cable Side laterals (hurt like hell) - 3 sets

High Pulley Rows (hurt like hell) - 3 sets

Face Pulls - 3 sets

Rope Pressdowns - 3 sets

Cable LTEs - 4 sets

One Arm OH Extensions - 3 sets

One Arm Rvs. Cable Pressdowns - 2 sets


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 3, 2015)

Well the shoulder was def not ready to jump back on the template just yet. I instead just wrote up a week of workouts on my own and plan to use some rest pause sets to add some intensity without going heavy. Weigh-in: 204. Did 30 min. fasted cardio this morning, only session of cardio since my last post, and yesterday was the only workout also. Only did 3 sessions last week, I'll jump back to four this week. Pinned 200 Test Cyp and 300 Eq yesterday. Workout went ok, just a bit painful still on the chest part of it, pain free on biceps. Reinstated the carbs back in the diet too.

Bench Press - bar x 10, 135 x 10, 165 x 8, 185 x 6, 205 x 6 rp 3 more

Incline Dbs - 35s x 12, 55s x 10, 65s x 8, 75s x 6 rp 5 more

Cable Crossovers - 3 sets

Barbell Curls - bar x 12, 65 x 10, 75 x 8, 85 x 8 rp 6 more

Seated DB Curls - 20s x 12, 25s x 12, 30s x 10, 35s x 8 rp 5 more

Nautilus Bicep - 3 sets

Hanging Leg Raises - 4 sets of 12


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 6, 2015)

Finally a minute to catch up.... been so damn busy lately, but it's all good. Weigh-in: 205. 30 min. fasted cardio Tuesday and this morning. Workouts on Tuesday evening and Wednesday afternoon. Pinned 200 Test Cyp and 300 Eq on Tuesday. Shoulder getting better slowly but surely. Workouts were decent. Had a little hip thing going on my leg day, held back just a tad on my heaviest sets because of it. Not worth blowing something out. But all in all things have been good.

Tuesday

Seated Calf - 4 sets

One Leg DB SLDLs - 2 sets

Squats - bar x 12, 135 x 8, 185 x 8, 225 x 8, 275 x 6, 315 x 6, 345 x 3 rp 2 more.

Leg Press - pyramid up - 5 sets of 15 

Leg Extensions - 3 sets rp on last set

Barbell SLDLs - 4 sets


Wednesday

Rear Delts on Nautilus Pec Fly - 4 sets

Seated Military - bar x 12, 95 x 10, 135 x 8, 155 x 8, 175 x 8 rp 5 more

Cable Side Laterals - 3 sets

Shoulder Box superset with light Bradfords +1 - 3 sets

Face Pulls - 3 sets

Rope Pressdowns - 3 sets

LTEs - 45 x 12, 65 x 10, 85 x 8, 95 x 7 rp 4 more

Kettlebell Dead Stop Extensions on floor - 3 sets

Band Pressdowns - 3 sets


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 8, 2015)

Weigh-in: 204. 30 min. fasted cardio Friday morning, none today. Did back last night. Pinned 200 Test Cyp and 300 Eq last night. Been doing 25mg Aromasin daily. 

Assisted Pull Ups - 5 sets

Bent Rows - 5 sets

One Arm DB Rows - 3 sets

Wide Lat Pressdowns - 4 sets

One Arm Rvs. Pulldowns - 3 sets

Seated Nautilus Rows - 3 sets


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 10, 2015)

Weigh-in: 205. 30 min. fasted cardio this morning. Chest yesterday afternoon. Pinned 200 Test Cyp and 300 Eq yesterday before gym. Jumped back on the JB template, hopefully my shoulders can endure another 3 hard weeks without getting so inflamed I can't finish, we'll see....

Bench - 102% - bar x 12, 115 x 10, 155 x 8, 185 x 5, 215 x 3, 235 x 2, 255 x 1

Bench - 83% - 5 sets of 2, AMAP on last set - 210 x 2,2,2,2,7

3 Board Press - 90%, 100%, 108% - 225 x 5, 250 x 3, 270 x 1

Paused Bench 1 in. off chest, 3 sec. hold at bottom - 3 sets of 3 - 165, 175, 185

Superset Scap Retaraction and Neutral Grip Pulldowns - 3 sets each

Superset EZ Bar Curls and Side Planks - 3 sets each


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 12, 2015)

Weigh-in: 205.6. 30 min. fasted cardio Tuesday morning. Legs this afternoon. Pinned 200 Test Cyp and 300 Eq today before gym. Got a new favorite pre workout.... biscuits and gravy.. lol. Been training with the wife lately and it's been pretty awesome. I was kidding her today at Cracker Barrel about the meal making me country strong for the workout today. I told her if I squatted 405 today I would have that same breakfast every leg day.,.,.lol. Back on the template these are the 3 weeks JB really challenges you with going for lifts that are beyond 100% of the numbers you plugged in at the start for BP Max, SQ Max, and DEAD Max. I really like it so far, he suggests to only run this 12 week template twice a year. 

Squat - 106%: bar x 12, 135 x 10, 185 x 10, 225 x 6, 275 x 4, 315 x 3, 350 x 2, 380 x 1, 405 x 1 (haven't been to 405 since I was 22)

Squat walk out hold 5 sec - 435 x 5-10 sec. - super easy really but I'll say one thing walking out with 400+ lbs. is worse than squatting it!

Squat - 86%: 325 x 2 x 4 sets

Pause Squat - 250 x 3, 275 x 3

Single Leg RDLs with DBs - 3 sets of 3 - 40s, 45s, 50s

Standing Calf Raises on Smith - 3 sets of 15-20

Standing Cable Crunches - 3 sets of 15-25

The next two weeks get heavier, I hope I can hold up, it was awesome getting 405 today!


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 15, 2015)

Weigh-in: 207. 30 min. fasted cardio Thursday and Friday morning. Shoulders, Tris last night. Pinned 200 Test Cyp and 300 Eq today before gym.

Standing OH Press - bar x 12 x 2 sets, 95 x 10, 115 x 8, 135 x 6, 150 x 2, 160 x 2,2,2,4

Superset Flat Bench Rvs. Fly and Close Grip Bench - used 15s, then 20s for the flyes, working sets on CGB 165 x 8, 185 x 5, 205 x 5

EZ Bar Pullover and Press - 3 sets, this was rough, loved it

Lying Paused DB Tri Ext. - 3 sets

Short and sweet but my shoulders are sore as fuck this morning. So my plan is to keep pinning the gear at this level (600 Test C, 900 Eq ew) till I finish this template, then pull back and cruise for a bit. I probably won't last long cruising tho, lol, I do plan on taking a nice break at some point over the winter.


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 16, 2015)

Weight: 208.6. Pinned 200 Test Cyp and 300 Eq today before gym. Back:

Pause Squats - 65% - 6 sets of 1 - 250 lbs. this is really just a warm up to get the hips firing a bit

Deadlift - 106% - 135, 185, 225 x 6, 275 x 5, 315 x 4, 350 x 2, 380 x 1, 405 x 1, 430 x 1 (PR for conventional deads, got 440 Sumo last year.)

Deadlift 80% - 6 sets of 2 with 325

One Arm Barbell Shrugs - 3 sets of 12 each arm - 135, 155, 165 x 12

One Arm DB Row - 4 sets of 6 - 80, 90, 100, 110

Landmines - 3 sets of 8 ea. side

Just been eating everything lately trying to gain some lbs. and maximize the end of this cycle and template.


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 19, 2015)

Weigh-in: 209.4. 30 min. fasted cardio Monday and Tuesday morning. Chest last night. Legs tonight. Will pin 200 Test Cyp and 300 Eq today before gym.

Bench - 105% - bar x 12 x 3 sets (shoulders sore as fuck), 95 x 10, 135 x 8, 185 x 5, 225 x 3, 245 x 1, 260 x 1

Bench - 85% - 4 sets of 2, AMAP on last set - 215 x 2,2,2,7

3 Board Press - 90%, 102%, 110% - 225 x 3, 255 x 2, 275 x 1

Paused Bench 1 in. off chest, 3 sec. hold at bottom - 3 sets of 3 - 165, 175, 185

Superset Scap Retaraction and Neutral Grip Pulldowns - 3 sets each

Superset Seated DB Curls and Side Planks - 3 sets each


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 20, 2015)

Weigh-in: 210.4. 24 min. fasted cardio this morning, running a little late today. Legs last night. Well I didn't have my biscuits and gravy pre workout this time but things still went well. I followed the workout with a Wendy's 1/2 lb. double with cheese if that helps, lol....

Squat - 111%: bar x 12, 135 x 8, 185 x 8, 225 x 6, 275 x 5, 315 x 4, 350 x 2, 380 x 1, 405 x 1, 420 x 1 - PR!

Squat walk out hold 5 sec - 455 x 5-10 sec.

Squat - 88%: 335 x 2 x 3 sets

Pause Squat - 250 x 3, 275 x 3

Single Leg RDLs with DBs - 3 sets of 3 - 40s, 45s, 50s

Standing Calf Raises on Smith - 3 sets of 15-20

Standing Cable Crunches - 3 sets of 15-25

Still hanging in there, 6 workouts to go to the end of the template!


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 21, 2015)

Look about the same but my weight is up to 210....


----------



## aton (Aug 21, 2015)

U look great bubba! Pretty damn solid


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 22, 2015)

aton said:


> U look great bubba! Pretty damn solid



Thanks brother!



Weigh-in: 209. 24 min. fasted cardio Friday morning. Pinned 200 Test Cyp and 300 Eq last night before gym. Shoulders, Tris.

Standing OH Press - bar x 10 x 2 sets, 95 x 8, 115 x 7, 135 x 6, 155 x 2, 165 x 2,2,4 once heavy these are really like 1/2 reps, my shoulder health just won't allow me to lock out

Superset Flat Bench Rvs. Fly and Close Grip Bench - used 15s,20s, then 25s for the flyes, working sets on CGB 175 x 3, 195 x 3, 215 x 3

EZ Bar Pullover and Press - 3 sets

Lying Paused DB Tri Ext. - 3 sets


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 24, 2015)

Weigh-in: 213.8. Well I had my first fail yesterday on back day. I was supposed to work up to 1 rep with 450, but I never even got close as I had a little low back tweak happen at 390, which ended my deadlifting for the day. I managed to do the rest of the workout but it was disappointing. I still managed my cardio 30 min. fasted this morning but my back is still pretty whacked. If it doesn't heal up quick I'll aborting the rest of the template. You can't lift heavy with a tweaked back, period. Pinned 200 Test Cyp and 300 Eq last night before gym.

Pause Squats - 65% - 6 sets of 1 - 250 lbs.

Deadlift - 111% - 135, 185, 225 x 6, 275 x 5, 315 x 3, 355 x 3, 390 x 1 - little tweak in low back, stopped here

One Arm Barbell Shrugs - 3 sets of 12 each arm - 135, 185, 195 x 12

One Arm DB Row - 4 sets of 6 - 110

Landmines - 3 sets of 8 ea. side

It's all good though, I got a couple PRs out of the template and at 44 yrs. old, I'll take it. Probably back down the weight and do some higher rep hypertrophy work for a while now.


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 26, 2015)

Weigh-in: 213.2. 30 min. fasted cardio Tuesday morning and some Chest and Biceps last night. Legs later today. Just taking a step back on weight and certain exercises this week while I let the little back tweak heal up.

Incline Smith Bench - 95 x 12, 135 x 12, 175 x 12, 215 x 8, 235 x 7 drop 185 x 7 drop 135 x 12

Superset Slight Incline DB Press and Slight Incline DB Flyes - 3 sets 60s and 20s for all

Nautilus Chest Machine - 3 sets

Cable Crossovers - 3 sets

Standing DB Curls - 4 sets

Preacher DB Curls - 3 sets

Hammer Curls - 3 sets


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 27, 2015)

Weigh-in: 211.4. Did not eat enough yesterday, on the run most of the day, but it was a good day, got a lot done and had a pretty good leg workout despite the back tweak which is quickly recovering thank God, and thank you GH, lol. Pinned 200 Test Cyp and 300 Eq before gym.

Leg Extensions - 4 sets

Squats - bar x 15, 135 x 12, 185 x 10, 225 x 8, 275 x 6, 315 x 6

One Leg Leg Press - 3 sets

Seated Leg Curls - 4 sets

One Leg DB SLDLs - 3 sets

Leg Press Calves - 3 sets


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 29, 2015)

Weigh-in: 210! I weighed 214 yesterday, I don't know what happened, I got all my meals in. Whatever I'll eat the fuck out of some stuff today. My post workout meal yesterday was cottage cheese, chocolate graham crackers smothered in peanut butter, a banana, and then a bowl of pumpkin raisin bran with almond milk, lol. Needless to say my diet has been very loose lately. Anyhow Shoulders and Tris last night, also pinned 200 Test Cyp and 300 Eq before gym. 

Cable Rear Delts - 4 sets

Smith Seated Military Press - 95 x 12, 135 x 10, 155 x 8, 165 x 6, 185 x 6

Seated DB Press - 25s x 10, 35s x 10, 45s x 10, 50s x 10 ( I used to do these with 100s for 8-10 reps before all my shoulder issues, damn I wish this shit would get better, although it prob never will, damn arthritis bs, I need to inject a full vial of GH directly into my shoulders ed, if I could afford it I would... )

Superset Band Face Pulls with DB Side Laterals - 3 sets

Cable LTEs - 4 sets

V Pressdowns - 3 sets

Superset Assisted Dips with Band Pressdowns - 3 sets


----------



## aton (Aug 29, 2015)

It's ok to have a loose diet as long as ur getting ur goal macro's and cal's 

U may be a little low on total cal's. U should be up a half lb a week. Gaining more than that maybe more fat, but not always 

I feel u on the shoulder pain bubba. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 30, 2015)

aton said:


> It's ok to have a loose diet as long as ur getting ur goal macro's and cal's
> 
> U may be a little low on total cal's. U should be up a half lb a week. Gaining more than that maybe more fat, but not always
> 
> ...



Thanks brother, good stuff there. Very very good info, and only someone who knows would say what you just said.

Yeah, I will still hold out hope that they may improve one day, never give up.


Weigh-in: 211.2. Did some back today. No pins today other than HCG and GH, popped 40mg Anavar preworkout for no apparent reason, lol. I'm bout to take a little break from the gearz, let my body get it's receptors craving gear again, that's my theory and I'm sticking to it. Hope I can hold onto these gains, I think I'll be fine. I'm going to use some SARMs, GH, HCG, Aromasin for about a month. I used Ostarine a couple times in the past, gonna stack that with LGD-4033 and see how it goes. My wife is going to try some Ostarine too, just like 7mg a day. This is going to be cool. She has been going to the gym with me on a regular basis for about the last 6 weeks. She has progressed quite well too. She has never really lifted weights before this, not on a consistent basis. It's been a lot of fun training together. She does whatever I want to do, deads, squats, whatever she'll do it.

Nautilus Pullover - 4 sets

Deficit SLDLs ( stand on 1 plate ) - 135 x 10, 185 x 8, 205 x 8, 225 x 6, 255 x 6, 275 x 6, 295 x 6

Pendlay Rows - 135 x 10, 185 x 8, 205 x 6, 225 x 6

Superset Wide Pulldowns with Rope Straight Arm Lat Press downs - 3 sets

Weighted Sit-ups - 3 sets

Hanging Leg Raises - 3 sets


----------



## aton (Aug 30, 2015)

U may already know this and I'm wasting my breath but hcg is bypassing the HPTA Sys. 

So when u drop ur gear and try to kick start ur natty levels u gonna b counter productive here. 

If ur just gonna cruise then no worries. Cuz ur not trying to set
Things straight just reset ur receptors. 

There r supps that will help if possible bring it back to normal. A solid pct at the end is always ur best bet. 

I can't comment on serms or sarms. They r very new and I feel there just isn't enough research on long term poss sides. 

I've always been partial to var, winny, maybe mast for women. 
Luckily they don't have our problem of elevating estrogen. No rebounding. 

Not that I'm suggesting u guys change ur plans. 
Please keep us posted on her progress. I think she is in good hands w ur guidance. 

Hope I don't come off as a know it all. Truly I don't at all and love to read others advice and experiences. 

That is awesome that ur wife is getting into ur passion of fitness!! And to follow what u do as well. That rocks!!!!!!

My wife has been killing the weights and diet for the last 9 months and I'm so proud of what she has done. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crawfBigG (Aug 31, 2015)

I used to be with an HRT clinic and they always had me use HCG year round, two shots a week, then twice a year take a month off and use HCG at a higher rate, then back to cruise (or whatever I chose to do) and back to the twice a week. So I have been on HRT for about 4 years now so I always cruise or blast except for the month or 2 months a year I go totally off. But what do you mean by it's bypassing the HPTA? Why would it be counter productive? I am not an expert on gear, before the HRT started in late 2011 I had never touched gear nor had done any research or anything. I have learned a lot since but I'm always looking to learn more in this area. The HRT clinic would also have me do Clomid on my month off but I'm not really worried about bringing back my natty test. I just want to hear more on this subject if you care to explain. Thanks.

Thanks about the wife and kudos to yours. It is awesome having her engaged in this with me. Btw I did suggest var to my wife but she didn't really want to touch anything hormonal. I was thinking about using the SARMs anyway and knew MK-2866 was ok for women to use at low dose so I suggested trying it.


----------



## aton (Aug 31, 2015)

Now I'm not extremely versed on every part of the process. But using hcg bypasses the pituitary and hypothalamus directly stimulates the leydig. So no gnrh or lh is produced 

Hcg cuts out the middle man and directly stimulated test to produce making ur testies bigger and producing test. The hpta continues to stay shut down. 
If u cruise and blast then no worries because u r synthetically doing the same thing. 

If u r doing hrt then most likely u will not b able to get any natural normal production going anyways. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aton (Aug 31, 2015)

Or at least not enough normal levels for ur age. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 1, 2015)

Is it even worth my time to do HCG at all? The only reason I continue to use it is just because they always had me use it. And I probably do cruise quite a few months a year, but is it even doing anything for me or should I just drop it you think? I have only been away from the clinic about 6 months.....


----------



## aton (Sep 1, 2015)

It can help in the sex department. Larger loads, elevated total test. It is worth it. It helps keep ur nat Sys from completely shutting down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aton (Sep 1, 2015)

Others may say stay away from it  and use natural supplements but I have not read a single study that has documented a supplement that can up regulate ur hpta Sys while on gear. 

There r very few things out there that can bypass these systems and increase ur test levels. 
Hcg/hmg
Aromasin
Letro
Clomid
And a number of other similar drugs accomplish this by dropping estro levels to trick ur body to increase test by way of negative feed back or by directly stimulating the leydig cells. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 2, 2015)

aton said:


> It can help in the sex department. Larger loads, elevated total test. It is worth it. It helps keep ur nat Sys from completely shutting down.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This was something I heard them tell me as well. We were going over my bloodwork one time and I asked about my LH still being super low despite using HCG and he told me basically it just keeps a pulse going in your natty system. This is a good enough reason to me to keep using it, well, and the loads, lol.


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 2, 2015)

aton said:


> Others may say stay away from it  and use natural supplements but I have not read a single study that has documented a supplement that can up regulate ur hpta Sys while on gear.
> 
> There r very few things out there that can bypass these systems and increase ur test levels.
> Hcg/hmg
> ...



More awesome info brother. Thanks again for the info, I appreciate it.


----------



## aton (Sep 2, 2015)

Anytime bubba anytime. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 2, 2015)

Weigh-in: 216.8. I freaking had another back tweak! Monday morning went to do my cardio and as I got out of the car... BOOM... nice little jerk in my low back, not disabling but not good either. Still managed my cardio 24 min. fasted Monday and Tuesday morning StairMaster. Did a decent Chest and Biceps session last night. It's legs today though and I'm just going to go in and see what I can do. If anything I'll just fool around with something easy and make sure my wife gets a good session in. No pins other than GH, popped 40mg Anavar again preworkout last night. My SARMs should be here Thursday.

Nautilus Chest - 4 sets, high reps

Incline Bench - 115 x 10, 135 x 8, 155 x 8, 175 x 6, 195 x 6, 205 x 6

Superset Cable Crossovers and Stretch Push Ups - 3 sets

Superset Chest Dips and Nautilus Bicep - 3 sets

EZ Bar Curls - pause at top, and pause at mid point on negative - 3 sets

Seated Dumbbell Curls - 3 sets

Cable Rvs. Curls - 3 sets

Had a nice pump going in chest and biceps, pretty decent workout considering my low back was weak as hell.


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 3, 2015)

Weigh-in: 219.2. Managed to get through the leg workout with my wife yesterday, just very light weight. Did 24 min. fasted cardio this morning.

Front Squats - 6 sets

Split Squats - 3 sets

Leg Extensions - 3 sets

Hip Abductor - 3 sets

Seated Leg Curls - 4 sets

Superset Lying Leg Curls with Calf Raises - 3 sets


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 5, 2015)

Weigh-in: 213.8. A 4lb. drop from yesterday. My weight has been all over the place lately. I switched up GH brands not long ago and my diet not being real consistent I'm guessing. My hands are numb as fuck from the new GH. Today makes 8 days since my last gearz pin. My SARMs came in yesterday and I started them. 









2 Osta and @ LGD ed, Rd 1 in the morning, Rd 2 evening, one of each...

I wanted to take a little break and I wanted to get something to help keep my gains while I'm off. My wife is also taking the Osta, just 1 cap ed. I did a month off with HCG, Clomid, and Adex, a little GH, and frankly it didn't go that great. Got weaker, lost my appetite, lost my desire to go to the gym some even. Lets see how it goes with this. I've used Ostarine before, and liked it pretty well. So it'll be that and 2iu GH ed, 25mg Aromasin eod, HCG 300iu 2-3 times a week, I take a little T4 and Cialis as well, more of a just as needed approach.

So last night....

Side Laterals DBs - 4 sets, drop set on the 4th set, down the rack

Seated DB Presses - these hurt my shoulders, hell what don't anymore - 30s, 45s, 55s, 65s, 75s x 10

Rear Delts on Inc. Bench - 3 sets

Seated Smith BTN Presses - 4 sets - 95 x 12, 135 x 8 x 3 sets

One Arm Shrugs on the Smith - 3 sets

Tricep Rope Pressdowns - 3 sets

Camber Bar Pressdowns - 3 sets

Ass. Dips - 3 sets

LTEs - 3 sets

Oh yeah, and I did 24 min. fasted cardio Friday as well. I feel like someone beat the shit out of me right now. My right knee hurts, my low back, and of course both shoulders.... lol....


----------



## aton (Sep 5, 2015)

R u consistently getting in the same amount of meals everyday?

R u consuming enough carbs and protein and fats everyday? 

It kinda seems as thou ur weight is up and down 6-8lbs each week.  If u have a huge meal that one day versus the next that would account for a few lbs here and there. 

I gotta go off the wagon for a few meals in a row to jump up 2-3 lbs then it takes me at least 2 days to get rid of it. 

If I eat dirty consistently I would put on 6-10lbs in 1.5-2 wks. But that makes it so damn hard to burn the fat later. 
Don't get me wrong here even eating clean I consume a lot of cal's. I average 1000 a meal times 6 meals. 

On to ur shoulder problems. I don't know ur practice but it ok to
Use less weight, let the muscle move it not the joints. 

I have problems w mine as well. I only do an over head press once a wk. 
I look for a movement that is a pull instead of a push. 
What I mean is I do side lateral raises, side rows, front rows, bent rows, shrugs r amazing for delt development. This one u should be able to go very heavy on when u want to. On side laterals I always use elbows bent. I pretend to lift w my elbow. I don't extend the weight out but bent instead. I also pretend I'm poring water out of a pitcher. Raising my pinkies above my thumbs. Every delt movement I do this. 
I don't over extent the full motion of the rep either. It might be a hard one to imagine. U leave ur rotator cuff susceptible to injury, pain inflammation when u over extent. 
B4 u start delt work warm up w 1-2 rotator moves for 20 reps b4 jumping into the rest.  

Slow the entire movement down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aton (Sep 5, 2015)

And yes if ur hands r numb it's a good gh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aton (Sep 5, 2015)

If ur diet and rest r consistent every day u should feel stronger each wk when u re-visit the same lift. 
Each workout day u should feel strong wanting to lift not mentally forcing ur self to do it. If not it's a sign u have not consumed enough cal's and macros to recover or u need more rest.  
Now if ur intensity is crazy high and u beat the shit out of ur self and u have to be stretchered out of the gym then yah dude ur gonna feel that for a while but u don't want to do that too often. 

Drop sets, super sets, perymids, neg forced failures on and on should be cycled in a plan. They stress the shit out of ur nerve Sys. Always push ur self past what u think u can do at the moment but cycle all of these. Think smart about ur plan
And goals. 

I'm off my stupid soap box. Again this is only my stupid 2 cents and what's worked for me. No offense  meant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aton (Sep 5, 2015)

And u seem to have a decent workout plan set up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 8, 2015)

aton said:


> R u consistently getting in the same amount of meals everyday?
> 
> R u consuming enough carbs and protein and fats everyday?
> 
> ...



Same amount of meals each day but calories have varied quite a bit due to not being consistent the 2nd half of day, just kinda winging it some lately instead of sticking to a solid plan.

And yes I hate having to burn off shit loads of fat later from trying to bulk up. I have a skin pinch caliper and I just test a spot on my abs consistently, same spot, when it reaches a certain number I go directly into a mini diet to get that number back down some before I resume above maint. calories. Hoping that at the onset of each mini diet I am heavier than the last time I reached that number.

Good to hear about using less weight cause I have no choice these days, the pain is too much to stay training heavy for very long. I do many of the things you said in your shoulder stuff, thanks again for the info.


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 8, 2015)

aton said:


> And yes if ur hands r numb it's a good gh.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



 Nice!


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 8, 2015)

aton said:


> If ur diet and rest r consistent every day u should feel stronger each wk when u re-visit the same lift.
> Each workout day u should feel strong wanting to lift not mentally forcing ur self to do it. If not it's a sign u have not consumed enough cal's and macros to recover or u need more rest.
> Now if ur intensity is crazy high and u beat the shit out of ur self and u have to be stretchered out of the gym then yah dude ur gonna feel that for a while but u don't want to do that too often.
> 
> ...



I very much agree with these statements. One question, you say not enough macros or rest to recover. Well if I feel that way should I take and extra day off or just back it down for that day and see if I'm not back up to snuff for the next session?

I do drop sets, pyramids, super sets, but i don't do much negs or failure sets, maybe I should work these in as long as I can get a good spotter. 

No offense taken brother, you can keep this info coming all you want I really appreciate it.


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 8, 2015)

Weigh-in: 212.6. 24 min. fasted cardio Monday and Tuesday morning. Did Back on Sunday. Prob some chest tonight. Still no pins of gearz, just gh and hcg. Still popping my SARMs. Changed diet up to low carb for a bit before I become a fatass!

Kept volume and movements on the easier side to allow my low back to get healed up....

DB Pullovers - 4 sets

Back Extensions with Bands - 4 sets

Ass. Wide Pull Ups - 3 sets

Meadows Rows - 5 sets

20 min. Cardio post


----------



## aton (Sep 8, 2015)

I have never followed the idea that u need to take a certain prescribed amount of days off after training a body part. 

I do however choose not to lift heavy w that muscle for at least 48 hrs. 

If I do a heavy hard leg workout I will still do light cardio later that day and moderate or hit cardio the next day. 

What I'm saying is if u are getting a solid amount of nutrition and calories each day u should not get very sore as u advance in lifting. The next day or 2 u should feel a slight noticeable soreness or tightness but not a painful muscle soreness. 

When diet and training are dialed in u should feel motivated to exercise the next day. U will c strength increase each wk by way of doing more reps or weight lifted. ur muscles should feel hard pumped and strong. 

I'm able to lift 6 days a wk and often workout twice a day. 

I lift in the morning and cardio at lunch time. If I'm cutting I will do cardio 2 x day on non lift days and once on lift days. 

When I do a lean bulk I cut my cardio back to once a day only 3 times during the wk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aton (Sep 8, 2015)

This is an example of what u could be doing and still see strength and size growth. 
I'm
Not saying u have to do this or should feel u need to. 

I'm only saying u have to listen to ur body and look out side the box to figure out why ur tired, overly sore, not progressing in ur goals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aton (Sep 8, 2015)

If u have it all together and only progress w more time out of the gym then that's ur norm. Only u can be the ultimate judge on that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aton (Sep 8, 2015)

Not a bad way of judging when u need to start ur mini diet w the calipers. 

I like it! 

I just use the mirror. I'm overly critical of myself so it works for me.


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 9, 2015)

aton said:


> I have never followed the idea that u need to take a certain prescribed amount of days off after training a body part.
> 
> I do however choose not to lift heavy w that muscle for at least 48 hrs.
> 
> ...



Awesome stuff. I like that, maybe I could try that, heavy and then the next workout more form and pump, mm connection. I'm saying when that muscle group comes up again. I usually train hard and heavy until I feel like someone beat the shit out of me, then back it down for a while till my joints and stuff feel better. If I rotated it heavy, then lighter but very tuned into the muscle I could prob get more out of it doing it that way. I'm going to have to try this.

I do similar things with my cardio depending on goals at the time.

I used to work for John Parrillo when I was a teen and he always said there is no such thing as overtraining, only under eating. I believe he coined this phrase before you started hearing everyone else saying it.


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 9, 2015)

aton said:


> This is an example of what u could be doing and still see strength and size growth.
> I'm
> Not saying u have to do this or should feel u need to.
> 
> ...



I have only recently realized how freakin' critical recovery is. I have worked out for a long time but I never really got into it like I am now. I still am not into it as much as I would like to be or should be to look how I would like to look. It's like I know what to do, its just very hard to stick to the plan and do what you need to do day after day, week after week, but that is what you have to do to get there. No shortcuts and slacking.


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 9, 2015)

aton said:


> If u have it all together and only progress w more time out of the gym then that's ur norm. Only u can be the ultimate judge on that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



True, I need to find that happy medium to maximize gains. I am getting closer, I know that. That's why I love getting info like this, it really helps.


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 9, 2015)

aton said:


> Not a bad way of judging when u need to start ur mini diet w the calipers.
> 
> I like it!
> 
> I just use the mirror. I'm overly critical of myself so it works for me.



Thanks. I just started this theory of mine, lol, this year. It's going pretty good so far.


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 9, 2015)

Weigh-in: 212.6. 24 min. fasted cardio this morning, step mill intervals. Chest and a little cardio last night.

Chest Dips - 5 sets

Cable Flyes - 4 sets

Incline Bench Smith - 95 x 12, 135 x 10, 185 x 10, 205 x 10 225 x 9.5, wife helped me get the last one to make 10

Flat Flyes DB - 3 sets

20 min. cardio treadmill

I spread my split out a little so I can do some extra cardio for a bit. Made it 5 days with an arm day by itself, which will be tonight barring any unforeseen interruptions.


----------



## aton (Sep 10, 2015)

That's pretty neat to be able to say that u work for John Parrillo. I love reading any articles he puts out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aton (Sep 10, 2015)

crawfBigG said:


> I have only recently realized how freakin' critical recovery is. I have worked out for a long time but I never really got into it like I am now. I still am not into it as much as I would like to be or should be to look how I would like to look. It's like I know what to do, its just very hard to stick to the plan and do what you need to do day after day, week after week, but that is what you have to do to get there. No shortcuts and slacking.



Ur never too old to improve ur health and ur still at an age that u could make some gains. Granted it's much harder but well earned. 

I'm still able to make some gains and I'm 43. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 10, 2015)

aton said:


> That's pretty neat to be able to say that u work for John Parrillo. I love reading any articles he puts out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The stuff I learned in the couple years I worked with him is priceless.


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 10, 2015)

aton said:


> Ur never too old to improve ur health and ur still at an age that u could make some gains. Granted it's much harder but well earned.
> 
> I'm still able to make some gains and I'm 43.
> 
> ...



I have made some progress but I have a long way to go, I'll keep chipping away at it. I love it so I know I won't quit. We are almost the same age, I'm 44.


Weigh-in: 211.8. No cardio this morning, I got up to go do it and I just felt like shit, run down and tired, so I laid back down. Last night got the arms workout in tho....

Superset Rope Pressdowns and Rope Hammer Curls - 4 sets

Superset Dumbbell LTEs and DB Curls - 4 sets

Superset Close Grip Bench and Cable 21s - 4 sets

20 min. cardio post


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 14, 2015)

Damn, where have I been, not on here....so...Friday and this morning I did 24 min. fasted cardio. Friday night I did legs, yesterday I did shoulders and some post cardio. Weigh-in: 211. Still just rolling with the Ostarine and LGD, 2-4 iu GH, some HCG, a little Aromasin. So far things have been going pretty good without gear, the next two weeks will be the real test as everything will begin to totally clear the system. Probably get some bloodwork done soon.

Friday-Legs

Front Squats - bar x 10, 95 x 10, 135 x 8, 175 x 8, 205 x 6, 225 x 5, 245 x 4, 265 x 3 (PR for me, was 2 reps)

SLDLs - bar x 12, 135 x 10, 185 x 8, 225 x 8, 245 x 8, 265 x 8

Seated Calf - 3 sets - 40, 30, 25

Giant Set - 3 sets of each - Leg Extensions, Leg Curls, Leg Press Calf

Sunday-Shoulders

Superset Side Laterals and Bent Laterals - 4 sets of 12 on each

Seated DB Presses - 25s x 10, 40s x 10, 55s x 10, 70s x 10, 80s x 10

Superset Cable Side Laterals with Face Pulls - 3 sets of each

Superset Standing Smith Front Presses with Standing Smith Behind the Neck Presses - 3 sets of each after one warm up set

20 min. Cardio post


----------



## aton (Sep 14, 2015)

After wk 2-3 u will lose some weight. Most should b water retention. If u have a scale that measures bf through ur feet w ele continuity u will literally b able to watch the water % drop. 

This imo is about the only possible use for this feature on these scales as they r completely in accurate otherwise. 
Oh yah doing this u have to make sure u  drink the same amount of water everyday.  It's worked for me. 

Why pct other than aroma? Ur test may drop hard. I only c hcg in there that will keep it elevated. 
ostarine will suppress ur test and I believe using directly after a roid cycle is even a little more useless because ur receptors r saturated still w the gear in their parking spots not allowing the ostarine to influence those
Receptors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aton (Sep 14, 2015)

That was supposed to b why no other pct other than aroma?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aton (Sep 14, 2015)

To give ostarine and lgd the best shot possible I would have waited 3-6 wks b4 throwing them
In. 

Hope it still does what u want it to. Let us know how it works for u. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aton (Sep 14, 2015)

Also I notice u do a lot of fasted cardio. U may b already do this but it's a
Good idea to take in carbs and protein w in 30-45 min after ur work out is done. If u eat b4 ur workout it's not as important. 1-2 hrs later is ok


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aton (Sep 14, 2015)

Doing the above will help relieve the catabolic process. And can actually help saturate ur muscle cells. 
Inevitably there will b a short break down of muscle cells for energy. But u can shorten this process.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 14, 2015)

aton said:


> That was supposed to b why no other pct other than aroma?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Basically yeah, I tried a normal pct for a month about 8 months ago and it sucked, so I thought I would try it this time with some SARMs. Just a bro experiment.


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 14, 2015)

aton said:


> To give ostarine and lgd the best shot possible I would have waited 3-6 wks b4 throwing them
> In.
> 
> Hope it still does what u want it to. Let us know how it works for u.
> ...



I agree but I just wanted to try this and see how it goes. I don't usually stay totally off more than a month.


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 14, 2015)

aton said:


> Also I notice u do a lot of fasted cardio. U may b already do this but it's a
> Good idea to take in carbs and protein w in 30-45 min after ur work out is done. If u eat b4 ur workout it's not as important. 1-2 hrs later is ok
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yep I try to get something in me pretty quickly after the cardio.


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 14, 2015)

My HRT clinic I used to work with would have us twice a year take a month off of test and do clomid, hcg, and adex during the month off, then go back on trt. So I try to take a couple months a year off now too even though I'm not with them anymore. I was just hoping for a better month off doing it this way.


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 15, 2015)

I was thinking more about some of the stuff you put down here yesterday. So do you think SARMs affect the receptors the same as gear somewhat? I was hoping with it being such a diiferent compound that this would allow my receptors a break from real gear to get refreshed somewhat, but with the SARMs in the mix I wouldn't get all weak and crappy feeling like I usually did with the HRT clinic one month pct. I usually only felt really crappy in week 3 and 4. Anyway just throwing out my thoughts as I am not sure I totally understood some of your points yesterday. I'm going to see my doc today, got some questions for her and I want to schedule some bloodwork. I'll be back......


----------



## aton (Sep 15, 2015)

Using SRAMs as far as I can tell will suppress ur natty test level. Using it to recover from a cycle will not work. It can aid in the androgenic stimulation and influence growth but ur best bet is to use the standard pct. clomid, nolva, and aroma. U might try the ostarine w the pct but remember it dose suppress.

It dose use the androgenic receptor as roids do but it manipulates it's stimulation in a different way.


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 15, 2015)

Yes I have read at a dose above 25mg a day or so it is suppressive. I am not really worried about the suppression. I do trt when not cycling but I also like to take a month or two a year totally off and this is it. I'll prob jump on 150-200 test cyp every week after this month is over. I want to see the bloodwork results and get some of the answers to some questions I have from my doc, so depending on how that goes I may stay off longer. It depends on some of the answers I get. I was going to see if she would work with me and monitor my trt and bloods so I can totally get away from the clinic, which I already am, but I like to have a professional helping me to keep an eye on things. If she says she can do it, I imagine they are going to want to get a baseline test done.


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 16, 2015)

Weigh-in: 208. So yesterday was an interesting but good day. Went to see the doc, bp looked great..112/72, pulse 62. She is going to give my bloods a look and may start administering my trt! I am pretty psyched about this. I love Medlab stuff but it's hard to pass up a fresh pharm grade vial of test cyp every couple months, legally.... So she's looking over quite a few things with yesterday's draw, but I have to go back in 1.5 weeks and give more blood for a testosterone test. They took a few tubes of blood for the first round of tests. They only take blood for testosterone check in the morning, so I had to schedule that. Funny thing is it will be exactly 4 weeks off on the day of the draw! Really so far I feel just fine, the SARMs seem to be keeping my strength in check and my energy hasn't been great but not terrible either. Anyway last night we did some back and cardio.....

Close Grip Pulldowns - 5 sets

Meadows Rows - 4 sets

One Arm DB Rows - 4 sets

Nautilus Pullover - 3 sets

20 min. cardio post


----------



## spinyvegeta (Sep 16, 2015)

Mmmmmmmmmmm
Pharm Grade!


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 17, 2015)

spinyvegeta said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmm
> Pharm Grade!






Weigh-in: 206.2. Crazy day so far, along with last night. I got t-boned by a car last night and I have spent all morning trying to get the repair, rental, etc, etc, all set up. I did still make it to the gym last night, did some chest.

Chest Dips - 5 sets

Flat DB Press - 4 sets

Smith Guillotine Press - 4 sets

Flat Cable Flyes - 3 sets

20 min. Cardio post


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 19, 2015)

Weigh-in: 207.2. Much better day on Friday. Did 24 min. fasted cardio in the morning. Arms and more cardio that night. Prob go in today and do some legs.

Superset Camber Bar Cable Pressdowns and Camber Bar Cable Curls - 4 sets

Superset Smith Dick's Press and Barbell Curls - 4 sets

Superset DB LTEs and DB Curls - 3 sets

20 min. Cardio post


----------



## aton (Sep 19, 2015)

How's the ostarine and lg treating u?
U able to keep the motivation and energy going?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 21, 2015)

aton said:


> How's the ostarine and lg treating u?
> U able to keep the motivation and energy going?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So far yes, I am pleased with how it's gone to this point.


Getting behind again... weigh-in: 208.4. Did 24 min. fasted cardio this morning. Legs on Saturday afternoon. I should be steroid free at this point and set a rep PR in this workout so I was pretty happy about it, the SARMs have to be doing something for me...

Hanging Leg Raises - 3 sets

Squats - bar x 15, 135 x 12, 185 x 8, 225 x 6, 275 x 6, 315 x 13 (rep PR for me, prev was 12 reps, I may have had one more but I racked it)

DB SLDLs - 40s x 10, 60s x 10, 80s x 10, 100s x 10

Leg Press - 4 sets

Superset Leg Press Calves and Seated Leg Curls - 4 sets


----------



## aton (Sep 21, 2015)

Good to hear. Would have guessed u would have been scraping by to hold on to ur strength and size. 

Keep up the hard work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 24, 2015)

aton said:


> Good to hear. Would have guessed u would have been scraping by to hold on to ur strength and size.
> 
> Keep up the hard work!
> 
> ...



I am surprised, it has went quite well imo...


Well damn, let's get this log caught up again. Weigh-in: 206.2. Tomorrow they draw blood for my T test and it will be 4 weeks since I've had any real gears, I'm pinning something when I get home, lol. I really haven't felt too bad, my sex drive has dipped some, lost a little weight, but workouts have been going well. Got in 2 since last update, shoulders and back. So Tuesday and this morning 24 min. fasted cardio. Tuesday night was shoulders and last night was back.

Shoulders

Superset Rear Delt Flyes and Band Face Pulls - 4 sets

Smith Behind the Neck Press - 95 x 10, 115 x 10, 135 x 10, 155 x 10, 165 x 10, 185 x 10

Steering Wheels - 3 sets

IYTs - 2 sets

Serrano DB Presses - 2 sets

Shoulder Box - 2 sets

20 min. cardio post


Back

Assisted Pull Ups - 4 sets

Deadlifts - 135 x 10, 185 x 8, 225 x 6, 275 x 5, 315 x 8, 340 x 8, 365 x 8

Seated One Arm Cable Rows - 4 sets

Superset Rvs. Grip Pulldowns and Straight Bar Lat Pressdowns - 4 sets


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 27, 2015)

Weigh-in: 205.2. Nice cheat meal yesterday, 1/2 large pizza, cheese fries, then to the movies and had a bag of Swedish Fish. Well still haven't pinned anything. I went to give my blood for the test test and was told my doc wants to do all the tests over as I wasn't fasted for the first round of bloods. A few things were out of the normal range, nothing real bad, but I think she just wants to get a really nice clean and clear baseline for me considering I'm asking her about doing my hrt. She also said drink lots of water and NO supplements, meaning no SARMs, so the rest of this journey will be beyond natty, lolz... oh well I see it as a challenge. Did 24 min. fasted cardio Friday morning and trained that night, will go today for some arms.

Cable Crossovers - 5 sets

Decline Bench - 115 x 12, 135 x 10, 145 x 10, 175 x 8, 200 x 8

Superset Slight Incline DB Press and Flyes - 4 sets

Chest Dips - 4 sets

20 min. Cardio post


----------



## aton (Sep 27, 2015)

Good luck brother. Hopefully u don't get to the point of losing ur motivation.


----------



## crawfBigG (Sep 29, 2015)

aton said:


> Good luck brother. Hopefully u don't get to the point of losing ur motivation.



thanks, me too...


Weigh-in: 205.2. 24 min. fasted cardio last two mornings. Legs tonight, did some Arms on Sunday. Got my test results back taken at exactly 4 weeks off gear:


ComponentStandard RangeYour ValueTestosterone Lvl 249 - 836 ng/dL458
 

I was pretty happy with that value, shit I didn't even pct, last year with a pct it came back right around 350!

Sunday - Arms

Superset Cable Curls and Rvs. Cable Pressdowns - 4 sets

Superset Preacher Curls and DB OH Extensions - 3 sets

Superset Lying Cable Curls and Kettlebell Ext. off Floor - 3 sets

Superset DB Hammer Curls and One Arm Rope Pressdowns - 2 sets

20 min. Cardio post


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 2, 2015)

Getting behind again, things have been somewhat crazy lately. Car got totaled, the Medlab "situation", all the lab testing and being natty, on top of everyday life, I've been a little off lately. Anywho I got in a couple workouts since last post. Legs on Tuesday, Shoulders on Wednesday, and 24 min. fasted cardio Thursday morning. I got my oil changed last night, so I skipped the cardio this morning:







Legs

Squats - bar x 12, 135 x 12, 185 x 8, 225 x 8, 275 x 5, 315 x 5, 365 x 4, 225 x 20

Glute Ham Raises - 3 sets of 8

Cable Kickbacks - 3 sets of 12-15

Superset Hip Adductor and Leg Press Calves - 3 sets of each, high reps



Shoulders - did this one with my son at his gym

Superset Rear Delt machine and band face pulls - 4 sets

DB Presses Seated - 30s x 12, 45s x 10, 55s x 8, 65s x 8, 75s x 8

One Arm Smith Presses - 3 sets

IYTs - 2 sets

Rear Delt Hang and Swing - 2 sets 

One Arm Smith Shrugs - 3 sets - love these!

That's all folks, looking forward to Monday, I'll get to pin something!!!! I'm planning just one more workout until my blood draw on Monday, prob tonight, should help the liver numbers look a little better.


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 4, 2015)

What up fellas, did Back on Friday, taking the rest of the weekend totally off, sleep in, give blood in the morning, and be happy the rest of the day knowing I can pin something that evening. Weigh-in: 202.4, and totally natty, lol, 5.5 weeks. I have taken a couple doses of aromasin over the last week +, but that's it, oh and 2 iu GH M-F.

Deads - 135 x 6, 185 x 5, 225 x 5, 275 x 4, 315 x 3, 365 x 3, 405 x 1, 315 x 10

One Arm DB Rows - 70 x 8, 80 x 8, 90 x 8, 100 x 8

Wide Pulldowns - 4 sets of 10, pyramid up

Wide Lat Pressdowns - 3 sets of 12

That's all folks...


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 7, 2015)

Back from Natty World, I pinned 275mg Test on Monday evening! I feel better already, no joke. Weigh-in: 199.8. Getting small, lol, I'm a fatass anyway so it's fine. I started up Proviron 50mg ed with the test, get things going a little better hopefully. Did some arms and abs last night, and will do some chest today with my son, should be fun. I did 24 min. fasted cardio Tuesday morning also.

Superset Nautilus Tricep and Bicep - 3 sets of each

Superset DB OH Extensions and Russian Twists - 3 sets of each

Superset Incline DB Curls and Side Planks - 3 sets of each

Superset Smith Dick's Press and Camber Cable Curls - 3 sets of each

Superset V Pressdowns and Rope Hammer Curls - 2 sets of each


----------



## aton (Oct 7, 2015)

U r far from being a fatass


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 8, 2015)

aton said:


> U r far from being a fatass



Why thank you aton! The reason I say this is because I have been assessing my diet and counting everything lately and I just never get as cut as would like to, mostly because I guess when it comes down to it I don't have enough desire to submit to the torture it would take to get my body type shredded, also in the back of my mind I feel I need more size before I worry about being shredded. At my age is that a viable goal? Should a person be worried about being cut if he hasn't reached his size goals? I am back and forth on my feelings toward my approach, I need to focus in better and achieve something, so I guess I should say confused ass, lolz, what do you think on this subject aton?

Weigh-in: 201.6. Well the workout with my son fell through, but I did train with my wife last night and stayed on schedule. I also pinned more test 300mg pre workout. Didn't really intend on pinning again right away but I'm anxious to get things rolling again. We started a Westside style program last night, I have more fun and work harder when I am following some type of template, and my wife likes it too. We started on dynamic chest day. We put in our 1RM numbers and we'll see where we are in 12 weeks. The last template I did I hit a few PBs, so hopefully we can do that again. And my wife just continues to get stronger no matter what we do! She is out lifting the smaller young guys already, lolz!

Speed Bench - 8 sets of 3 with 135

Close Grip Bench - 140 x 10, 150 x 8, 160 x 6, 170 x 4, 180 x 4, 190 x 4

Seated DB OH Press - 30s x 10, 40s x 8, 50s x 6, 60s x 6, 70s x 6

Bent Rows - 115 x 10, 135 x 10, 155 x 10, 175 x 10, 185 x 7


----------



## aton (Oct 8, 2015)

Well u have to focus on goals in say a 4 month blocks. And I would go as far as saying I want my delts to be bigger or more defined. Focus on that for the 4 months. Then the next 4 months work on dropping bf. Get in full gear and restrict cals for that time. 

U can't have both at the same time. And at our age it becomes even harder to get both. 

This is how I plan my year out. If I didn't get a body part to grow as much as I wanted the 1st go back after it after I loss some bf. 

If I reach my bf goal b4 the 4 months r up I switch it back up to go back after that muscle I didn't get. 

Hope this makes sense. It's very hard to do both it can be done but u will get sub par results somewhere.


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 8, 2015)

Aton u are the man. I do like bouncing stuff off of you. This kind of stuff is what these boards were meant for. So I'll be 45 in January, really it's now or never. So I'm coming off of about 6 weeks natty, got 575 mg of test in me and a pinch of proviron. What would you do diet and gear wise moving forward, if you get time brother, I mean obviously I don't have all the answers so.... i'm an open book.


----------



## aton (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks for the bump. Bubba I just throw in my 2 cent where I can about what has worked for me. I've made so many mistakes to ck off a box n say ok dumbass now that didn't work lets move on to then next option.

So what is ur immediate goal. Gain size on a lagging body part or lose some more body fat?

Diet and gear choice is a hard one man. I don't know what u have used or how u respond to it or what diet works best for u .. I'll try to give a general suggestion depending on ur answers.

Nutrition, cals, work out and rest r key. Gear is just an amplifier.


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 9, 2015)

I would like to continue dieting for a while and get leaner. Then come the super cold months work on size again. So for about the next 8 weeks, get leaner would be the immediate goal even though that's the side of the equation I kinda hate but who doesn't?

I have not used a ton of drugs. Test, Eq, Tren A, NPP, Anavar, that's about it. Tren knocks my BP sky high unless I keep it very moderate. I have some Tren A, Mast, Test E and C, NPP on the shelf right now. A little Anavar, T3, T4, some HGH. I've only used for a few years now and really only done about 3 cycles. Mostly just HRT.

My body type can put on weight easily but it's usually more fat than muscle even tho eating clean, I have to work my ass off to get lean, I have dieted down using carbs, and without carbs. I feel like shit on super low carbs but I got my leanest when that was the diet I followed, although I got pretty damn lean with still having carbs in the diet once too. Over the last 6 weeks I have been keeping the carbs pretty low.


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 9, 2015)

I've been logging my food the last few days to see how terrible my diet is, and assess what's really going on if you want to give it a look. I haven't been taking it too seriously lately but I want to start:

http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/diary/crawfBigG


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 9, 2015)

And if I can get pretty lean I would like to limit fat gain some as I try to put size on, seeing as it is so hard to get off. This is kinda the approach I've been trying to take but I feel lost because I don't know if I'm limiting myself in ways or even doing the right thing, you know?


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 9, 2015)

Maybe I can get some pics up and you tell me what u think I should do, judging by the pics


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 10, 2015)

Weight: 201. 24 min. fasted cardio Thursday morning, Legs last night, ME Lower. 

Squats - bar x 12, 135 x 10, 185 x 6, 225 x 6, 275 x 5, 315 x 3, 365 x 2, 385 x 1, 405 x 1

Glute Ham Raise - 4 sets of 8 bw

Squatting Pull Thrus - 4 sets of 10 stack

Weighted Side Bends - 35, 50, 65 x 15, 80 x 12


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 10, 2015)

Aton, a moderate cycle thrown at me was this (to use till first of year alongside bf loss approach):

400-600 Mast ew
400-500 Test ew
50-100 Anavar daily
40 mg clen daily use pre workout or pre cardio

I like this, you think it's ok?


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 12, 2015)

Weight: 203.6. 24 min. fasted cardio this morning. Stairmill, speed intervals on level 13. Starting a structured diet today finally, I have just been winging it pretty much, not really knowing what direction to take. I like dieting down through the holidays so that on Thanksgiving and Christmas I can eat a nice big meal with everyone else and not sweat it one bit. It also keeps me from indulging on all the cookies, treats, etc. that seem to be everywhere you look throughout this season. And Aton, thanks a ton for the help you have given me to get a plan pulled together. Now I just have to execute. I feel pretty excited about it. Pinned 200 Test C, and 300 Mast E yesterday. Still doing 50 mg Provi, 25mg Aromasin eod, 2 iu GH M-F, a little splash of t4, got some clen on the way. So yesterday's MEU workout below, I had a huge guy at the gym speak with me about my form on the bench, I have always sucked at bench and even more so now with my shoulders being jacked up, so I listened intently and did quite a few extra sets of bench I won't list here, I was just trying to get a hang of what he was showing me. I'm going to try this form moving forward so I probably be taking a drop in weight on the bench until I feel comfortable with it....take a step back to eventually take two steps forward hopefully.

Bench - bar x 12, 115 x 10, 135 x 8, 175 x 6, 205 x 4, 225 x 3, 245 x 1, 260 x 1

Straight Bar Tricep Pushdowns - 4 sets

Smith Upright Rows - 4 sets

Meadows Rows - 4 sets


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 14, 2015)

24 min. fasted cardio last two mornings, stepmill - speed intervals, level 13. Diet has been spot on first few days, keep stringing good days together, that's the plan. My doc wants more blood again! So I'm going to pin something today or tomorrow, then lay off till they tap me again. Appt. on the 26th. I might pin twice, just no oral anything except anti-e and milk thistle. They just want to see my liver values again mostly. Decent dynamic lower last night.

Leg Extensions - 3 sets

Speed Squats (50%) - bar & 135 x 12, 210 x 3 x 9 sets explosive

Good Mornings - bar x 12, 95 x 8, 135 x 8, 175 x 8, 185 x 8

Hanging Leg Raises - 4 sets of 10


----------



## aton (Oct 14, 2015)

crawfBigG said:


> Weight: 203.6. 24 min. fasted cardio this morning. Stairmill, speed intervals on level 13. Starting a structured diet today finally, I have just been winging it pretty much, not really knowing what direction to take. I like dieting down through the holidays so that on Thanksgiving and Christmas I can eat a nice big meal with everyone else and not sweat it one bit. It also keeps me from indulging on all the cookies, treats, etc. that seem to be everywhere you look throughout this season. And Aton, thanks a ton for the help you have given me to get a plan pulled together. Now I just have to execute. I feel pretty excited about it. Pinned 200 Test C, and 300 Mast E yesterday. Still doing 50 mg Provi, 25mg Aromasin eod, 2 iu GH M-F, a little splash of t4, got some clen on the way. So yesterday's MEU workout below, I had a huge guy at the gym speak with me about my form on the bench, I have always sucked at bench and even more so now with my shoulders being jacked up, so I listened intently and did quite a few extra sets of bench I won't list here, I was just trying to get a hang of what he was showing me. I'm going to try this form moving forward so I probably be taking a drop in weight on the bench until I feel comfortable with it....take a step back to eventually take two steps forward hopefully.
> 
> Bench - bar x 12, 115 x 10, 135 x 8, 175 x 6, 205 x 4, 225 x 3, 245 x 1, 260 x 1
> 
> ...



Any time.


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 15, 2015)

aton said:


> Any time.





Haven't weighed myself in several days now, I'm going to wait two weeks, eat by the plan I have and see what it says then. No cardio this morning, did dynamic upper last night. Pinned 250 Test C, 300 Mast E.

Shoulder warm ups - 3 sets

Speed Bench (55%) - 145 x 3 x 9 sets explosive

Close Grip Bench - 145 x 6, 155 x 6, 165 x 6, 175 x 6 - did these super slow and paused at bottom just above my chest

Seated DB OH Press - 30s x 10, 50s x 8, 70s x 8, 75s x 8

Bent Rows - 135 x 10, 185 x 10, 225 x 8 x 2 sets


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 17, 2015)

24 min. fasted cardio yesterday morning, training last night, arms and calves. Was supposed to be MEL but I had a LONG exhausting day and was not up for Max Squats, so we pulled back and just did some arms. My low back is recovering as well still, it's not that bad, got a little flared up, I went to the chiropractor this week and got adjusted and some spinal decompression, stim, etc. so it's about back to normal now. No need to risk getting hurt, if you feel unsure, don't, I was once told, when it comes to over 40 weight training. Anyway....

Lying Tricep Extensions - 5 sets

Overhead DB Tricep Ext. both hands - 4 sets

Pronated DB Kickbacks - 3 sets

Preacher Curls - 4 sets

Barbell Curls - 4 sets, drop set on last set

Nautilus Bicep - 3 sets

Leg Press Calf - 3 sets of 50


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 19, 2015)

24 min. fasted cardio this morning. MEL yesterday afternoon. Pinned 200 Test E, 300 Mast E yesterday also. Diet went well over the weekend. Stuck to the macros even with having a meal out with the family on Saturday. I kept it simple and just split an appetizer with my wife, and got steak, plain baked potato and green beans, then that night my little treat was a bigass bowl of Lucky Charms. That's it.

Squats - bar x 12, 135 x 10, 185 x 8, 225 x 8, 275 x 5, 315 x 3, 365 x 2, 405 x 1, 415 x 1

Glute Ham Raise - 4 sets of 8 bw

Squatting Pull Thrus - 4 sets of 10 - pyramid up

Weighted Side Bends - 15 reps on all, used 40, 65, 80, 95


----------



## aton (Oct 19, 2015)

Good job!!!! Like the splurge


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 21, 2015)

aton said:


> Good job!!!! Like the splurge



Thank you, I was semi-proud of myself lol....

24 min. fasted cardio last 3 mornings. MEU last night. I finally remembered to take my ECA before cardio this morning. I have been meaning to get some stim/fat burners going but keep forgetting to take it. I have Albuterol and Clen on order but I'll be damned I'm having issues with the USPS on BOTH orders! What are the odds?!?!? Diet still going strong, feel pretty good with the carbs back in my diet. Another half week and I'll weigh in and pinch test and see what's going on. Plan on cleaning up the gorilla look today too so I'll take some pics soon, as bad as I hate to take self pics, I want to see how things develop as diet, training, cardio, and gear kick in. I tried the new form out last night that the huge guy went over with me last week. It felt hard but my shoulders feel halfway decent today so it did something positive in that regard. I have always sucked at bench anyway, I wonder why. It only took me 40+ years to learn how to bench... better late than never...

Shoulder Warm Up Work - 15 minutes

Bench - bar x 12, 115 x 10, 145 x 9, 170 x 7, 195 x 5, 220 x 3, 245 x 2, 265 x 1 (265 was hard, 305 is my PB, and that's before all the shoulder issues, so if I can get back to that with my terrible shoulders I'll be happy)

My goal in the back of my mind for strength is a 350 bench, 500 squat and dead, if I get to those one day I'll be happy, and then I'll strive for more I'm sure because that is just how we are! I don't think these goals are over the top, and I believe I can get there with consistent hard work and dedication.

Straight Bar Tricep Pushdowns - 4 sets, pyramid up, I worked up to 100 for 12

DB Upright Rows - 4 sets, 15s x 20, 25s x 15, 30s x 12, 35s x 11

Meadows Rows - 4 sets, 1 plate x 12, 2 plates x 10, 3 plates x 8, 4 plates x 8


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 21, 2015)

Heading to chiropractor for acupuncture treatment...


----------



## aton (Oct 21, 2015)

Damn u got some issues don't u?


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 21, 2015)

aton said:


> Damn u got some issues don't u?



I have quite a few, lol.... which one are u referring to?

THE EAGLE HAS LANDED!


----------



## aton (Oct 21, 2015)

Just the acupuncture. I imagine it's for ur back or shoulder pain.


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 21, 2015)

aton said:


> Just the acupuncture. I imagine it's for ur back or shoulder pain.



exactly, for both


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 22, 2015)

No cardio this morning, extra sleep! Did DEL last night, dosed 20mcg clen pre workout. Also pinned 200 Test E, 200 Mast E. I felt a bit taxed last night but was a decent session, short and sweet.

Speed Squats - bar x 12, 135 x 10, 185 x 6, 230 x 3 x 9 sets explosive, pause in hole

Good Mornings - bar x 12, 95 x 10, 135 x 8, 165 x 8, 180 x 8, 190 x 8

Quantam Power Crunch 1000 - 3 sets - this thing is an old plate loaded ab apparatus, I like it


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 24, 2015)

24 min. fasted cardio yesterday morning. DEU last night. Smashed my numbers from last week, the gear must be kicking in some now or I'm just a badass, lol. It's the gear cause I know #2 is not the case.

Shoulder warm ups - 3 sets

Speed Bench (60%) - 160 x 3 x 9 sets explosive

Close Grip Bench - 135 x 8, 155 x 8, 170 x 8, 185 x 8

Seated DB OH Press - 30s x 10, 50s x 10, 70s x 8, 80s x 8

Bent Rows - 135 x 10, 185 x 10, 235 x 8 x 2 sets - now the 235 felt rough, i think i was getting pretty tired at this point, i get up at 2:40am during the week and it was almost 9pm at this point, that's late for me


----------



## aton (Oct 24, 2015)

Sounds like we have about the same schedule. I'm up at 2:30 so I can work out before work. Gotta have enough time to get some caffeine and pwo down. Grab my shit and off for my hr drive to work. 
I normally lift by my work but work out at another gym near home as well.


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 24, 2015)

aton said:


> Sounds like we have about the same schedule. I'm up at 2:30 so I can work out before work. Gotta have enough time to get some caffeine and pwo down. Grab my shit and off for my hr drive to work.
> I normally lift by my work but work out at another gym near home as well.



Yep, the 4 days a week I do cardio I get up at 2:40am on the button to get everything in before work. And yeah I ain't doing shit till I have a cup of coffee! I belong to 2 gyms here in my town, when I get burned out at one I go hit the other for a while, nice difference in angles with the old equipment the one gym has, a little goes a long way sometimes with stuff like that.


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 25, 2015)

Alright... here goes, the shit now officially hits the fan, lack there of progress pics 2 weeks into new diet. A long way to go... omg I hate pics. Aton you gotta make this mess look better. I think my most unfavorite pose is the front lat spread, one it looks terrible, and two it hurts like hell to even do the pose in my right shoulder. Is there any hope here...?


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 25, 2015)

I suck at posing too, I would have to spend a great deal of time working on that.


----------



## orionlab (Oct 25, 2015)

znice


----------



## aton (Oct 25, 2015)

U have a solid base going on crawfbigg! 

If u were to dropped around 20lbs from ur current weight I'd bet u would have some killer separation going on. 

Good wheels most neglect legs. It's such a shame to because ur body wants to stay symmetrical. And grow bigger at the same time. 

U have plenty to work w bro! Very good solid shape. 
If u took time to bring up a few parts and dialed in ur diet U'd hold ur own in a show. At ur age very impressive.


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 25, 2015)

orionlab said:


> znice





aton said:


> U have a solid base going on crawfbigg!
> 
> If u were to dropped around 20lbs from ur current weight I'd bet u would have some killer separation going on.
> 
> ...



Thanks guys!

So Aton let's lose 20lbs see what we have, and at that point what few parts do you think I need to bring up the most?


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 25, 2015)

2 week report card

Weight: 205.5 that is up about 1.5 from starting the sturctured diet

Caliper Pinch: 8 on abs, 7 on quad, these are exactly the same as start of diet

Gearz: 400 Test E, 600 Mast E per week, 50mg Proviron ed (almost gone btw), 25mg Exemestane eod, 20mg Tamox eod (just started this getting a little gyno flare up), GH 2iu M-F, 125mcg T4 M-F, Clen 20mcg pre-training, ECA stack pre-cardio, Benadryl before bed

Training: 4 days weights Westside template, 4 days cardio 24 min. Intervals StepMill

Diet: 3200 calories, 320 pro, 320 carb, 71 fat

OTC supps: GNC Mega Men Heart, Milk Thistle, NAC, Kidney/Bladder, Fish Oil, BCAA intra workout and cardio, Animal Whey Protein


----------



## aton (Oct 25, 2015)

Good job on diet so far!  

Surprised to hear u have a flare up on ur year stack. Especially w aroma so high and mast in the mix. 
It amazes me I have not ever experienced it as high as I run gear. 

So u don't pack seem to pack
The fat most of us do. Where it looks that u hold it is in ur thighs, Hams, calves and maybe chest/ arms area. Pick one of the thickest areas to monitor as well. 

I hate throwing out criticism even if it's constructive. Publicly even worse. 

I have enough to work on myself!

Few areas to work on. Width and
Thickness on back. thickness/ belly development of biceps/ tris. This will bring out a huge spread and sweep. 
Same w delts width spread and belly thickness. 

I will b amazed at how everything stands out when u get ur bf down. 
Ur 8pack will rock!!!! Very few people have that. Ur in the lucky few that do.


----------



## aton (Oct 25, 2015)

Pm me if u want to talk more on body work.


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 25, 2015)

aton said:


> Good job on diet so far!
> 
> Surprised to hear u have a flare up on ur year stack. Especially w aroma so high and mast in the mix.
> It amazes me I have not ever experienced it as high as I run gear.
> ...



I feel exactly as you do about what I need to improve. Part of the problem is the injuries I pack around with, especially shoulders, it makes doing extra work on that bodypart almost impossible because of slower recovery, opinions.....? I used to bust out about 17 pull ups on first set, do dips with 90+ added, now if I do a pull up my body pulls to one side because part of one lat is shut down, doesn't fire, and my shoulders hurt so bad I can't even do a dip, too painful.... it f'n sucks! I used to be bigger in my upper body than I am now. I need to find a way to make it work. Suggestions on that too anyone...? And yeah I get gyno quick, almost all gear affects me this way, gotta do a lot with AIs which sucks.


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 25, 2015)

aton said:


> Pm me if u want to talk more on body work.



Sent u one.


----------



## aton (Oct 25, 2015)

Does ur gym have cable Lat pull that is weighted on each arm?

If so work more on each side rather than both at the same time. 
Same w shoulder work. Take more time under tension maybe a little less weight but perfect form and focus on peak contraction on each rep. More so on the problem areas. Add in a couple extra reps on that side to.


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 25, 2015)

aton said:


> Does ur gym have cable Lat pull that is weighted on each arm?
> 
> If so work more on each side rather than both at the same time.
> Same w shoulder work. Take more time under tension maybe a little less weight but perfect form and focus on peak contraction on each rep. More so on the problem areas. Add in a couple extra reps on that side to.



It doesn't but I can do unilateral work on things for sure, gotcha on peak form and contraction and extra few reps. Thx.


----------



## aton (Oct 25, 2015)

Over time it will make a big difference.


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 26, 2015)

aton said:


> Over time it will make a big difference.



I hope so, that area of my lat that doesn't fire is on the same side as my worst shoulder and you can tell a difference in size now from that side to the other, especially in my arm.


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 26, 2015)

24 min. fasted cardio this morning. MEL yesterday afternoon, along with a pin of 200 Test E and 300 Mast E. Good workout, got a little PR so that always makes it awesome.

Squats - bar x 12, 135 x 10, 185 x 8, 225 x 6, 275 x 5, 315 x 3, 365 x 2, 405 x 1, 425 x 1 (PB for me, 420 was previous)

Glute Ham Raises - 4 sets of 8

Squatting Pull Throughs - 4 sets of 10

Weighted Side Bends - 4 sets of 12 used 40, 70, 95, 100

Dropped cals about 200 starting today and see what happens. This old man is hoping to be lean for Christmas....!


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 28, 2015)

24 min. fasted cardio yesterday morning, none this morning. Feel sore and taxed so I skipped it. My lower back was feeling it every time I got up to pee last night, and I have DEL tonight, so I thought it better to let it be, I might do it this morning at some point and then train tonight if I feel up to it. Did MEU last night. This is always a somewhat disappointing workout because of shoulder pain and the weakness that accompanies that. There is a guy at my gym that is just a multi-talented and gifted dude. He's a fighter, former successful powerlifter, and could bodybuild if he so chose. Anyway I asked him for some bench tips. He threw a few form pointers at me and some techniques for strength. One thing he said that I tried last night was a pause on the positive part of the rep. Come down under control, press to about 1/4 of the way and up and hold there a sec, then finish the press. I did this on a few of my sets and it felt hard but I got an excellent pump. 

Shoulder Warm Up work - 10 minutes

Bench Press - bar, 95, 115, 135 x 10, 185 x 8, 225 x 3 with pauses, 265 x 1 a little easier than last week but I am not satisfied with my form and control, I will stay at this weight until it feels right, 185 x 7 with pauses

Straight Bar Pressdowns - 4 sets pyramid up

Smith Upright Rows - 95 x 12, 115 x 12 x 3 sets

Meadows Rows - 1 plate x 10, 2 plates x 8, 3 plates x 8, 4 plates x 8


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 29, 2015)

24 min. fasted cardio this morning. Did DEL last night, dosed 5mg albuterol pre workout. Also pinned 200 Test E, 300 Mast E.

Speed Squats - bar x 12, 135 x 10, 255 x 3 x 9 sets explosive, pause in hole

Good Mornings - bar x 12, 95 x 10, 135 x 8, 175 x 8, 185 x 8, 195 x 8

Hanging Leg Raises - 4 sets of 10


----------



## crawfBigG (Oct 31, 2015)

3 weeks on westside style, time to change up exercises some. I know we are going to go deadlift on MEL cause my wife loves to deadlift, lol. Upper I still haven't decided but I think I'll go with dead bench press about 1.5-2" off chest, this will emphasize that area my gym's superhero suggested me to work on. Weighed in today: 203.8. Down about 1.7 lbs. so things are going according to plan I suppose. I noticed my belt was really easy to get to the hole I've been using so I would say my waist is just a tad tighter than before. DEU last night, and as usual speed bench but then all the rest of the exercises new.

Speed Bench - 9 sets of 3 with 135 explosive, this felt pretty easy last night, I know you're saying it's 135 it should be easy, but for me the easy was the fact that my shoulders weren't hurting as bad as usual. The disappointing part of doing most upper body stuff for me is that it's always done in pain. I'm wondering if the shift in form is helping my shoulders, I sure as hell hope so.

LTEs - 65 x 10, 85 x 10, 105 x 10, 125 x 10, 145 x 10

Standing OH Press - 95 x 8, 115 x 8, 135 x 8 x 2 sets

Unilateral Pulldowns - got a handle and did these one arm at a time, kind of giving it a nice stretch at top and a slight twist while pulling down trying to really feel the muscle. The part of my right lat that is seemingly dead was struggling with this so it's probably a good thing for me to do - 4 sets of 10


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 2, 2015)

24 min. fasted cardio this morning. MEL yesterday afternoon. Had a slight area of weakness feeling in my low back so I didn't go full max on deads. I was satisfied with the workout though. Starting a week of super low carbs today, protein & 1 cup of veggies every meal, should be fun....

Deads - 135 x 10, 185 x 8, 225 x 7, 275 x 5, 315 x 3, 365 x 2, 405 x 1, 405 x 1 (just did 2 sets at 405, the first one didn't feel great, 2nd time was better)

Cable Kickbacks - 4 sets of 12 each leg, this may be a girlie exercise but it's a good one all the same

Hip Thrusts - 4 sets - pyramid up, last set was 265 x 9

Weighted Sit Ups - 30, 40, 50, 60 all x 12 reps


----------



## aton (Nov 2, 2015)

You will get through it. Keep it up.


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 2, 2015)

aton said:


> You will get through it. Keep it up.



Yes sir. I want some results. Tired of my progress pics always looking about the same. Let's make some serious changes!


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 4, 2015)

24 min. fasted cardio yesterday morning, none today so far. MEU last night. Pretty damn good pump considering minimal carbs in diet.

Shoulder warm up - 3 sets

Incline Bench - bar, 95 x 12, 135 x 10, 155 x 8, 175 x 6, 195 x 5, 215 x 4, 235 x 2

Dick's Press in Smith - 95 x 12, 135, 155, 165 x 8, 175 x 7

Unilateral Standing OH DB Press - 25 x 10 ea. side, 40 x 10, 50 x 9, 50 x 8

Wide Assisted Pull Ups - 80 x 10, 70 x 10,7,7


----------



## aton (Nov 4, 2015)

Just wait until u carb load and hit
Ur 1st workout. U should feel tight as hell and skin stretched to the max.


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 5, 2015)

aton said:


> Just wait until u carb load and hit
> Ur 1st workout. U should feel tight as hell and skin stretched to the max.



I'm ready to eat some carbs, I'll tell u that much, lol. Should be interesting.


24 min. fasted cardio this morning. DEL last night. Pinned 200 Test C, 300 Mast E.

Speed Squats - bar, 135 x 12, 225 x 3 x 9 sets, pause at bottom, explode like you're jumping to the moon out of the hole

Lying Leg Curls - 4 sets pyramid up, 8-15 rep ranges

Unilateral DB SLDLs - 4 sets of 8 used 20,30,40,50

Hanging Leg Raises - 4 sets of 12


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 7, 2015)

Weighed in today. 203.2. Lowered calories, no carbs all week, and I lose a measly 0.6 lbs.!!! Are u fucking kidding me? I just love my metabolism. Anyway 24 min. fasted cardio yesterday morning. DEU last night.

Shoulder warm up work - 3 rounds

Speed Bench - bar, 115 x 10, 145 x 3 x 9 sets explosive! Felt decent I suppose, I don't think I have ever found the right form with bench, I'm working on it still!

LTEs - 45 x 15, 65 x 15, 85 x 12, 105 x 12, 125 x 10 - these felt pretty good, stronger than last week

Standing OH Press - hurt - 95 x 8, 115 x 8, 135 x 8 x 2 sets

Seated Unilateral Cable Rows - 4 sets, rep range 10-15


----------



## aton (Nov 7, 2015)

I know u were wanting to see that huge change or see physical proof on the scale but u do see it on the caliper pinch points and I bet a bit in the mirror and how clothes fit u now. 

Remember u just changed ur marcos, water consumption and cal intake. 

Water retention and muscle gain play a total roll in what u see on the scale. 

U r on the right track! U were very inconsistent on macros every day. Now ur on par. 
U were in a constant state of dehydration now ur not. It will take ur body time to compensate for the addition of all of these things. 
It will shed the excess water and normalize.


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 9, 2015)

aton said:


> I know u were wanting to see that huge change or see physical proof on the scale but u do see it on the caliper pinch points and I bet a bit in the mirror and how clothes fit u now.
> 
> Remember u just changed ur marcos, water consumption and cal intake.
> 
> ...



No you are totally right. My clothes are looser, my belt is now being used on hole 5 which is a rarity, it gets there easy now. Thanks Aton.

As predicted I had a really good workout yesterday. Great pump! I did 24 min. fasted cardio this morning also. I used a Star Trac stepper. I don't know if u guys have ever tried one of these but it is the hardest piece of cardio equipment in the gym, hands down. You never see anyone on them and they still look brand new. That is because they kick your ass! lol! I had mine kicked this morning, wow! Back to yesterday... pinned 200 Test C, 300 Mast E. I have upped my Albuterol to 7.5mg per dose and upped the E to 25mg in my ECA stack. Seemed to be not getting the effects anymore. I def felt the 25mg doses of E yesterday and am feeling the 7.5 a bit today on the Albut. I may have to go 10mg on the Albut, we'll see. OH yeah, yesterday:

Deadlifts - 135 x 8, 185 x 6, 225 x 6, 275 x 5, 315 x 4, 365 x 3, 405 x 1, 425 x 1

Unilateral Reverse Hypers - 50, 60, 70, 80 all x 12 reps each leg (basically cable kickbacks but I renamed them because it reminds me of a reverse hyper only one leg at a time, awesome)

Hip Thrusts - 115 x 12, 165 x 12, 215 x 10, 275 x 10

Weighted Sit ups - 35 x 12, 55 x 12, 70 x 12 (running out of time, just did 3 sets)


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 9, 2015)

Breakfast today was 1 cup of rice, 6 ounces of pinto beans, 3 egg whites, 2 whole Omega 3 eggs, now that is a power breakfast! Good stuff!


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm working on getting the carbs in earlier. After coming off the week of no carbs I've been a bit off the first 2 days. Like last night I was way behind on carbs and piled some on in my last meal to meet my macros. Now I'm all packed up with meals early that have most of my carbs for the day. Should be more successful the rest of the week.


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 11, 2015)

Weigh-in: 200.2. Good workout last night, some pain, but it went well. Also 24 min. fasted cardio yesterday and Monday morning.

Shoulder warm up - 15 minutes

Incline Bench - bar, 115 x 12, 135 x 8, 155 x 6, 175 x 5, 195 x 4, 215 x 3, 235 x 4 (beat last week by 2 reps on last set)

Dick's Press in Smith - 95 x 15, 135 x 12, 155 x 10, 175 x 8

Unilateral Standing OH DB Press - 30 x 10 ea. side, 45 x 8, 55 x 6 for 2 sets

Wide Assisted Pull Ups - 80 x 8, 70 x 8, 60 x 7 x 2 sets


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 11, 2015)

Took a few quick pics after I got home from gym last night...


----------



## aton (Nov 11, 2015)

Well it looks like ur shoulders arms and abs have lost some more fat! Getting a bit more defined each time bubba.


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 12, 2015)

aton said:


> Well it looks like ur shoulders arms and abs have lost some more fat! Getting a bit more defined each time bubba.



Thanks in large part to your input!

24 min. fasted cardio this morning. DEL last night. Along with 200 Test C, 300 Mast E, 10iu Gh, 15mg of Albuterol, 25mg Aromasin, 20mg Cialis and.... well I think that's it, a lot of food. I am sore as shit this morning. Training is  catching up with my old ass. Sadly I love it......

Started with Abs this time

Hanging leg raises - 4 sets of 12

Speed Squats - 55% - bar, 135 x 10, 235 x 3 x 9 sets explosive, almost a jump squat sorta, I descend slowly, pause in the hole, explode up hard

Lying Leg Curls - 6 xl hershey bars x 15, 8 x 12, 9 x 10 x 2 sets

Unilateral DB SLDLs - 25 x 8, 35 x 8, 45 x 8, 55 x 8


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 15, 2015)

Play a little catch up here. Meant to post yesterday, never did. So Friday I did 24 min. fasted cardio in the morning, and DEU that night. Saturday nothing, but later today I'll do MEL. And pin 200 Test C, 300 Mast E. Got some Hellfire fat burner and injectable Winny on the way to add to the mix, should be interesting. I have never tried either one. My shoulders are to the point of being really inflamed, both of them, so I'm going to cut back on the overhead movements and just shoulder working sets in general for a couple weeks and see if they don't feel better. I have pretty bad arthritis in both shoulders.....

Friday:

Speed Bench - bar, 115 x 12, 160 x 3 x 9 sets explosive!

LTEs - 45 x 15, 65 x 15, 85 x 12, 105 x 12, 125 x 10 - same as last week

Standing OH Press - hurt like hell - 95 x 8, 115 x 8, 135 x 8 x 2 sets

Seated Unilateral Cable Rows - 4 sets, rep range 10-15


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 16, 2015)

24 min. fasted cardio this morning. Felt good. MEL went pretty well yesterday, sore as shit this morning. Got a little baby leap PR yesterday. With 45 right around the corner I'm happy to reach any little goal like a PR, especially while dieting. My main goal.. not being a fatass during the holidays, and look good enough to put up a new avatar pic, I've had the same one since 2013! That's lack of progress sad to say....or maybe not we'll see.

Deads - 135 x 8, 185, 225 x 6, 275, 315 x 4, 365 x 2, 405 x 1, 435 x 1(PR for me conv. style, felt better than the 405)

Unilateral Reverse Hypers - 50, 60, 70, 80 all x 12 reps each leg 

Hip Thrusts - 115 x 12, 165 x 12, 225 x 10, 285 x 10

Weighted Sit ups - 35 x 12, 45 x 12, 55 x 12, 65 x 12


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 18, 2015)

Weigh-in: 200.8. 24 min. fasted cardio yesterday morning, MEU last night. Will pin 200 Test C and 300 Mast E later today. 

Incline Bench - bar,115 x 10, 135 x 8, 165 x 6, 195 x 5, 225 x 3, 240 x 4

Dick's Press in the Smith - 95 x 15, 135 x 12, 165 x 10, 185 x 7

Wide Ass. Pull Ups - 80 x 8, 70 x 8, 60 x 8, 50 x 7

Seated DB Curls - 25 x 12, 35 x 8 x 2 sets


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 19, 2015)

24 min. fasted cardio this morning. DEL last night and that ends another 3 week wave. Start up some different exercises on the next training session.

Speed Squats 60% - bar, 135, 205 x 10, 255 x 3 x 9 sets explosive!

Lying Leg Curls - 6 x 15, 8 x 14, 9 x 12, 10 x 8

Unilateral DB SLDLs - 30, 40, 50, 60 x 8

Plate Loaded Power Crunch - 10 x 20, 35 x 20, 50 x 15, 60 x 12

15 min. Cardio post treadmill


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 22, 2015)

Getting caught up again. Let's see, Friday morning 24 min. fasted cardio. Friday night new wave of exercises and did DEU. Weighed in yesterday at 200.6. Today will be pin 200 Test C, 300 Mast E, and MEL this afternoon.

Friday

Speed Bench (50%, my bench has not went up at all so we are still at the same weight, I refuse to do more weight if I can't use perfect form) - bar x 20, 135 x 3 x 9 sets explosive!

DB Tricep Extensions on Incline Bench - 20s x 12, 35s x 8, 40s x 8, 7

DB Side Laterals - 15s, 20s x 12, 25s x 10, 9

Wide Pulldowns - 120 x 20, 150 x 16, 170 x 12, 190


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 23, 2015)

24 min. fasted cardio this morning. And I forgot to mention I did 15 min. cardio post workout on Friday. Did MEL yesterday afternoon. Good workout, I was useless once I got a shower and meal in me afterwards... comatose, totally worn out feeling, slept like a rock and did not want to get up this morning.

Sunday

Front Squats - bar x 10, 115 x 4, 135 x 4, 185 x 3, 225 x 3, 250 x 1, 275 x 1 (terrible rep, bar was slipping off shoulder), 275 x 1 much better rep this time

DB Split Squats - 25 x 12, 45 x 10, 55 x 10, 65 x 10 per leg

Glute Ham Raises - bw x 8 x 2 sets, 5 lbs. x 8 x 2 sets

Hanging Leg Raises - 4 sets of 12


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 26, 2015)

Weigh-in: 199.6. Been a few days. I took an extra day off the weights Tuesday, sore as shit everywhere, needed to back it down for a minute. So let's see, I did 24 min. fasted cardio Tuesday and Wednesday morning, and MEU last night. Pinned 200 Test C, 300 Mast E last night. 

Shoulder warm up work - 15 minutes

Paused Bench - bar, 115 x 12, 135 x 10, 185 x 3, 225 x 3, 240 x 3

Hypertrophy Bench 80% of final set of PB - 190 x 10 x 3 sets

V-Bar Pressdowns - 60, 80 x 15, 100 x 12, 110 x 11

Pendlay Rows - 115 x 10, 165 x 8, 215 x 6, 245 x 6

Wide Lat Pressdowns - 3 sets 12-20 rep ranges

15 min. Cardio post workout treadmill


----------



## crawfBigG (Nov 29, 2015)

Back to business from T-Day. I ate, drank, and was merry on Thanksgiving. Felt like shit the next day and somehow jacked up my back in my sleep..., so I did not hit the gym again until yesterday. Did some legs, pinned my first dose of injectable winny I won in the M & B contest, thanks PSL! Worked around the pain in my back and got a decent higher rep session in, and a little cardio. I plan on going in sometime today and doing some cardio too after finishing family responsiblities.... 3 of my 5 lower disks have issues so sometimes my back can be a thorn in my side, two herniated and one bulging. Started back on 50g carbs days also for a bit.

Leg Extensions - pyramid up - 20, 15, 15, 12

One Leg Leg Press - pyramid up - 20, 20, 20, 20

Superset Hip Abduction - pyramid up - 20, 20, 20 with Single leg Glute Bridges 10 each side

Superset Leg Press Calves - pyramid up - 30, 30, 24 with DB SLDLs 20, 30, 30 all x 8 reps each side

15 minutes treadmill post


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 2, 2015)

So damn it's been days since I posted. Last night was the first time with weights since Saturday but I did cardio everyday. 30 min. Sun. afternoon, 30 min. fasted Mon. and Tues. mornings, and 15 min. pow last night. Had an ultrasound done on my liver this morning, be happy to get the results of that, I hope I'm not having a baby..... Been hitting the PSL inj. winny 50mg ed now along with 400 Test C and 600 Mast E ew. Still just 2iu GH in the mornings but I think I'll pin 2iu ed instead of just M-F. I'm too poor to jump up. Aromasin 12.5mg ed, 300 mcg T4 ed. ECA eod, Clen 2 x 40mg eod. And I will hit the gym tonight for MEL but it will be an altered version for me, my low back is still feeling precarious.

Tues.

Shoulder Prehab Work - 15 minutes

Speed Bench - 135 x 3 x 9 sets explosive, I suck at bench, my shoulders are very painful pretty much every day and the right one the joint is very unstable, I hope it heals up better one of these days. I made and appt. with a MAT specialist, hoping some of that will help. I heard JM talk about it a lot and I'm going to give it a go. I can't develop properly with these muscle imbalances. I'll keep chugging away regardless because I love it, but I just want it to be better. That is how we all need to strive.... to always get better despite the odds. End rant....

JR Inc. DB Tri. Ext. - 4 sets used 25s, 30s, 35s, 40s x 15, 12, 10, 8

DB Side Laterals - 4 sets of 10-15

Wide Pulldowns - 4 sets of 10, I did a lot of stretching too throughout these sets just trying to loosen up my shoulders and lats

15 min. cardio post stairmaster


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 6, 2015)

Way behind as usual lately. Let's see....weigh-in Sat.: 200.2. 30 min. fasted cardio Friday morn., MEU that night followed by 15 min. cardio, DEL this afternoon followed by 20 min. cardio. Pinned 50mg Winny Friday and today, 200 Test C, 300 Mast E today. Dropping calories a tad more, keep grinding away.

Friday

Shoulder warm up work - 15 minutes

Paused Bench - bar, 95, 115 x 8, 135 x 6, 175 x 3, 205 x 3, 235 x 3, 255 x 3 (15lb. jump from last week, good but it took away from my hypertrophy sets, didn't get all my reps, I'll take the trade off tho)

Hypertrophy Bench 80% of final set of PB - 205 x 10, 9, 6

V-Bar Pressdowns - 4 sets of 8-15, pyramid up

Wide Assisted Pull Ups - 4 sets 6-10 reps

Nautilus Pullovers - 3 sets of 12-15, pyramid up

15 min. Cardio post workout treadmill


Today

Speed Squats 55% - bar, 135 x 10, 235 x 3 x 9 sets explosive!

Lying Leg Curls - 4 sets, 12, 11, 9, 8 reps

Unilateral DB SLDLs - 20, 40, 50, 60 x 8 ea. side

Landmines - 3 sets with 1 45 plate, 8 each side 

20 min. Cardio post treadmill


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 7, 2015)

Wake: 2:45am,
350mcgs T4,
2iu GH,
40 mg Clen,
1 Burn(TN Fat Burner cap),
cup of joe,
off to gym 35 min. fasted cardio stair mill.

Today is day off weights.

I'll hit another dose of clen and burn early afternoon and 50mg Winny tonight.


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 9, 2015)

Weigh-in: 200.0. 35 min. fasted cardio yesterday morning, 20 min. post workout, DEU last night. Still pinning 2iu GH ed, T4 300mcgs ed, 50mg Inj. Winny ED, 400 Test C, 600 Mast E ew, 25mg Aromasin ed, fat burners... switching off days between ECA stack and Clen, and taking some OTC fat burners from TN.

Shoulder Prehab Work - 15 minutes

Speed Bench - 145 x 3 x 9 sets explosive

JR Inc. DB Tri. Ext. - 4 sets used 20s, 30s, 35s, 35s x 15, 12, 10, 9

DB Side Laterals - 4 sets of 10-20 pyramid up to 30s

Wide Pulldowns - 4 sets of 10-15 nice and controlled

20 min. cardio post treadmill


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 10, 2015)

35 min. fasted cardio this morning. MEL last night. I went full bore despite my back feeling a little jacked up still, tired of waiting. Got a little PR, which is always good, especially while dieting.

Front Squats - bar x 12, 95 x 10, 135 x 8, 185 x 6, 225 x 4, 250 x 1, 270 x 1, 280 x 1 (was not an easy rep but I got it, PR for me on fronts)

Leg Extensions - 4 sets pyramid up, reps: 15, 15, 15, 14

Glute Ham Raises - 4 sets of 8 bw

Hanging Leg Raises - 3 sets of 12


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 12, 2015)

Weight: 199.6. 35 min. fasted cardio yesterday morning, 20 min. post workout last night, did some chest, tri, back work. Kinda pulling away from the power routine for a minute. Just felt like doing some dumbbells, so I did.

10 min. shoulder pre hab work

Flat DBs - 30s x 18, 45s x 12, 60s x 10, 75s x 10, 90s x 7

Incline DB Flyes - 25s x 12, 35s x 12, 45s x 10, 55s x 9

Superset Ass. Dips and Nautilus Pull Downs - 4 sets of each, rep ranges of 10-15

20 min. treadmill post

Had a really nice chest pump going thru the first two exercises, hell the whole workout really, could feel it during the dips too.


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 14, 2015)

35 min. fasted cardio this morning. Some legs last night, and post cardio. Pinned 300 Mast E, 300 Test C, 50mg Winny.

Hanging Leg Raises
4 sets of 12

Leg Press Calves
Pyramid up - 3 sets - 25, 40, 36

DB SLDLs
40s, 60s, 80s, 100s all sets x 10 reps

Anderson Squats
135 x 12, 185 x 6, 235 x 6, 265 x 6, 295 x 7

20 min. treadmill post


----------



## crawfBigG (Dec 21, 2015)

Haven't logged anything in some time. I had a hellavu week at work, things have been crazy. I hit all my cardio, missed one workout and a couple pins but that's it. Had a pretty good little workout yesterday. Pinned 200 Test C, 300 Mast E, 50mg Inj. Winny. 35 min. fasted cardio this morning step mill. My last weigh-in: 198.2.

Wide Ass. Pull Ups - 4 sets

Meadows Rows - 4 sets

DB Rear Delts - 4 sets

Back Extensions Weighted - 4 sets

20 min. cardio post treadmill


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 13, 2016)

Damn nearly a month since I posted in here! Yes I'm still past my prime but still giving it some hell...

Lumbered myself back to the gym last night. I am slowly getting back into the swing of things. Been a lot going on in my life outside of bodybuilding goals lately but I'm starting to get some motivation back thank God. Was supposed to be deadlifting but I have had a really sensitive sore spot in my low back for about 1.5 months now, I can't seem to shake it even with the time off I took. So I did bent rows light instead. Wife did deads. First time for her doing these in a while too so she kept in lighter too.

Wife - Deads
65 x 10, 85 x 8, 105 x 8, 125 x 5 x 3 sets

Bent Rows - hold and squeeze at top of rep, a nice long hold too which considering the weight i was using was needed to get anything out of it
65 x 15, 85 x 15, 105 x 12, 125 x 12, 145 x 10, 165 x 8

Dead Stop Deficit SLDLs
65 x 12, 115 x 10, 145 x 10, 165 x 10

Ass. Chins
3 sets - 90 x 15, 70 x 8, x 7

Seated Rows
120 x 15, 140 x 15, 150 x 15

Ball Crunches
3 sets of 20

Resumed pinning the rest of my Stanz I won from PSL at 50mg, and Medlab Test C - 300mg. Hopefully this is the start of me getting back to the gym on a regular basis.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 14, 2016)

2 days in a row... woo-hoo! Did some chest, shoulders, tris last night. Pinned another 50mg of Stanz also. Weighed in at 201.8 in the morning.

Wife's stats on the main lift
Bench Press - bar warm up, 55 x 10, 65 x 5, 75 x 5, 75 x 3

Me
Bench Press - bar warm up, 135 x 15, 175 x 10, 215 x 5 x 3 sets

Incline DBs - 55s x 12, 65s x 10, 70s x 8, 75s x 8

Cable Side Laterals - 3 sets - 12-15 reps each

Triceps Pressdowns - 3 sets - 12-20 reps each

Ass. Dips - 3 sets - 8-12 reps each


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 16, 2016)

Weighed in at 201.6 this morning. Calories at 2730 right now, trying to get back in the swing see where I'm at. Hit the gym last night for a while. Did 30 min. cardio after work on Thursday.

Squats 
Wife
bar x 10, 150 x 6, 150 x 6, 145 x 6, 135 x 8, 135 x 8, 135 x 8
Me
bar x 10, 135 x 10, 185 x 10, 225 x 10, 275 x 8, 325 x 6, 325 x 6

Pause Squats
Wife
95 x 6, 95 x 6, 95 x 6
Me
225 x 8, 250 x 7, 250 x 7

Nautilus Abs
3 sets of 20

Ass. Pull Ups
100 x 12, 80 x 11, 70 x 8

Standing DB Curls
3 sets of 8-12

Pinned 50mg Stanz, 100 Mast P, 200 Test C last night before gym.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 17, 2016)

Earlier this afternoon hit the gym with the wife.

Wife - Bench - bar x 12, 55 x 10, 65 x 6, 70 x 6 x 2 sets, 65 x 6

Wide Paused Bench - bar x 15, 115 x 10, 135 x 10, 165 x 8, 185 x 6, 210 x 6 x 2 sets

Seated DB Presses - 35s x 15, 50s x 10, 60s x 10, 70s x 10 - felt much stronger on these than last week

Incline DB Flyes - 30s x 12, 35s x 12, 40s x 12 x 2 sets

OH DB Tri Ext. on Incline Bench - 25s x 15, 30s x 12, 35s x 10, 35s x 8

Triceps Pushdowns Rvs. Straight-Bar - 3 sets - 9-15 reps, pyramid up

Pinned 50mg Stanz, and popped 30mg Anavar before workout


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 20, 2016)

Weigh-in: 201.6. So I guess the 2730 is working pretty good as my maintenance calorie point. I increased a bit above that yesterday. I think I'll move up to 3000 ed and switch to higher test and some eq and see how things go for a while. I have one or two doses of Stanz left, couple of shots of Mast left, then I'll switch it up. I didn't take anything over my couple of weeks hiatus. Last night I pinned 100 Mast P, 200 Test C, 50mg Stanz, 30mg Anavar. We did some legs last night.

Wife - Squats
bar x 12, 165 x 6, 165 x 6 (rep PR for her, she did them easily really), 145 x 6, 145 x 6, 145 x 6

Me - Front Squats
bar x 12, 135 x 10, 175 x 8, 205 x 6, 225 x 6, 225 x 6

Sumo Deads - really light cause my low back is still garbage
135 x 12, 225 x 8 x 3 sets

GHRs
bw x 10, bw + 5 x 7, bw + 10 x 7 x 2 sets

Leg Extensions
4 sets - rep ranges 12-20


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 21, 2016)

Pinned 75mg Stanz last night to finish off my vial, went in and did a little back and shoulders.

DB Side Laterals - 4 sets pyramid up, drop set on last set

DB Bent Laterals - 4 sets pyramid up

Ass. Pull Ups - 4 sets 8-12 reps each, finally starting to make a little headway on these, I hope the nerves on my right side are beginning to regenerate, any movement toward the positive is exciting with nerve damaged areas

Nautilus Seated Rows - 4 sets pyramid up 12-15 reps

Rvs. Grip Pulldowns - 3 sets 12-15 reps

Hanging Leg Raises - 4 sets 12-15 reps


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 27, 2016)

First workout in about a week last night. I fell off the wagon again, lol. Hopefully I'll stay on. Pinned nothing but will resume some pinning tonight. Did some delts, traps, tris. Weigh-in: 205.

DB Side Laterals - 3 sets of 12-15

DB Presses - 3 sets of 8-12

Cable Side Laterals - 3 sets of 12-15

Front Raises with Barbell - 2 sets of 12

DB Rear Delts - 3 sets of 12-15

Smith Shrugs - 4 sets of 12-20

Rope Pressdowns - 4 sets of 12-20

One Arm Extensions - 3 sets of 12-15

Close Grip Benches - 3 sets of 8-12

French Presses - 3 sets of 8-12

DB Kickbacks - 3 sets of 12-15


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 28, 2016)

2 days in a row... woo-hoo! Did some back and abs last night. Pinned 200 Test C, 100 Mast P, 100 Eq.

Abs Crunches - 3 sets of 20 reps

Rope Crunch - 3 sets of 20 reps

Nautilus Wide-Grip Pull-downs - 3 sets of 10 reps

One Arm Dumbbell Rows - 3 sets of 10 reps

Bent Over Barbell Rows - 4 sets of 10 reps

Dead-lifts - 3 sets of 12 reps

Close-Grip T-bar Row - 3 sets of 10 reps

Behind-the-Neck Pull-downs ? 3 sets of 10 reps

Seated Rows - 3 sets of 10 reps

Hyperextensions - 3 sets of 10 reps


----------



## crawfBigG (Jan 31, 2016)

Bout to head to the the gym, I missed entering Friday. I pinned 200 Test C, 100 Eq, 100 Mast P. Weigh in: 205.8.

Workout:

Chest
Chest Incline Barbell Press ? 5 sets of 10-12 reps
Flat Dumbbell Press ? 3 sets of 8-10 reps
Incline Dumbbell Flyes ? 3 sets of 10 reps
Cable Crossovers ? 3 sets of 12 reps
Decline Bench Press ? 3 sets of 8 reps

Biceps
Biceps Cable Straight Bar Curl ? 5 sets of 15 reps
Single Arm Dumbbell Curl ? 3 sets of 12 reps
Single Arm Preacher Curl ? 3 sets of 10 reps
Hammer Curl ? 2 sets of 12-15 reps

Abs
Hanging Leg Raise ? 3 sets of 12 reps
Leg Lifts ? 3 sets of 10 reps


----------



## crawfBigG (Feb 1, 2016)

Did quads yesterday afternoon, pinned 100 Test C, 200 Eq, 50 Tren A.

Leg Extensions ? 3 sets of 20 reps
Leg Press ? 1 wm. up set, then 4 sets of 12 reps
Squats ? 1 wm. up set, then 4 sets of 8-10 reps, 225 x 8, 275 x 8, 295 x 8, 295 x 8
Rvs. Lunges ? 3 sets of 8 steps per leg
Leg Extensions (heavy) ? 4 sets of 10 reps


----------



## crawfBigG (Feb 3, 2016)

Last night, Hams, Abs, Calves. Weigh-in: 207. No gearz yesterday other than 30mg Anavar pre workout.

*Hamstrings*
Hamstrings Lying Leg Curl - 6 sets of 12 reps
DB Romanian Deadlift - 3 sets of 10 reps
Single Leg Hamstring Curl - 3 sets of 12 reps
High on Platform Leg Press - 3 sets of 12 reps

*Calves*
Calves Standing Calf Raise - 4 sets of 10 reps
DB One Leg Calf Raise - 2 sets of 10 reps
Seated Calf Raise - 3 sets of 10 reps

*Abs*
Abs Crunches - 3 sets of 20 reps
Hanging Leg Raise - 3 sets of 12 reps
Leg Lifts - 3 sets of 10 reps


----------



## crawfBigG (Feb 22, 2016)

Climbed back on the horse yesterday. First workout in weeks. Pinned some gearz prior, 100 Test C, 50 Tren A, 100 Eq. Did some Legs. Weighing about 206.

Cable Kickbacks - 1 wm. up set, then 4 sets of 8-10 pause and squeeze at top

Leg press ? Feet low and close, toes pointed out. 1 wm. up set, then 4 sets of 10, last set was 5 pps

Kettle bell Squat - 4 sets of 10 - last set used 55lbs.

Smith Squat - 4 sets of 8 - last 2 sets were with 315

Band Good Mornings - 3 sets of 15

Felt good to train, hopefully I stay at it this time.


----------



## crawfBigG (Feb 24, 2016)

Did some chest and shoulders last night. Weighed in at 202.2 today. Pinned 250 Test C, 75 Tren A last night, 20mg Anavar pre workout.

Rear Delts - 4 sets of 20

Chest Machine Press - work up to 3 hard sets of 8, pause in hole, pause squeeze contracted position

Incline Press - work up to 3 hard sets of 8

Slight Incline DBs - 3 sets of 8

Delt Tri Sets

Front Laterals, Side Laterals, Face Pulls - back to back to back - 3 rounds of 10 reps on each


----------



## crawfBigG (Feb 25, 2016)

Back last night. 20mg Anavar pre workout, that's it for gearz yesterday..

Camber Bar underhand grip seated rows - 4 sets of 10 hold in contracted position

Supinated One arm Pulldowns - 4 sets of 10

DB Pullovers - 4 sets of 10

Deadlifts - work up to a fairly easy 3, then 15 singles with that weight (315) as fast as you can get them done

Ass. Pull Ups - 4 sets of 8


----------



## crawfBigG (Feb 29, 2016)

Got a couple more sessions in at the gym over the weekend. Weigh in this morning: 206.1. Did arms Sat. and legs Sun. Pinned a total of 150 Tren A, 300 Test C, and 200 Eq over the weekend, and 40mg Anavar.

Saturday-workout straight from JM's site:

SuperSet

Tricep pushdowns ? Use the single handles on these as shown in the video flexing hard at the bottom. Get your mind in your triceps! Do sets of 8 here too.
Supersetted with
EZ bar curls ? Do sets of 8 here once you find a weight that is a tough 8. Squeeze for 1 second at the top very hard!
Your arms should be really pumped after this combo.
Work Sets ? 8 (4 supersets)

SuperSet

Ez bar preacher curls ? Do sets of 8 here flexing as hard as you can. Try to bring the bar back as far as you can at the top while you squeeze.
Supersetted with
Decline lying extensions ? These are done on a decline bench as you saw in the video. I am really digging these, you just have to make sure your elbows and triceps are really pumped headed into them. Do sets of 10 here.
Work Sets ? 8 (4 supersets)

SuperSet

Hammer curls ? Do sets of 8 here.
Supersetted with
Lying dumbell extensions ? After you get your 8 reps on the hammers, simply lay back on the bench and go to failure on lying extensions.
Work Sets ? 6 (3 supersets)

Sunday

Seated leg curl ? We did 5 sets of 10 with the only rest time the time that it takes for your partner to go.
Total Work Sets ? 5
Goal ? Activate and pump

Leg press ? Total Work Sets ? 4 sets of 12
Goal ? Supramax pump

One legged press ? Total Work Sets ? 4 sets of 12
Goal ? Work muscle from stretched position

Smith squats ? I did 1 feeder set with 135 lbs for 8 and then did 3 sets of 20 with 185.
Total Work Sets ? 3
Goal ? Supramax pump

Smith stiff legged deads ? Ok now I did 135 again for a 6 rep feeder set and then did 3 sets of 10 with 225 here too on the same machine.
Total Work Sets ? 3
Goal ? Supramax pump

SuperSet

Glute machine ? Adduction, sets of 12
Supersetted with
Leg Press calf raises ? On these I did sets of 12 with a 5 second stretch after the completion of the last rep on every set.
Work Sets ? 8 (4 supersets)


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 2, 2016)

Chest - 15 sets / Shoulders ? 9 sets last night. Weigh-in: 205

Machine press - On these I want you to work your way down the stack doing sets of 10. The only rep you lockout and hold/flex is the last rep on each set. Keep going until you can?t get 10 reps. Don?t take huge jumps in weight. I want 3 of the sets to be pretty intense. Only the last one should be true failure. 3 total work sets

Incline smith press - Set the incline to a pretty low angle. On these you are going to do continuous tension, so no locking out, and as always don?t touch your chest on inclines. Drive the bar up hard. Do sets of 8 until you get to a top end weight you can barely do 8 with. On that set, I want you to do 2 drops. Shoot for 8, drop the weight and do 8, and then one more drop to failure. We will count the last 3 sets as working sets. 3 total work sets

Flat dumbell press - On these we are going to continue with continuous tension. Do not lock these out. Shoot for 12 reps though. Really drive blood in there. So pick a weight and do 3 sets of 15 with it. 3 total work sets

One arm peck dec flyes - Do 4 reps on one side, then 4 on the other, repeat both sides, and then repeat both sides and do 2 on each side. It sounds complicated but it?s just 10 reps per side total, think 4 with your left, 4 with your right, 4 with your left, 4 with your right, 2 with your left, 2 with your right. I have video so you can see what I mean.
Supersetted with
Stretch pushups ? Go to failure! Go ALL OUT.
Do 3 supersets for 6 total work sets.

Dumbell side laterals - Just basic side laterals taken up to eye level. Work pretty quickly on these though. Let your partner do their set, then bam right back at it. Do 4 sets of 10. 4 total work sets.

Reverse peck dec/machine rear delts - Let?s crush rear delts. Do 4 sets of 30. Your rear delts will be completely numb?on fire. 4 total work sets.

Spidercrawls - I want you to summon every ounce of strength left in your delts and go up and down wall for 75 seconds ok. 75 seconds is the goal. Do it. 1 total work set.

Another MDD workout. Pinned 200 Test C, 50 TrenA, 100 Eq. Started some Proviron at 50mg ed. Wow I have made it more than a week with regular training consistency, I'm on a roll....


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 9, 2016)

Three workouts in the books since I last posted. Weight: 209. 

Back and Biceps - Friday

Supinated pulldowns ? Do 2 -3 warm up sets then do 3 hard sets of 8. On your 4th set you are going to do a drop set as shown in the video. Do 6 to 8 and then drop, and drop 2 more times, until you get to your last weight where you do nice full range of motion reps squeezing and stretching as hard as you can. 4 total work sets.

Meadows rows ? Here you are going to do 4 grinders. Do 4 hard sets of 8 reps. 4 total work sets.

Dumbell pullover ? Do 4 sets of 10 here laying on bench not across it per our usual form. 4 total work sets.

Deadlifts - Work up to a weight that is a hard 5, then do 8 singles with that weight as fast as you can get them done. I used 335.

Seated incline hammer curls ? 4 total work sets.

Cable curls ? 3 sets of 12 here

superset with:

Ez bar reverse curls ? 3 sets of 10

Legs - Sunday

Lying leg curls ? Do 4 to 5 warm up sets then you are going to do each set this way. Do 8 good solid perfect reps, maybe leave 2 reps in the tank, and then really lay as flat as you can on the bench to fully stretch hams, and just so 8 small partials out of the bottom. It is very important to not jerk the weight out of the bottom on the partials, bring it up slow to prevent injury. After 4 sets of this your hams will be on fire. 4 total work sets.

Glute Bridges - 3 sets of 12 each side

Anderson Barbell squats ? Do 8 till you can't get 8, my last set was 295

Leg press ? On these you shouldn?t need to do too many sets to get to your top weight. Your legs are plenty warmed up. Just do a few low rep feeder sets, to get to a weight that will be a tough 10. Once there do 2 sets of 10. Now on your third set you are going to do a drop set. I want three drops. Each time try to get 10 again. When you get to your last 10 reps, do rest-pauses on these. Hold the weight at the bottom for a second, and then drive it up. 3 total work sets.

Intra-set stretching ? After your drop set, get a hard 30 second stretch on each quad.

Hack squats ? Do 2 sets of 10, and then on a third set, again do a drop set like you did on the leg press. Do sets of 8 here. Do three drops, and rest-pause the last 8. Also, and this is quite challenging, try to keep your knees bent isotension style as your partners are dropping the weight. This will absolutely destroy you. Game over. 3 total work sets.

Intra-set stretching ? After your drop set, get a hard 30 second stretch on each quad.

Chest Shoulders - last night

Machine press ? The technique I want you to use is very specialized on these this week. You start the press slow and then as you perform the rep you accelerate the force of your push by flexing your pecs. So you flex your pecs to push the weight. This will require you to use less weight but it will crush your pecs once you get the hang of it. It takes practice. See the video below for form. Do 3 hard sets of 10. 3 total work sets.

Bench press ? These you are going to use a special technique on as well. You are going to lower the weight to 3 inches above chest and hold for a 2 count and then lower and drive up. See the video below for form demonstration. Do 3 sets of 10 with a weight you can control perfectly like Ken does in the video. Your pecs will be on fire. 3 total work sets.

Incline barbell press ? These are just standard incline barbell presses. Lower the weight to 2-3 inches off chest and the drive back up to ? lockout. Do a few sets to find the right weight, and then do 3 sets of 6 with it. None of your reps should be sloppy but it should be hard to get the 6th rep. 3 total work sets.

Machine flyes ? Use a good full range of motion on these. Get a good stretch at the bottom, and then bring hands together and flex pecs. Do 3 sets of 12 and on the last set tack on 10 partials out of the stretched position. 3 total work sets.

Dumbell side laterals ? I want you to do 3 sets of 15 simply as warm up here.

Cable Rear Delts - 3 sets of 12

Upright Rows in the Smith - 3 sets of 12

Been pinning 50 TrenA, 100 Eq, 200 Test C before every workout, and 20mg anavar.


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 14, 2016)

Got back in the gym last night after another short hiatus, I can't keep shit on track at all this year so far. No excuses I just suck. Anyway 50 TrenA, 100 Eq, 200 Test C and 20mg anavar before workout. I weighed 218 this morning!!!! Fatass.....

6 minutes on bike warming up my knee was feeling really tight

about 15 minutes of abs

Close Grip Pulldowns - 5 sets

Deads - 135 x 6, 225 x 8, 275 x 6, 325 x 5, 345 x 1 x 5 sets

One Arm Rows - 3 sets of 10

Ass. Pull Ups - 3 sets of 8

Superset Nautilus Pullover and Back Extensions - 3 sets of each

Really good workout actually. Just gotta keep getting my ass in there.

Oh yeah and my wife did like rack pulls in the smith while I did deads, she got 185 x 8, pretty damn good!


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 21, 2016)

I still have not been keeping to any steady workout rotation lately but I have been in a couple times since last post. One day I did arms, calves, abs, and a little cardio. Yesterday I had a pretty good leg workout. Worked up to 365 on squats and they were my 3rd exercise of the session, got really good reps. My wife got 175 for 5 which was a PR for her. I'm weighing about 206. Pinning has stayed the same as described in recent previous posts.


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 13, 2016)

Well I might as well settle in. I have been training 3 days a week of late, no cardio whatsoever. I have returned to school to try and obtain a higher degree which in turn should equal a better paying job. Working full-time and school full-time cuts into your day pretty good. To my surprise cutting back on the time spent in the gym has done me some good I think. I'm not in as much pain and slowly but surely my strength is increasing. At 45 yrs. old I'll take strength increase however it comes. So I guess occasionally get lazy and stop cardio and stop training so much and make gainz, lolz. The body is so good at balancing out whatever you throw at it and returning to homeostasis. It is hard to judge how you should approach training and diet sometimes. Well at least for me it is. Only in the last couple of years have I tried to test out different tactics to find out what works best for me. I have definitely found some beneficial things for me but I have a ways to go for sure, I may never fully find out but that's fine, it's fun experimenting.

My wife has continued to go to the gym with me, I am very proud of her. She has never been this dedicated and it inspires me to keep going. So we did some back last night. Got to the gym kinda late and we had about and hour and 15 minutes to train.

Nautilus Pull Down - 4 sets, pyramid up, reps: 20, 15, 12, 12

Conv. Deadlifts 
Me: 135 x 10, 225 x 8, 275 x 6, 315 x 4, 365 x 2, 405 x 1, 435 x 1
Wife(She did hers in the Smith Machine, we stack up about 4 plates and she stands on that, it is basically like a rack pull): her high end set was 195 for 2, a PR for her which she continues to conquer new PRs on a regular basis

Pendlay Rows - 135 x 12, 185 x 8, 225 x 7 x 3 sets

Rvs. Grip Pulldowns - 4 sets, pyramid up, reps: 15, 12, 12, 12

So for gear I have just been doing 2 pins a week of 300 Test E (private source), 100 NPP (Medlab/Monster), 50 mg Proviron ed (Medlab/Monster), .5 Adex e3d (Evolution Peptides), 2 iu GH ed, currently switching off vials between Angtropin and Medlab/Monster grey tops. Weighing about 208, fat.


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 23, 2016)

Finally got back in the gym last night. Did an all machine back workout and just 20 minutes on the treadmill. Felt good.

One Arm Shrugs Smith Machine: 3 x 15-20

Meadows Rows: 3 x 8-12

Ass. Pull Ups: 3 x 8-10

Nautilus Seated Row: 3 x 10-15

Weighted Back Extensions: 3 x 12-15

I'm dropping down to about 100mg Test ew for a few weeks, gotta get some bloodwork done, physical, etc. for insurance, yearly thing now.


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 24, 2016)

Did some arms, calves, abs, cardio today. Nothing too hard, neck still letting me know it's there.

Leg Press Calves - 4 sets, reps: 25, 25, 24, 20

Weighted Crunches - 4 sets, reps: 25, 25, 25, 22

Ass. Dip Machine Pressdowns - 3 sets of 10-20 reps

Lying DB Extensions - 3 sets of 8-12 reps

Camber Bar Pressdowns - 3 sets of 12-20 reps

Nautilus Bicep - 3 sets of 15-25 reps

Seated DB Curls - 3 sets of 9-12 reps

EZ Curl Cable Curls - 3 sets of 10-15 reps

20 min. treadmill, actually did HIIT for most of it running one minute, walk one minute 3.0 rotations.

Gears today: 2iu GH


----------



## crawfBigG (Apr 30, 2016)

Seems like I say this almost every time now but.... finally got back in the gym last night. Did some legs, took it easy so as not to re-strain my neck that is just now starting to get close to normal. Still keeping dosing low, appt. set with Doc for physical and bloods, pinned 150 Sust, 50 NPP Thursday.

Pull Down Abs - 2 sets of 15

Low Box Squats, wife did regular Squats
Me: bar x 12, 135 x 10 x 2 sets, 185 x 10, 225 x 8, 265 x 8
Wife: bar x 12, 95 x 10, 115 x 8, 135 x 8, 155 x 8, 175 x 6

Superset Leg Extensions and Leg Press - 3 sets 15-25 reps on all

Seated Leg Curls - 3 sets of 12-20 reps

Single Leg SLDLs - 1 good set

20 min. cardio treadmill


----------



## crawfBigG (May 2, 2016)

Two workouts in 3 days... amazing. Did Shoulders/Chest yesterday afternoon. Gears: 250iu HCG, femara 1.25mg, 20mg Nolva.

Rehab Warm ups - 10 minutes

Seated Smith Overhead Press - 95 x 15, 115 x 12, 135 x 12, 165 x 12, 185 x 10

Incline Press - 115 x 12, 135 x 12, 165 x 10, 185 x 8

Flat DBs - 50s x 12, 65s x 12 x 2 sets

Superset Face Pulls and Cable Side Laterals - 3 sets of 12-15 reps each set

20 min. Cardio treadmill


----------



## crawfBigG (May 7, 2016)

Got in the gym Thursday, did some back. My last pin was Monday, I see the doc on this coming Monday, I hope they take my blood then. I have to do a physical, biometric screening, etc. Hope to get back to training regularly soon. Going to order a few supplies soon, waiting on my bitcoins to come thru.

Assisted Pull-ups - 4 sets - 10, 10, 8, 7

Smith Deadlifts - 135 x 10, 185 x 10, 225 x 8, 275 x 6, 315 x 8
wife - 95 x 15, 115 x 12, 135 x 8, 155 x 8, 175 x 8, 95 x 15

One Arm DB rows - 60 x 10, 75 x 10, 90 x 10

Wide Lat Pressdowns - 4 sets of 12

20 min. Cardio treadmill


----------



## crawfBigG (May 11, 2016)

Got in some arms, calves, abs last night. Gave my blood for testing Tuesday morning, omg I registered 1500 on total test and my last pin was 150 Sust. 8 days prior!!!! My doc will be on my case again. I was really surprised. Props to private source for awesome test, holy shit! I pinned 450 Sust., 100 NPP last night, .5 Adex, 20 mg Cialis, 2 iu GH, 25mg Provi also throughout day.

Power Crunch - 4 sets, 15-20 reps

Hanging Leg Raises - 2 sets of 10

Smith Standing Calves - 4 sets, 12-20 reps

Superset DB Curls and Overhead DB Extensions - 3 sets of each, 15-20 reps each

Dick's Press in Smith - 3 sets, 12-20 reps

Standing EZ Bar Cable Curls - 3 sets, 10-15 reps

Superset Cable Concentration Curls and V-Bar Pressdowns - 3 sets of each, 10-15 reps each

20 min. Cardio treadmill


----------



## crawfBigG (May 12, 2016)

Hit the gym again last night. Did some legs. Took it easy, trying to ease back into 4 days a week.

Leg Extensions - 4 sets, 15-20 reps

Leg Press - 4 sets, 20 reps each

DB SLDLs - 4 sets, 45s x 10, 65s x 10, 75s x 10, 85s x 10

Lying Leg Curls - 4 sets, 10-15 reps

That's all folks....


----------



## crawfBigG (May 14, 2016)

Got in a chest/shoulders session last night. Pinned 300 Sust. and 100 NPP prior to training.

Bench Press - bar x 20, 95 x 15 135 x 12, 175 x 10, 195 x 8, 225 x 5 (disappointing, lol)

Incline Bench Press - 115 x 10, 145 x 10, 175 x 10, 195 x 7

Standing OH Press - bar x 15, 95 x 10, 115 x 8, 135 x 6 x 2 sets

Side DB Laterals - 15s x 15, 20s x 15, 25s x 12, 25s x 12

20 min. Cardio treadmill


----------



## crawfBigG (May 16, 2016)

Hit the gym again yesterday. Finally got 4 days/week in for the first time in quite some time. Have had my motivation back lately and it feels good. No pins yesterday other than 2iu GH. My wife hit yet another PR yesterday, she continues to amaze and motivate me.

Nautilus Pull Down - 4 sets of 12-20 reps

Smith Rack Pulls mid-shin - me: 135 x 15, 225 x 12, 275 x 8, 315 x 6, 365 x 5, 405 x 5
wife: 95 x 12, 115 x 10, 135 x 10, 185 x 8, 205 x 5, 225 x 1 (her last two sets were PRs, I should've videoed it, damn)

Chest Supported Cable Rows - 4 sets of 12-20 reps

Nautilus Seated Rows - 4 sets of 12-20 reps

20 min. Cardio treadmill


----------



## crawfBigG (May 18, 2016)

Arms, Calves yesterday. No more pins for 3 weeks, more bloodwork to do. Will still do some Anti-E, HCG, GH. Also had some LGD tabs from ********** Labs leftover, Ima take those too.

V_Bar Pressdowns - 4 sets, 12-25 reps

Smith Close Grips - 115 x 20, 155 x 15, 185 x 12, 205 x 10

DB Kickbacks - 3 sets, 10-15 reps

Preacher Curls - 3 sets, 10-20 reps

DB Curls - 4 sets, 10-15 reps

Nautilus Biceps - 4 sets, 10-15 reps

Leg Press Calves - 4 sets, 15-30 reps


----------



## crawfBigG (May 19, 2016)

Legs last night....

Leg Extensions - 4 sets, 15-25 reps

Anderson Squats - 135 - 10, 185 x 10, 225 x 8, 275 x 6, 315 x 4, 350 x 4

Glute Ham Raises - 3 sets of 10

DB SLDLs - 60s x 12, 80s x 8 x 3 sets


----------



## crawfBigG (May 25, 2016)

Getting behind on logging again, better than missing workouts... So 3 sessions since last post. I'm not listing everything we did, just body parts. No gearz since the 13th except GH 2iu ed, HCG twice ew, Adex .5 e3d. Most recent weigh-in: 206.2.

Friday - Chest, Shoulders, Cardio

Sunday - Back, Cardio

Last night - Arms, Calves, Abs, Cardio

Will try to do better updates soon, so f'n busy lately.


----------



## crawfBigG (May 29, 2016)

Behind again! School and work combo is kicking my ass! Let's see..... Friday we did legs, and today we did shoulders and triceps and cardio. Weighed in at 204.6 last couple days. 8 more days of no gear then I'll be back on the train. I hope my numbers look better. My hematocrit and hemoglobin were a bit higher than I like, I'm pretty sure they'll be down after this break and it should be time for me to donate again soon too so that will have some impact too as it always does. Hopefully I'll do better logging soon. The current class I'm in is rough and taking a lot of my time along with working overtime at my job.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 1, 2016)

We got in some back last night. Decent workout. Pinned HCG and HGH pre-workout. 5 days till I get to pin some test! I'm going to go test and deca I think, can't wait.

One Arm DB Rows - 4 sets of 10, 45, 65, 85, 100

Smith Rack Pulls mid shin - 135 x 10, 225 x 8, 275 x 6, 315 x 5, 365 x 3, 405 x 3

wife: 95 x 10, 115 x 10, 135 x 8, 165 x 8, 185 x 5, 205 x 5, 225 x 1

Seated Row Nautilus - 3 sets of 12-15

Wide Pulldowns - 3 sets of 12-15

Weighted Sit Ups - 3 sets of 15-20

Rope Crunches - 3 sets of 20


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 6, 2016)

My last day of being clean fellas, back to the dark side after doing some testing today. I'll be getting my testosterone checked this morning, then this afternoon I'm testing some GH. We hit some legs yesterday, not too bad but my right knee was feeling shitty so I pulled up short on squats so as not to tempt the injury Gods.

Squats - 135 x 14, 185 x 11, 225 x 9, 275 x 7, 315 x 4 the 3rd and 4th rep felt something funny in my knee so I racked it and moved on
wife- 95 x 10, 115 x 10, 135 x 8, 155 x 6, 155 x 6

Leg Press - 4 sets, 20 reps each

Seated Leg Curls - 3 sets, 12-15 reps each

Hamstring Curls with Ball - 3 sets, 12 reps each

Standing Calves - 3 sets, 20 reps each

Leg Press Calves - 3 sets, 50,40,40 reps

I'm just now starting to feel the no gear settling in, glad i get to pin tonight, should be interesting to see where my T levels are.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 8, 2016)

Well they did not check my testosterone, only blood counts, damn it I wanted to see what is was after 3.5 weeks of no gear. Anyway my counts all came down into normal range except RBCs so I think the doc will let me go until next time. I always see the results before the doc with the charting system my office uses so I'll have to wait to hear from them to be sure. I pinned a bunch of stuff the last couple days though so if I have to test again they will be waiting at least a couple weeks, I think I'm good though. I pinned 250 PSL Test E and 125 PSL Deca Monday evening, then not satisfied yet I pinned 300 Sust. (private source), and 100 NPP last night, lol. I want my sex drive back pronto. I think the Sust will help with that quicker than Test E. Moving forward I plan on just doing 500 Test E and 250 Deca ew, then bump up to 750 Test E and 500 Deca at some point soon. We did some Chest and Tris last night, and a little cardio.

Incline DBs - 25s x 20, 45s x 15, 60s x 12, 75s x 10, 90s x 7.5, wife helped on 8th rep

Chest Dips - 4 sets

V-Bar Pressdowns - 3 sets

OH DB Extensions - 3 sets

20 min. Treadmill

I haven't mentioned this yet but we are going on a cruise to Cozumel in late August so I'll be trying to look better by then. I have also stopped eating meat, just giving it a try, leaning out without meat should be an adventure, I have never tried it before so this should be fun. My protein sources have just been Whey Powder, Eggs, Nuts, Beans, Yogurt, and some meatless crumbles made from mostly soy. I have been on this about 8-9 days now.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 10, 2016)

Wednesday night we did some back, abs. My hernia decided to pop out big time at the end of the workout, couldn't get in back in until hours later. Gonna have to get that bad boy fixed at some point. Haven't pinned anything else yet. My weight is dropping since no meat in diet. I weighed 202.4 this morning, down about 6 lbs.

Smith Rack Pulls (mid-shin) - 135 x 12, 225 x 10, 275 x 8, 315 x 5, 365 x 4, 405 x 3, 440 x 2

One Arm DB Rows - 4 sets, 60, 80, 100, 120

Seated Row Nautilus - 3 sets of 12-15

Wide Pulldowns - 3 sets of 12-15

Power Crunch Machine - 3 sets of 25

Rope Crunches - 3 sets of 20


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 11, 2016)

Shoulders, Biceps, Cardio last night.

Seated OH Press - 95 x 20, 115 x 15, 135 x 8, 155 x 8, 175 x 8, 190 x 6

Side Laterals DBs - 4 sets of 12-20

DB Curls - 3 sets of 12-20

Cable Curls - 3 sets of 12-20

20 min. Cardio Treadmill


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 13, 2016)

Trying to get back in the swing of things. It is amazing how quickly my strength disappears. I was at a point of doing 315 for 12-13 reps on the squat which I know isn't shit but for me it is a PR. The last two weeks on squats I can't even get 8 reps! I thought for sure I was getting 8 yesterday, got to rep 5 and was like holy cow, I'll be lucky to get another one, and barely did. Keep training, eating, sleeping and pinning, we'll get there I suppose. Pinned 250 Test E, 150 Deca yesterday pre gym. Got some DMZ3 on the way, should give a boost to strength, I'm just going to use pre-workout only like Jordan Peters does with Superdrol.

Squats - bar x 15, 135 x 12, 185 x 10, 225 x 8, 275 x 6, 315 x 6 barely....

Leg Extensions - 4 sets of 12-20 reps

DB SLDLs - 60s x 10, 80s x 10, 110s x 8, 110s x 8

Ball Hammy Curls - 4 sets of 12

Seated Calf - 3 sets of 15-25 reps

Leg Press Calf - 3 sets of 20-30 reps


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 15, 2016)

Chest, Tris last night. Pretty good workout, kept a very fast pace.

Decline DBs - 25s x 20, 45s x 15, 60s x 12, 75s x 10, 90s x 7.5 (wife help on 8th rep)

Incline Smith - 135 x 12, 175 x 10, 205 x 10, 225 x 9

Flat Flyes - 25s x 12, 35s x 12, 45s x 10

Dicks Press in Smith - 115 x 20, 135 x 15, 155 x 12, 175 x 7

Pressdowns - 3 sets of 12-20 reps

20 min. Cardio


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 17, 2016)

Did some back Wednesday night, Shoulders, Biceps, Cardio tonight. Wednesday I pinned 250 Test E, 150 Deca.

Smith Rack Pulls (mid-shin) - 135 x 12, 225 x 10, 275 x 8, 315 x 5, 365 x 4, 405 x 3, 455 x 2

One Arm DB Rows - 4 sets, 60, 80, 100, 120

Seated Rows - 3 sets of 12-15

Wide Pulldowns - 3 sets of 12-15

Planks - 3 sets 1min. each

Side Planks - 3 sets 30sec. each side


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 18, 2016)

Made it to the gym Friday night, shoulders, biceps, cardio.

Seated OH Press - 95 x 12, 115 x 10, 135 x 8, 155 x 8, 175 x 7, 190 x 7

Upright Rows - 4 sets, pyramid up, drop set on last set

Lying Cable Curls - 4 sets of 12-20

DB Preacher Curls - 3 sets

20 min. Cardio


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 22, 2016)

So we missed the gym last night, we chose marathon sex instead, lol..... I'll count that as cardio. Supposed to be chest and tris, we should make it tonight. The last workout completed was legs on Sunday. Pinned Sunday also with 250 Test E, 150 Deca, and I popped a SDMZ 3 pre workout.

Squats - 135 x 10, 185 x 8, 225 x 8, 275 x 6, 315 x 8 felt better, the strength is coming back some now

Vertical Leg Press in Smith - 4 sets of 15-25 reps

DB SLDLs - 4 sets - 60s, 80s, 100s, 110s x 8

Ball Leg Curls - 4 sets, 15 reps ea.

Standing Calf - 3 sets, 20 reps ea.

Shit Squats - 3 sets, 20 reps ea.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 27, 2016)

Got back in the gym Friday and Sunday. We had some issues with our dog this week, kinda thru everything off so we missed a couple sessions. He is good now, TG. Friday was Chest and Tris, I was weak as fuck and in a lot of pain. I've got to get back on my shoulder rehab work I used to do religiously, and the no meat experiment is over. I went about 6 weeks and everything seemed ok at first but in the past 2 weeks my muscles feel softer, I am losing strength, recovery is lacking and well I'm done with it. Meat went back in right after that crappy painful workout on Friday. Sunday we did some back. I pinned 250 Test E and 150 Deca on Friday, SDMZ3 one cap prior to each training session. I'm not going to go thru all the exercises we did but just know it sucked ass! I tried hard but the strength and endurance was just not there. Sunday was better than Friday however.


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 29, 2016)

Started lower carbs Monday, gonna do M,T - low to no, W - carbs around training, T,F - low to no, S,S - high day and carbs around training. Got that trip coming up in late August, got to lose some of the fats. Training was better last night, shoulders, biceps, cardio, legs tonight. Pinned 250 Test E and 150 Deca last night, SDMZ3 one cap prewo.

DB Shoulder Presses - 4 sets, final set was 75s x 13 reps

High Pulls Smith - 4 sets, pyramid up

DB Curls - 4 sets, pyramid up

Nautilus Bicep - 3 sets, pyramid up

20 min. treadmill


----------



## crawfBigG (Jun 30, 2016)

206.6 this morning. Had carbs before and after training yesterday and it was not that great to tell u the truth. Had oats and protein powder about 1.5 hours pre training and I thought I was going to throw up throughout the workout. I thought I would soak it right up but it seemed to just linger in my stomach for hours? Did manage to get in a pretty good leg workout anyway, I am sore already this morning. Still not back to the strength I had going there for a while but it is improved from where I started back. Just keep at it.

Squats - 135 x 8, 185 x 8, 225 x 6, 275 x 5, 315 x 4, 345 x 2, 365 x 2 drop 315 x 4, I wanted to get more on the drop set but it just wasn't there, prob should have dropped to 275, will do this next time

Leg Extensions - 4 sets, pyramid up

Ball Leg Curls - 3 sets of 15

One Leg DB SLDLs - 3 sets 8 reps each leg, wobbly as shit doing these...

Seated Calf - 3 sets of 15-20

Leg Press Calf - 3 sets of till it hurt...


----------



## crawfBigG (Jul 3, 2016)

Well did not make it to the gym Friday night, or Saturday, and not today either. I was taking a dump Saturday morning first thing, went to stand up and my back totally locked up and put me straight on the floor. I hadn't slept much for a couple days, cramming hours of homework and regular work in so I could enjoy this weekend and well.... it didn't go as planned. So it's rest and heal. Hope u guys have a great holiday weekend, be back soon!


----------



## crawfBigG (Jul 11, 2016)

Made it back to the gym yesterday after a week of recovery from my shitting injury, lol... back still feels a bit off but it's much better. Felt good to get back. Weighed in this morning at 201.1. Pinned 250 Test E, 125 Deca on Saturday, first pin in a week. If I'm hurt I don't pin gear, it feels useless. Although I did stay on my 2iu GH ed for healing. Also popped one SuperDMZ3 pre workout. Diet has been pretty low carb with one cheat meal a week. Nothing overboard, just one meal of something I want that has some carbs and a dessert. Been listening to Louie Simmons podcasts over the past week so I jumped back in on a conjugate type of template. I am in no way a powerlifter but I like the set-up and splits of most of the powerlifting routines, works well with my schedule.

Low Box Squats (work up to 3RM, which I held back a tad on this so I didn't re-injure my back on the first workout) - bar x 12, 135 x 8, 185 x 6, 225 x 5, 275 x 3, 315 x 3, 345 x 3, 275 x 8

DB SLDLs - 70s, 80s, 90s, 100s x 8 reps

Incline Sit Ups (felt these in my back more than anything I did so I kept it real light) - 4 sets of 15

Cable Kickbacks (one of the closest things I can do in my gym that resembles reverse hypers) - 3 sets of 15 each leg


----------



## crawfBigG (Jul 14, 2016)

Got a couple in over the last two days. Pinned 250 Test E, 125 Deca on Tuesday. Back still coming along, still letting me know it's there.

Tuesday

Close Grip Bench - bar, 115 x 10, 135 x 8, 165 x 5, 185 x 3, 205 x 3, 225 x 3

T-Bar Rows - 4 x 8

Rear Delts with DBs - 4 sets of 12

Lying DB Extensions - 4 sets of 12

15 min. treadmill

Wednesday

Speed Squats 45% - 8 sets of 2 with 185

Speed Sumo Deads 65% - 6 sets of 1 with 285

DB SLDLs - 4 sets of 8

Incline Sit ups - 4 x 15

Cable Kickbacks  - 3 x 15 each leg


----------



## crawfBigG (Jul 18, 2016)

Hit the gym over the weekend. Back still coming along, feeling closer to normal each day now. Pinned 250 Test E, 125 Deca on Saturday.

Friday

Speed Bench - 45% - 9 sets of 3 with 120

T_Bar Rows - 4 x 8

Lying DB Extensions - 4 x 12

DB Shrugs - 3 x 15

20 min treadmill

Sunday

Rack Pull, mid shin - 135 x 6 x 2 sets, 225 x 5, 275 x 3, 315 x 3, 365 x 3, 405 x 3

Glute Ham Raises - 4 x 8

Planks - 4 x 1 min. each

Band Good Mornings - 3 x 20


----------



## crawfBigG (Jul 20, 2016)

Hit the gym last night. Back still coming along, also some trap and neck pain yesterday, lol. Over 40 training is the bomb! Pinned 250 Test E, 125 Deca last night also.


DB Floor Press - 30s x 8, 50s x 6, 70s x 6, 80s x 6, 90s x 5, 100s x 4

One Arm Rows - 4 x 8

Rope Press downs - 4 x 12

Nautilus Shrugs - 4 x 12

20 min treadmill


----------



## crawfBigG (Jul 21, 2016)

Blowed up another workout last night.

Speed Low Box Squat - 8 sets of 2 at 50%

Speed Deeds - 6 sets of 1 at 70%, did 4 sumo, 2 conv

Cable Pullthroughs - 4 sets of 12

Russian Twists - 4 sets of 12 each side


----------



## crawfBigG (Jul 25, 2016)

Hit the gym Friday and Sunday, back still in recovery, neck, trap debacle painful as hell still, made working out yesterday damn near unbearable but I did it anyway.... Pinned 250 Test E, 125 Deca Sunday morning.

Friday

Speed Bench - 50% - 9 sets of 3 with 135

One Arm Rows - 4 x 8

Rope Pressdowns - 4 x 12

Nautilus Shrugs - 3 x 15

20 min treadmill

Sunday

Good Mornings - 95 x 8 x 2 sets, 135 x 6 x 2sets, 155 x 6, 175 x 5, 195 x 4, 205 x 3

Glute Ham Raises - 4 x 8

Weighted Sit Ups - 4 x 15

Ball Rvs. Hypers - 4 x 12


----------



## crawfBigG (Jul 28, 2016)

Couple workouts since last post but this will be the last for quite some time, I have to get set up to do hernia surgery today. My hernia got trapped, strangulated outside my belly button last night and I couldn't get it back in, which I have always been able to do in the past. Well I ended up in the ER cause it was hurting really bad, I couldn't even go to sleep. So will be calling the surgeon today, the ER doc was able to get it back in, quite painfully I might add, but he said quit fucking around with the thing and get it fixed pronto.

Tuesday

Rack Press - work up to 3RM

Pull Ups - 4 sets of 8

Dick's Press - 4 sets of 12

DB Shrugs - 4 sets of 12

Wednesday

Speed Box Squats - 55% - 8 x 2

Speed Deadlift - 75% - 6 x 1

GHRs - 4 sets of 8

Planks - 4 sets, 1 min. each


----------



## BritChick (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi crawfBigG 

Hushhhh... don't be saying things like 'past prime'! lol  I'm coming on near 46 (wtf?!), and am hell bent on trying to re-enter the competition arena after a 12 year hiatus, dealing with a long road back from an MVA and fibro, so I so hear you on shit hurting and not bouncing like I did in my 20's! But hey, gotta try, right?! All the best with your fitness pursuits!!!


----------



## Tbjeff (Aug 21, 2016)

BritChick said:


> Hi crawfBigG
> 
> Hushhhh... don't be saying things like 'past prime'! lol  I'm coming on near 46 (wtf?!), and am hell bent on trying to re-enter the competition arena after a 12 year hiatus, dealing with a long road back from an MVA and fibro, so I so hear you on shit hurting and not bouncing like I did in my 20's! But hey, gotta try, right?! All the best with your fitness pursuits!!!



Def gotta try!

Come on over to ASF!


----------

